# No so young furries



## ScrubWolf (Nov 20, 2009)

So....there's this thread on young furries http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54715 and it sort of made me feel a little old. 

I'm 28. Are there many other folks on this board that are from my generation or older? 

And just for fun, how long have you been into the fandom?
I read my first furry story in 1994 and was hooked ever since.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 30 and I'm barely in the fandom now. I've like anthros my whole life though.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 20, 2009)

Yay older furries! I'm 29. I only got 2 months of my 20's left:-(
Probably since 5 or 6, I knew I was into anthros a bit more than the other kids. Found the fandom a couple years ago.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 65.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm only 21 but I've been through so much I feel a hell of a lot older. Got into the furry stuff a little more then a year ago.


----------



## Dass (Nov 20, 2009)

I think Irreverent's 42 or something.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

only 20 but I ain't so young in the living.  just the number depicts youth,


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 20, 2009)

Im 19.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 23 in December (Yeah, I'm stretching for Old Age status).


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 20, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Yay older furries! I'm 29. I only got 2 months of my 20's left:-(


 
I know what you mean. Each year is one step closer to 30 *shudders* 

Seems just like yesterday that I was in High School 9 years ago. I can hardly believe that I graduated college 5 years ago......Where does the time go?


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 21, 2009)

i'm gonna be 24 in March...

i feel so fricken old D:


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 21, 2009)

20 but I hate kids.



Also impotent.


----------



## Shindo (Nov 21, 2009)

hi guys, im 17.... :3c


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 22.
That's not drastically old, but I guess it's a contrast from the target teen count in the other threat.

I've been into "furry" stuff ever since I was god knows how young.
The fandom itself, not until a few years ago. I'd never heard of it until then.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 21, 2009)

38 now, and refusing to look or feel it.

I didn't really get into the fandom until '01.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 33, and I've only fully known about the fandom since March 2007, though I've known about furries since late 2004.  However, I've always found the concept of animals that can walk and talk like humans interesting.  I blame cartoons like Thundercats and Tail Spin especially.

My comments about Furtype Magazine #1 are seen in this thread: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/bbs/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10983 (I'm kusanagi-sama there as well)


----------



## Kanin (Nov 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> hi guys, im 17.... :3c


 
Get back over here, you're not old. :I


----------



## Telnac (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 36.  I've been active in the fandom since I was 34, but I knew I was into dragons since I was 16.  I didn't learn of the fandom until I saw the infamous CSI episode. There were clues I about the fandom's existence should have caught, but didn't.  An artist I was following had a profile on FA, but I didn't think anything of it until I was an active furry myself.  When cleaning off files from an old PC, I found an old piece of furry porn forwarded to me from a friend of mine back in 2002.  When I found the file, the web addy on the image was a fur site.

I could have put the pieces together 7 years ago, but I simply didn't.  I guess I'd just assumed that I was the only freak who liked dragons as much as I do that I didn't stop to think there might be others like me.

Oh, and that friend?  He likes dragons even more than I do, but he still denies being a furry.  I think he's lying.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh no old farts thread.
Kartwheel.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Oh, and that friend? He likes dragons even more than I do, but he still denies being a furry. I think he's lying.


 
He's probably a furry in denial.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

26.

started in the fandom four years ago.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 21, 2009)

28, in the fandom since 15


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 21, 2009)

woh you lot are old


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> woh you lot are old



YOu will be our age(s) one day, just remember that.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 21, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> woh you lot are old



And you should GET OFF MY LAWN.

I have a BROOM and I'm not afraid to wave it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> And you should GET OFF MY LAWN.
> 
> I have a BROOM and I'm not afraid to wave it.



That's right! you chase him into the street with ya dang broom and I'll run him over with my mobility scooter!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 21, 2009)

I was just going to tell him World War II stories and scare him away.  =P


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 21, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I'm 65.


 o murr

I'm really, really old. Ratte knows.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> o murr
> 
> I'm really, really old. Ratte knows.



Really, really old? like in ya 100's old?


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> I know what you mean. Each year is one step closer to 30 *shudders*
> 
> Seems just like yesterday that I was in High School 9 years ago. I can hardly believe that I graduated college 5 years ago......Where does the time go?


I know, I've been trying to make the most of my last year in an attempt to prolong it but it still just flew by. Makes me wonder how fast our 30's are going to go.

side note: I love everyone older than myself in this thread.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I was just going to tell him World War II stories and scare him away. =P


 
Just the other day I caught myself telling someone younger than my self a story that started: "When I was your age....."

I never thought it I would hear those words come out of my mouth.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Just the other day I caught myself telling someone younger than my self a story that started: "When I was your age....."
> 
> I never thought it I would hear those words come out of my mouth.


lol I was at the beach the other day and started talking to some teens about music. I mentioned Stevie Ray Vaughn and they said "who's that"! My jaw dropped and I still haven't recovered.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> lol I was at the beach the other day and started talking to some teens about music. I mentioned Stevie Ray Vaughn and they said "who's that"! My jaw dropped and I still haven't recovered.


 
I hear ya.  I was in the grocery store a few months back and I was walking by the magazine section when I over heard two teenagers talking about Paul McCartney (he was on the cover of some magazine, I forget which one) and I heard something that made my brain lock up for a moment.  "Did you know that Paul McCartney was in a band before Wings?" 

BTW: RIP Stevie Ray Vaugh, another great artist taken down in his prime. Now I have to fire up ITunes and listen to some Pride and Joy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 21, 2009)

21. 

I'm just a young'n.

funny thing. yesterday siouxsie and the banshees was on and I got so excited. 
but no one else knew what it was.

D:


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> 21.
> 
> I'm just a young'n.
> 
> ...


 
You know that band is older than both of us right? There are times that I feel like I was born 15 years too late. I love a lot of classic rock from the early seventies through the eighties like Led Zeplin, Black Sabbath, Skynyrd, Cream, and (I felt old when I heard this band on a classic rock station) Metallica.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 21, 2009)

I could forgive someone not knowing siouxsie and the banshees, but ya gotta be living under a rock to not know the beatles.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> I could forgive someone not knowing siouxsie and the banshees, but ya gotta be living under a rock to not know the beatles.


 

When I heard "Did you know that Paul McCartney was in a band before Wings" I literaly stood there for a good 5 count before I could move again.

A more recent "Oh my god, you don't know who this is moment": I was at tailgate party in Jacksonville last month when the Jaguars were playing the Rams and I played "Simple Man" on the big assed stereo we had set up. This 21 year old dude walked up and said, "Hey that's pretty good, who are they?" Keep in mind this guy was from Jacksonville too. Lynyrd Skynyrd is from Jacksonville and Simple Man is pretty much Jacksonville's anthem. (At least to the other red necks in attendance). I could only sadly shake my head.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> When I heard "Did you know that Paul McCartney was in a band before Wings" I literaly stood there for a good 5 count before I could move again.
> 
> A more recent "Oh my god, you don't know who this is moment": I was at tailgate party in Jacksonville last month when the Jaguars were playing the Rams and I played "Simple Man" on the big assed stereo we had set up. This 21 year old dude walked up and said, "Hey that's pretty good, who are they?" Keep in mind this guy was from Jacksonville too. Lynyrd Skynyrd is from Jacksonville and Simple Man is pretty much Jacksonville's anthem. (At least to the other red necks in attendance). I could only sadly shake my head.



I don't know who Lynyrd Skynyrd is, but then I am not from your area so I have a legit reason! lol

But, are red necks really that dumb?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't know who Lynyrd Skynyrd is, but then I am not from your area so I have a legit reason! lol
> 
> But, are red necks really that dumb?


 

Well, you get a pass because your from England. Although if you enjoy classic rock, Skynyrd performed on the Ole Grey Whistle Test Show on the BBC in the late seventies before they started to become really popular here in the states.

And to answer your second question. Yes they really are that dumb, although basic knowlege of Skynyrd, .38 special, and Charlied Daniels, is generaly a prerequisite to being a redneck. There are however exceptions to this rule.

btw. When you're at a concert and some yells "Play Free Bird!" You can thank Skynyrd for this.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 21, 2009)

Your stories chill me ScrubWolf.

Here's a slightly funny one.
Earlier this year nofx came in concert. I loved'em back in the day, so me and my friends go to the show. When we got there, there was hardly anyone under the age of 26. Fat mike finally noticed the crowd stopped playing and said "damn, this is the exact crowd we played for 12 years ago isn't it".


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 21, 2009)

Since 1996 (Age 14.5-15), now 27.5


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 21, 2009)

what the hell is the band "wings"


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Your stories chill me ScrubWolf.
> 
> Here's a slightly funny one.
> Earlier this year nofx came in concert. I loved'em back in the day, so me and my friends go to the show. When we got there, there was hardly anyone under the age of 26. Fat mike finally noticed the crowd stopped playing and said "damn, this is the exact crowd we played for 12 years ago isn't it".


 
That's fantastic. It's great he has a sense of humor about it.

on a sort of related note. When did it become cool to go to a concert and wear a t-shirt with the name of the band that you're going to see?

(the last question in hindsight sounds like something Andy Rooney would say, but I don't care )


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's fantastic. It's great he has a sense of humor about it.
> 
> on a sort of related note. When did it become cool to go to a concert and wear a t-shirt with the name of the band that you're going to see?
> 
> (the last question in hindsight sounds like something Andy Rooney would say, but I don't care )



I wanted to see throbbing gristle and wear a brittney spears shirt.

or just be nude.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> what the hell is the band "wings"


 
Really? 

Actually maybe it's better that you don't know who they are.

They were the band that Paul McCartney was in after the Beatles. They formed in '71 and it was basically Paul and his wife Linda (also Denny Laine the guitarist from Moody Blues [please don't ask about Moody Blues sufice it to say that if your parents are in thier 50's then they probably liked them]) They played your typical 70's and 80's cheese rock. Most notably they did the theme to the James Bond film "Live and Let Die" They also did "Ebony and Ivory" with Stevie Wonder and "Say Say Say" with Michael Jackson. Both songs were really big hits.

I'm not a big fan of Paul McCartney after he left the Beatles. I think most of his stuff, at least the stuff he has done in last 15 years, is crap. He keeps putting it out there though. I like his attitude about it, he says it's just for him, he dosen't care if the fans like it or not; he just wants to be creative.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 21, 2009)

23, been furry for fucking ever though..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

Aurali said:


> 23, been furry for fucking ever though..



You make it sound like it is a bad thing. o.o


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You make it sound like it is a bad thing. o.o


 Hi Randy. You must be new here.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You make it sound like it is a bad thing. o.o



Uhh, your speaking to someone with no real desire to live... So yeah, I feel like I wasted everything XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hi Randy. You must be new here.



Oh yes, I got here last thursday, did I miss a memo?

lol



Aurali said:


> Uhh, your speaking to someone with no real desire to live... So yeah, I feel like I wasted everything XD



If it were not for a handfull of factors in my life I would have no desire to live aswell.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 21, 2009)

What the fuck so is this thread for like young people who are "old at heart" or what.  21 isn't old. /:I


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 21, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> What the fuck so is this thread for like young people who are "old at heart" or what.  21 isn't old. /:I



Or the old who are young at heart.  Seriously, 38 isn't old, either.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> What the fuck so is this thread for like young people who are "old at heart" or what. 21 isn't old. /:I


 
I turned 28 a couple of days ago and I felt old and wanted to see if there was any one else around here that were close to my age or older. That was the intention at least. A couple of folks posted that they were young but felt older. It sort of devolved from there. *shrugs*


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Or the old who are young at heart. Seriously, 38 isn't old, either.


 

This is true too.

There may be some confusion because, I just realized, that the title is incorrect for this thread. It should read "Not so young furries" not "No so young furries".    Hooray for posting without proof reading.


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm 43, but I don't feel 'old', at least not yet. It doesn't hurt that I've been told that I look like I'm in my 30's either .
I don't party like I used to, which is likely for the better (hangovers _are_ getting rougher these days) and I tend to watch what I eat more closely than I used to, but I'm not dead yet!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 26.
> 
> started in the fandom four years ago.



Wat.
You're older than me? (21)

I've always imagined you as maybe 19, Randy. I don't know why, your posts aren't immature or anything. *shrug*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Wat.
> You're older than me? (21)
> 
> I've always imagined you as maybe 19, Randy. I don't know why, your posts aren't immature or anything. *shrug*


 I honestly never imagined either of you two being over twenty.

It's like if old furries were retarded, and young furries were even more retarded.
I mean
:V


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

How old are you Francis? I've never been able to guess.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> How old are you Francis? I've never been able to guess.


 Oh uh
Fifteen.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh uh
> Fifteen.



awww


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> awww


 We should hook up.
If I didn't have a crush on Morroke and Zrcalo.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> We should hook up.
> If I didn't have a crush on Morroke and Zrcalo.



That would put me in a pedo-ish situation.

Besides, you have a crush on everyone :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That would put me in a pedo-ish situation.
> 
> Besides, you have a crush on everyone :V


 :V

BUT THE WORLD IS CUUUUUUUUTE ;_;


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

hahaha.

I can still have babies, unlike most in this thread.

though, I'd probably eat them.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hahaha.
> 
> I can still have babies, unlike most in this thread.
> 
> though, I'd probably eat them.


 Oh hi there
This thread is now about your uterus.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh hi there
> This thread is now about your uterus.



and my cock. my giant male cock.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> and my cock. my giant male cock.


 I want to have children with yourself.

Now, find out what's wrong with that sentence.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh man if almost turning 30 didn't make me feel old enough, last night I got hit on by a 45 year old micro. And worse, I'm probably going to call her.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I honestly never imagined either of you two being over twenty.
> 
> It's like if old furries were retarded, and young furries were even more retarded.
> I mean
> :V



Oh, you.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Oh man if almost turning 30 didn't make me feel old enough, last night I got hit on by a 45 year old micro. And worse, I'm probably going to call her.


 
So you were attacked by a real life "couger" huh? That's pretty awesome actually. Speaking frome experiance let me just say that her biological clock is ticking very loudly in her ear . Not only that, but you may learn a thing or too.

btw: I'm not familiar with the word micro; what it mean?


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> So you were attacked by a real life "couger" huh? That's pretty awesome actually. Speaking frome experiance let me just say that her biological clock is ticking very loudly in her ear . Not only that, but you may learn a thing or too.
> 
> btw: I'm not familiar with the word micro; what it mean?


Keep forgetting people aren't all from hawaii.  micro=Micronesian


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Keep forgetting people aren't all from hawaii. micro=Micronesian


 
In that case I offer up in my best Howard Stern voice: Hey Now!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

So have many of the "older" folks, that have posted in this thread, been to many furry conventions? If so, which ones.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> So have many of the "older" folks, that have posted in this thread, been to many furry conventions? If so, which ones.



Confuzzled!

Last year, this year and you know I'm thar next year. It's so great... :3


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> So have many of the "older" folks, that have posted in this thread, been to many furry conventions? If so, which ones.


I'd like to check one out but haven't gotten around to it yet. It be expensive just to get off this rock.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> I'd like to check one out but haven't gotten around to it yet. It be expensive just to get off this rock.



Poor, unfortunate you...in HAWAII.
I'm in Wales, swap?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I want to have children with yourself.
> 
> Now, find out what's wrong with that sentence.




twenty five dolla, me love you long time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Oh man if almost turning 30 didn't make me feel old enough, last night I got hit on by a 45 year old micro. And worse, I'm probably going to call her.



Does micro mean what I think it means? >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Does micro mean what I think it means? >.>



I want a pet midget too!


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Poor, unfortunate you...in HAWAII.
> I'm in Wales, swap?



Hey wales is awesome.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Hey wales is awesome.



so /thats/ where all the big oceanic brutes come from 'eh?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Hey wales is awesome.



I could crack some welsh jokes. But I won't cause I am not that mean.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Hey wales is awesome.



Sure is floods destroying entire towns right now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Sure is floods destroying entire towns right now.



it's because of those bloody WHALES.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Sure is floods destroying entire towns right now.



Can always use a sheep as a flotation device


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> it's because of those bloody WHALES.



I think it might be dragons this time.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I think it might be dragons this time.



well, it's the dragons that lured them from the sea.. and the US. those fat blonde women.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Poor, unfortunate you...in HAWAII.
> I'm in Wales, swap?


I'm not bitchin oahu is nice... but i've been here 20 years and it only takes about 2 hours to drive around the entire island if traffic isn't an issue. But yes, move to hawaii, we need more older furs here. It's like me and 2 others that are over 21. I guess I take back my first thought, it does kinda sound like I'm bitchin.


Depends randy, If you think it means micronesian than, yes. If you think it means little tiny person than, no.:smile:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> I'm not bitchin oahu is nice... but i've been here 20 years and it only takes about 2 hours to drive around the entire island if traffic isn't an issue. But yes, move to hawaii, we need more older furs here. It's like me and 2 others that are over 21. I guess I take back my first thought, it does kinda sound like I'm bitchin.
> 
> 
> Depends randy, If you think it means micronesian than, yes. If you think it means little tiny person than, no.:smile:



Micronesian?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Micronesian?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


>



D: no midgets?


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 22, 2009)

There ya go. What scrubwolf said. Most people are familiar with guam and the marshal islands, but we get so many over here, we just call them all micros.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: no midgets?



Midget islands.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> There ya go. What scrubwolf said. Most people are familiar with guam and the marshal islands, but we get so many over here, we just call them all micros.


 

Out of curiosity... Is it ok to call someone a micro to thier face if they're from Micronesia? Or would it be offensive to them?


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 22, 2009)

Never heard of them taking offense to it. Just don't call a micro a samoan or a samoan a micro. For some reason they hate each other with much passion and get pissed if you mistake them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Never heard of them taking offense to it. Just don't call a micro a samoan or a samoan a micro. For some reason they hate each other with much passion and get pissed if you mistake them.



Heh, do they play the RACISTX!!2F card?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


>



Surprising to see a Wikipedia map that's inaccurate.  Guam and the CNMI (Saipan, Tinian, Rota) aren't part of Micronesia, they're US territories.



ScrubWolf said:


> Out of curiosity... Is it ok to call someone a micro to thier face if they're from Micronesia? Or would it be offensive to them?



I think they wouldn't understand, so there's that probability.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

23 here, and it makes me feel more secure about myself knowing I am not the oldest and there are old ones out there. But at the same coin it is cool that there are older furrys, to show me how its done lol.  But yeah in all seriousness hi guys and gals.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> 23 here, and it makes me feel more secure about myself knowing I am not the oldest and there are old ones out there. But at the same coin it is cool that there are older furrys, to show me how its done lol.  But yeah in all seriousness hi guys and gals.


 
Welcome to the geezer hooch. Don't forget to pick up your ration of Ensure.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Welcome to the geezer hooch. Don't forget to pick up your ration of Ensure.



Delicious, I like the chocolate kind. Pass the prunes?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm 20, but I've been in the fandom for about three years.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> Delicious, I like the chocolate kind. Pass the prunes?


 
*passes prunes*  Also keep in mind that Matlock comes on at 6:00 followed by Bob Newhart.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> *passes prunes*  Also keep in mind that Matlock comes on at 6:00 followed by Bob Newhart.


Oh yes goody!

lol


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Heh, do they play the RACISTX!!2F card?



What do you mean? I'm not following ya.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> *passes prunes* Also keep in mind that Matlock comes on at 6:00 followed by Bob Newhart.


 
I...I actually like both of those things. Bob Newhart is funny. Did you ever see his standup stuff? It's great.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

I stay up late to watch red dwarf and old episodes of dr. who...

anyone else watches Sliders on netflix?
my whole life is based around that show.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I stay up late to watch red dwarf and old episodes of dr. who...
> 
> anyone else watches Sliders on netflix?
> my whole life is based around that show.



No, but I used to watch red dwarf when I was a kid. I'd still watch it now if I could find somewhere to watch it.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

Ricia said:


> I...I actually like both of those things. Bob Newhart is funny. Did you ever see his standup stuff? It's great.


 
Bob Newhart is pretty awesome. He also had the greatest ending to a television series ever.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Bob Newhart is pretty awesome. He also had the greatest ending to a television series ever.


 
Agreed. That still makes me laugh.





SnowFox said:


> No, but I used to watch red dwarf when I was a kid. I'd still watch it now if I could find somewhere to watch it.


 
If you have Netflix all of Red Dwarf is availible for streaming.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm jailbait. XP


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

kazroo said:


> i'm jailbait. XP


 hi


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

kazroo said:


> i'm jailbait. XP



Hi :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Hi :3


 Fuck, I said hi first.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

kazroo said:


> i'm jailbait. XP



meet me in the back of the local wal-mart. I have candy.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Fuck, I said hi first.



I know, so I decided to post after you with a more creepy and suggestive "hi" with the :3 face.

You know, for fun.

EDIT: Fuck. Zrcalo out creeped me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I know, so I decided to post after you with a more creepy and suggestive "hi" with the :3 face.
> 
> You know, for fun.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck. Zrcalo out creeped me.




always. always.
would you like some candy? it's a sucker. suck it hard.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I know, so I decided to post after you with a more creepy and suggestive "hi" with the :3 face.
> 
> You know, for fun.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck. Zrcalo out creeped me.


Oh, uh
Maybe we should stop pulling out stereotypes and do something creepy for real.

Edit: Zr, that fits perfectly with your avatar.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh, uh
> Maybe we should stop pulling out stereotypes and do something creepy for real.
> 
> Edit: Zr, that fits perfectly with your avatar.




:3 my goal in life is to be genesis p-orridge. 
lets skin some pigeons and make music with our cocks. 

I love you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAX0ahuNcNo


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 my goal in life is to be genesis p-orridge.
> lets skin some pigeons and make music with our cocks.
> 
> I love you.


 <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> <3



I am in arizona. 
if you want to do creepy things, I'm wanting to make a video. 
all for art of course.

we could lie about it later.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> always. always.
> would you like some candy? it's a sucker. suck it hard.



Please :3



FrancisBlack said:


> Oh, uh
> Maybe we should stop pulling out stereotypes and do something creepy for real.



sure, ok.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I am in arizona.
> if you want to do creepy things, I'm wanting to make a video.
> all for art of course.
> 
> we could lie about it later.


I can't wait, take me now~


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I can't wait, take me now~



unfortunately, my sexiness rapetastic person I am, I cannot e-steal you.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> unfortunately, my sexiness rapetastic person I am, I cannot e-steal you.


 Okay fine.
But you pay for the plane tickets.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Okay fine.
> But you pay for the plane tickets.



you'd better pay me for the sex.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you'd better pay me for the sex.


 robbing the sperm bank, brb


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> robbing the sperm bank, brb



D: my babies!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> robbing the sperm bank, brb


 
Wow. This went from Red Dwarf to possible felony pretty quick .


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: my babies!


 But I thought you were
oh nevermind.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> robbing the sperm bank, brb


http://5secondfilms.com/watch/266


^ qed


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

oh shit....lol I have to post this speaking of our conversation today :

http://5secondfilms.com/watch/forever_young < holy hell lol


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> oh shit....lol I have to post this speaking of our conversation today :
> 
> http://5secondfilms.com/watch/forever_young < holy hell lol


 
Oh that's awesome! lol.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Oh that's awesome! lol.


I couldn't help myself lol I saw that next to where I found the other link. My god, that made my night.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But I thought you were
> oh nevermind.



herm.
always.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

Ricia said:


> I...I actually like both of those things. Bob Newhart is funny. Did you ever see his standup stuff? It's great.


 
I was poking around on youtube and here's a pretty good clip of Bob Newhart on the Dean Martin Comedy Hour: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFZXauOU-gQ


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Nov 22, 2009)

lol im 17 ive been into furry stuff since i was a child lol i dreamed of being furry and cuddly snuggly kitty lol xD my friends made fun of me haha i think i first found the fandom at the age of 12-13 i think, im not old lol but i think older furrys are cool  they set the fundation for the rest to come


----------



## Ricia (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> I was poking around on youtube and here's a pretty good clip of Bob Newhart on the Dean Martin Comedy Hour: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFZXauOU-gQ


 
That was awesome. Poor Dean Martin just couldn't keep a straight face.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

Ricia said:


> That was awesome. Poor Dean Martin just couldn't keep a straight face.


 
I don't think I'll ever eat cheese dip at a party again 
If you search for it there is a good clip of Bob roasting Dean on youtube. In the same vein, there is also an absolutely hysterical clip of Dean roasting Don Rickles and his rebuttel. Both are definatly worth watch as well.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 22, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> I don't think I'll ever eat cheese dip at a party again
> If you search for it there is a good clip of Bob roasting Dean on youtube. In the same vein, there is also an absolutely hysterical clip of Dean roasting Don Rickles and his rebuttel. Both are definatly worth watch as well.


 
I'm only sorry they don't seem to have Newhart's phone skits on there. I remember he does some really funny stuff with a phone. I'll check out the other stuff, but probably tomorrow. I'm too tired right now to properly enjoy it.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

Ricia said:


> I'm only sorry they don't seem to have Newhart's phone skits on there. I remember he does some really funny stuff with a phone. I'll check out the other stuff, but probably tomorrow. I'm too tired right now to properly enjoy it.


 
I'll try to hunt the phone stuff down. BTW, the Don Rickles rebuttel is 2 parts about 7-8 minutes each.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> hi


 
hello



SnowFox said:


> Hi :3


 
HELLO :3



Zrcalo said:


> meet me in the back of the local wal-mart. I have candy.



I LIKE CANDY!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

kazroo said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have suckers.
and hard candy.
the kind you suck.
hard.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I have suckers.
> and hard candy.
> the kind you suck.
> hard.


 
mister, could i suck on one of your hard candies? can i suck on it really hard? i like sucking on candy! =D


(XDD)


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

kazroo said:


> mister, could i suck on one of your hard candies? can i suck on it really hard? i like sucking on candy! =D
> 
> 
> (XDD)



yes'm you can. just bend over here, it appears to be caught on my fly.


(gggffsssxxxhhhhh HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH)


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yes'm you can. just bend over here, it appears to be caught on my fly.
> 
> 
> (gggffsssxxxhhhhh HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH)


 

ok. -bends over- mister, are you a nazi? my daddy says i should trust only nazis.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

kazroo said:


> ok. -bends over- mister, are you a nazi? my daddy says i should trust only nazis.



yes I am. 
your father is a good german. 
if anyone comes, hide in my coat. for they are jewish spies and would rape little children.


oh yes, and um. on topic. .... we are... old furries. being... old furries.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yes I am.
> your father is a good german.
> if anyone comes, hide in my coat. for they are jewish spies and would rape little children.
> 
> ...


 
daddy told me that the jews are bad! >:C

and yes.. yes we are. technically 16 can be old.. compared to like, 10 year olds.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

kazroo said:


> daddy told me that the jews are bad! >:C
> 
> and yes.. yes we are. technically 16 can be old.. compared to like, 10 year olds.



*spits out coffee*

so now I'm a pedo? ... 

...
why the hell am I drinking coffee?!>?!?!

GTFO no candy for you newfag.

...

*hug*


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *spits out coffee*
> 
> so now I'm a pedo? ...
> 
> ...


 
haven't we already established that i'm under 18?
like, when i came in here and exposed my jailbaitedness to the forum? =P
d'aw, i wanted candy. ah well, hugs are fun too.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 22, 2009)

Ricia said:


> I'm 30 and I'm barely in the fandom now. I've like anthros my whole life though.


 
--CLASSIFICATION LIFTED--
I'm 27, and while I can claim fandom since I was 14, I've really only embraced the idea in the last few months.  I have a friend that I did some semi-serious collaborations with back in the day, and we drifted apart; he got a lot more hardcore into it while I just turned into a angsty loser.

Still learning not to be, tbh.

--CLASSIFICATION REINSTATED, PENDING FURTHER REVIEW--


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

kazroo said:


> haven't we already established that i'm under 18?
> like, when i came in here and exposed my jailbaitedness to the forum? =P
> d'aw, i wanted candy. ah well, hugs are fun too.



*rapes*

*cough*

anyway... I really havent been into the fandom very long at all... just about 3 years. I'm still a n00b.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *rapes*
> 
> *cough*
> 
> anyway... I really havent been into the fandom very long at all... just about 3 years. I'm still a n00b.


 
oh joy, raep! 8D
and i've been a furry since.. idk. since i was a little kid, i guess. i always got crushes on like. simba and stuff. >.O but i've been part of the fandom or community or whatever for.. almost a year? when i was like 11-14 i heard the wrong side of the furry fandom so i thought furries were all zoophiles/people who wanted to be an animal.


----------



## nobu (Nov 23, 2009)

Little late but im creeping up on 30 fairly quick like


----------



## KatmanDu (Nov 23, 2009)

39. Unfortunately look older; blame that on genetics and stress. Been interested in furry forever; just haven't really been a part of the fandom.

Crap. 5 months to 40... *sigh*

Heh, the fact that I have Jethro Tull in my sig should have been a clue to my age.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 23, 2009)

KatmanDu said:


> 39. Unfortunately look older; blame that on genetics and stress. Been interested in furry forever; just haven't really been a part of the fandom.
> 
> Crap. 5 months to 40... *sigh*
> 
> Heh, the fact that I have Jethro Tull in my sig should have been a clue to my age.


 
There's nothing wrong with Jethro Tull! It's the only band I know that has a flautist.

Btw, your screen name reminds me of a Bob Seger song....


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2009)

Your name is ScrubWolf?

Does it fit?  You're from Florida so it can't be too far off.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Nov 23, 2009)

I am 23.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 23, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Your name is ScrubWolf?
> 
> Does it fit? You're from Florida so it can't be too far off.


 

The state does have quite a bit of "scrub habitat" and I am a Florida native.  So, I think it fits. Although, there haven't been wolves in FL in a long time (in the wild that is).


----------



## kashaki (Nov 23, 2009)

What is considered old here?


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 23, 2009)

kashaki said:


> What is considered old here?



Don't know....105? I kid.

I guess it doesn't matter.

Also Hey everyone, god I hate rainy days.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 23, 2009)

kashaki said:


> What is considered old here?


10 no 20 years older than whatever age I happen to be, and I happen to be 29 now. So yeah 49 is old.:smile:


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 23, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I'm 65.



Seriously?

Prove it: Who was one of 'The Flintstones' first sponsors when it premiered?

What night was the Twilight Zone on? Ed Sullivan?

Which network showed 'The Bugs Bunny Show' in primetime?


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 23, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> 10 no 20 years older than whatever age I happen to be, and I happen to be 29 now. So yeah 49 is old.:smile:



Lies


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 23, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Oh no old farts thread.
> Kartwheel.



There's no fart like an old fart! :grin:


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 23, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> Lies


What, I'm 29 is that so unbelievable? If so, I love you.:smile:

It's always rainy on the ko'olaus. But it makes good hiking weather.
Before anyone asks, the ko'olau mountain range, count the waterfalls.
http://pics4.city-data.com/cpicc/cfiles782.jpg


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 23, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> I over heard two teenagers talking about Paul McCartney (he was on the cover of some magazine, I forget which one) and I heard something that made my brain lock up for a moment.  "Did you know that Paul McCartney was in a band before Wings?"
> 
> At least he didn't say 'who's Paul McCartney?' (BTW I seem to recall someone telling me the identical story, only he was sharing a joke he'd heard.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 23, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Prove it: Who was one of 'The Flintstones' first sponsors when it premiered?



marlboro.
or some cigarette company.


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> marlboro.
> or some cigarette company.



Actually, it was Winstons - "they taste good, like a - yabba-dabba - cigaret should."

He had a lighter made out of stone that rubbed 2 sticks together when he wanted to light up. When I was a kid I thought that was really cool.


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 23, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> *passes prunes*  Also keep in mind that Matlock comes on at 6:00 followed by Bob Newhart.



Which Bob Newhart? The one where he's a psychologist, the one where he runs a New England inn, or the one where he's a comic book artist?



KatmanDu said:


> 39.  the fact that I have Jethro Tull in my sig should have been a clue to my age.



I think Tull performs some of the furriest songs there are; The Mouse Police Never Sleeps, Bungle in the Jungle & there's one song where right in the middle he says something like 'you're a seal in the circus balancing a ball on your nose.' (Don't remember the name of the song though)


----------



## Oni (Nov 23, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> So....there's this thread on young furries http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54715 and it sort of made me feel a little old.
> 
> I'm 28. Are there many other folks on this board that are from my generation or older?
> 
> ...


I just turned 27 here, and I feel absolutely ancient; however, I have wonderful DNA which gives me the appearance of a 18 year old. *evil grin*

I've been interested with anthropomorphic animals since my third grade during which I found a book that has anthropomorphic animals as members of an orchestra. ^.^


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 23, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Which Bob Newhart? The one where he's a psychologist, the one where he runs a New England inn, or the one where he's a comic book artist?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tull performs some of the furriest songs there are; The Mouse Police Never Sleeps, Bungle in the Jungle & there's one song where right in the middle he says something like 'you're a seal in the circus balancing a ball on your nose.' (Don't remember the name of the song though)


 
I should have said The Bob Newhart Show (the one where he's a psychologist '72-'78) The other two Bob Newhart shows: Newhart (Inn Keeper '82-'90) and Bob (Cartoonist '92-'93)

It took me a while to find it but, here it is:

Sealion by Jethro Tull

Over the mountains, and under the sky ---
Riding dirty gray horses, go you and I.
Mating with chance, copulating with mirth ---
The sad-glad paymasters (for what it's worth).
The ice-cream castles are refrigerated;
The super-marketeers are on parade.
There's a golden handshake hanging round your neck,
As you light your cigarette on the burning deck.
And you balance your world on the tip of your nose ---
Like a SeaLion with a ball, at the carnival.
You wear a shiny skin and a funny hat ---
The Almighty Animal Trainer lets it go at that.
You bark ever-so-slightly at the Trainer's gun,
With you whiskers melting in the noon-day sun.
You flip and you flop under the Big White Top
Where the long-legged ring-mistress starts and stops.
But you know, after all, the act is wearing thin ---
As the crowd grows uneasy and the boos begin.
But you balance your world on the tip of your nose ---
You're a SeaLion with a ball at the carnival.
Just a trace of pride upon our fixed grins ---
For there is no business like the show we're in.
There is no reason, no rhyme, no right
To leave the circus `til we've said good-night.
The same performance, in the same old way;
It's the same old story to this Passion Play.
So we'll shoot the moon, and hope to call the tune ---
And make no pin cushion of this big balloon.
Look how we balance the world on the tips of our noses,
Like SeaLions with a ball at the carnival. 

or

Sealion II by Jethro Tull

Would you like to see my lion
My friend Cecil is damp and smooth
A damp smooth sea lion
Yes, Cecil is a sea lion

(Cecil is a sea lion)

Cecil is a clever sea lion
Cecil sometimes swims
And often sits
(And balances multicolored striped balls?)
Yes, balances multicolored striped balls
Clever Cecil

(Cecil is a sea lion)

Cecil the sea lion is serene
He doesn't wear spectacles or a scarf
(No central heating or cement)
Well (But?) the whole ocean is Cecil's home

(Cecil is a sea lion) 

I think Jethro Tull enjoyed his self-medication. His stuff is pretty good, but I'm just sayin'.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2009)

This thread is starting to have too much obscure references


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 24, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> It took me a while to find it but, here it is:
> 
> Sealion by Jethro Tull
> 
> ...



Like I said, some of the furriest songs ever written by a mainstream rocker - and this one was _way _furrier than I remembered it. Thanx for digging those lyrics up!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 24, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Like I said, some of the furriest songs ever written by a mainstream rocker - and this one was _way _furrier than I remembered it. Thanx for digging those lyrics up!


 
No prob. I always like Jethro Tull but I never really listened to much of their stuff that was any deeper than a greatest hits album. Can you recommend any of their albums that standout in particular?


----------



## KatmanDu (Nov 24, 2009)

They changed musical styles almost as often as they changed underwear; but I tend to group their albums into periods:

This Was (1968 ), Stand Up (1969), Benefit (1970): Blues Rock. Bluesy, Jazz-ish fusion. 

Aqualung (1971), Thick as a Brick (1972), A Passion Play (1973), War Child (1974), Minstrel in the Gallery (1975) Too Old to Rock and Roll:Too Young to Die (1976, and what an appropriate album title for this topic): Progressive Rock. Probably the period with songs the majority of people have heard at some point.Thick as a Brick and A Passion Play are pretty much concept albums, and really one long song- although cuts have been aired on the radio.

Songs From the Wood (1977), Heavy Horses (1978 ), Stormwatch (1979): Folk Rock. Not really my thing, but some good tracks out of each album, including And the Mouse Police Never Sleeps listed in earlier posts.

A (1980), Broadsword and the Beast (1982), Under Wraps (1984): Electronic Rock. Yup, everyone discovered synthesizers in the 80's and Tull was no exception. Not a big fan of these albums.

Crest of a Knave (1987), Rock Island (1989), Catfish Rising (1991): "Hard Rock". Although a lot of people might disagree with that, including Metallica, who lost the 1989 Grammy to Tull. Some very good tracks on these, along with some stinkers.

Roots to Branches (1995), J-Tull dot com (1999): "World" music. Started to lose me on these albums.

I'd have to say my favorite albums were the first four, War Child, Too Old, and Crest of a Knave. Favorite song is going to be a toss-up between Aqualung (everyone's heard this at some point), Skating Away on the Thin Ice of a New Day, and the one in my sig, Pied Piper.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 24, 2009)

./sigh.....

Short version I listen to lots of metal. Old, Nu metal, and much much more.

* Currently ear bleeding to Gojira.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 24, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> ./sigh.....
> 
> Short version I listen to lots of metal. Old, Nu metal, and much much more.
> 
> * Currently ear bleeding to Gojira.



Got any Nu metal bands to recommend?


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 24, 2009)

None that would stand out, I wish system of a down get there shit in order....I miss Serj's voice.


Hmmm Stick with the stuff all ready out, korn, pod, and whatever else..honestly I am stuck on coal chamber at the moment.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 24, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> None that would stand out, I wish system of a down get there shit in order....I miss Serj's voice.
> 
> 
> Hmmm Stick with the stuff all ready out, korn, pod, and whatever else..honestly I am stuck on coal chamber at the moment.


lol You kind of remind me of my friend Omar. Listens to nothing but metal. I 
can stand some of it, but he looses me on the death metal. He named his son 
damien "deicide". Funny thing is he loves Selena.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 24, 2009)

KatmanDu said:


> *snip*
> I'd have to say my favorite albums were the first four, War Child, Too Old, and Crest of a Knave. Favorite song is going to be a toss-up between Aqualung (everyone's heard this at some point), Skating Away on the Thin Ice of a New Day, and the one in my sig, Pied Piper.


 
Thanks for the breakdown! I'll have to get a couple of thier albums now. Btw. Never in a million years would I have expected to discuss and analyze Jethro Tull on a furry forum . It's nice to know there are people out there that will get the older cultural references.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> None that would stand out, I wish system of a down get there shit in order....I miss Serj's voice.
> 
> 
> Hmmm Stick with the stuff all ready out, korn, pod, and whatever else..honestly I am stuck on coal chamber at the moment.



just listen to his solo stuff..

or.. 
do what I did.

listen to "sex gang children"


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> just listen to his solo stuff..
> 
> or..
> do what I did.
> ...


His second singer wasn't that bad, he added something to the music.

But hey, I still think that the STP's(Stone Temple Pilots) cover of Led Zepplin's Dancing Days is the best.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 25, 2009)

KatmanDu said:


> *snip*
> I'd have to say my favorite albums were the first four, War Child, Too Old, and Crest of a Knave. Favorite song is going to be a toss-up between Aqualung (everyone's heard this at some point), Skating Away on the Thin Ice of a New Day, and the one in my sig, Pied Piper.


 
Just picked up Aqualung today, and I must say I'm pleasantly suprised. Next payday I'll probably pick up another. Good stuff.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Nov 26, 2009)

Remembers _Welch's_ sponsoring *The Flintstones.*


----------



## KatmanDu (Nov 26, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Just picked up Aqualung today, and I must say I'm pleasantly suprised. Next payday I'll probably pick up another. Good stuff.



Heh, glad you like it. Tull is the only group I've purchased every album out of their catalog. I'm attracted to particular songs either because they're catchy, or they have meaningful lyrics. Most of Tull's fit both categories- in fact, their biggest critics often accuse them of being too cerebral. Unfortunately, Ian Anderson's voice has suffered from having polyps removed from his throat, and their concerts aren't what they used to be.

And besides, what's not to like about lyrics like "Snot running down his nose... greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes"?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Remembers _Welch's_ sponsoring *The Flintstones.*



I remember "dinosaurs" the sitcom with people in fursuits.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I remember "dinosaurs" the sitcom with people in fursuits.


 
That was a pretty good show. I always liked Mr. Lizard "Where going to need another Timmy!"


----------



## Tolbia (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 15 in a few days


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 12, 2010)

Good grief... an actual _golden oldies_ thread. I'll be 46 this year and, believe it or not, I've only just been introduced to this community! Thankfully 'age is but a number' and I'm still 18 in my head (although the body disagrees on a regular basis).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 12, 2010)

Whoa.  How did I miss this?

Anyway 23 here.  And officially joined June 2007.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

Tolbia said:


> I'm 15 in a few days



This thread is for *NO* so young furries, you should post this in the young furries? thread.

Also I smell necro in here.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 12, 2010)

Do threads rot after two months or three?  Anyway, still 34.95 plus tax, and still refusing to look or feel even that old.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is for *NO* so young furries, you should post this in the young furries? thread.
> 
> Also I smell necro in here.



Pfft.

I'd rather this be necro'd than have another made.  :|


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Do threads rot after two months or three?  Anyway, still 34.95 plus tax, and still refusing to look or feel even that old.





Shark_the_raptor said:


> Pfft.
> 
> I'd rather this be necro'd than have another made.  :|



I guess it is only the noobs that bother to look through the older threads.

We have many repeat threads made why should this one be any different?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 12, 2010)

Next up on Chronicles of FAF: No so young threads that really exist.  How much have they frayed as they aged?


----------



## torachi (Jan 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I remember "dinosaurs" the sitcom with people in fursuits.


They were totally puppets.

..25 is old i guess. dont really care about that, but ive been in the fandom for 2 years now


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2010)

I am 22 and this forum and fandom has caused me to Hyperage to 30.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 12, 2010)

Will be 35 in a couple of weeks according to the calendar.


----------



## Sniffs (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds like this thread wandered offtopic.

I'll stick to hair bands (anybody got Jakyl?)

someone should have made up a poll to go with this thread.  especially considering there's guys older than my dad that are furry, and I ain't no pup anymore.  Baby Boomer furs...scary...


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 12, 2010)

im only 14...
(first post ftw)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> im only 14...
> (first post ftw)



1: this is a thread for NO young furries.

2: What do you mean by first post? Whoohoo?


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: this is a thread for NO young furries.
> 
> 2: What do you mean by first post? Whoohoo?



:/
i will go to the other thread then
and i was just saying that was my first post ever o=


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> :/
> i will go to the other thread then
> and i was just saying that was my first post ever o=



I figured that afterwords, At first I thought you meant first post in this thread. Meh, I'm slow sometimes >.<


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

Young furry in this thread, bein' a douchebag.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: this is a thread for NO young furries.



Can't really complain Randy, I think we've all posted in the young furry thread.

Also I turned 30 since the last time I posted in this thread. 
If anyone sees my 20's please return them to me. I want them back!
They'll most likely be found soaked in alcohol around punk shows.
Big reward for return of ma 20's.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Yay! Some necro-ed my first thread!



Sniffs said:


> sounds like this thread wandered offtopic.
> 
> I'll stick to hair bands (anybody got Jakyl?)
> 
> someone should have made up a poll to go with this thread. especially considering there's guys older than my dad that are furry, and I ain't no pup anymore. Baby Boomer furs...scary...


 
When I made this I should have made it a poll, but I was a noob :-D.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: this is a thread for NO young furries.


 
Well...actually....I intended the title to be _Not so young furries_, but I failed to proofread everything before I hit post. But, I doubt the really young ones will be familiar with any of the pop culture references made when the thread jumped the tracks for a few pages.


----------



## Solas (Jan 13, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Well...actually....I intended the title to be _Not so young furries_, but I failed to proofread everything before I hit post. But, I doubt the really young ones will be familiar with any of the pop culture references made when the thread jumped the tracks for a few pages.


I guessed the typo in the title, but it's a minor issue at best.  The point still comes across.

I did note that several late teens and early 20s posted in here.  I can't help but think that that isn't old at all.  Truth be told though, I don't consider 30s to be "old" either.  

Sometimes I feel old, but I can't claim it yet being only 19 (three months from 20).  There are things that can definitely age a person beyond their years though.  I really wish I felt like I was 20 and not mid 30s.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

im only 15 but i know some people that are 20-23 years old...


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 13, 2010)

21
Im a contradicting person.
Spot me out as a furry I DARE YOU ;3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Can't really complain Randy, I think we've all posted in the young furry thread.
> 
> Also I turned 30 since the last time I posted in this thread.
> If anyone sees my 20's please return them to me. I want them back!
> ...



Point taken.



The Lone Wolf said:


> im only 15 but i know some people that are 20-23 years old...





Dahguns said:


> 21
> Im a contradicting person.
> Spot me out as a furry I DARE YOU ;3



Not really old, but I suppose it is compared to the number of 18 and below we have here.


----------



## composite_beast (Jan 13, 2010)

That was pretty fun reading when the thread 'jumped the tracks' for a little bit.  LOL.  Old furries being old furries.  On my gallery page, where it says 'age' I just put 'old' and let people guess.

Btw, Tull was not the only rock band to have a flautist.  Hawkwind had a flautist/saxophonist.  *is listenin' to some o' that right now*  

OK, it's officially WAY past my bedtime.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

composite_beast said:


> That was pretty fun reading when the thread 'jumped the tracks' for a little bit.  LOL.  Old furries being old furries.  On my gallery page, where it says 'age' I just put 'old' and let people guess.
> 
> Btw, Tull was not the only rock band to have a flautist.  Hawkwind had a flautist/saxophonist.  *is listenin' to some o' that right now*
> 
> OK, it's officially WAY past my bedtime.



If your gallery is on FA it is non existent according to FA.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2010)

Odd how many teen (and young teen at that) furries posted in a thread for old farts...

I wonder... undercover FBI agents trollin' for pedos, maybe?  :roll:  

In response to a few posts ago: even at 36, I don't really consider myself all that old.  But when you're nearly twice the age of the average fur on FAF, it does tend to really point out how wide that age gap is!  When I was 19, dating a 17 year old didn't seem like a big deal.  Now the very concept of dating a teenager seems like trying to lure a kid into a van with a candy bar.  Even if they're of a legal age where they live, it still seems so... wrong somehow.  24 & up?  It's a big age gap, but sure.  20-23?  Uh... that's starting to get a bit young for even me.  <20?  Yikes, they were probably born after I graduated high school!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Odd how many teen (and young teen at that) furries posted in a thread for old farts...
> 
> I wonder... undercover FBI agents trollin' for pedos, maybe?  :roll:
> 
> In response to a few posts ago: even at 36, I don't really consider myself all that old.  But when you're nearly twice the age of the average fur on FAF, it does tend to really point out how wide that age gap is!  When I was 19, dating a 17 year old didn't seem like a big deal.  Now the very concept of dating a teenager seems like trying to lure a kid into a van with a candy bar.  Even if they're of a legal age where they live, it still seems so... wrong somehow.  24 & up?  It's a big age gap, but sure.  20-23?  Uh... that's starting to get a bit young for even me.  <20?  Yikes, they were probably born after I graduated high school!



You're 10 years older than me. I have known a 16 year old to date a 50 year old before.


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 13, 2010)

It's a shame everyone gets so hung up on numbers. No, I'm not saying it's ok for any age to be with any age, but the number isn't what's important. The maturity of a person is. Some teens (and I am talking 16 and above, in terms of relationships) can be extremely mature, more so than some 40 year-olds I know. Also, if two people are attracted (above the legal age of consent) age shouldn't be a consideration. This frowning on older with younger (in whatever combination) is a man imposed censure, mostly due to  variety of religions and laws dictating what is 'right'. 

If people paid less attention to the age of a couple and more to whether they are happy together, giving and taking in a balanced relationship, there would be a lot less unhappiness around. Well that's my take on it anyway.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Loup-lacrima said:


> It's a shame everyone gets so hung up on numbers. No, I'm not saying it's ok for any age to be with any age, but the number isn't what's important. The maturity of a person is. Some teens (and I am talking 16 and above, in terms of relationships) can be extremely mature, more so than some 40 year-olds I know. Also, if two people are attracted (above the legal age of consent) age shouldn't be a consideration. This frowning on older with younger (in whatever combination) is a man imposed censure, mostly due to variety of religions and laws dictating what is 'right'.
> 
> If people paid less attention to the age of a couple and more to whether they are happy together, giving and taking in a balanced relationship, there would be a lot less unhappiness around. Well that's my take on it anyway.


 Ttly that, men in their forties are so hoooot :3c


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You're 10 years older than me. I have known a 16 year old to date a 50 year old before.


Damn it Randy, when the hell are you turning 27. You've been 26 too long.
Hurry up and age damn yous.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Loup-lacrima said:


> It's a shame everyone gets so hung up on numbers. No, I'm not saying it's ok for any age to be with any age, but the number isn't what's important. The maturity of a person is. Some teens (and I am talking 16 and above, in terms of relationships) can be extremely mature, more so than some 40 year-olds I know. Also, if two people are attracted (above the legal age of consent) age shouldn't be a consideration. This frowning on older with younger (in whatever combination) is a man imposed censure, mostly due to  variety of religions and laws dictating what is 'right'.
> 
> If people paid less attention to the age of a couple and more to whether they are happy together, giving and taking in a balanced relationship, there would be a lot less unhappiness around. Well that's my take on it anyway.



you need to youse the socially acceptable theory, KEEP IN MIND: this theory only works when you(the person deciding if it's ok or not) are 18 and older, if you are younger, it starts to make less and less sense

minimum age to be accepted by society theory:

(your age/2)+7

examples of sounding right: 18=16 24=19 30=22 40=27  and all of those are OK in society

i'm not saying obey these rules, or it's flawless, but it seems to work in making sense of shit


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You're 10 years older than me. I have known a 16 year old to date a 50 year old before.


You see, that's just not right!  ...well, in my opinion, anyway.  Tho I suppose if I dated an 18 year old & we ended up getting married or something, by the time I'm 50 she'd be 32.  Still a big age gap, but not so big that people would look at me like I robbed the cradle or something.

But 16 & 50?!  No matter how you slice it... damn!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> (your age/2)+7
> 
> examples of sounding right: 18=16 24=19 30=22 40=27  and all of those are OK in society
> 
> i'm not saying obey these rules, or it's flawless, but it seems to work in making sense of shit


So I can bang a 25 year old, but if I nail a 22 year old, people will come down on my like a ton of bricks.  Interesting; I never thought of it that way.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> So I can bang a 25 year old, but if I nail a 22 year old, people will come down on my like a ton of bricks.  Interesting; I never thought of it that way.


HAHA! I can still nail the 22 year olds.


----------



## Zhiral (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm 21. 22 in march.  I've been into furry as long as I can remember, but only knew what to call the past 10 or so years.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

im 22, when i got back from iraq i felt like i was 36, so now i act as childish as possible and just try to have fun all the time... i dont think of myself as old though. im not...


----------



## Fructus (Jan 13, 2010)

Awww this thread makes me sad a bit, Im 23 soon (in two mouths), I learned about the fandom several years ago but I started considering myself a furry only a few mouths ago ;v


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

Fructus said:


> Awww this thread makes me sad a bit, Im 23 soon (in two mouths), I learned about the fandom several years ago but I started considering myself a furry only a few mouths ago ;v



well glad to have you with us. i havent seen many huskies.-wags tail with vigor-


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im 22, when i got back from iraq i felt like i was 36, so now i act as childish as possible and just try to have fun all the time... i dont think of myself as old though. im not...


 
You have a good reason to feel old.

I see your at Fort Campbell KY. Are you in the 101st? Welcome Home btw.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You have a good reason to feel old.
> 
> I see your at Fort Campbell KY. Are you in the 101st? Welcome Home btw.



yep 1st BN 502nd IN 2BCT, and thanks , i will be out in Oct, 4 years and 2 deployments are enough for me


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Damn it Randy, when the hell are you turning 27. You've been 26 too long.
> Hurry up and age damn yous.



I turned 26 last november, almost three months ago, I don't consider that to be "long".


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yep 1st BN 502nd IN 2BCT, and thanks , i will be out in Oct, 4 years and 2 deployments are enough for me


 
I hear ya. The optempo must be crazy right now. I have a buddy that's been in a little over 10 years now. He did two tours in Iraq and then got recruiter duty. If he didn't get the desk job he would have left too.


----------



## DaxCyro (Jan 13, 2010)

Old is relative. 27 and working as engineer means most coworkers still beats me by 10-20 years. But then again.. old enough to take "May I see your ID" and "One adult?" as compliments. 

About Bob Newhart. You don't have to be "old" to enjoy him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYLMTvxOaeE&feature=related


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Old is relative. 27 and working as engineer means most coworkers still beats me by 10-20 years. But then again.. old enough to take "May I see your ID" and "One adult?" as compliments.
> 
> About Bob Newhart. You don't have to be "old" to enjoy him:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYLMTvxOaeE&feature=related


 
Awesome clip.

Anyone around here a fan of Sanford an Son? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv-_eoi4W3M


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2010)

Not me.  I could never stand Sanford & Son.  Mork & Mindy was much more my style.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow...how did I miss this thread the first time? 

They say the memory is the first thing to go, and I forget the 2nd thing.  Oh well.  Turning 43 this year, hopefully at AC10 too.


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm  on of those cursed people who look really old to some people, and really young to others.

Always, always, when I'm on the train going wherever, people ask me if I'm too young to be riding by myself,

and just recently someone thought I was my dad's wife.



I'm 18.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yep 1st BN 502nd IN 2BCT, and thanks , i will be out in Oct, 4 years and 2 deployments are enough for me



lol bastard, i'll miss ya when you're gone


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Not me. I could never stand Sanford & Son. Mork & Mindy was much more my style.


 
Nanoo Nanoo, sir!



Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol bastard, i'll miss ya when you're gone


 
Is there a platoon of furries at Fort Campbell? Seriously though, how did your battles react to furry? Or do they even know? This is directed to both Kitsunes


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm 20. I have been a furry since 13. Though, the Lion King did make my peepee weird when I watched it at age 6.


----------



## Rewty (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm 26. I feel like an old 26. I haven't accomplished much because I'm a lazy asshole. Makes me sick just thinking about it.

I've always like animal characters ever since I can remember, I used to want to marry Michelangelo. I didn't find out about furry until I was in college and was interested but with all the negative stigma attached to it I avoided it. (I went to art college; a lot of professors actually instructed to avoid furry art) Then I met a couple of furries IRL and they were pretty cool and not all "OMG ACCEPT ME FOR MY YIFF" like I guess I thought they'd be so I looked into it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Rewty said:


> I'm 26. I feel like an old 26. I haven't accomplished much because I'm a lazy asshole. Makes me sick just thinking about it.
> 
> I've always like animal characters ever since I can remember, I used to want to marry Michelangelo. I didn't find out about furry until I was in college and was interested but with all the negative stigma attached to it I avoided it. (I went to art college; a lot of professors actually instructed to avoid furry art) Then I met a couple of furries IRL and they were pretty cool and not all "OMG ACCEPT ME FOR MY YIFF" like I guess I thought they'd be so I looked into it.



Same age as me.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 13, 2010)

After early twenties we start to die.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Is there a platoon of furries at Fort Campbell? Seriously though, how did your battles react to furry? Or do they even know? This is directed to both Kitsunes



lol well it started with just us two, grand that we met eachother, cuz then we were able to tell others with CONFIDENCE!!!! lol, then we noticed a handfull of people showing quite an interest in it after we explained furry to them lol

lol and the funny part is everyone has the same conversation:

"i'm a furry"
"WOAH!"
"NO! not what you're thinking"
"isn't furry when two people dress in animal suits and do it?"
"*insert explanation here*"
"dude sweet, you should wear a tail and ears!"


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well it started with just us two, grand that we met eachother, cuz then we were able to tell others with CONFIDENCE!!!! lol, then we noticed a handfull of people showing quite an interest in it after we explained furry to them lol
> 
> lol and the funny part is everyone has the same conversation:
> 
> ...


 
That's pretty awesome. You guys should create a furry unit patch .


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's pretty awesome. You guys should create a furry unit patch .



SOO GONNA NOW!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> SOO GONNA NOW!


 
Sweet. If you do make sure you post a pic on FA, I want to see it!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Sweet. If you do make sure you post a pic on FA, I want to see it!



lol after the rave tomorrow and the tattoo friday(getting a fox tatto lol) i'll see about making one, then i'll take a pic of it for sure!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol after the rave tomorrow and the tattoo friday(getting a fox tatto lol) i'll see about making one, then i'll take a pic of it for sure!


 
Awesome. Make sure its HOOAH!   Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol after the rave tomorrow and the tattoo friday(getting a fox tatto lol) i'll see about making one, then i'll take a pic of it for sure!



wow dude, i didnt think of that. WE ARE SO DOING IT!!!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Awesome. Make sure its HOOAH!   Sorry couldn't resist



lol it will be epicly HOOAH!



LonelyKitsune said:


> wow dude, i didnt think of that. WE ARE SO DOING IT!!!



I KNOW! we can get one like the "infidel" one and put it under our flags, or get a paw or something and put them on the top of our kevlars


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

This thread is relevant to my interests.  I'm not sure how I missed it until just now.

Also, I'm 21.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

oh ya, never mentioned age, 21 for me too, been in the army 4 years


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol it will be epicly HOOAH!
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW! we can get one like the "infidel" one and put it under our flags, or get a paw or something and put them on the top of our kevlars


 
Hey Kitsune_Morric! I gotta know. Did you create a furry unit patch?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2010)

I remember when this one guy mentioned that he thought I was like 26 or something, but was surprised when I told him I was 16. 

Even more surprised when he said he thought I was an internet pro, even though I've only been here since July '08 :I 

Been in the fandom since maybe June '09 too.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I turned 29 in november, i wish i found out about the fandom and furry when i was younger. Better late then never i guess!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I turned 29 in november, i wish i found out about the fandom and furry when i was younger. Better late then never i guess!


 
I found the fandom when I was younger; I wish I had been active when I was younger instead of just observing, I missed out on a lot of fun.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm gonna be 24 very soon...I'm not sure if that's young or old XD


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Stormslegacy said:


> I'm gonna be 24 very soon...I'm not sure if that's young or old XD


 
I think we've sort of established that those of us that have posted in this thread are not old 

My original reason for starting the thread was because I was feeling old because there are so my really young furries in the fandom; I felt out numbered.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Hey Kitsune_Morric! I gotta know. Did you create a furry unit patch?



lol, just call me kitsune, it's my nickname anyways

but we have not yet, we got the designs, but we were too busy getting tattoos lol!  will get very soon though!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 20, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol, just call me kitsune, it's my nickname anyways
> 
> but we have not yet, we got the designs, but we were too busy getting tattoos lol!  will get very soon though!



hay, we can get them done this weekend!!!

we can get prices thursday... this is going to be fucking awesome! 
-wags tail with vigor-


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay, we can get them done this weekend!!!
> 
> we can get prices thursday... this is going to be fucking awesome!
> -wags tail with vigor-



lol yay


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol, just call me kitsune, it's my nickname anyways
> 
> but we have not yet, we got the designs, but we were too busy getting tattoos lol! will get very soon though!


 
Sweet.



LonelyKitsune said:


> hay, we can get them done this weekend!!!
> 
> we can get prices thursday... this is going to be fucking awesome!
> -wags tail with vigor-


 
Furry related tattoos?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm 18, so I guess it depends on what you call "old".


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I turned 29 in november, i wish i found out about the fandom and furry when i was younger. Better late then never i guess!


29 was a rough one for me. I was freakin out that ma 20's were almost over.
Turned 30 at the start of this month. Now I'm all chill again. Got 10 years till
my next freak out.


----------



## Tara (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But, are red necks really that dumb?




Hey there! We're not *all* _that_ dumb, haha. 

Unfortunately though, most of us rednecks aren't the smartest people on the planet, lol. But it's the dumb ones that make you laugh your ass of at some of the crap they pull. Which mainly comes in the form of diy projects, lol. Although, the redneck gene in my family is slowly disappearing. Which, oddly enough I'm a lil' torn about, haha.

----------------------------------------------------------

O, and I'm 21, which I don't really consider to be that old in my book. :/ And I've been doing the whole furry fandom thing for about a year or two now, but like everyone else on the block, I've all ways enjoyed anthropomorphic characters.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2010)

Stormslegacy said:


> I'm gonna be 24 very soon...I'm not sure if that's young or old XD


24's in that "just right" zone, imo.  Young enough to not be old, but mature enough to not be childish.

Of course, this is coming from an old childish dude, so take from that what you will.


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Jan 21, 2010)

21, here. :3


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 21, 2010)

21, but this place makes me feel 40 sometimes.

"official" member three for about years.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 21, 2010)

21 here also. Here I was thinking I was getting a little bit old for this as well, Sure feel old tho. Like others, I wish I had found out about the fandom earlier tho, Probably would make finding a local group easier.

Then again I'v really only been active for about 2 weeks now


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Furry related tattoos?



lol well here they are


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well here they are


Those are awesomeness incarnate. 
Hope whoever got the paw on the chest is getting it colored in though.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well here they are


 
Wow, the one on the left is awesome! How long did that take?

What is the one in the middle? Is that a bat flying out of a storm cloud?

The dude on the right: I hope he gets it filled in too. I'm assuming it's fox paw. He should have a fox's face fill the inside of the paw pads, I've seen wolf tats done that way.

I'm planning on getting a wolf tat later this year when I have some extra cash; when I get it I'll definitly post a pic 

edit: if it wasn't clear: I second the awesome incarnate comment from Twelvestring!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 21, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Wow, the one on the left is awesome! How long did that take?
> 
> What is the one in the middle? Is that a bat flying out of a storm cloud?
> 
> ...



ya the guy on the right is me, and yes im going to get it filled in  
the fox face thing sounds fucking awesome, i think ill do it.
i also have 2 command and conquer tats, and 2 legend of zelda tats, and a world domination tat on my forearm. i want to get more furry tats though... any thoughts?


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 21, 2010)

well im nearly 15


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 21, 2010)

I am supposedly 16 though, in wisdom, I am old, in heart, I am young.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya the guy on the right is me, and yes im going to get it filled in
> the fox face thing sounds fucking awesome, i think ill do it.
> i also have 2 command and conquer tats, and 2 legend of zelda tats, and a world domination tat on my forearm. i want to get more furry tats though... any thoughts?


 
Sweet. Other than say a fox or a wolf (or other animal), maybe an anthro version of your persona? This can be kind of dangerous unless your 100% set on your persona. It could be like getting a mate's name tattooed on you; you're stuck with it if you ever change your persona. You may want to commission a furry artist to create something custom.

I want to get a realistic wolf's head on the right side of my arm. I also want to get a wolf's paw print either on my chest (on the right) or on the left side of my arm. I'm not sure when I'll have the coin to get them, but when I do, I'll definitely post pics.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well here they are








Furry tattoos, always a good decision :V .


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Plannin to get a taat eventually myself.. if I can ever manage the free time.  Though likely won't be anything like what is posted here.. I have a commission in progress from WildSpiritWolf.  Will post it when it's done, though will take a while to have it placed.  In the past I preferred not to make alterations to the skin, but seeing how they'd be no different than the scars I've gathered in my time..


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 21, 2010)

Wolf tats are far too generic. D:
Up there with butterflies and tribal.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2010)

I've seen those babyfur tattoos before. Fucking disgusting man...


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm.. well, mine wasn't planned to be a wolf .. though wolf related.

Wasn't going to describe it here.. but, eh.  Was planning to have a wolf paw tribal in the center of a dream catcher, 3 feathers at the bottom (varying lengths, center one the largest), 2 opposing crescent moons (one on either side of feathers), and a snowflake at the upper right corner of the dream catcher.

Again, will post when it's complete.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've seen those babyfur tattoos before. Fucking disgusting man...



All furry tattoos are awful, no exceptions :[ .


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Hmm.. well, mine wasn't planned to be a wolf .. though wolf related.
> 
> Wasn't going to describe it here.. but, eh. Was planning to have a wolf paw tribal in the center of a dream catcher, 3 feathers at the bottom (varying lengths, center one the largest), 2 opposing crescent moons (one on either side of feathers), and a snowflake at the upper right corner of the dream catcher.
> 
> Again, will post when it's complete.


 
That sounds pretty cool. Definitely post when its complete!



Whitenoise said:


> All furry tattoos are awful, no exceptions :[ .


 
I think if it's done tastefully then it works. I'm generaly not one to throw stones, live and let live and all that jazz, but there is a line that does not need to be crossed. Babyfur tatts are on the wrong side of that line; just shouldn't be done.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Wow, the one on the left is awesome! How long did that take?



the one on the left is me! lol, and not that long, and after taxes i'm getting it colored in, HINT: if you didn't notice, the foxxy is wearing a mask!

ideas for number two?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

here's a closeup of kitsune


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> the one on the left is me! lol, and not that long, and after taxes i'm getting it colored in, HINT: if you didn't notice, the foxxy is wearing a mask!
> 
> ideas for number two?


 
Looks good! As for number two, i dunno. I suggested to LonelyKitsune that he get one of his persona, but it appears that you've just done that . I have a buddy of mine that was in the Air Force and he got a good sized tiger on his right shoulder/back. He always joked around that if he got another it would be "A bald eagle riding a motorcycle into hell." 


Oh, and what's the deal with the guy in the middle? Is that a bat flying out of a storm cloud? and, is he a member of the Furry Battalion?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> here's a closeup of kitsune



it's reaaally ugly and doesnt look like a fox.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't understand how people can get tattoos and not be bored of them within a week.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Oh, and what's the deal with the guy in the middle? Is that a bat flying out of a storm cloud? and, is he a member of the Furry Battalion?



probably, and if so, not as hardcore as me and soro(lonelykitsune)



Zrcalo said:


> it's reaaally ugly and doesnt look like a fox.


YOU'RE really ugly!

nah its the angle, makes the face look weasel-like, and also it's an old-school japanese art of the spirit of the kitsune.

also, your oppinion smells like feet


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> probably, and if so, not as hardcore as me and soro(lonelykitsune)
> 
> 
> YOU'RE really ugly!
> ...



that explains it..

XP still ugly.

I have a swastika  tattoo on my ass.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that explains it..
> 
> XP still ugly.
> 
> I have a swastika  tattoo on my ass.



lol well regardless of your oppinions, i got it, and i win because of it!

lol and that is quite an interesting tattoo, you should get on the other cheek, the clown from the old school GTA who holds the sign :hitler was cute:


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't understand how people can get tattoos and not be bored of them within a week.


Main reason I'd never get one.  I love dragon art, but I can't think of any artwork I'd want to have on my body for all time.

Of course, I'd jump at the chance to have some piece of cybernetic hardware installed in my body.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2010)

How did the young furries completely take over this thread?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Main reason I'd never get one.  I love dragon art, but I can't think of any artwork I'd want to have on my body for all time.
> 
> Of course, I'd jump at the chance to have some piece of cybernetic hardware installed in my body.



i like 'em because if you take your time to decide on it, it's like making your body a canvas to express who you are or whats important to you....or which ninja turtle is your favorite lol

and i'd SOOO claim me some robot legs, i'd run forever without being tired


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well regardless of your oppinions, i got it, and i win because of it!
> 
> lol and that is quite an interesting tattoo, you should get on the other cheek, the clown from the old school GTA who holds the sign :hitler was cute:



ehh we were all giving each other tattoos in 7th grade... 

just letting you know... there's been worse tats...
just givin' you a hard time...

I plan on getting a throbbing gristle bolt.
I love them so much.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ehh we were all giving each other tattoos in 7th grade...
> 
> just letting you know... there's been worse tats...
> just givin' you a hard time...
> ...


 
Your avatar is almost as distracting as Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs' !


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Your avatar is almost as distracting as Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs' !



I love it.

he's so funny... eh rapes people and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ehh we were all giving each other tattoos in 7th grade...
> 
> just letting you know... there's been worse tats...
> just givin' you a hard time...
> ...



ya, hard times will come lol

throbbing gristle like the band?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i like 'em because if you take your time to decide on it, it's like making your body a canvas to express who you are or whats important to you....or which ninja turtle is your favorite lol
> 
> and i'd SOOO claim me some robot legs, i'd run forever without being tired



I made you a new avatar...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ya, hard times will come lol
> 
> throbbing gristle like the band?



yes.
completely obsessed.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes.
> completely obsessed.



lol that would be a good tattoo for you then

and i SO saved taht image, will the boozeybooze be too much tho?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm 33. Started reading about us last month. kind of a joke between a friend and I. I guess the jokes on me! GRRRRawwwr!  I found this site, and was looking through the threads. I found lots of kids, and started to think I was the creepy old guy. I almost bailed yesterday, then i found this thread. I'm glad I did. Music I can relate to as well. how about bowie, brian eno, aphex twin, kraftwerk? grrrr!
It's good news there are older furs out there to wrestle with on the journey.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol that would be a good tattoo for you then
> 
> and i SO saved taht image, will the boozeybooze be too much tho?



naw.. I think it fit the pic perfectly.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm 33. Started reading about us last month. kind of a joke between a friend and I. I guess the jokes on me! GRRRRawwwr! I found this site, and was looking through the threads. I found lots of kids, and started to think I was the creepy old guy. I almost bailed yesterday, then i found this thread. I'm glad I did. Music I can relate to as well. how about bowie, brian eno, aphex twin, kraftwerk? grrrr!
> It's good news there are older furs out there to wrestle with on the journey.


 

I see your Bowie, and I raise you Jethro Tull, Cream, and for good measure The Eagles.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm 33. Started reading about us last month. kind of a joke between a friend and I. I guess the jokes on me! GRRRRawwwr!  I found this site, and was looking through the threads. I found lots of kids, and started to think I was the creepy old guy. I almost bailed yesterday, then i found this thread. I'm glad I did. Music I can relate to as well. how about bowie, brian eno, aphex twin, kraftwerk? grrrr!
> It's good news there are older furs out there to wrestle with on the journey.



BRIAN ENO IS MAH HERO.
I have Kraftwerk albums... on LP.
also- BAUHAUS.

but...
still love my throbbing gristle.
I raise thee a Genesis P-Orridge.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

so then there's the punk scene, with decendents, fugazi, 7 seconds, and I think it was you scrubwolf that mentioned NOFX- great show BTW. I have to throw in Gwar, wich is one of my all time favorite shows live, and of course the Pixies. Then we got Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash, Hank Williams Sr. and Hank III. I could go on. However, this is the first chat room I have ever signed up for, so it's all new to me. Don't want to fuck anything up-yet. At least not befor I figure it out! I can't even figured out why my avatar won't load. If anyone wants to give me a hint, write me and let me know. Do you guys go to cons? fursuit?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> so then there's the punk scene, with decendents, fugazi, 7 seconds, and I think it was you scrubwolf that mentioned NOFX- great show BTW. I have to throw in Gwar, wich is one of my all time favorite shows live, and of course the Pixies. Then we got Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash, Hank Williams Sr. and Hank III. I could go on. However, this is the first chat room I have ever signed up for, so it's all new to me. Don't want to fuck anything up-yet. At least not befor I figure it out! I can't even figured out why my avatar won't load. If anyone wants to give me a hint, write me and let me know. Do you guys go to cons? fursuit?



I make fursuits.

oh and your av has to be 150x150 pixels.
and under a certain size too.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I see your Bowie, and I raise you Jethro Tull, Cream, and for good measure The Eagles.


I got JT and the eagles on vinyl. 
and all of Herb Alpert! but that puts us more in the 60's.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I make fursuits.
> 
> oh and your av has to be 150x150 pixels.
> and under a certain size too.



cool, I'll try that... I still hand draft.... 
I have been researching the construction of said suits, from creature shops in L.A. to you tube. looks like a good time. how many have you made? and how old were they? (trying to stay on topic!)


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> cool, I'll try that... I still hand draft....
> I have been researching the construction of said suits, from creature shops in L.A. to you tube. looks like a good time. how many have you made? and how old were they? (trying to stay on topic!)









made this one around halloween.

but yeah... I got more help from the livejournal fursuit group than any youtube tutorial or website.

they're really good about helping you if you're up for criticizm.

also bedtime for me.


----------



## cpam (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm -- well, I guess I'm getting pretty damn old, now that I think about it.  I've been in the fandom almost since the very beginning.  Not _quite _at the _very _beginning, as it coalesced sometime before I became aware of it, but that was only a few years later and I learned about it courtesy of the old *Amazing Heroes* magazine (circa 1987) which ran an article about some of the then-appearing furry comics like *Albedo *and the *Rowrbrazzle *APA.  (I'd been as much a fan of furry comics and cartoons as I was of all other comics and cartoons.)  Since then I've seen and done a lot within the fandom, fannishly and professionally.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm stretching for old guard status with 24 (25 in July) with 10-11 years in the furry fandom and for my own personal take on the age range of the fandom, I quote from Mr. and Mrs. Smith.   "These fuckers get younger every year. "  In jest, of course.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, you all neglected three important bands:

pink floyd
the who
led zeppelin


your move


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm gonna go back a way further and throw in The Doors (favourite band) =)


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> I'm stretching for old guard status with 24 (25 in July) with 10-11 years in the furry fandom and for my own personal take on the age range of the fandom, I quote from Mr. and Mrs. Smith.   "These fuckers get younger every year. "  In jest, of course.



you know your not a kid anymore when you look at the guy in the car next to you and say "Christ is that kid old enough to drive?!!"


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol, you all neglected three important bands:
> 
> pink floyd
> the who
> ...


 
I also left out Black Sabbeth, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, and Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you know your not a kid anymore when you look at the guy in the car next to you and say "Christ is that kid old enough to drive?!!"


 
I've started sentences with "When I was your age....."    It kind of freaked me out the first time I caught myself saying it


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol, you all neglected three important bands:
> 
> pink floyd
> the who
> ...



since we're counting, the rolling stones,  rush, lou reed, and real life.
tag, your it.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I've started sentences with "When I was your age....."    It kind of freaked me out the first time I caught myself saying it



or when they walk up to you and say " hey mister..."


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> since we're counting, the rolling stones, rush, lou reed, and real life.
> tag, your it.


 
How about some 'mo rock :

Bread, Elton John

or one of the most under-rated bands: The Band


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> or when they walk up to you and say " hey mister..."


 
*Shudder*

I went to a see Red Jumpsuit Apparatus (shut up, i got free tickets ) and I swear I was the oldest one there outside the people that were working.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *Shudder*
> 
> I went to a see Red Jumpsuit Apparatus (shut up, i got free tickets ) and I swear I was the oldest one there outside the people that were working.



wait till you cross the thirty mark. there are bars I won't go to anymore, because the staff even looks at you like "WTF are you doing here?" you just have to put your tail between your legs and slowly slide out the back door!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wait till you cross the thirty mark. there are bars I won't go to anymore, because the staff even looks at you like "WTF are you doing here?" you just have to put your tail between your legs and slowly slide out the back door!


 
That'll be me in two years. Although, when I actually shave, I look younger.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I've started sentences with "When I was your age....."    It kind of freaked me out the first time I caught myself saying it



I've used that sentence opener, usually with those under 16.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That'll be me in two years. Although, when I actually shave, I look younger.



that is a truth for most men. although I was never one to fight the youth train- the train that is barreling downhill at mock speed- forever. you can either chase the dragon, or live your life. I do find that the younger 20 yr olds that work in my field, have started relying on me for learning their craft. that's a bonus for getting older! after all, you either grow up, or grow old.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I also left out Black Sabbeth, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, and Lynyrd Skynyrd.



psh. any 13 year old kid can name bands like that....

I'll raise you:

The jesus and mary chain
Einsturzende Neubauten
The Mars Volta
Hot Butter
James Brown
Thomas Dolby
Fad Gadget
Gary Numan
Asia
Yes
Renaissance


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> psh. any 13 year old kid can name bands like that....
> 
> I'll raise you:
> 
> ...


 
Nice list     I absolutely love Gary Numan videos; I think thier the most literal music vidoes!

Asia: You've got to love some "In the heat of the moment"
Yes: I'm listening to "Long distance run around" right now 

How about some Air Supply (guilty pleasure 'mo rock )?

Or: Three Dog Night, Doobie Brothers, Lovin' Spoonful, Dave Mason, The Carpenters, The Turtles, Government Mule, Joe Cocker, Arlo Gunthrie?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice list     I absolutely love Gary Numan videos; I think thier the most literal music vidoes!
> 
> Asia: You've got to love some "In the heat of the moment"
> Yes: I'm listening to "Long distance run around" right now
> ...



wasnt specifically into those genres but I do have some of the carpenter's albums. LP of course. I also think I have some doobie bro's if I havent already traded them in.. 
I traded in quite a few old records to get my Black Dice album. 
I mostly ONLY collect LP, but if it isnt available on that, CD or cassette will do fine. 
I tend to stick around post-punk; new wave, electronic music (hot butter and kratwerk), gothrock (bauhaus), industrial, and experimental noise. 

but I do enjoy the good 'ol classics. 
:3
including air supply.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wasnt specifically into those genres but I do have some of the carpenter's albums. LP of course. I also think I have some doobie bro's if I havent already traded them in..
> I traded in quite a few old records to get my Black Dice album.
> I mostly ONLY collect LP, but if it isnt available on that, CD or cassette will do fine.
> I tend to stick around post-punk; new wave, electronic music (hot butter and kratwerk), gothrock (bauhaus), industrial, and experimental noise.
> ...


 
There's a store here in Orlando that you would like, "Rock and Roll Heaven". They specialize in vinyl; they have thousands of LPs and 45s. http://www.rock-n-rollheaven.com/


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> There's a store here in Orlando that you would like, "Rock and Roll Heaven". They specialize in vinyl; they have thousands of LPs and 45s. http://www.rock-n-rollheaven.com/



uggh...
currently florida is further away from me than japan.

I usually spend a day's drive to go to cali to go to Amoeba records... they have a whole entire gothrock/industrial section and I can always find every single throbbing gristle album there. plus prices are reallly good.

only thousands? Amoeba has thousands in just ONE genre.
they have millions in their 2 story building...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> uggh...
> currently florida is further away from me than japan.
> 
> I usually spend a day's drive to go to cali to go to Amoeba records... they have a whole entire gothrock/industrial section and I can always find every single throbbing gristle album there. plus prices are reallly good.
> ...


 
Actually I'm suprised they're still in business; it's awfuly hard to find an independent music store these days. It's even harder to find one with a decent selection of vinyl.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Actually I'm suprised they're still in business; it's awfuly hard to find an independent music store these days. It's even harder to find one with a decent selection of vinyl.



;; out here there isnt a single chain music store...
all of them have gone out of business... including virgin and FYE.

FYE now sells movies and tv's.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;; out here there isnt a single chain music store...
> all of them have gone out of business... including virgin and FYE.
> 
> FYE now sells movies and tv's.


 
I assume you're somewhere in Europe; the FYEs here stil sell music. It's a small selection though; but yeah it's mostly DVDs, posters, and misc junk. There are only two independent music stores here in the Orlando Metro area. The only other options is Best Buy or Wal-Mart, and good luck getting anything non-mainstream there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I assume you're somewhere in Europe; the FYEs here stil sell music. It's a small selection though; but yeah it's mostly DVDs, posters, and misc junk. There are only two independent music stores here in the Orlando Metro area. The only other options is Best Buy or Wal-Mart, and good luck getting anything non-mainstream there.



I'm sure you're just not looking hard enough...
and no, I'm located in phoenix arizona.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm sure you're just not looking hard enough...
> and no, I'm located in phoenix arizona.


 
I guess your right, although I know several places where you can get Tejano music .

I've been through Phoenix a couple of times. How do you deal with the heat in the summer?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I guess your right, although I know several places where you can get Tejano music .
> 
> I've been through Phoenix a couple of times. How do you deal with the heat in the summer?



X3 air conditioning. period.

Tejano music? what the heck is that?

down here the wal-marts have a whole section dedicated to mexican music.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> X3 air conditioning. period.
> 
> Tejano music? what the heck is that?
> 
> down here the wal-marts have a whole section dedicated to mexican music.


 
People wouldn't live in FL without a/c either 

Tejano is a "flavor" of mexican music. I think it has a accordian in it? or maybe that's Ranchero music. Either way it's mexican


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm sure you're just not looking hard enough...
> and no, I'm located in phoenix arizona.



So what'd you think about that tornado warning last night

I got home like an hour before those massive thunderstorms rolled through, pretty crazy stuff


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> So what'd you think about that tornado warning last night
> 
> I got home like an hour before those massive thunderstorms rolled through, pretty crazy stuff


 
That's funny, we had a tornado warning this morning just east of me in Brevard County, FL.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's funny, we had a tornado warning this morning just east of me in Brevard County, FL.



another squall just came through L.A.- they have been all day, and it hailed! it doesn't rain here. much less hail!, and there was a tornado in huntington beach two days ago! the whole country is getting a taste of this storm system!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> People wouldn't live in FL without a/c either
> 
> Tejano is a "flavor" of mexican music. I think it has a accordian in it? or maybe that's Ranchero music. Either way it's mexican


I grew up in texas, and lived across the SW. this music is lots of accordian and tuba... its a real fucker!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> uggh...
> currently florida is further away from me than japan.
> 
> I usually spend a day's drive to go to cali to go to Amoeba records... they have a whole entire gothrock/industrial section and I can always find every single throbbing gristle album there. plus prices are reallly good.
> ...




Amoeba is the only record store, as far as I'm concerned. I live right near it. I'm not "the music guy" but I like listening to a wide range of stuff. what's cool is you can go in here and ask anyone that works there in a given genre whats good, and you'll generally get some really good stuff, sometimes things you've never heard of.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

YAA AFHGANISTAN!

lol just felt like reminding myself where i'm going 

let's all just agree, older music wins, ALTERNATIVE ROCK SUCKS COCK, and god hates twilight


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> So what'd you think about that tornado warning last night
> 
> I got home like an hour before those massive thunderstorms rolled through, pretty crazy stuff



yeah I almost went out on a date last night... luckily I'm super phobic of extreme weather because I've been in a couple accidents. 

o.o and it  reaaaaally was bad in my area too.
luckily my class was cancelled so I didnt have to stay at MCC until 9:30.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Amoeba is the only record store, as far as I'm concerned. I live right near it. I'm not "the music guy" but I like listening to a wide range of stuff. what's cool is you can go in here and ask anyone that works there in a given genre whats good, and you'll generally get some really good stuff, sometimes things you've never heard of.



yeah. we love going there... hell we gotta .. we drive all the way from phoenix to get there.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah. we love going there... hell we gotta .. we drive all the way from phoenix to get there.



who's "we" do you have a buss load of desperate ears flooring it to hollywood every other week, or is it a truckload of furs using it as an excuse to drive hundreds of miles in full fursuits?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> who's "we" do you have a buss load of desperate ears flooring it to hollywood every other week, or is it a truckload of furs using it as an excuse to drive hundreds of miles in full fursuits?



either way, it's worth it


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> either way, it's worth it



seriously, could you imagine fifty fursuiters rummaging through the record bins in the middle of Hollywood.... actually it would probably not be that odd for this town.  the Amoeba Hollywod first annual furry con! for furs into hard to find music, and public displays of furry! (no charge, 2 record minimum please.)


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I remember "dinosaurs" the sitcom with people in fursuits.



Scalesuits my friend, scalesuits! (Boy, I wish I could get my hands on one of them & walk around dragging a dino tail behind me....)



torachi said:


> They were totally puppets.



Wrong, sir! Wrong! You get nothing! You lose! Good day, sir!


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 23, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I'm 20. I have been a furry since 13. Though, the Lion King did make my peepee weird when I watched it at age 6.



Not looking for TMI, but any particular part of the movie?


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 23, 2010)

This year my birthday has a zero on the end; I'll let everyone guess what the first digit might be...

"He who is not busy being born is busy dying."
-Bob Dylan


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> This year my birthday has a zero on the end; I'll let everyone guess what the first digit might be...
> 
> I'm going to make a broad assumption based on the fact you live in NY and don't have a job, you're probably 20, and either in school, or living in your parents basement. I could be wrong though. I'm not psychic yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> JoeStrike said:
> 
> 
> > This year my birthday has a zero on the end; I'll let everyone guess what the first digit might be...
> ...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> lowkey said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to go to one of my earlier posts on this thread, #166 to be exact...
> ...


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> JoeStrike said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by your earlier post I'd guess 30.
> ...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> In that case I was eight when I went to my first con...



40?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> lowkey said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to go to one of my earlier posts on this thread, #166 to be exact...
> ...


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 40?



40. You could be right. He does have a troll for his avy!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> 40. You could be right. He does have a troll for his avy!



I remember those damn troll toys, I remember having one which had light up eyes, one red, one green you were supposed to make a wish and if the green light lit it would come true red, it wouldn't, stupid thing, I think back now and wonder why the hell I had one. 

Oh I remember, me and bro had one each which were bought for us. >>


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

Fad toy's freak me out. remember garbage pail kids? 
How about in the 80's when cabbage patch  kids came out, and women in toys r us were punching each other, and stealing them out of each others carts!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Fad toy's freak me out. remember garbage pail kids?
> How about in the 80's when cabbage patch kids came out, and women in toys r us were punching each other, and stealing them out of each others carts!


 
I saw some garbage pail kids collector cards in a comic book store the other day; I had forgotten all about them.

How about the Chia-Pet, remember those? I can't believe they still sell them. I actually bought one as a gag Christmas gift for a bald friend .


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 23, 2010)

That's so cruel Scrubwolf 

 Damn.. I'm 28 and even I remember Garbage Pail / Cabbage patch. Mog! Punkrockers!  Those little one song casette deals.. yeesh.

Of course I was one of those mean little brats, I'd tear the limbs off of barbie and ken dolls just to upset my foster sisters...


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I saw some garbage pail kids collector cards in a comic book store the other day; I had forgotten all about them.
> 
> How about the Chia-Pet, remember those? I can't believe they still sell them. I actually bought one as a gag Christmas gift for a bald friend .



Yeah my sister and I drag the chia pet gag gift out and throw it at each other every few years. every time we open it we're not expecting it and bust into laughter- 
I like the idea of giving it to bald people! good thinking. -you know it comes in a chia head too.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> That's so cruel Scrubwolf


 
All in good fun. Besides I'll probably go bald when I hit 45 .



lowkey said:


> *snip*
> I like the idea of giving it to bald people! good thinking. -you know it comes in a chia head too.


 
I gave him the Chia-Head. He found it hysterical


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

The evolution of this thread is expansive. Although it was a great place for me to jump in! However, I was curious how many of us older cats have steady jobs/ careers/ directions in life. whether its a cashier at 7-11, or a CEO of a Fortune 500 company, or perhaps you don't care about work at all? 
This should be a different thread, but I like this thread too much. and this too shall evolve. I think it's still on topic though.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> The evolution of this thread is expansive. Although it was a great place for me to jump in! However, I was curious how many of us older cats have steady jobs/ careers/ directions in life. whether its a cashier at 7-11, or a CEO of a Fortune 500 company, or perhaps you don't care about work at all?
> This should be a different thread, but I like this thread too much. and this too shall evolve. I think it's still on topic though.


 
It's amazing how many times it gets derailed and comes back. I'm pretty suprised that this thread is 2 months old !

As for the job thing:

Up until Feb of last year I thought I had a career going. I got on with a great fortune 500 company. Everyone there was great; the cameraderie was outstanding, almost like a family. The economy ground to a halt and I got laid off 02/27/09. I haven't been able to find work yet. I've worked some day labor, but even that has dried up. Unemployment in Central FL is at 11.8%


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah last year sucked, I am a freeelance designer in the film biz, and I worked 50% less last year.  the economy screwed everyone last year. At least for me this year is starting better.

it's tough though in any business. It takes work and patience. I 've known i wanted to do what I do since i was 15. and i'm still doing it. pretty crazy. most people think it's weird that i haven't had multiple jobs, but I just lucked out I guess. 

It's still trying. but I at least when I wake up in the morning, I really do like going to work!- got go for a few hours- more later.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

Sometimes the best intentions are the worst ideas. lets try this. Here are a few songs that help me press on when I think all else has failed. what are yours?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcH3Q5YUMNA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA7D6BxtVpg

http://vodpod.com/watch/1915435-a-flock-of-seagulls-space-age-love-song


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Sometimes the best intentions are the worst ideas. lets try this. Here are a few songs that help me press on when I think all else has failed. what are yours?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcH3Q5YUMNA
> 
> ...


 
Nice. I haven't seen that Flock of Seagulls video in a long time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrxmYiJywHI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs


----------



## cooltoast300 (Jan 24, 2010)

14  not living the life yet.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice. I haven't seen that Flock of Seagulls video in a long time!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrxmYiJywHI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs



skynard kicks ass!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

cooltoast300 said:


> 14  not living the life yet.



you should put tree videos you think are bad ass here. teach us old fuckers new music.

if you dare...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you should put tree videos you think are bad ass here. teach us old fuckers new music.
> 
> if you dare...


 
I'm going to veto that request! Them young ones will Amtrak this thread with a question like that .

Instead, I'll ask: What is your favorite pre-1980 TV show?


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Instead, I'll ask: What is your favorite pre-1980 TV show?



Several contenders... The Incredible Hulk... Kung Fu... Mission: Impossible... but the award would have to go 'The Fugitive.' (1963-1967; "The name: Doctor Richard Kimble; the destination: death row, state prison; the irony: Richard Kimble is innocent...")


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Several contenders... The Incredible Hulk... Kung Fu... Mission: Impossible... but the award would have to go 'The Fugitive.' (1963-1967; "The name: Doctor Richard Kimble; the destination: death row, state prison; the irony: Richard Kimble is innocent...")


 
All those were pretty good. It's a shame that they ruined the Incredible Hulk with that abomination of a movie; Lou Ferrigno is *the* Incredible Hulk

I would have to go with:

Sit Coms:
Sanford and Son
Three's Company
Bob Newhart

Others
Gun Smoke
Black Sheep Squadron
Star Trek

edit: I need to also add McHales Navy. I forget which channel it is, but It's being shown on a retro night. Tim Conway was, and still is, one funny dude.


----------



## Patton89 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am 21, and i feel OLD. Like born in the wrong decade. 
I read history books on my free time, listen to classical music (ravel, chopin, debussy etc), older rock from 80's and 70's and play 90's pc RPG's, because modern ones are far more uninteresting for the most part.
Do you know what the best part is ? I look like a bloody 15-17 year old. Damn its annoying to see the looks on the store cashiers faces every bloody time i have to buy beer for my buddies.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Patton89 said:


> I am 21, and i feel OLD. Like born in the wrong decade.
> I read history books on my free time, listen to classical music (ravel, chopin, debussy etc), older rock from 80's and 70's and play 90's pc RPG's, because modern ones are far more uninteresting for the most part.
> Do you know what the best part is ? I look like a bloody 15-17 year old. Damn its annoying to see the looks on the store cashiers faces every bloody time i have to buy beer for my buddies.


 
I hear ya on feeling like you were born too late. I was born about 15 years too late if you go by my music tastes; Classic rock, 60s-80s mostly.

I like still getting carded


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It's a shame that they ruined the Incredible Hulk with that abomination of a movie; Lou Ferrigno is *the* Incredible Hulk



I assume you're referring to the first movie - horribly arty & pretentious. The recent one was a lot better, much more in touch with the comic - _and _the TV series. (And Ferrigno had a really nice cameo in it; Bixby too, come to think of it.)



> I would have to go with... Star Trek



Y'know, I was never that big a fan of the original series. There was another sci-fi show from the same period that I thought was really cool, 'The Invaders,' with Roy Thinnes trying to convince the world aliens were secretly preparing to take over; very paranoid... and the overall story actually advanced as the series progressed, something shows never did back then.

Oh... and how could I forget "Kolchak: The Night Stalker"?!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

phew, so yesterday was my birthday, i had lots of wine, yay


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> phew, so yesterday was my birthday, i had lots of wine, yay


 
So that makes you 21 or 22? 

Wine? That's a low octane beverage for a birthday


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> phew, so yesterday was my birthday, i had lots of wine, yay


 






The empties from my buddy's 27th birthday. There were only 6 people at the party. The bottle on the left was a bottle of Ron Medellin rum, cheap and suprisingly good. The bottle in the middle was a full bottle of Jim Beam.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So that makes you 21 or 22?
> 
> Wine? That's a low octane beverage for a birthday



21, gotta realize i'm italian, i'm a wine-o lol

naw in the end i had shared in a pitcher of some mango-vodka slushie, a pitcher of miller light, 4 bottles of wine, a fifth of random vodka, and 2 beers

yaaa it was so fun to 'finally be able to drink' haha


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

Patton89 said:


> I am 21, and i feel OLD. Like born in the wrong decade.
> I read history books on my free time, listen to classical music (ravel, chopin, debussy etc), older rock from 80's and 70's and play 90's pc RPG's, because modern ones are far more uninteresting for the most part.
> Do you know what the best part is ? I look like a bloody 15-17 year old. Damn its annoying to see the looks on the store cashiers faces every bloody time i have to buy beer for my buddies.



enjoy it while you have it. they don't ask me for an I.D. anymore. so sad...., so sad.....


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm going to veto that request! Them young ones will Amtrak this thread with a question like that .
> 
> Instead, I'll ask: What is your favorite pre-1980 TV show?



point well taken. the last thing we need here is another train wreck.

T.V. shows before the 80's
SNL
love boat
carol burnette
laugh in
lets make a deal
and you already got 3's company.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> point well taken. the last thing we need here is another train wreck.
> 
> T.V. shows before the 80's
> SNL
> ...


 
I forgot about Carol Burnett. Best Tarzan yell bar none 

CHiPs was awesome too. I always enjoyed the gratuitous car explosions; every episode was good for at least one.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> 21, gotta realize i'm italian, i'm a wine-o lol
> 
> naw in the end i had shared in a pitcher of some mango-vodka slushie, a pitcher of miller light, 4 bottles of wine, a fifth of random vodka, and 2 beers
> 
> yaaa it was so fun to 'finally be able to drink' haha




Wine kicks ass. I buy wine by the case. it's easier that way. I go to my shop and the owner and I pull 12 different bottles every month. My favorites are from France and Italy. I like the wine from Savoie, the Rhone valley, and Borolo, most,
 but chances are, if it's made with grapes in the developed world, I'll probably like it. don't like wine from south america. I don't know what fucker said that whine from Chile was good!?!?!? He should be shot.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I forgot about Carol Burnett. Best Tarzan yell bar none
> 
> CHiPs was awesome too. I always enjoyed the gratuitous car explosions; every episode was good for at least one.



my sister and I used to pretend we were Paunch and John. 

he-haw
dukes of hasard
bewitched


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> my sister and I used to pretend we were Paunch and John.
> 
> he-haw
> dukes of hasard
> bewitched


 
Which Daren?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

you got me. 
there was another one?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you got me.
> there was another one?


 
Yep. They changed Darrens in the middle of the '69 season. The first Darren was Dick York ('64-'69), and the second was Dick Sargen ('69-'72). 

As I've said before, I'm a tome of useless knowlege.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Yep. They changed Darrens in the middle of the '69 season. The first Darren was Dick York ('64-'69), and the second was Dick Sargen ('69-'72).
> 
> As I've said before, I'm a tome of useless knowlege.



I knew they were both dicks, but then again, if you had to explain that wife to people, I can see why!

I myself am a vast source of useless knowledge!  I find it amusing when people say something in passing, just to end up staring at me as I correcdt them and shpeal out a vomitorium of dumb facts. 

one of my personal quotes- " once again, lowkey makes the room fall silent."


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I knew they were both dicks, but then again, if you had to explain that wife to people, I can see why!
> 
> I myself am a vast source of useless knowledge! I find it amusing when people say something in passing, just to end up staring at me as I correcdt them and shpeal out a vomitorium of dumb facts.
> 
> one of my personal quotes- " once again, lowkey makes the room fall silent."


 
Lol. I do that all the time; half the time I have to explain the references.....

I love Sanford and Son (but not the show Sanford, I never liked the Cal character. This is one of the best compilations of Sanford / Ester arguments ever assmebled  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv-_eoi4W3M


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> CHiPs was awesome too. I always enjoyed the gratuitous car explosions; every episode was good for at least one.



Another show that loved car crash porn: TJ Hooker. I think both it and CHiPs had at least two crashes per episode.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just as long as you don't drink 1.75L of Capn' Morgans, and 750ML of bacardi in the span of 5 hours after a bad breakup.. I did that once, damn near died from it.

3 days of my life I cannot remember...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Just as long as you don't drink 1.75L of Capn' Morgans, and 750ML of bacardi in the span of 5 hours after a bad breakup.. I did that once, damn near died from it.


 
I've consumed 1L of Captain Morgans before (over about an hour and a half 2000 or 2001), it was the only time I ever got sick from drinking. I still can't drink it capt morgan. 

I assume you were hospitalized?


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 24, 2010)

Proud to say that I never puked due to alcohol. Came close with tequila though. 
Now it just smells like a hang over to me.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I've consumed 1L of Captain Morgans before (over about an hour and a half 2000 or 2001), it was the only time I ever got sick from drinking. I still can't drink it capt morgan.
> 
> I assume you were hospitalized?




No, but I was pretty far gone for those three days.  Roommates both got worried after the second day, though still breathing I wasn't very responsive.  Just laid in bed like a stone.  Late in the third day, I managed to come around.  Like I said, I remember nothing of those 3 days.  Beats me, alcohol induced coma or something?

Bear in mind however, this happened not long after I just started drinking.  I didn't start consuming till I was almost 24  .. and my first drink was a screwdriver, got me toasted.  Was 25 when this happened..

I still don't drink much, my tolerance still sucks.  Takes about 4 shots of Jaeger, or 5 shots of Goldschlager to do me in still... which is odd considering I'm currently about 225.

Btw, any of you think about commercial driving and prefer a slim / toned physique .. don't bother with it.  Hard to stay fit in this business -- I've gained 40 in the last 3 years alone.. ashamed.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> No, but I was pretty far gone for those three days. Roommates both got worried after the second day, though still breathing I wasn't very responsive. Just laid in bed like a stone. Late in the third day, I managed to come around. Like I said, I remember nothing of those 3 days. Beats me, alcohol induced coma or something?


 
Probably was. You're very fortunate that you didn't die. I don't know what a hospital could have done for you either. I bet your liver still hates you


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

lol yay booze


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Btw, any of you think about commercial driving and prefer a slim / toned physique .. don't bother with it. Hard to stay fit in this business -- I've gained 40 in the last 3 years alone.. ashamed.


 
I was very close to becoming a truck driver. My BP was borderline, so the company that I was going to train with sent me home.

You have a tough job sir. *tips hat* I used to work for CH Robinson (don't hurt me), I was on the phone with drivers most of the day. I don't think I could do it for very long.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

lol, the army kinda forces you to stay in shape XD


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I've consumed 1L of Captain Morgans before (over about an hour and a half 2000 or 2001), it was the only time I ever got sick from drinking. I still can't drink it capt morgan.
> 
> I assume you were hospitalized?



I was only hospitalized once, from the tequila. I drank all of it. I vaguely remember making a pass at the EMT's in the ambulance i wanted them to cut my pants off....

the last time I had a five day screwing and drinking bender, I couldn't eat or drink anything for two days after I came too. but god we had a good time- remember- glass of booze, glass of water, repeat as necessary!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Another show that loved car crash porn: TJ Hooker. I think both it and CHiPs had at least two crashes per episode.



The A team.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol, the army kinda forces you to stay in shape XD



oh ya they do... but im in Better shape than you! lol

to everyone out there, a great way to stay in shape is to just keep dancing!!! lifting and running is great and all but my rock hard body comes from dancing! where ever, when ever you can. right Kitsune?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Proud to say that I never puked due to alcohol. Came close with tequila though.
> Now it just smells like a hang over to me.



when I was really bad, I used to make myself puke so I could drink more.

one time, in college, I puked in a plastic grocery bag. when my friends came around, i set the bag in their hand, and made them guess what it was. nobody ever guessed right.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

so shoot me...

I actually dont drink..
mostly because every time alcohol is readily available to me, I'm playing at a gig.

I also dont like beer. but I do like wine and tequila.


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh ya they do... but im in Better shape than you! lol
> 
> to everyone out there, a great way to stay in shape is to just keep dancing!!! lifting and running is great and all but my rock hard body comes from dancing! where ever, when ever you can. right Kitsune?



*prods my squishy belly*

..But... I like it...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh ya they do... but im in Better shape than you! lol
> 
> to everyone out there, a great way to stay in shape is to just keep dancing!!! lifting and running is great and all but my rock hard body comes from dancing! where ever, when ever you can. right Kitsune?



have you been taking steroids? lol you keep talking about yourself more and more often, i think i'm gonna have to answer everything you say with "cha broski, totally dude"


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh ya they do... but im in Better shape than you! lol
> 
> to everyone out there, a great way to stay in shape is to just keep dancing!!! lifting and running is great and all but my rock hard body comes from dancing! where ever, when ever you can. right Kitsune?


I think I' rather run since I can't dance for shit. Also I added you on XBL. I'm that random guy. Don't post my name here.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

dude...

I weigh 92 lbs...

I look like a meth wreck.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

cardio cardio cardio!

then drink.

this thread got alcoholic. How did that happen?
oh. post #378. thanks Kitsune


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude...
> 
> I weigh 92 lbs...
> 
> I look like a meth wreck.



Weeeeee! Meth! theres a way to make you think your doing fantastic things, while your entire life collapses around you!

but that is a great look for a rock star, which i assume you are since you play gigs where booze is served.....


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> The A team.



Knight Rider.

Also, a bit OT, but you can use the plus-quote button to tag posts you want to reply to, and reply to them all at once with "post reply."


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Knight Rider.


 
I used to love The Fall Guy.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Knight Rider.
> 
> Also, a bit OT, but you can use the plus-quote button to tag posts you want to reply to, and reply to them all at once with "post reply."



*thanks- that makes much more sense. you are a rock star.*
i don't think it's OT either. were old here, and it takes us longer to learn. I'm three steps closer to the geriatric ward, but at least I can multi quote now!



ScrubWolf said:


> I used to love The Fall Guy.



knight rider, and fall guy awesome-

the french chef- Julia Child.   Hysterical, and informative- I learned to cook by watching her. and so freaking entertaining to watch. she's a trip.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Weeeeee! Meth! theres a way to make you think your doing fantastic things, while your entire life collapses around you!
> 
> but that is a great look for a rock star, which i assume you are since you play gigs where booze is served.....



yesssssssss....

on our fourth album now.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yesssssssss....
> 
> on our fourth album now.



where do I listen to it?

and have you considered adding a swinging hatchet behind your avy?
makes me laugh when I think he's dodging a blade.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude...
> 
> I weigh 92 lbs...
> 
> I look like a meth wreck.


I'm kinda overweight, but I'm not a fat fuck and I look pretty decent. I'm going to start an exercise routine once I get over this damn sinus infection though...


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

i'm as old as America my self, why this old gerrymander has seen his fair share 50 times over


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude...
> 
> I weigh 92 lbs...
> 
> I look like a meth wreck.


i had a wet dream about that once


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i'm as old as America my self, why this old gerrymander has seen his fair share 50 times over




another geriatric has arrived!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> *prods my squishy belly*
> 
> ..But... I like it...



teehee squishy

OH! of us older gents, who is going to furry weekend atlanta? we should all meet up


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 25, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I was very close to becoming a truck driver. My BP was borderline, so the company that I was going to train with sent me home.
> 
> You have a tough job sir. *tips hat* I used to work for CH Robinson (don't hurt me), I was on the phone with drivers most of the day. I don't think I could do it for very long.



Heh, CH Robinson isn't half as bad as some of the brokerages I've dealt with.  So needn't worry about me "accidentally" running over your tail.

I've worked for two companies in last 3 years, USA Truck (Tractor 9912), and Star [out of Morton, IL (Tractor 3349)].

Back when I got out of college, I was 5'11" 3/4 and weighed 155.  By the time I got into this business (due to the economy), I was 185 and still fairly well toned.

@ 225 I'm ashamed.. but then again, I have a rather large struct.  Big bones, deep chest / wide back / broad shoulders etc ...

Another 6 months though and I'm out of the biz.  Back to lifting, running etc.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> teehee squishy
> 
> OH! of us older gents, who is going to furry weekend atlanta? we should all meet up


 
I doubt I can make it to FWA this year (unless I find work), but I'm planning on attending Megaplex (and maybe Furloween) this year.



wolfrunner7 said:


> Heh, CH Robinson isn't half as bad as some of the brokerages I've dealt with. So needn't worry about me "accidentally" running over your tail.
> 
> I've worked for two companies in last 3 years, USA Truck (Tractor 9912), and Star [out of Morton, IL (Tractor 3349)].
> 
> ...


 
I think my branch behaved itself rather well, everyone there had a conscience. I, for one, had integrity. But some branches (chicago and miami) made me sick; it seemed like they would go out of thier way to screw people.

As for the weight; don't worry about it too much. It'll come off with little determination.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> teehee squishy
> 
> OH! of us older gents, who is going to furry weekend atlanta? we should all meet up


Damn it, this is one of the down sides of living in the middle of the pacific.


wolfrunner7 said:


> Back when I got out of college, I was 5'11" 3/4 and weighed 155.  By the time I got into this business (due to the economy), I was 185 and still fairly well toned.
> 
> @ 225 I'm ashamed.. but then again, I have a rather large struct.  Big bones, deep chest / wide back / broad shoulders etc ...
> 
> Another 6 months though and I'm out of the biz.  Back to lifting, running etc.


I got some family in the trucking business. Does seem to be quite an accurate stereotype for them as well. But it catches ya as you age anyways. I have to workout a lot harder now then I did when I was 20 just to keep the same results.


Zrcalo said:


> so shoot me...
> 
> I actually dont drink..
> mostly because every time alcohol is readily available to me, I'm playing at a gig.
> ...


I didn't know you played. What ya play?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I doubt I can make it to FWA this year (unless I find work), but I'm planning on attending Megaplex (and maybe Furloween) this year.



well the reason is i think it'll be one of the only cons this year i'll make it to before deploying, and if we do go, i'd like to meet some of yall


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well the reason is i think it'll be one of the only cons this year i'll make it to before deploying, and if we do go, i'd like to meet some of yall


 
When are you deploying? If OPSEC is an issue, just be vague.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well the reason is i think it'll be one of the only cons this year i'll make it to before deploying, and if we do go, i'd like to meet some of yall



Damn it man... thats right, you will only really have one chance to go to a con before you deploy... i will miss ya man. i will think of you at every con i go to when i get out. 

im going to make it to the one in oklahoma!!! YAY!!! im so fucking happy!!! XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never been to a con.
and I have a fursuit and everything.

dammit arizona.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I've never been to a con.
> and I have a fursuit and everything.
> 
> dammit arizona.



I just discovered the whole con circuit. 
I don't get out much....

In process of designing a fursuit. that will be fun project #3,827.4

we'll have to start a geriatric group in the cons. we'll have a lights out by 10 pm wing, and well all meet at denny's for the early bird special.
this could really work out well for all of us.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't tell if I ever wanna go to a furry con or not. It will either be the most hilarious or most disturbing experience of my life.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 25, 2010)

Never been to a con, be pretty damn hard to get me to go to one am betting.  For some reason social events of large scale such as cons cause my survival instinct to kick in, and I just end up staying the hell away....  large groups make me nervous.  And I hate being backed into corners, things can get ugly when I do..


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't tell if I ever wanna go to a furry con or not. It will either be the most hilarious or most disturbing experience of my life.



I vote disturbing, in a hilarious fashion. look 'em up on you tube- this kind of stuff totally fulfills my attraction to underground subcultures. Participating really crosses the "T". 
have to make the animal costume first. I don't want my picture taken there. :grin:


----------



## Icen (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm 21; what category do I fall under?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Icen said:


> I'm 21; what category do I fall under?


Compared to most of this forum? This thread...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> When are you deploying? If OPSEC is an issue, just be vague.



where we stand, SOON! lol early summer




Icen said:


> I'm 21; what category do I fall under?



under the "you can get hammered with us" category


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't tell if I ever wanna go to a furry con or not. It will either be the most hilarious or most disturbing experience of my life.


 


lowkey said:


> I vote disturbing, in a hilarious fashion. look 'em up on you tube- this kind of stuff totally fulfills my attraction to underground subcultures. Participating really crosses the "T".
> have to make the animal costume first. I don't want my picture taken there. :grin:


 
Check this out: http://video.bigbluefox-media.com/ Some of the videos are gigantic (most are in HD ). I was motivated to become active in the fandom after watching some of these videos. The AC 2009 video is really good. There are some fursuit walk videos as well that are pretty awesome.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> where we stand, SOON! lol early summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X3 I see you like your avatar I made for you...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> X3 I see you like your avatar I made for you...



yes, it is very nice lol!

but yeah, if i manage to make it, it'd be sweet to meet some ppl from FA


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yes, it is very nice lol!
> 
> but yeah, if i manage to make it, it'd be sweet to meet some ppl from FA



dude. we should totally have an FAF convention. 

I'd totally make free tails for all you guys if you'd agree to meet me irl.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Icen said:


> I'm 21; what category do I fall under?



I'm not sure, it's scrubwolves thread, you should ask him. 
I however think that 21 is a good age to start preparing for your funeral. at least, you are able to go to establishments that are for adults only, so at this point you could be considered old in my book.- I mean, according to the age range on this site. 
old could also mean old enough not to get thrown into jail for contributing to the delinquency of a minor.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm not sure, it's scrubwolves thread, you should ask him.
> I however think that 21 is a good age to start preparing for your funeral. at least, you are able to go to establishments that are for adults only, so at this point you could be considered old in my book.- I mean, according to the age range on this site.
> old could also mean old enough not to get thrown into jail for contributing to the delinquency of a minor.



I'm 21. 
damn I feel young though.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude. we should totally have an FAF convention.
> 
> I'd totally make free tails for all you guys if you'd agree to meet me irl.



Free tail! Hellls Yaz!

It should really be based on this thread.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Free tail! Hellls Yaz!
> 
> It should really be based on this thread.



YESS...

oh and... btw, I own the den. 

yeaaaaaaaa


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm 21.
> damn I feel young though.



IRL you are, but they say I am too. however, this site makes me feel really old.
but this thread balances it out.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> YESS...
> 
> oh and... btw, I own the den.
> 
> yeaaaaaaaa



lol but where would this meeting commence?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol but where would this meeting commence?



um....

my house.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> YESS...
> 
> oh and... btw, I own the den.
> 
> yeaaaaaaaa



Crap, really? Have you gone public yet? I want to invest!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> um....
> 
> my house.



arizonna- not a bad drive for me-
hey wait! we could do it at Amoeba records in hollywood!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

I would totally fly out to Arizona for an FAF convention, if it only allowed the cool people and trolls.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm 20, but I still consider myself fairly young in comparison to a lot of the furries I know personally...


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> I'm 20, but I still consider myself fairly young in comparison to a lot of the furries I know personally...



then go to the young furries thread.
I did, and had to run, but i'm old.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 25, 2010)

I see this is where I should post, being so old and everything. If I had known about this furry thing 15 years ago, I would be a total furry freak by now. 'Tis a shame. We had no internet back then.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> then go to the young furries thread.
> I did, and had to run, but i'm old.




Erm...well, here's the thing: I'm older than many of the furries I've seen too...I'm kind of on the borderline, since I consider the young furries thread to be teens. Older furries are (in my mind) 21 and over. 20 Is not a teen, but not *quite* "old" either.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I see this is where I should post, being so old and everything. If I had known about this furry thing 15 years ago, I would be a total furry freak by now. 'Tis a shame. We had no internet back then.



wow are you 60?  no really how old are you? this was the thread that made me feel like i wasn't a pedo- so I joined and started chatting with these guys. Turns out it doesn't really matter they're all a bunch of crazy people anyway. I can't stop coming back.....



TheFeatheredOne said:


> Erm...well, here's the thing: I'm older than many of the furries I've seen too...I'm kind of on the borderline, since I consider the young furries thread to be teens. Older furries are (in my mind) 21 and over. 20 Is not a teen, but not *quite* "old" either.



O.K. your old. you have crossed the line. you referred to them as teens. thats when you know. Just keep your chin up, and hold your tail high. you can start your funeral planning next year, but at least you'll have a good bearing by watching us do it. 

should I get the steel blue casket, or the natural oak?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wow are you 60?  no really how old are you? this was the thread that made me feel like i wasn't a pedo- so I joined and started chatting with these guys. Turns out it doesn't really matter they're all a bunch of crazy people anyway. I can't stop coming back.....



ya i hope this thread never dies. Crazies, freaks, pedo-s, trolls, Fags (me), are all welcome.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya i hope this thread never dies....



if this thread dies, I die on the inside....

in fact, i'll just continue posting to myself on it, just so it won't.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> O.K. your old. you have crossed the line. you referred to them as teens. thats when you know. Just keep your chin up, and hold your tail high. you can start your funeral planning next year, but at least you'll have a good bearing by watching us do it.
> 
> should I get the steel blue casket, or the natural oak?



I think oak works best. It looks nice, and definitely will decay in the ground and thus not pollute it


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> I think oak works best. It looks nice, and definitely will decay in the ground and thus not pollute it



hmm. I'll have to remmeber your not really old enough to be here... A steel casket is made from metal. metals are naturally occurring minerals mined from the earth. the metal would probably decay faster than the oak. rust is not a pollutant. it is oxidized iron. in fact you need a certain amount in your body to be functioning and healthy. (short answer)

so given the two choices again, now knowing the facts, 

the steel blue, or the natural oak?


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay, steel blue, I guess  Also, I didn't actually know that about steel, granted I definitely should have! I do know that iron is important...I lack it.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wow are you 60?  no really how old are you? this was the thread that made me feel like i wasn't a pedo- so I joined and started chatting with these guys. Turns out it doesn't really matter they're all a bunch of crazy people anyway. I can't stop coming back.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nowhere near 60, thank you, but 30 is not so far off. From what I have read so far, that makes me old.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya i hope this thread never dies. Crazies, freaks, pedo-s, trolls, Fags (me), are all welcome.


You just described the furry fandom.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Nowhere near 60, thank you, but 30 is not so far off. From what I have read so far, that makes me old.



yeah. I just had help picking out my casket color. We decided to go with the steel blue.

do you want to get one now, or wait a few days?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> Okay, steel blue, I guess  Also, I didn't actually know that about steel, granted I definitely should have! I do know that iron is important...I lack it.



Google: Eliminating stupidity has never been so easy!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey...... I have made you addicted to FAF.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yeah. I just had help picking out my casket color. We decided to go with the steel blue.
> 
> do you want to get one now, or wait a few days?



If you could just dump my ashes somewhere nice, that would be fine with me.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Google: Eliminating stupidity has never been so easy!



Yeah, it was more that I was raised with the notion that wood is okay for the environment, as it decays in the soil. Not to mention the fact that I attended a therapeutic school most of my life, and for this reason, I do not know a lot of the "basic" stuff, but I know a lot of the more "obscure" facts...I'm practically an encyclopedia on animals, Cher, Religions, and prehistory...some Greek myths. Not that much of this will actually help me in most careers


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> Yeah, it was more that I was raised with the notion that wood is okay for the environment, as it decays in the soil. Not to mention the fact that I attended a therapeutic school most of my life, and for this reason, I do not know a lot of the "basic" stuff, but I know a lot of the more "obscure" facts...I'm practically an encyclopedia on animals, Cher, Religions, and prehistory...some Greek myths. Not that much of this will actually help me in most careers



*glomps* BIRDY!


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *glomps* BIRDY!



D'aw! You made the birdie happy!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> D'aw! You made the birdie happy!



I dont see too many avians... that's why. 
I just changed my fursona to a golden pheasant.
of which, I'm gonna get one as a pet.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont see too many avians... that's why.
> I just changed my fursona to a golden pheasant.
> of which, I'm gonna get one as a pet.




Yeah, there arn't many of us! Also, I wish I could own a bird, but my boyfriend (whom I live with) doesn't want one. Since when you live with someone, everything's a compromise, (at least, ideally) I can't really do that. :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> Yeah, there arn't many of us! Also, I wish I could own a bird, but my boyfriend (whom I live with) doesn't want one. Since when you live with someone, everything's a compromise, (at least, ideally) I can't really do that. :/



I have 6 chickens, 3 cockatiels, 1 european starling. 
and I want to get 3 pheasants.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have 6 chickens, 3 cockatiels, 1 european starling.
> and I want to get 3 pheasants.



I've always wanted a bird, and loved them since I was very little. Always wanted a cockatoo or parrot, though they require so much attention! I would worry that I wouldn't be able to give them enough love, and upset them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> I've always wanted a bird, and loved them since I was very little. Always wanted a cockatoo or parrot, though they require so much attention! I would worry that I wouldn't be able to give them enough love, and upset them.



get a cockatiel. they are INDESTRUCTABLE.

larger parrots tend to be more like 2 year olds.

cockatiels are like them except they're more independant.

no offense to your mate, but I've found pets last longer than lovers.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> get a cockatiel. they are INDESTRUCTABLE.
> 
> larger parrots tend to be more like 2 year olds.
> 
> cockatiels are like them except they're more independant.




Yeah, I'll consider it. Looks like I'll have to push Posi


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lowkey...... I have made you addicted to FAF.



god damn you everyone!!!!!!!!



Sauvignon said:


> If you could just dump my ashes somewhere nice, that would be fine with me.



so why don't you have a bottle of wine as your avatar yet, mr. Blanc? I would recommend the Cakebread, 2007. From Nappa. and I think we can arrange a public ash dumping as well, we'll just need to take a poll on who wants to be burned/buried. we'll probably have to do it bi-annually, and you would have to be mixed with others. I just don't see how we could go dumping ashes every time one of us kicked the bucket.



TheFeatheredOne said:


> Yeah, it was more that I was raised with the notion that wood is okay for the environment, as it decays in the soil. Not to mention the fact that I attended a therapeutic school most of my life, and for this reason, I do not know a lot of the "basic" stuff, but I know a lot of the more "obscure" facts...I'm practically an encyclopedia on animals, Cher, Religions, and prehistory...some Greek myths. Not that much of this will actually help me in most careers



And I'm sure you could find a very interesting and fulfilling career with the knowledge on Cher. Like perhaps a consultant at a plastic surgery office! And tryu looking at the glass half full, it's not what you know, its _who you know! Oh and the prehistory, that would go along with cher too.   I think we have your career mapped out!_


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> Yeah, I'll consider it. Looks like I'll have to push Posi



X3

I usually can get GREAT birds for around $30 and cages for $25 at goodwill.

I would reccomend a rescue bird or an unwanted pet (as long as it's a good bird) CL is pretty good for that.

lol I used to rescue parrots.
I even had a macaw once.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have 6 chickens, 3 cockatiels, 1 european starling.
> and I want to get 3 pheasants.



mmm! bacon wrapped chicken!
I have friends here in L.A. and they have city chickens, about 10- awesome eggs- the best hollindaise sauce ever!



Zrcalo said:


> get a cockatiel. they are INDESTRUCTABLE.
> 
> larger parrots tend to be more like 2 year olds.
> 
> ...



A parrot is a major commitment. they last 100 yrs. people actually will them!

and I still want to chop off your avatars head with a hatchet! LOL

it will regenerate- right?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> mmm! bacon wrapped chicken!
> I have friends here in L.A. and they have city chickens, about 10- awesome eggs- the best hollindaise sauce ever!
> 
> 
> ...



it will regenerate with 2 heads. like the hydra.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it will regenerate with 2 heads. like the hydra.



damn maybe i shouldn't do that then. one is enough!

Fuck my boss called again, I have to get out of here before I get fired!

if I get fired I'm blaming you Zrcalo!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> if I get fired I'm blaming you Zrcalo!


This would be so worth taking the time to come to this godforsaken thread.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

lol rawrmm..how far is arizona from georgeeaah?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 26, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol rawrmm..how far is arizona from georgeeaah?



its still all the way across the country, minus about 8 hrs or so. I would say a good 4 day road trip or 5 hr flight.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yanno.. if I can survive one, I might just consider doing a con.  $h!t better than being couped up in this cage the last 3 years...

The more I read this crap, the more I keep f*n laughing.. you guys all suck.

(in a good way)

mmm.. "Chiron" -- All that Remains...

.... sorry, just had to add that...


----------



## lowkey (Jan 26, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Yanno.. if I can survive one, I might just consider doing a con.  $h!t better than being couped up in this cage the last 3 years...
> 
> The more I read this crap, the more I keep f*n laughing.. you guys all suck.
> 
> ...



welcome to hell!


----------



## thirtyseven (Jan 27, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I see this is where I should post, being so old and everything. If I had known about this furry thing 15 years ago, I would be a total furry freak by now. 'Tis a shame. We had no internet back then.



I first got introduced to this fandom before there was an internet.

Then again, I'm positively decrepit when it comes to this fandom.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

most of us here on this thread are decrepit, kind of like this thread. But I swear as god as my witness, I will not let this thread die!


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

thirtyseven said:


> I first got introduced to this fandom before there was an internet.
> 
> Then again, I'm positively decrepit when it comes to this fandom.


If this guy is actually 37 I love him.
7 years older than me. This is good for ma self esteem.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> If this guy is actually 37 I love him.
> 7 years older than me. This is good for ma self esteem.



right on... Old enough to be older than me, but not to old to be in a different generation. Not that I mind older generations, it's just difficult to laugh at Audrey Hepburn film references, when you haven't seen them.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

Haven't seen too many Audrey films. More of a Katharine fan ma self.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Haven't seen too many Audrey films. More of a Katharine fan ma self.



My point exactly.
on golden pond is stretching it a bit. but that could be because it's a chic-flick.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> X3
> 
> I usually can get GREAT birds for around $30 and cages for $25 at goodwill.
> 
> .



I can't get birds at my goodwill.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

A short time ago most ma friends were from the older generation. Now I'm the older one in the group. Don't know how that happened. 
I was freakin out when I found out someone is remaking clash of the titans and one of ma younger friends said "what's that". Bastards


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> A short time ago most ma friends were from the older generation. Now I'm the older one in the group. Don't know how that happened.
> I was freakin out when I found out someone is remaking clash of the titans and one of ma younger friends said "what's that". Bastards




AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I wish people would leave good movies well enough alone!
-yes I'm talking to you Tim Burton! fucker uper of charlie and the chocolate factory! Talk about removing the entire message of the story! I can't believe he got rid of slugworth! The everlasting gobstopper being set on wonkas desk at the end of that film was one of the most poignant scenes in film history. Tim, stick to stop motion animation, please, and leave our classics alone! I can see it now- Tim Burtons _Blade Runner_. *grrurf*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I wish people would leave good movies well enough alone!
> -yes I'm talking to you Tim Burton! fucker uper of charlie and the chocolate factory! Talk about removing the entire message of the story! I can't believe he got rid of slugworth! The everlasting gobstopper being set on wonkas desk at the end of that film was one of the most poignant scenes in film history. Tim, stick to stop motion animation, please, and leave our classics alone! I can see it now- Tim Burtons _Blade Runner_. *grrurf*



is anyone here going to see the new clash of the titans...? im scared to because the first was done so well. every remake i see that turns out horrible scars me for life.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> is anyone here going to see the new clash of the titans...? im scared to because the first was done so well. every remake i see that turns out horrible scars me for life.



exactly. heres a good rule if it was good, Leave it alone! 
examples:
planet of the apes
the posidon adventure
omega man-staring charleton Heston (remade as I am Legend)


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> exactly. heres a good rule if it was good, Leave it alone!
> examples:
> planet of the apes
> the posidon adventure
> omega man-staring charleton Heston (remade as I am Legend)



aaawwwgggg stop, stop no more!!! my eyes are going to bleed! D: -tail between legs-


----------



## cpam (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> exactly. heres a good rule if it was good, Leave it alone!
> examples:
> planet of the apes
> the posidon adventure
> omega man-staring charleton Heston (remade as I am Legend)



Ironically, OMEGA MAN itself was a remake of the much earlier LAST MAN ON EARTH, starring Vincent Price.  Which, despite it's 1950's sensibilities, was closer to the source material by author Richard Matheson.  (It was also remade by an Italian studio in the mid-60's.)


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> is anyone here going to see the new clash of the titans...? im scared to because the first was done so well. every remake i see that turns out horrible scars me for life.



Though I'm terrified that they're going to fuck it up, I feel obligated to see it.
That was ma generations wizard of oz.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> exactly. heres a good rule if it was good, Leave it alone!
> examples:
> planet of the apes
> the posidon adventure
> omega man-staring charleton Heston (remade as I am Legend)


 
Don't forget about The Flight of the Phoenix, they ruined that film


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Haven't seen too many Audrey films. More of a Katharine fan ma self.


 
My favorite Hepburn film was The African Queen


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> My favorite Hepburn film was The African Queen


That and rooster cogburn for me. My father got me addicted to the western type films as a kid.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> That and rooster cogburn for me. My father got me addicted to the western type films as a kid.


 
I forgot about Rooster Cogburn. True Grit is one of my favorite John Wayne films. Second only to The Searchers.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

Alright scubwolf, I gotta ask. John Wayne or Clint Eastwood?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Alright scubwolf, I gotta ask. John Wayne or Clint Eastwood?


 
Damn. I gotta choose? That's a tough one. I think I have to go with Clint Eastwood. I love High Plains Drifter, Dirty Harry, Kelly's Heros, The Good The Bad The Ugly, Two Mules for Sister Sarah, Grand Torino, and a bunch more....


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

cpam said:


> Ironically, OMEGA MAN itself was a remake of the much earlier LAST MAN ON EARTH, starring Vincent Price.  Which, despite it's 1950's sensibilities, was closer to the source material by author Richard Matheson.  (It was also remade by an Italian studio in the mid-60's.)



Netflix! thanks!-
BTW your dating yourself, or your a film historian. or possibly just obsessed with the book. I think that might be a question.



twelvestring said:


> Alright scubwolf, I gotta ask. John Wayne or Clint Eastwood?



I ain't no scrubwolf, But I'm go for eastwood.

as far as gran torino goes, Eastwood got stiffed by the academy that year! that was probably the most relevant film of the decade.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I ain't no scrubwolf, But I'm go for eastwood.
> 
> as far as gran torino goes, Eastwood got stiffed by the academy that year! that was probably the most relevant film of the decade.


 
For some reason the Acadamy hates him. He got the last laugh though; Grant Torino grossed over $100 million.

The film was awesome. I like how his son played the wigger . Him singing at the end was hard to listen to; god he's gotten old. Which reminds me of Paint Your Wagon....I think that was the only other film he sang in. That was good one too.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Damn. I gotta choose? That's a tough one. I think I have to go with Clint Eastwood. I love High Plains Drifter, Dirty Harry, Kelly's Heros, The Good The Bad The Ugly, Two Mules for Sister Sarah, Grand Torino, and a bunch more....


Damn, forgot about Grand Torino. I forget about the modern ones. Guess Eastwood does bleed more into our own generation. Outlaw Josey Wales.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

The academy hates him because he is conservative, (which doesn't fair well in a land of liberals) and he does it better more consistently than everyone else.

basically, they're jealous.

my favorite film ever:
Brazil- the directors cut- Terry Gilliam, 1984. I can watch it again, and again!
2. Blade Runner

then my vast knowledge of film takes over, and it becomes a vast pool of great, good, fair, poor. then genre favs, then decade favs. All I do is watch and make film. netflix account is awesome, in 6 months Ive watched 150 films, have over 300 in my cue and rated over 800. all the while going to see just about every new release. One of the perks of working in show biz- all entertainment is a write off! 

next string of films, are all the hitchcock and 007 films I missed!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Damn, forgot about Grand Torino. I forget about the modern ones. Guess Eastwood does bleed more into our own generation. Outlaw Josey Wales.




Hells ya! in the last decade Eastwood directed Million dollar baby, flags of our fathers, letters from iwo jima, the changeling and G.T.(just to name a few) and he's got Invictus in theaters now. I think he'll probably die making a movie. He really is the voice of now, as far as films go. and when you line them all up, you realize that he uses film as social commentary. he really has the balls to attack issues that other people try and fail to do, but he does them well. Damn fine director( and actor.)


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> The academy hates him because he is conservative, (which doesn't fair well in a land of liberals) and he does it better more consistently than everyone else.
> 
> basically, they're jealous.
> 
> ...


What do ya do for a living, film critic or something?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

set designer.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> set designer.



HOLY F-ING SH**!!!
Really? if so thats cool.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

lollerskates. i stop posting for a day and a half and this happens! a bazillion posts!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lollerskates. i stop posting for a day and a half and this happens! a bazillion posts!


 
When I started this thread I though I was only going to get like 6 post all going :"Lol, this guy is old"  I can't believe its over 500 posts!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Damn. I gotta choose? That's a tough one. I think I have to go with Clint Eastwood. I love High Plains Drifter, Dirty Harry, Kelly's Heros, The Good The Bad The Ugly, Two Mules for Sister Sarah, Grand Torino, and a bunch more....



Unforgiven, Pale Rider, The Outlaw Josey Whales, Where Eagles Dare, Heartbreak Ridge.

Those are the ones I tend to prefer, as far as the western / military type. 

Don't get me wrong, "The Duke" had a few good ones as well, but far as I'm concerned they're like apples and oranges.  Two Different eras etc.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> HOLY F-ING SH**!!!
> Really? if so thats cool.



yes, I am that cool.



Kitsune_Morric said:


> lollerskates. i stop posting for a day and a half and this happens! a bazillion posts!



you should post more often.



ScrubWolf said:


> When I started this thread I though I was only going to get like 6 post all going :"Lol, this guy is old"  I can't believe its over 500 posts!



I told you it was a great thread. It will have a hard time dying too, because there are so few of us. I'm going to put on a new pair of depends, put in my dentures, and wheel myself to the cafeteria for the Salisbury steak! after that  a romping game of bingo at the center.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you should post more often.
> .



lol true, OR! we could all meet at a furcon and chat in person! haha!

but yeah, i'm just a movie whore, i don't have a single favorite, but i love music too, so i'm a fan of GOOD musicals, like moulin rouge, across the universe, the wall, shit like that

in terms of recent movies, i liked avatar and the fantastic mr. fox(i wonder why lol)


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yes, I am that cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gonna be raisin' cane, eh?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol true, OR! we could all meet at a furcon and chat in person! haha!
> 
> but yeah, i'm just a movie whore, i don't have a single favorite, but i love music too, so i'm a fan of GOOD musicals, like moulin rouge, across the universe, the wall, shit like that
> 
> in terms of recent movies, i liked avatar and the fantastic mr. fox(i wonder why lol)



one day, I'll go to a furcon...one day....

If you like musicals, you should check out anything by Busby Berkeley. He was the pioneer of the american music. he did more for the development of cinematography, set design, and choreography since the beginning of film making. you can read his bio, but you should watch gold diggers of 1933, G.D. of 1935, & 42nd street. these are some of his best works. he's the guy that created the overhead shot of girls dancing in formation! you should really watch this stuff. it is a huge part of cinematic history. And they're really good.

oh yeah,  Fant. Mr. Fox was brilliant.



wolfrunner7 said:


> gonna be raisin' cane, eh?



eh, sonny? I can't hear ya, don't got the hearin' aid in.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> one day, I'll go to a furcon...one day....
> 
> If you like musicals, you should check out anything by Busby Berkeley. He was the pioneer of the american music. he did more for the development of cinematography, set design, and choreography since the beginning of film making. you can read his bio, but you should watch gold diggers of 1933, G.D. of 1935, & 42nd street. these are some of his best works. he's the guy that created the overhead shot of girls dancing in formation! you should really watch this stuff. it is a huge part of cinematic history. And they're really good.
> 
> ...


 
I'll say it again: Paint Your Wagon was great. The only other musicals that I've seen are ones that Gene Kelly did.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

and you cant forget Fred and Ginger.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> one day, I'll go to a furcon...one day....
> .



yeah but one day soon i'll be headin' to afghanistan


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah but one day soon i'll be headin' to afghanistan




:cry:

sadface..


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah but one day soon i'll be headin' to afghanistan


 
How long's the deployment? 13 months?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah but one day soon i'll be headin' to afghanistan



AWOL.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> AWOL.


 
Speaking of which: No Time For Sergents was really good, it was Andy Griffith's first film if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> set designer.


Have ya worked on anything we might know of?


ScrubWolf said:


> When I started this thread I though I was only going to get like 6 post all going :"Lol, this guy is old"  I can't believe its over 500 posts!


Yes I was sad when it died out the first time.


Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah but one day soon i'll be headin' to afghanistan


Will this be your first time going?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Have ya worked on anything we might know of?



yes, it's possible. But I plead the fifth, for the sake of anonymity,:grin:


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> How long's the deployment? 13 months?



give or take, but i was hoping to hit a con before going away, the only one i MIGHT make to my knowledge is the furry weekend atlanta

any others comming up between march and june?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> give or take, but i was hoping to hit a con before going away, the only one i MIGHT make to my knowledge is the furry weekend atlanta
> 
> any others comming up between march and june?


 
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Template:Upcoming_events


----------



## Trinholdt (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 14.
Man, you guys are old. I'm sorry. <3


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yes, it's possible. But I plead the fifth, for the sake of anonymity,:grin:


You sure do make it hard to stalk a fella.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Template:Upcoming_events



lol other options would be:

furry connection north (MI)
morphicon (OH)

those i would maybe make too. once i find out official four day dates and stuff, i'll tell you guys and you WILL make plans to go to one! THAT'S AN ORDER SOLDIERFUR!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol other options would be:
> 
> furry connection north (MI)
> morphicon (OH)
> ...



This I might actually be interested in trying to make, at least if some of us were there at the same time. 
I was going to make a reference to an old post I made on this thread, but I forgot where it was, and it's too long to go hunting for it. I tried.

so in lieu of that I will just have a centrum silver, ad move on. 

I did a google search for furrycons a few weeks back, and remember somehow getting to a detailed list with dates, but I don't remember exactly how I did it.
I'm screwy booked until the end of march though, shooting in NY,FL,NV,and L.A. then to my buddy's wedding where I get to be best man...wee. I love weddings- what sucks though, is I have to take the red eye from FL to make it on time... so much for a day on the beach.

wow that was a random vomit. I guess what I'm saying is find the con, and I'll try to get there. I want to make a partial suit though...... 

and post!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 28, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> You sure do make it hard to stalk a fella.



yes but I like how you play the game.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol other options would be:
> 
> furry connection north (MI)
> morphicon (OH)
> ...


 
*goes to parade rest* Hooah Spec-4 Kitsune!


----------



## cpam (Jan 28, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Speaking of which: No Time For Sergents was really good, it was Andy Griffith's first film if I'm not mistaken.



One of my all-time favorite films.  But it was actually Griffith's second film; his first film appearance was in FACE IN THE CROWD by director Elia Kazan just a year earlier.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 28, 2010)

Remember this my young furs someday you will be as old as me


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *goes to parade rest* Hooah Spec-4 Kitsune!



GOOD! lol!

but yeah, one of those, and we should find out when we're all good to meet up, and learn a secret wave to identify eachother


----------



## lowkey (Jan 29, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> GOOD! lol!
> 
> but yeah, one of those, and we should find out when we're all good to meet up, and learn a secret wave to identify eachother



tops. we got to make it happen. I'm not one for pan-handling for desperate dreams, so let's make it real. Lets look at geography, and figure out travel based on what con/ cons we want to attend. I can fly just about anywhere given notice. but we need to really source out the event firs. research time for all who want to be involved. 
secret signs are always fun. that should be discussed in PM's.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 29, 2010)

ALRIGHT FURS! RALLY ON ME!

haha, well whoever wants to do this, lets talk about which ones we can make, and then whoever plans on going, i'll think of a call and 'wave' to signify us just for giggles


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 29, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ALRIGHT FURS! RALLY ON ME!
> 
> haha, well whoever wants to do this, lets talk about which ones we can make, and then whoever plans on going, i'll think of a call and 'wave' to signify us just for giggles


Aww, in all seriousness I ain't makin it off this rock till after june.
So I'm out of this one. Maybe I'll meet you all another time.
Damn military furries, git stationed out here for awhile.
Most furries out here are too young to drink.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ALRIGHT FURS! RALLY ON ME!
> 
> haha, well whoever wants to do this, lets talk about which ones we can make, and then whoever plans on going, i'll think of a call and 'wave' to signify us just for giggles


 
I vote for the MC Hammer shuffle instead of a wave!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

My dog keeps farting and it's really nasty help me =(


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 29, 2010)

Trinholdt said:


> I'm 14.
> Man, you guys are old. I'm sorry. <3



Why? Would you rather we were dead?


----------



## Jax (Jan 29, 2010)

The perception of time is relative. Been a fur almost all my life. Just a bit older than half a century. Not the oldest fur around at fifty eight...I am a suiter and a writer...Two cons on my circuit now, Furry Fiesta and Fur Fright. 
I can say one thing. Run into a lot who think they need to leave the fur behind because they are getting old (usually I hear this in their early twenties). That is like saying you need to stop dreaming, stop creating, stop living. Bah..If I knew then what I know now...shit..I forgot...


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Jax said:


> The perception of time is relative. Been a fur almost all my life. Just a bit older than half a century. Not the oldest fur around at fifty eight...I am a suiter and a writer...Two cons on my circuit now, Furry Fiesta and Fur Fright.
> I can say one thing. Run into a lot who think they need to leave the fur behind because they are getting old (usually I hear this in their early twenties). That is like saying you need to stop dreaming, stop creating, stop living. Bah..If I knew then what I know now...shit..I forgot...



Cheers, dude. If you know what you want, and get it, why bother with idiots who wish they knew, and can't. life's to short.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just to throw in my 2 cents/sense/scents hehe

Im turning 18 in a month and a half and ive loved the idea behind anthro animals since I was real young but I've only ever thought about it very recently (I literally joined FA like a week ago).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Cheers, dude. If you know what you want, and get it, why bother with idiots who wish they knew, and can't. life's to short.



I have to agree with this! Don't let age get in your way of finding friends whom like similar topics as you. If you like it, stick to it.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents/sense/scents hehe
> 
> Im turning 18 in a month and a half and ive loved the idea behind anthro animals since I was real young but I've only ever thought about it very recently (I literally joined FA like a week ago).



Dig in your pockets a bit more, and find a few more cents. I want to know why you joined, and what makes you tick. what are the sacrifices and challenges you have4 had to face in this struggle of a world. how have you had to cope with staying a float, while your friends collapsed and failed. how have you survived when people around you have given up on you, and how have you, given up on them? 
 I think you got the wrong thread- try the young furries thread, this is for people who are far too old for this shit.
(with all due respect to all of us)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents/sense/scents hehe
> 
> Im turning 18 in a month and a half and ive loved the idea behind anthro animals since I was real young but I've only ever thought about it very recently (I literally joined FA like a week ago).





lowkey said:


> Dig in your pockets a bit more, and find a few more cents. I want to know why you joined, and what makes you tick. what are the sacrifices and challenges you have4 had to face in this struggle of a world. how have you had to cope with staying a float, while your friends collapsed and failed. how have you survived when people around you have given up on you, and how have you, given up on them?
> I think you got the wrong thread- try the young furries thread, this is for people who are far too old for this shit.
> (with all due respect to all of us)



Well, let me start off by saying I've had it better than others but I have a crazy obsession with having as good as possible and one day (hell it was last monday if you really wanna know) I thought to myself "Wow, no matter how hard I try, life isn't going to ever be as good as the fantasies inside my head". I literally thought suicide would cure it all but that passed by the next day. It still bugs me that we know what we want although it might not even be possible to achieve. Hell, you might have the bank account of Bill Gates, the most beautiful wife in the world, wonderful children, and anything/everything that could make you happy BUT there are still ways to improve it that can't be bought or invested into. Now like I said before, I think I have it better than most cause my friends are still there, I'm not constantly teased for who I am, and I've never really given up on anyone but the previously mentioned struggle still bothers me to no end.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't mind me Kid, I'm a cynical jackass. you'll understand in a few years. And although, I generally want to kick people in the throat, there is that rare occasion when I think someone might possibly be sincere.
I'm usually wrong. Keep on truckin'.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, let me start off by saying I've had it better than others but I have a crazy obsession with having as good as possible and one day (hell it was last monday if you really wanna know) I thought to myself "Wow, no matter how hard I try, life isn't going to ever be as good as the fantasies inside my head". I literally thought suicide would cure it all but that passed by the next day. It still bugs me that we know what we want although it might not even be possible to achieve. Hell, you might have the bank account of Bill Gates, the most beautiful wife in the world, wonderful children, and anything/everything that could make you happy BUT there are still ways to improve it that can't be bought or invested into. Now like I said before, I think I have it better than most cause my friends are still there, I'm not constantly teased for who I am, and I've never really given up on anyone but the previously mentioned struggle still bothers me to no end.


 
I think everybody, at some point in thier lives, has that exact thought, "life isn't going to ever be as good as the fantasies inside my head."; at least I know I have. You have to push that thought out of your head. If you think positively, and have a goal of constant improvement, you'll more than likely be a happier person. Thinking negatively all the time does you no good, and will only push you into being unhappy or depressed.

And, since you brought it up, suicide is _never_ the answer; no good comes from it. If you ever need to talk to someone add me to your MSN if you have it; I'm on sometimes in the morning and in the later evening. Or, send me a PM here or over on FA, I'm on most mornings and almost every evening.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I think everybody, at some point in thier lives, has that exact thought, "life isn't going to ever be as good as the fantasies inside my head."; at least I know I have. You have to push that thought out of your head. If you think positively, and have a goal of constant improvement, you'll more than likely be a happier person. Thinking negatively all the time does you no good, and will only push you into being unhappy or depressed.
> 
> And, since you brought it up, suicide is _never_ the answer; no good comes from it. If you ever need to talk to someone add me to your MSN if you have it; I'm on sometimes in the morning and in the later evening. Or, send me a PM here or over on FA, I'm on most mornings and almost every evening.



Scrubwolfe to the rescue! ( thank god he showed up!) Growing up is tough, but we all have to do it. it doesn't mean you have to dramatically change, you just have to become responsible for all of your actions. Life really is awesome if you let it be, but it's also fun to dive down deep, but just deep enough so you can come back up for air again. and then fly.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Scrubwolfe to the rescue! ( thank god he showed up!) Growing up is tough, but we all have to do it. it doesn't mean you have to dramatically change, you just have to become responsible for all of your actions. Life really is awesome if you let it be, but it's also fun to dive down deep, but just deep enough so you can come back up for air again. and then fly.



Oh haha good words of advice gents but I'm already positive again. That whole uh "depression" only lasted a few days but now I got another thing nagging me but what the heck.. Ive also been thinking about my future and I must say I'm confused on which path to follow....God, trying to type a thought into here just got me "emotionally confused"


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

hmm... I've been in the furry area for almost 6 months now. Short yes, but I must admit I enjoy it.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh haha good words of advice gents but I'm already positive again. That whole uh "depression" only lasted a few days but now I got another thing nagging me but what the heck.. Ive also been thinking about my future and I must say I'm confused on which path to follow....God, trying to type a thought into here just got me "emotionally confused"


Unfortunately, that nagging feeling never goes away. Doesn't matter which path you choose. You'll always be wondering about the other. I'm 30 and I still can't make up ma mind on certain paths to follow.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh haha good words of advice gents but I'm already positive again. That whole uh "depression" only lasted a few days but now I got another thing nagging me but what the heck.. Ive also been thinking about my future and I must say I'm confused on which path to follow....God, trying to type a thought into here just got me "emotionally confused"



good for you i am still battling deprssion... for about a month, not to long back, i would wake up every morning with a loaded 1911 and think of some reason not to do it. lol it was always something dumb, but it kept me in there. im glad i didnt because i would have been just another tally in military suicide.

oh! and i wouldnt have gotten on FAF and meet you fuckers. lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> good for you i am still battling deprssion... for about a month, not to long back, i would wake up every morning with a loaded 1911 and think of some reason not to do it. lol it was always something dumb, but it kept me in there. im glad i didnt because i would have been just another tally in military suicide.
> 
> oh! and i wouldnt have gotten on FAF and meet you fuckers. lol



Wow I'm retarded, I just realized what FAF stood for...but yeah, Suicide is a dumb option. It may get you to whatever afterlife you believe in but it's almost selfish in a sense that your family and friends aren't supposed to mourn you when you're so young in your life with so many possible routes to happyness. And I would feel devastated if I knew that someone I knew (even if I barely knew him/her over the internet) killed themselves when it's completely avoidable. Remember, quote of the week


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

gah time needs to slow the hell down in a year and a half i'll be 20 wtf time chill out!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow I'm retarded, I just realized what FAF stood for...but yeah, Suicide is a dumb option. It may get you to whatever afterlife you believe in but it's almost selfish in a sense that your family and friends aren't supposed to mourn you when you're so young in your life with so many possible routes to happyness. And I would feel devastated if I knew that someone I knew (even if I barely knew him/her over the internet) killed themselves when it's completely avoidable. Remember, quote of the week



i agree!!! with all my heart!!! 

i now keep my gun at a friends house, by the way  lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> gah time needs to slow the hell down in a year and a half i'll be 20 wtf time chill out!



aaahhhh. i remember my first beer... wait 20, nevermind


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> aaahhhh. i remember my first beer... wait 20, nevermind


Ive already had booze I can't stand the taste of beer other drinks are good though but I got over my drinking days.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh haha good words of advice gents but I'm already positive again. That whole uh "depression" only lasted a few days but now I got another thing nagging me but what the heck.. Ive also been thinking about my future and I must say I'm confused on which path to follow....God, trying to type a thought into here just got me "emotionally confused"


whichever path you choose make sure you really want it, because you don't get a second shot( unless it's what you're having for breakfast- that you can do over



twelvestring said:


> Unfortunately, *that nagging feeling never goes away*. Doesn't matter which path you choose. You'll always be wondering about the other. I'm 30 and I still can't make up ma mind on certain paths to follow.



neither does the emotional confusion.



LonelyKitsune said:


> good for you i am still battling deprssion... for about a month, not to long back, i would wake up every morning with a loaded 1911 and think of some reason not to do it. lol it was always something dumb, but it kept me in there. im glad i didnt because i would have been just another tally in military suicide.
> 
> oh! and i wouldnt have gotten on FAF and meet you fuckers. lol



I like your gun choice, but I like your life choice better. It's amazing when your deep in it how the tinest things keep you holding on. silly stuff, like, _who'll fill the hummingbird feeder if I don't?_ I find the best thing for depression, is calling someone- yes literally rip your face off the pillow, drag your ass out of bed, crawll across the pile of clothes to you telephone, and call someone. make sure they actually like you too, don't call some trick you picked up two weeks ago- think quality person here. most likely they'll pick you up, and drag you to some watering hole, and pet you back to reality. Just doing something gets one out of depression. depression begets depression. if you're doing stuff, even if you're crying while doing (lol) it is better than laying in bed feeling sorry for yourself. miniature golf at 11 am is always a strange way to go too. or the bowling alley. unless you're really bad at bowling. or just hop onto FAF and hang out with all the furck heads! -i didn't just type furck did i....*facepaw*


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> good for you i am still battling deprssion... for about a month, not to long back, i would wake up every morning with a loaded 1911 and think of some reason not to do it. lol it was always something dumb, but it kept me in there. im glad i didnt because i would have been just another tally in military suicide.
> 
> oh! and i wouldnt have gotten on FAF and meet you fuckers. lol


I always liked my depressions. Never got suicidal about it. Lost too many family members that way. I always thought of it as a time for inner reflection. Very dark, sad emotions but they are your emotions and a part of you.
Guess what I'm trying to say is BAD LonelyKitsune. No suicide.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Ive already had booze I can't stand the taste of beer other drinks are good though but I got over my drinking days.


Come to hawaii, I'll help you find them again.
And nothing taste better than beer when you come out of the ocean after a hard swim.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow I'm retarded, I just realized what FAF stood for...but yeah, Suicide is a dumb option. It may get you to whatever afterlife you believe in but it's almost selfish in a sense that your family and friends aren't supposed to mourn you when you're so young in your life with so many possible routes to happyness. And I would feel devastated if I knew that someone I knew (even if I barely knew him/her over the internet) killed themselves when it's completely avoidable. Remember, quote of the week



we're all retarded here. that's why were here. durrp de durr! 
FAF: Fear All Furries!!!

yeah I could never do the suicide thing. its too much of a cop out. I also had a friend do it in high-school with a pistol to the head. it was a closed casket funeral. her mom was fucked. I also cut someone down. they slit their wrist too that was weird. I don't talk to her anymore. suicide is lame. if someone attempts it and fails, I categorize them as "life incompetent" and delete them from my life.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> we're all retarded here. that's why were here. durrp de durr!
> FAF: Fear All Furries!!!
> 
> yeah I could never do the suicide thing. its too much of a cop out. I also had a friend do it in high-school with a pistol to the head. it was a closed casket funeral. her mom was fucked. I also cut someone down. they slit their wrist too that was weird. I don't talk to her anymore. suicide is lame. if someone attempts it and fails, I categorize them as "life incompetent" and delete them from my life.



Hehe I was thinking FAF ment fur affinity forums but i guess acronyms can have multiple meanings . I've only known one person who's committed suicide and that was my cousin (RIP) and Ive known a friend of a friend whom tried to commit suicide only to be caught inches from life after he tried to OD on prescription drugs and suffocate himself in his garage with his car. It's a very scary topic to think of because anyone and everyone can be pushed to such extremes but it's almost never justifiable.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Come to hawaii, I'll help you find them again.
> And nothing taste better than beer when you come out of the ocean after a hard swim.


as I said I have the taste of beer but by god scotch vodka whisky brandy and kalua love them but I left the booze. destroying myself wont bring her back from the dead.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> destroying myself wont bring her back from the dead.


Is this a metaphor or did I miss something?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> we're all retarded here. that's why were here. durrp de durr!
> FAF: Fear All Furries!!!



>( Newfag.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Aurali said:


> >( Newfag.



why don't you go outside and play _hide and go fuck yourself_.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> why don't you go outside and play _hide and go fuck yourself_.



I would if I could 

Nah, just kidding tho, had to fill out my stereotypical fox role for today.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> gah time needs to slow the hell down in a year and a half i'll be 20 wtf time chill out!


Wait a minute, I just caught this.
You may now bite whichever side of ma 30 year old ass you prefer.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Wait a minute, I just caught this.
> You may now bite whichever side of ma 30 year old ass you prefer.


what you just got that im 18? :/


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> why don't you go outside and play _hide and go fuck yourself_.


I want to play as long as Aurali plays with me ;D


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> what you just got that im 18? :/


No, just that time is moving too fast for ya at 18. 
Wait till ya start finding white streaks in your hair.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> No, just that time is moving too fast for ya at 18.
> Wait till ya start finding white streaks in your hair.



back on topic! 

Yeah, once you hit thirty the years seem like months, and the days like minutes.  It drives me  mad. or maybe I'm just old.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> back on topic!
> 
> Yeah, once you hit thirty the years seem like months, and the days like minutes.  It drives me  mad. or maybe I'm just old.


shhhh Don't use the "O" word, but I agree, right before I turned 30 I was freaking out about it. Tried making the most of every day to prolong 29 as much as I could, but there was just no slowing it. Zipped on bye.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> back on topic!
> 
> Yeah, once you hit thirty the years seem like months, and the days like minutes.  It drives me  mad. or maybe I'm just old.



im only 22 but i know how you feel. 13 months in iraq felt like 4 months, days went by so fast i never knew what day it was. i got back and felt like i was 36, i have back problems, and im seeing a thearapist. idk how to spell that shit!!!
i have bad hearing and have trouble remembering things. 

fucking, fuck, mother fucker... im only 22 for fuck sake!!!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> shhhh Don't use the "O" word, but I agree, right before I turned 30 I was freaking out about it. Tried making the most of every day to prolong 29 as much as I could, but there was just no slowing it. Zipped on bye.


The O word is cool in this thread. We should change it to the _old furries thread_. just to make it more obvious. i don't really remember birthdays to much. I usually work through them, and then remember a day or two later- oh yea it was my birthday. put another notch in the post, and another shovelful out of the grave. Wee. I can't wait to die, but I'm not going to help it along at all.



LonelyKitsune said:


> im only 22 but i know how you feel. 13 months in iraq felt like 4 months, days went by so fast i never knew what day it was. i got back and felt like i was 36, i have back problems, and im seeing a thearapist. idk how to spell that shit!!!
> i have bad hearing and have trouble remembering things.
> 
> fucking, fuck, mother fucker... im only 22 for fuck sake!!!



Dude you're a badass. 13 months in iraq. thats some fierce shit. I have mad respect for you. Thanks. 
I understand war has a tendency to force you to grow up pretty quick. I won't even pretend to know what you went or what you are going through. But I will say you're a bad ass m'fucker for doing it. 

you have earned your spot in the old fuckers house.
cheers! this rounds on me!


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im only 22 but i know how you feel. 13 months in iraq felt like 4 months, days went by so fast i never knew what day it was. i got back and felt like i was 36, i have back problems, and im seeing a thearapist. idk how to spell that shit!!!
> i have bad hearing and have trouble remembering things.
> 
> fucking, fuck, mother fucker... im only 22 for fuck sake!!!


Yup, I don't have a single military friend that isn't crippled up in some way.
Bad knees and/or back. By the way swimming works miracles for bad backs.


Just another old fart moment for me: I flipped the television to comedy central the other day and saw Janeane Garofalo doing stand up. She was talking about how much granny panties have improved her life and how her tits are saggin to her knees.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 30, 2010)

You're a child while your mum is your world and knows everything there is to know.

You're teenage when a puddle becomes a problem not an opportunity.

You're a young adult when you've got the strength but lack the wisdom.

You're an adult when policemen and soldiers look like boys and the punk scene of your rebellionhood is full of 30 somethings.

You're middle aged when young adults mock your generations' music and some tard calls you a pedo/cougar because you dared talk to them in a pub.

I've been 21 for a decade now so you could call me old but a recent fling with a cougar confirmed that I'm only a kid and don't know what lies ahead, so I'll leave the rest to an older, wiser person:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/587136.Mary_Schmich


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll be twenty one this year. |C


----------



## Aurali (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> why don't you go outside and play _hide and go fuck yourself_.


Yeah.. take me seriously.. you're not helping your case buddy :/



EinTheCorgi said:


> I want to play as long as Aurali plays with me ;D



How do we play?!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Zoviet France anyone?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im only 22 but i know how you feel. 13 months in iraq felt like 4 months, days went by so fast i never knew what day it was. i got back and felt like i was 36, i have back problems, and im seeing a thearapist. idk how to spell that shit!!!
> i have bad hearing and have trouble remembering things.
> 
> fucking, fuck, mother fucker... im only 22 for fuck sake!!!


 
When I finally meet you in person your first two rounds of drinks are on me!



Crafty Caracal said:


> You're a child while your mum is your world and knows everything there is to know.
> 
> You're teenage when a puddle becomes a problem not an opportunity.
> 
> ...


 
This should be on a poster or something; it's 100% true. The link you provided is indeed a good read. (rhyming unintentional )


----------



## Morroke (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol, old people and their shenanigans.


----------



## Steelsoldier (Jan 31, 2010)

I am 18 now, =P.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 31, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Yeah, once you hit thirty the years seem like months, and the days like minutes.  It drives me  mad. or maybe I'm just old.



Once you hit _thirty?! _Bwah-ha-ha!!!


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 31, 2010)

lowkey said:


> JoeStrike said:
> 
> 
> > So how does it feel to have turned yet another decade into history, old man?
> ...


----------



## Jax (Jan 31, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> lowkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cool... and scary, all at the same time.:shock:
> ...


----------



## lowkey (Jan 31, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Yeah.. take me seriously.. you're not helping your case buddy :/
> 
> win.
> 
> ...



take your pants off.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 31, 2010)

28 isn't much better.. then again, never have I had much a concept of time.  If not for a clock or the fact that the sun sets and moon rises.. I wouldn't know one day from the next.  Timeless?  I think not .. but perhaps perception of it be skewed.

Speaking of which... had I not been so tired, I would have gotten to see the ... wolf moon rise last night .. 

yeah, I know.. typical.. screw you!


----------



## Aurali (Jan 31, 2010)

lowkey said:


> take your pants off.



I wasn't asking you! >(


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I wasn't asking you! >(




! 

*points to button n' zipper* hmm?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> !
> 
> *points to button n' zipper* hmm?



i like were this is going... giggidy lol


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i like were this is going... giggidy lol



 .. well, long as you don't initiate by using the standard "drop and give me 20" line, I think the direction will continue pleasantly.

Then again, not like anyone defines what that "20" is ..


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> .. well, long as you don't initiate by using the standard "drop and give me 20" line, I think the direction will continue pleasantly.
> 
> Then again, not like anyone defines what that "20" is ..



lol

well, going to hop off the forum and hop on some XBL... anyone care to join?

i will be on R6V2, or MW2


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol
> 
> well, going to hop off the forum and hop on some XBL... anyone care to join?
> 
> i will be on R6V2, or MW2



sht, I want an xbox so bad but I got a ps3 and I gotta say it's not what everyone hypes it up to be. By my experience I would have to say they have a 25% chance of breaking within 1 year of purchase/refurbishing and a 75% chance of breaking within 2 years of purchase/refurbishing. The kicker is, if it breaks, you either get lucky by correctly fixing it (hard to do) or you shell out $150 EVERY TIME IT BREAKS...Ive got $1500 invested in my ps3 and a third of it's from repairing it


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> sht, I want an xbox so bad but I got a ps3 and I gotta say it's not what everyone hypes it up to be. By my experience I would have to say they have a 25% chance of breaking within 1 year of purchase/refurbishing and a 75% chance of breaking within 2 years of purchase/refurbishing. The kicker is, if it breaks, you either get lucky by correctly fixing it (hard to do) or you shell out $150 EVERY TIME IT BREAKS...Ive got $1500 invested in my ps3 and a third of it's from repairing it



I think you have that backwards, the X-Box is the system with the 100% failure rate.  Maybe you should take better care of your systems if your PS3 is actually breaking.

Also X-Box charges just as much to repair the systems if your extended warranty is expired.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think you have that backwards, the X-Box is the system with the 100% failure rate.  Maybe you should take better care of your systems if your PS3 is actually breaking.
> 
> Also X-Box charges just as much to repair the systems if your extended warranty is expired.



Uh, ive had my ps3 in the same spot for like 2 years, never moved it. It's not dusty in my basement, I have an external fan constantly cooling it when it's on, and it still breaks. 360s do have a higher failure rate but if a 360 breaks, 90% of the time it gets the 3 rings which is covered by microsoft. In the long run the 360 is cheaper because microsoft actually fixes their trash cause it's their fault that it broke.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol
> 
> well, going to hop off the forum and hop on some XBL... anyone care to join?
> 
> i will be on R6V2, or MW2



Accept request, silly.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

where is everyone!?

YAY!!! first post on the thread for today!


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> where is everyone!?
> 
> YAY!!! first post on the thread for today!


*yawns* Just woke up. Was out late with a friend that got out of the hospital recently.
Apparently, I owed him a couple rounds for taking pics of his seizure induced unconscious self snuggled up to ma ass. And showing the pics to the nurses probably didn't help.
Hey, where is everyone!?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 1, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> *yawns* Just woke up. Was out late with a friend that got out of the hospital recently.
> Apparently, I owed him a couple rounds for taking pics of his seizure induced unconscious self snuggled up to ma ass. And showing the pics to the nurses probably didn't help.
> Hey, where is everyone!?


 
Nice. You've got some good blackmail material


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 1, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice. You've got some good blackmail material


Could of been, but we already sent it to everyone he knew. We figured he'd get freaked out if we acted too concerned for him, so we opted for the immature route. Never too old to take pics of your ass and unconscious friends.:-D


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> where is everyone!?
> 
> YAY!!! first post on the thread for today!



Sorry, I was busy being old.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> where is everyone!?
> 
> YAY!!! first post on the thread for today!



It's usually not wise to treat a topic like a chat :/


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> It's usually not wise to treat a topic like a chat :/



Maybe we need a topic just for chatting.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Maybe we need a topic just for chatting.



age has it's limitations. I'm simply happy I'm able to type, and relatively  stay on topic for more than a few posts- without forgetting what I was thinking.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

lowkey said:


> age has it's limitations. I'm simply happy I'm able to type, and relatively  stay on topic for more than a few posts- without forgetting what I was thinking.



I just made a free-for-all thread and the mod locked it saying that it seemed like a good idea but it's already been tried and has just been a all around bad experience..


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I just made a free-for-all thread and the mod locked it saying that it seemed like a good idea but it's already been tried and has just been a all around bad experience..



That's lame


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> That's lame



yup, now me and some others are just gonna fly around to other threads and derail them (not intentionally, it will just come naturally)


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> yup, now me and some others are just gonna fly around to other threads and derail them (not intentionally, it will just come naturally)



I am not sure how we can be expected to do otherwise.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> yup, now me and some others are just gonna fly around to other threads and derail them (not intentionally, it will just come naturally)


Are you sure you want to say what your plan is? Even though it's unintentional, you can still get in trouble for it...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 1, 2010)

FA is too hard to keep up with, it saddens me because i like meeting new furries, and hope to meet some of you guys in real life one day, and also the threads fall horribly off topic or become just people arguing or trying to fuck eachother on the thread, which is funny once in a while, but not all the time.

i love talking with you guys, but i wonder sometimes if i can keep up, i like to get out on weekends, lol, and at the rate of post here, if i do that, there will be 10 pages per thread to sift through


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Are you sure you want to say what your plan is? Even though it's unintentional, you can still get in trouble for it...



well think about it. Just about every thread we've been in together has been locked....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> well think about it. Just about every thread we've been in together has been locked....


Yeah... I just hope I don't get banned because of it. *is seriously scared*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah... I just hope I don't get banned because of it. *is seriously scared*



It's more my fault than anyone elses. I would most certainly take the blame if something were to happen.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> well think about it. Just about every thread we've been in together has been locked....



yeah, it gets depressing when i find one i like and have a conversation in it, it falls apart because of derailment beyond belief or wannabe yiffers who can't keep it in PM's

its funny for a few secs, then you ppl can take your sexual frustration out on your hand or PM's


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah, it gets depressing when i find one i like and have a conversation in it, it falls apart because of derailment beyond belief or wannabe yiffers who can't keep it in PM's
> 
> its funny for a few secs, then you ppl can take your sexual frustration out on your hand or PM's




I'll keep that in mind. I never ment to bother anyone


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I never ment to bother anyone



well jokes and a few discussions back and forth are funny, but when the following 5 pages are that, or the thread gets locked, it makes me sad, or unwilling to post


----------



## lowkey (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> It's usually not wise to treat a topic like a chat :/





Kitsune_Morric said:


> FA is too hard to keep up with, it saddens me because i like meeting new furries, and hope to meet some of you guys in real life one day, and also the threads fall horribly off topic or become just people arguing or trying to fuck eachother on the thread, which is funny once in a while, but not all the time.
> 
> i love talking with you guys, but i wonder sometimes if i can keep up, i like to get out on weekends, lol, and at the rate of post here, if i do that, there will be 10 pages per thread to sift through



This thread kind of works, because we're the older cats, so that life experience thing keeps us focussed on the intent of a discussion. I like going out to do stuff too. but you do have to keep up with this site, or else you get lost in the shuffle. one day there will be a con where we will all meet... one day....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well jokes and a few discussions back and forth are funny, but when the following 5 pages are that, or the thread gets locked, it makes me sad, or unwilling to post



Flirtatious attitudes lead to spam posts... and lots of it


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well jokes and a few discussions back and forth are funny, but when the following 5 pages are that, or the thread gets locked, it makes me sad, or unwilling to post


 
I hear ya. Most of the threads on here devolve into pissing contests pretty quickly. It's a same people can't be more civil.



lowkey said:


> This thread kind of works, because we're the older cats, so that life experience thing keeps us focussed on the intent of a discussion. I like going out to do stuff too. but you do have to keep up with this site, or else you get lost in the shuffle. one day there will be a con where we will all meet... one day....


 
I'm really suprised that his thead hasn't been locked for derailment, but then again there hasn't been any fights in here...

When we all finally meet at that con, look out, party time!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

can't wait to get outta the house and attend a con. See the people for what they really are and just have a good time.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> can't wait to get outta the house and attend a con. See the people for what they really are and just have a good time.


 
Are you taking a survey with that thing under your quote?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Are you taking a survey with that thing under your quote?


He isn't actively asking people, which is why there are more straight then gay people on it. There are a lot more gay people here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He isn't actively asking people, which is why there are more straight then gay people on it. There are a lot more gay people here.



Well last I checked, gays and bi's could get offended by plain out asking for their sexuality. That's just not my style and it's very blunt...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well last I checked, gays and bi's could get offended by plain out asking for their sexuality. That's just not my style and it's very blunt...


 
I'll take that as a yes, if not then delete my inbound PM


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah, it gets depressing when i find one i like and have a conversation in it, it falls apart because of derailment beyond belief or wannabe yiffers who can't keep it in PM's
> 
> its funny for a few secs, then you ppl can take your sexual frustration out on your hand or PM's



i do that sometimes... Q_Q  my bad man.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> can't wait to get outta the house and attend a con. See the people for what they really are and just have a good time.



yes, yes, yes!!! i really want to do that to.

hope to see you at one, if i go to enough of them.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yes, yes, yes!!! i really want to do that to.
> 
> hope to see you at one, if i go to enough of them.


I hope so too... Problem is, The closest con I'll be able to go to will be in 2014 or 2015... I'm still a friggen freshmen in HS...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

We should all throw a furry friend fest (wow, gay much?) once we're able to move on with our lives


/sarcasm?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We should all throw a furry friend fest (wow, gay much?) once we're able to move on with our lives
> 
> 
> /sarcasm?



lol... no, there is nothing gay about people getting together to hang out, but then again the name did sound gay... >_>


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I hope so too... Problem is, The closest con I'll be able to go to will be in 2014 or 2015... I'm still a friggen freshmen in HS...



wow that sux, well... see you in a few years... ouch


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol... no, there is nothing gay about people getting together to hang out, but then again the name did sound gay... >_>




haha I never said it would be a bad idea but I was just saying the name was gay lol.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow that sux, well... see you in a few years... ouch


 
You need to be more active over on FA! And, tell Kitsune_Morric that he needs to set up his FA. I've met more people over there than on here.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm putting this thread back on the rails 

What's your favorite movie from 1970-1980?

I love me some Dirty Harry!


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 2, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm putting this thread back on the rails
> 
> What's your favorite movie from 1970-1980?
> 
> I love me some Dirty Harry!


Too many come to mind. The Godfather, maybe.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Too many come to mind. The Godfather, maybe.


 
That's a pretty good choice though


----------



## lowkey (Feb 2, 2010)

Star wars... really dude- it was the most bad ass movie of that decade.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 2, 2010)

The Exorcist, oh damn I love me the exorcist. Back when horror was horror and not teen drama.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> The Exorcist, oh damn I love me the exorcist. Back when horror was horror and not teen drama.


 
Back before vampires had feelings and steely abs of the undead?


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 2, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Star wars... really dude- it was the most bad ass movie of that decade.


Definitely the most well known right there.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Back before vampires had feelings and steely abs of the undead?


ya. WTF happened to vampires? 

the amityville horror, since were on that genre. I mean really, who doesn't want a portal to hell in their basement? Right! creeeeepy!

A clockwork orange-  Dildo rape scene, need I say more?
China Town
Comedy- Blazing saddles, followed closely by Young Frankenstein, and in there somehow, is the original Willy Wonka and the chocolate Factory- I think it is the scene in the boat that gets me the most.....Or Wilders entrance

Of course barely making the list in 1980- The Stuntman. a must see. especially if you're ever paranoid- I think they got that idea from Day for night- not as good, but in the time period. 

Christ, I forgot one of my favorite disaster movies ever- The Poseidon Adventure! yes they really did turn that ballroom upside down- way before digital FX! and much more believable if you haven't seen it =do(and not the fed up remake-lame!) I really do wish they would stop remaking good movies.....

next.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 3, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Christ, I forgot one of my favorite disaster movies ever- The Poseidon Adventure! yes they really did turn that ballroom upside down- way before digital FX! and much more believable if you haven't seen it =do(and not the fed up remake-lame!) I really do wish they would stop remaking good movies.....


Yeah they butchered that one. Seems like this year is the year of remakes.
We got Alice in wonderland, Clash of the titans, The wolfman and I recently
saw a preview for The karate kid. Hollywood's runnin low on ideas I guess.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 3, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Yeah they butchered that one. Seems like this year is the year of remakes.
> We got *Alice in wonderland*, Clash of the titans, The wolfman and I recently
> saw a preview for The karate kid. Hollywood's runnin low on ideas I guess.



Chances are if Tim Burton gets his grubby little paws on it, He's going to butcher it, chew it up until it's unrecognizable, then spit out some pathetic watered down version of a story with too much make-up,silly costumes, and a color palate like a vomited lifesaver rainbow.

Crap, i have to get to the airport- see you guys on east coast time! NYC baby!

apocalypse now- (don't even think about it, Burton!)


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm putting this thread back on the rails
> 
> What's your favorite movie from 1970-1980?
> 
> I love me some Dirty Harry!



Alien. Damn you, hadn't thought of that film in years and you just made me order the dvd.



lowkey said:


> apocalypse now- (don't even think about it, Burton!)



If i had any faith in humanity there'd be riots, Burton would be strung up on the hollywood sign by a pitch fork waving mob for even suggesting this.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Silverstreak was pretty awesome too. I love some Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 3, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Chances are if Tim Burton gets his grubby little paws on it, He's going to butcher it, chew it up until it's unrecognizable, then spit out some pathetic watered down version of a story with too much make-up,silly costumes, and a color palate like a vomited lifesaver rainbow.
> 
> Crap, i have to get to the airport- see you guys on east coast time! NYC baby!


That be a pretty good Burton analogy there.
And damn yous, traveling and such. I got such bad rock fever, I'm gonna freak out here soon. Takes maybe 3 hours to circle this island.

Oh and Monty Python and the holy grail.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> That be a pretty good Burton analogy there.
> And damn yous, traveling and such. I got such bad rock fever, I'm gonna freak out here soon. Takes maybe 3 hours to circle this island.
> 
> Oh and Monty Python and the holy grail.


 
There was much rejoicing!

The Life of Brian. I would have said History of the World Part 1 but that was in '81


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> There was much rejoicing!
> 
> The Life of Brian. I would have said History of the World Part 1 but that was in '81


Whenever ma father had me do something degrading as a child he'd look at me and say "It's good to be the king"


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Whenever ma father had me do something degrading as a child he'd look at me and say "It's good to be the king"


 
That's awesome


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2010)

star wars and the warriors


but yeah, what US furcons on the eastern side(like  mississippi river and over) can y'alls make?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> star wars and the warriors
> 
> 
> but yeah, what US furcons on the eastern side(like mississippi river and over) can y'alls make?


 
If I can get the time off from work I might be able to make it FWA. I'll be at Megaplex but that's in July.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> If I can get the time off from work I might be able to make it FWA. I'll be at Megaplex but that's in July.



deffinitely need to find out when leave time is, or a 4-day weekend so i can try to hit that


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm friggin uber pissed now . I heard of anthrocon like a million times but ive never actually thought about it. I went to google it and found out I live less than an hour away from where it's being held but I'm too damn lazy to get my drivers license so I can't drive there on my own and I sure as hell can't get a ride from my parents. Plus I don't have a job so I can't really go at all....


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm friggin uber pissed now . I heard of anthrocon like a million times but ive never actually thought about it. I went to google it and found out I live less than an hour away from where it's being held but I'm too damn lazy to get my drivers license so I can't drive there on my own and I sure as hell can't get a ride from my parents. Plus I don't have a job so I can't really go at all....



At least you live in a country where there are a lot of cons, Down here we have almost none. Like once a year or something per state.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm friggin uber pissed now . I heard of anthrocon like a million times but ive never actually thought about it. I went to google it and found out I live less than an hour away from where it's being held but I'm too damn lazy to get my drivers license so I can't drive there on my own and I sure as hell can't get a ride from my parents. Plus I don't have a job so I can't really go at all....


Well, you're luckier than me... I live at least 12 hours away... I decided to start a savings box, so that by the time I graduate, I'll hopefully have enough money to go...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> At least you live in a country where there are a lot of cons, Down here we have almost none. Like once a year or something per state.




True, at least you're in the land down under mate =) I still want to visit there some time. Maybe even browse for a significant other  Hear some of those sheilas (spelling?) could be quite a hand full.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Well, you're luckier than me... I live at least 12 hours away... I decided to start a savings box, so that by the time I graduate, I'll hopefully have enough money to go...



Well that's the other part that makes me mad, it's held roughly 3 weeks AFTER I graduate...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> True, at least you're in the land down under mate =) I still want to visit there some time. Maybe even browse for a significant other  Hear some of those sheilas (spelling?) could be quite a hand full.



Much more trouble than their worth I reckon, At least the ones I know are. Then again maybe I just live in a bad area for women, I live in a area with mostly older couples and Italians, So they'll give you a real ear full for doing anything.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, that sucks


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well that's the other part that makes me mad, it's held roughly 3 weeks AFTER I graduate...


That really sucks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriman said:


> That really sucks.




I know right? But by then I'll be in college IN pittsburgh so I could just drive up, hopefully have all morning classes that day (yeah right) then scamper on over to anthrocon. I guess it could work out although I gotta wait another year...IF i graduate of course.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, that sucks



Some of em are still good tho, Those ones are quite rare tho.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Some of em are still good tho, Those ones are quite rare tho.




Yup, about a dime a dozen....
Which reminds me of a phrase in one of the gay webcomics I read "Why search for the fabled diamond when you already have the already-sought-for gold".


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup, about a dime a dozen....
> Which reminds me of a phrase in one of the gay webcomics I read "Why search for the fabled diamond when you already have the already-sought-for gold".



Never heard that saying, Then again I don't read comics much. Really only read online ones that have been linked and sound interesting.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup, about a dime a dozen....
> Which reminds me of a phrase in one of the gay webcomics I read "Why search for the fabled diamond when you already have the already-sought-for gold".


Want some other gay art?   http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shiuk/ EDIT: NSFW


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Want some other gay art?   http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shiuk/



Ack!, little more warning next time, Especially with that users most recent submission.

*goes back to rest of users art*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Ack!, little more warning next time, Especially with that users most recent submission.
> 
> *goes back to rest of users art*


sorry, But I fix'd it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Forgot how to delete posts so I'm gonna leave it at this 
http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/Yiff/


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Want some other gay art? http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shiuk/ EDIT: NSFW


 
I have someone new to watch now!  Thanks.

And I'll pose the question I asked earlier to you guys: What's your favorite movie from 1970-1980?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I have someone new to watch now!  Thanks.
> 
> And I'll pose the question I asked earlier to you guys: What's your favorite movie from 1970-1980?


I'll have to say karate kid, because I don't know the dates of most of the movies I like...    



Scotty1700 said:


> Not gay enough
> A couple of my favorites from "teh gewd stff"
> 
> **NSFW**
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/Yiff/


You need a password!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 3, 2010)

umm i take it this thread is now about gay yiff ?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'll have to say karate kid, because I don't know the dates of most of the movies I like...
> 
> You need a password!



Oh, I'm stupid. Let me fix that.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Not quite yet Ein


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm i take it this thread is now about gay yiff ?


 
Please don't get this thread locked!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why? Enlighten me


It said: You're logging onto Scotty1700's album: Yiff. Please enter a password.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'll have to say karate kid, because I don't know the dates of most of the movies I like...


 
Karate Kid was made in '84.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Please don't get this thread locked!


Yeah, scotty, let's move to PM's...




ScrubWolf said:


> Karate Kid was made in '84.


Oops... I didn't know... IDK which is my fav in that time frame, then...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Please don't get this thread locked!



Hadn't thought of that, I'll delete it.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I have someone new to watch now!  Thanks.



I think I'll add them to my list as well, first one to. Of course it end up been gay tho, Bloody typical of me...



Seriman said:


> You need a password!



Come on Scotty give us the password!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I think I'll add them to my list as well, first one to. Of course it end up been gay tho, Bloody typical of me...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Scotty give us the password!


He should send it in a PM, so the thread doesn't get locked.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2010)

have you guys seen Repo: the genetic opera?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> have you guys seen Repo: the genetic opera?



and again *scampers off to youtube* hehe.

meh, Ive never heard of them and they arent my style so I think I'll go back to watching a youtube series again.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> have you guys seen Repo: the genetic opera?



Nope never seen or heard of it.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> have you guys seen Repo: the genetic opera?


I was too frightened it was gonna suck donkey balls, so I stayed away from it.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> have you guys seen Repo: the genetic opera?


 
I haven't seen it either. Anybody know if it was good?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I haven't seen it either. Anybody know if it was good?




Well it is what the name suggests...Opera which IMO is garbage but whatever floats ur boat...or plugs the holes


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it is what the name suggests...Opera which IMO is garbage but whatever floats ur boat...or plugs the holes


 
But its a _rock_ opera!  Didn't Queen do a rock opera?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2010)

You know for 'no so young furries' you figure that they'd learn to spell.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You know for 'no so young furries' you figure that they'd learn to spell.



Finally some one else who noticed.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You know for 'no so young furries' you figure that they'd learn to spell.


 


Night_Fangs said:


> Finally some one else who noticed.


 
That was pointed out 2 months ago. If you know how to edit a thread title I'm all ears.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That was pointed out 2 months ago. If you know how to edit a thread title I'm all ears.



Hurr contacting mods is hard.


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Not ratte


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Not ratte



wat


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That was pointed out 2 months ago. If you know how to edit a thread title I'm all ears.



Can't you like just edit the original post, That works on every forum I've even been on.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> If you know how to edit a thread title I'm all ears.


No don't do it Scrubby! I like "No so young furries". It's been that way forever and it grew on me.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> No don't do it Scrubby! I like "No so young furries". It's been that way forever and it grew on me.


 
Oh, don't worry I won't change the title. It's been fine the way it is for a couple of months now.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it is what the name suggests...Opera which IMO is garbage but whatever floats ur boat...or plugs the holes



well i guess if you are one of those kung-fu, action movie, need for speed guys, then it won't hit you, but if you love a story, or dark storytelling, or hot goth chicks, or blood, or music, then you are in!

i've seen it, so has lonelykitsune, and we both LOVE it!


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well i guess if you are one of those kung-fu, action movie, need for speed guys, then it won't hit you, but if you love a story, or dark storytelling, or hot goth chicks, or blood, or music, then you are in!
> 
> i've seen it, so has lonelykitsune, and we both LOVE it!


Damn, now I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 4, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Damn, now I'm gonna have to check it out.



lol i think it's damn good, and i pick apart movies like mad lol, not for graphics, or action scenes, but for story and structure

so if you have the same tastes in movies as what i described earlier, or love a good story, or music, you are in for a show


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i think it's damn good, and i pick apart movies like mad lol, not for graphics, or action scenes, but for story and structure
> 
> so if you have the same tastes in movies as what i described earlier, or love a good story, or music, you are in for a show


And if I think it's horrible I can recommend a movie back to ya that I know is complete shit.:grin:


----------



## Dragon-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

kazroo said:


> daddy told me that the jews are bad! >:C
> 
> and yes.. yes we are. technically 16 can be old.. compared to like, 10 year olds.



16 is the age of consent Where I'm from.. _*Hands you a plane ticket that has pictures of Kangaroos on it.. and my address scribbled on the Back* 

_Oh and as for my own Age.. I'm *21*.. _

*Not old in any sense of the word, But it's all down Hill from here.. 
*_


----------



## lowkey (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i think it's damn good, and i pick apart movies like mad lol, not for graphics, or action scenes, but for story and structure
> 
> so if you have the same tastes in movies as what i described earlier, or love a good story, or music, you are in for a show



So I'll have to pick that up. So if you are that great about pulling apart movies(as am I you should really put this on your list, and it falls under scrubs  1970-80 request- *Caligula*- 1979, staring Malcomolm Mcdowell , who, for those who don't recognize the name, was the lead in one of my other favorites- A Clockwork Orange. Just look it up and watch it- remember it is rated X, but if you're watching it for the sex, you're missing the point. It really is about the fall of a powerful emperor, and the events that led to his demise, but most descent people see it as a perverse sex porno. I disagree with most descent people.

Caligula.
(I'm trying to keep this thread on the most recent topic... ) 

I've been busy all day IRL, and I'm trying to catch up-
Monty Python I think owned the 70's. They were the most absurd comedy troop of the century. and we all liked them, and still do.    always look on the bright side of life.....  I want to return this parrot....  I'm a lumberjack and i'm o.k.....I'mean, really? where does it end?

Where what and when is FWA? I'd be in for learning the secret code hand sign of the "No So Clan" - which we are slowly becomming....ggggrrrrrawrrrawrrawr..grurf.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Oh, don't worry I won't change the title. It's been fine the way it is for a couple of months now.



I kind of like it too. If you say it fast, and roll the r's, it almost sounds asian....it helps if you bow your head while you say it like that too.


I must comment on Scrubs gene wilder/ prior reference too. Hear no evil see no evil, while done in the late 80"s the two of them did make quite the comedic team. funny guys. 

Haunted honeymoon- that was another Mel brooks classic!
I don't know why I think of _Deliverance_, then immediatly think of _Harold and Maude_? Hmmm.

and then _Jaws_- it completely changed the way people viewed the beach-forever; that, my friends, is yet another stroke of cinematic genius! thank you Mr. Spielberg!


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 4, 2010)

lowkey said:


> So I'll have to pick that up. So if you are that great about pulling apart movies(as am I you should really put this on your list, and it falls under scrubs  1970-80 request- *Caligula*- 1979, staring Malcomolm Mcdowell , who, for those who don't recognize the name, was the lead in one of my other favorites- A Clockwork Orange. Just look it up and watch it- remember it is rated X, but if you're watching it for the sex, you're missing the point. It really is about the fall of a powerful emperor, and the events that led to his demise, but most descent people see it as a perverse sex porno. I disagree with most descent people.
> 
> Caligula.
> (I'm trying to keep this thread on the most recent topic... )
> ...


Hmm, Damn I must have seen the edited version but still good. My father was obsessed with anything roman, greek or zulu, so I saw all those types. I Cluadius was pretty good.
Damn yous and your conventions, mocking me from across the pacific!
Hope ya have A good time, ya bastard.:smile:


----------



## lowkey (Feb 4, 2010)

you can get the unedited version on netflicks- it really does have a greater impact, no pun intended.

as far as the three hour drive around hawaii is concerned, at least it's a three hour drive _in Hawaii_!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i think it's damn good, and i pick apart movies like mad lol, not for graphics, or action scenes, but for story and structure
> 
> so if you have the same tastes in movies as what i described earlier, or love a good story, or music, you are in for a show


 
I must now see this!



lowkey said:


> So I'll have to pick that up. So if you are that great about pulling apart movies(as am I you should really put this on your list, and it falls under scrubs 1970-80 request- *Caligula*- 1979, staring Malcomolm Mcdowell , who, for those who don't recognize the name, was the lead in one of my other favorites- A Clockwork Orange. Just look it up and watch it- remember it is rated X, but if you're watching it for the sex, you're missing the point. It really is about the fall of a powerful emperor, and the events that led to his demise, but most descent people see it as a perverse sex porno. I disagree with most descent people.
> 
> Caligula.
> (I'm trying to keep this thread on the most recent topic... )
> ...


 
I love the Lumberjack routine. I recently watched Concert for George, a tribute to George Harrison, and they performed this bit. Tom Hanks participated, it was pretty awesome.

FWA: http://www.furryweekend.com/




twelvestring said:


> Hmm, Damn I must have seen the edited version but still good. My father was obsessed with anything roman, greek or zulu, so I saw all those types. I Cluadius was pretty good.
> Damn yous and your conventions, mocking me from across the pacific!
> Hope ya have A good time, ya bastard.:smile:


 
Zulu was a pretty epic film too.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I must now see this!



yes i thought it was gona suck, just because of the cheap title screen but it was fucking great... the most bad ass Opra ever!!!


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 4, 2010)

lowkey said:


> as far as the three hour drive around hawaii is concerned, at least it's a three hour drive _in Hawaii_!


Gets boring after 20 years. Grass is always greener, I suppose. I'd kill to get back to the sierras or the florida swampland from ma childhood.


ScrubWolf said:


> Zulu was a pretty epic film too.


Zulu, Zulu dawn I liked 'em. That 8 hour Shaka movie was good but long as hell. Think it's from the 80's though.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Gets boring after 20 years. Grass is always greener, I suppose. I'd kill to get back to the sierras or the florida swampland from ma childhood.
> 
> Zulu, Zulu dawn I liked 'em. That 8 hour Shaka movie was good but long as hell. Think it's from the 80's though.


 
I'm not familiar with the Shaka movie.

Where abouts in FL?


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm not familiar with the Shaka movie.
> 
> Where abouts in FL?


It was an 8 hour mini series about the life of Shaka Zulu.
FL, I lived in a little hole in the wall town Cape coral. But we used to go camping at a place called Jenny springs and the thakahatchee swamp<--wrong spelling I'm sure.
Dads the swamp dog from FL. Moms the mexican from fresno CA.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> It was an 8 hour mini series about the life of Shaka Zulu.
> FL, I lived in a little hole in the wall town Cape coral. But we used to go camping at a place called Jenny springs and the thakahatchee swamp<--wrong spelling I'm sure.
> Dads the swamp dog from FL. Moms the mexican from fresno CA.



Cape Coral? Like near Fort Myers? If so, I haven't been there in at least 15 years. I've heard it's really exploded. I'll have to track down Thakahatchee swamp


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So....there's this thread on young furries http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54715 and it sort of made me feel a little old.
> 
> I'm 28. Are there many other folks on this board that are from my generation or older?
> 
> ...


 
(Impending blather) I'm 27. Man..., I've been into the fandom ever since the days of yester-2 1/2 decades when the world had lots more easy to find fantasy related books. I wanna say my first 'furry' story was this book I read back in elementary school called "The Dragon's Boy" (probably lost in the echoes of time now), and the first moreso 'detail attentive' (the word 'mature' is getting worse these days...) 'furry' book I read was a beautiful novel by the name of "The King and the Crown." I'd almost give anything to be able to read that book again, but I'd give even more to read the "Heart's Blood" series...That book was GOD AWESOME. This guy would telepathically comunicate with his dragon in ways that came back to his own mind as COLORS. The storytelling was top notch IMO. You'd come back to the same passage over and over just to read about the various 'color reactions' that both the dude and his dragon would experience mentally. I vaguely recall a part where he busts through a door, and gets a 'sharp red' 'sending' from 'Heart's Blood" (the dragon).
I was immediately able to picture something to that effect in my mind...beautiful memories.

My furrydom is what it is. I am captivated by the stuff.

...And that's taken 'other' tolls on me that I'm sure other people can identify with as well. ("In my late 20s." "FA Account." Do the math:sad

I'm honestly not ashamed in the least, but when I think about the younger users here, I don't feel so right anymore...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> (Impending blather) I'm 27. Man..., I've been into the fandom ever since the days of yester-2 1/2 decades when the world had lots more easy to find fantasy related books. I wanna say my first 'furry' story was this book I read back in elementary school called "The Dragon's Boy" (probably lost in the echoes of time now), and the first moreso 'detail attentive' (the word 'mature' is getting worse these days...) 'furry' book I read was a beautiful novel by the name of "The King and the Crown." I'd almost give anything to be able to read that book again, but I'd give even more to read the "Heart's Blood" series...That book was GOD AWESOME. This guy would telepathically comunicate with his dragon in ways that came back to his own mind as COLORS. The storytelling was top notch IMO. You'd come back to the same passage over and over just to read about the various 'color reactions' that both the dude and his dragon would experience mentally. I vaguely recall a part where he busts through a door, and gets a 'sharp red' 'sending' from 'Heart's Blood" (the dragon).
> I was immediately able to picture something to that effect in my mind...beautiful memories.
> 
> My furrydom is what it is. I am captivated by the stuff.
> ...



27? With your intro post I expected you to be older. Get your head up! I felt the same way when I first got here; that's why I started this thread. I was surprised by the number of people from our generation (and older) that are here.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Cape Coral? Like near Fort Myers? If so, I haven't been there in at least 15 years. I've heard it's really exploded. I'll have to track down Thakahatchee swamp


Yup, most ma fathers family is from Fort Myers but we lived in Cape Coral. Haven't been there in about 20 years. The family told me it exploded but it's hard to believe. When I was there it was all just a bunch of dried up fields. I'm surprised you've heard of it. Did you live in Cape Coral for a time?


guzzlemuzzle said:


> (Impending blather) I'm 27. Man..., I've been into the fandom ever since the days of yester-2 1/2 decades when the world had lots more easy to find fantasy related books. I wanna say my first 'furry' story was this book I read back in elementary school called "The Dragon's Boy" (probably lost in the echoes of time now), and the first moreso 'detail attentive' (the word 'mature' is getting worse these days...) 'furry' book I read was a beautiful novel by the name of "The King and the Crown." I'd almost give anything to be able to read that book again, but I'd give even more to read the "Heart's Blood" series...That book was GOD AWESOME. This guy would telepathically comunicate with his dragon in ways that came back to his own mind as COLORS. The storytelling was top notch IMO. You'd come back to the same passage over and over just to read about the various 'color reactions' that both the dude and his dragon would experience mentally. I vaguely recall a part where he busts through a door, and gets a 'sharp red' 'sending' from 'Heart's Blood" (the dragon).
> I was immediately able to picture something to that effect in my mind...beautiful memories.


This reminds me of "The wheel of time" series. There was a character that could talk to wolves along similar means. Images in the mind rather than colors. The first couple books were great but then it devolved into a soap opera. Nice to see another "No so young" furry.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Yup, most ma fathers family is from Fort Myers but we lived in Cape Coral. Haven't been there in about 20 years. The family told me it exploded but it's hard to believe. When I was there it was all just a bunch of dried up fields. I'm surprised you've heard of it. Did you live in Cape Coral for a time?
> *snip*.



No, I never lived there. When I worked in the trucking industry I had a customer that shipped pallets to a warehouse in Cape Coral. My favorite thing was to send truck loads of pallets to the Watermellon and stawberry fields; those were some fucked up directions


----------



## andrewdiebels (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm 28 years young, and only been active in the fandom for a little over a year.  Been a secret fur since a kid though...


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> No, I never lived there. When I worked in the trucking industry I had a customer that shipped pallets to a warehouse in Cape Coral. My favorite thing was to send truck loads of pallets to the Watermellon and stawberry fields; those were some fucked up directions


Oh yeah, forgot you used to do that. 


andrewdiebels said:


> I'm 28 years young, and only been active in the fandom for a little over a year.  Been a secret fur since a kid though...


Hello hello, sure is nice to see the numbers growing.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

andrewdiebels said:


> I'm 28 years young, and only been active in the fandom for a little over a year. Been a secret fur since a kid though...



Welcome not so young furry! I read your FA profile, thanks for serving.


----------



## andrewdiebels (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Welcome not so young furry! I read your FA profile, thanks for serving.



It was an honor.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 5, 2010)

cool, new no-sos! we will soon outnumber them alllll!!!!!! hey scrubs and twelvers, what's up.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

lowkey said:


> cool, new no-sos! we will soon outnumber them alllll!!!!!! hey scrubs and twelvers, what's up.



Not much, just chillin' and drinkin' a few rum and cokes.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

lowkey said:


> cool, new no-sos! we will soon outnumber them alllll!!!!!! hey scrubs and twelvers, what's up.


Hi lowkey, gonna be heading on to the pub in an hour or so. Hope yer havin fun doing what ever it is yer doing over there.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Hi lowkey, gonna be heading on to the pub in an hour or so. Hope yer havin fun doing what ever it is yer doing over there.



Have a beer for me! I'll have a rum and coke in your honor as well!

Also, Kelly's Heroes is on AMC right now; one damn fine movie.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Have a beer for me! I'll have a rum and coke in your honor as well!
> 
> Also, Kelly's Heroes is on AMC right now; one damn fine movie.


Lies, it's not on for 45 more min.
Okay, ya talked me into it. I'll have a beer for you, lately ma friend got me hooked on adios motherfuckers.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Lies, it's not on for 45 more min.
> Okay, ya talked me into it. I'll have a beer for you, lately ma friend got me hooked on adios motherfuckers.



AMC screws with the schedule on the west coast.

What are "adios motherfuckers?"


----------



## lowkey (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> AMC screws with the schedule on the west coast.
> 
> What are "adios motherfuckers?"



yeah, twelvers, what is that? it sounds like something from the "mind eraser" genre of cocktails. is it?

hmm. he probably already had one and forgot he was here.

I wonder what pub he went to... I wonder if he'll ever come back.... I wonder if i'm the only one on this thread right now.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> What are "adios motherfuckers?"


Exactly like a long island iced tea, but more of a gatorade flavor than tea.
It also looks girly as hell, all neon blue with a cherry on top. So I get a lot of funny looks in ma direction as I have the look of a badass biker.:grin:

OOPS, time to go guys. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Exactly like a long island iced tea, but more of a gatorade flavor than tea.
> It also looks girly as hell, all neon blue with a cherry on top. So I get a lot of funny looks in ma direction as I have the look of a badass biker.:grin:



Sweet. I'll have to order one of those next time I'm out. Biker look huih? Leather and tats?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Lies, it's not on for 45 more min.
> Okay, ya talked me into it. I'll have a beer for you, lately ma friend got me hooked on adios motherfuckers.





ScrubWolf said:


> Sweet. I'll have to order one of those next time I'm out. Biker look huih? Leather and tats?



Down boy! Down! 

blue curacao, makes any drink more fun! did you like the blue otter pops as a kid?










it is an uncanny picture with a leather-clad biker, sippin' on a drink of that color. but then again, it is Hawaii, and it is surrounded by ocean... now I want to go to Hawaii. 
What should we do about this biker-girl drink conundrum?!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Down boy! Down!
> 
> blue curacao, makes any drink more fun! did you like the blue otter pops as a kid?
> 
> ...



mmm Otter Pops. That's actually kind of furry related  I haven't had those in forever.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

The Big Red One is on now. I forgot about that movie. Lee Marvin is the Man! And for some reason I just thought of Paint Your Wagon, which Lee Marvin was awesome in too (Clint Eastwood and Ray Alston [from My Favorite Martian] also). I'm going to have to rent it now.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Down boy! Down!
> 
> blue curacao, makes any drink more fun! did you like the blue otter pops as a kid?
> 
> ...


lol That's it! A splash of blue curacao and pretty much all the clear liquors. If made properly, you've got a very potent drink that tastes like there's no alcohol in it (hence the name).
Loved the otter pops as a kid. I still get them for ma nephew.:grin:
Don't wear much of the leather anymore. Just got ma black jean jacket now and hair half way down ma back, held up by a watch cap or bandana.
And yes, you all need to get out here!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 5, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Where what and when is FWA? I'd be in for learning the secret code hand sign of the "No So Clan" - which we are slowly becomming....ggggrrrrrawrrrawrrawr..grurf.



lol the no so clan

but FWA was the last weekend of march, but unfortunately i found out the dates of JRTC and i won't make it back in time, but like i told you via PM, i can make the michigan and ohio ones comming up hopefully

the damn army has trouble telling people what's going on so they can plan THEIR lives

also i've seen caligula, i thought the story behind it was pretty good, but yes, it was also a delicious porn  haha just kidding


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol the no so clan
> 
> but FWA was the last weekend of march, but unfortunately i found out the dates of JRTC and i won't make it back in time, but like i told you via PM, i can make the michigan and ohio ones comming up hopefully
> 
> ...



MI and OH huh? Damn. I don't know if I can make it to either of those. FWA was only a 6 hr drive.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

True Grit and The Shootist FTW (TMC has a good lineup tonight)


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> True Grit and The Shootist FTW (TMC has a good lineup tonight)


Aw, I don't get TMC. No matter I be workin tonight anyways.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Aw, I don't get TMC. No matter I be workin tonight anyways.



it's been hit or miss lately; pretty good last night and tonight.

SyFy had a Twilight Zone marathon today too; it was awesome.


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Down boy! Down!
> 
> blue curacao, makes any drink more fun! did you like the blue otter pops as a kid?
> 
> ...


 

You have to tell me where to get otter pops.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

leon said:


> You have to tell me where to get otter pops.



http://mybrands.com/Product.aspx?pid=644


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh god, I gotta get ready for work in an hour and I haven't gotten a wink o sleep today. I'm gonna be sucking come morning.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I'm gonna be sucking come morning.



*insert teehee icon*


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> *insert teehee icon*


lol You giving me flash backs of beavis&butthead.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> MI and OH huh? Damn. I don't know if I can make it to either of those. FWA was only a 6 hr drive.



i'll pick you up. 



ScrubWolf said:


> http://mybrands.com/Product.aspx?pid=644



thanks, i might have to get some too. There are also other similar brands of frozen liquid treats. look in your grocers freezer section!

1974- Towering Inferno! the story of an architects dream, and the cheap contractors demise of the building. 
I think disaster, and post apocalyptic movies are grrrreat!- 
within the pre 80's genre-     Mad Max- go Gibson go!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Oh god, I gotta get ready for work in an hour and I haven't gotten a wink o sleep today. I'm gonna be sucking come morning.


sounds like my past week! although, I was able to catch at least three hours, but that accumulates over time.
be careful at the job, you're not driving a forklift are you?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> i'll pick you up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a time off of work thing unfortunately; but I should know more in a few weeks.

I forgot about Mad Maxx. And I haven't seen the Towering Inferno in a while either; I'll add that to the rental list


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Scruberzzz! what up!, just got in. was having drinks with the boss tonight! what are you doin"


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Scruberzzz! what up!, just got in. was having drinks with the boss tonight! what are you doin"



I'm doing ok, I'm about to run out of beer though. Drinks with the boss huh? That sounds like a good time 

Hit me with a PM so we don't Amtrak our own thread


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> sounds like my past week! although, I was able to catch at least three hours, but that accumulates over time.
> be careful at the job, you're not driving a forklift are you?


Nope, I be manhandling drunks and fending off crackheads tonight.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 6, 2010)

All right, guys, we reclaimed the thread from the kids who wanted to turn this into a moods thread.  Let's not do the same ourselves.

Edit:





ScrubWolf said:


> Hit me with a PM so we don't Amtrak our own thread


 This.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm doing ok, I'm about to run out of beer though. Drinks with the boss huh? That sounds like a good time
> 
> Hit me with a PM so we don't Amtrak our own thread



good point. i dare any  one older than twenty to know about some like it hot.
what other comedies, do you think most kids today don't have the patients for?

me- Modern times- charlie chaplin.



twelvestring said:


> Nope, I be manhandling drunks and fending off crackheads tonight.



that reminds me of an early eighties fabric softener commercial product- Bounce-er: 


thanks, ari, still trying to figure it out....


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> good point. i dare any  one older than twenty to know about some like it hot.
> what other comedies, do you think most kids today don't have the patients for?
> 
> me- Modern times- charlie chaplin.
> ...



How about The Road pictures with Bob Hope and Bing Crosby?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> How about The Road pictures with Bob Hope and Bing Crosby?


Don't know this one, what was it about? 

( don't say 2 hours long!)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Don't know this one, what was it about?
> 
> ( don't say 2 hours long!)



These had Bob Hope, Bing Crosby, and Dorothy Lamour (sp)

Basic Plot: They are stoways or are traveling to someplace and get waylayed and compete for the love of Dorothy Lamour. Add a few songs and there you go; you have a road picture!

The Road to Mororoco (1942)
The Road to Rio (1947)
The Road to Zanzibar (1941)
The Road to Singapore (1940)
The Road to Utopia (1946)
The Road to Bali (1952)

I was also a fan of The Princess and the Pirate. (1944)

IMDB helped with the dates as I have had too much to drink toproperly remember them


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> good point. i dare any  one older than twenty to know about some like it hot.
> what other comedies, do you think most kids today don't have the patients for?
> 
> me- Modern times- charlie chaplin.


Can't recall too many comedies from back then. Though I was a Doris day fan,
what was the one where she was stranded on an island and came home to her husband married to another?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Can't recall too many comedies from back then. Though I was a Doris day fan,
> what was the one where she was stranded on an island and came home to her husband married to another?



That would be Move Over Darling


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

O.K. now you guys are really dating yourself! that's getting into the early sixties!, but since were there, oh fuck it, I can't I'm too young for that!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> O.K. now you guys are really dating yourself! that's getting into the early sixties!, but since were there, oh fuck it, I can't I'm too young for that!



I can't be dating my self. I'm only 28! I just love really old movies


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> O.K. now you guys are really dating yourself! that's getting into the early sixties!, but since were there, oh fuck it, I can't I'm too young for that!


Hey, I just like Doris day is all. I'm only 30.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I can't be dating my self. I'm only 28! I just love really old movies



I know, but I like the idea of dating myself, so I try to suggest it to others as often as possible! it works really well when single.

"would you f!@# me, I'd F!@# me!"

fuck, I really am the old fuck- clocking in at 33. maybe I really should start picking out my casket.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I know, but I like the idea of dating myself, so I try to suggest it to others as often as possible! it works really well when single.
> 
> "would you f!@# me, I'd F!@# me!"
> 
> fuck, I really am the old fuck- clocking in at 33. maybe I really should start picking out my casket.



I have to remember that line


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the idea of you dating yourself too. However, that may limit avatar selections in the future.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So....there's this thread on young furries http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54715 and it sort of made me feel a little old.
> 
> I'm 28. Are there many other folks on this board that are from my generation or older?
> 
> ...


 i was born in 1994


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i was born in 1994


I think that may officially make you a young furry. But don't worry, it hapens way too fast, and before you know it, you'll be talking about "when I was their age.... and  other fun wisecracks you can only make with age.... have fun out there, kido! :grin:


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> 1974- Towering Inferno! the story of an architects dream, and the cheap contractors demise of the building.


That movie rocks. I Totally forgot about it, until I read this...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 6, 2010)

Just checking in -

53 years old as of last December. I know, old as dirt. Been in the fandom before it was a fandom. Like since the '60's.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Just checking in -
> 
> 53 years old as of last December. I know, old as dirt. Been in the fandom before it was a fandom. Like since the '60's.


Dude you're older than my dad... Arn't you a tad old to be posting on an internet forum with mostly late teens/20 year olds?


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude you're older than my dad... Arn't you a tad old to be posting on an internet forum with mostly late teens/20 year olds?



He's just adapting to the today's society I guess


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude you're older than my dad... Arn't you a tad old to be posting on an internet forum with mostly late teens/20 year olds?


Heh... My mom is like 56... I don't remember my dad's, but I think it's somewhere around 55 or there abouts...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Heh... My mom is like 56... I don't remember my dad's, but I think it's somewhere around 55 or there abouts...


My parents are in the low 40's. I'm almost 19.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My parents are in the low 40's. I'm almost 19.



Same.
Well anyway I think it's good that he accepts his interest in furries - Better than hiding it ^^


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Same.
> Well anyway I think it's good that he accepts his interest in furries - Better than hiding it ^^


Bad thing about older parents is that I'll have less adult years with them... The good thing is that they've been around, and let me do pretty much anything, within reason. (which is almost anything I'd ever want to do...) Fuck, I'm a spoiled little brat, without money.


----------



## Cerari (Feb 6, 2010)

I have to admit I am glad I found this thread   I'm 28, just now admitting to my furry-ness (though I have been an anthro fan for quite some time), and was feeling like everyone else in the fandom was SO much younger than myself that I didn't fit in or belong.  Now I don't feel alone in my old-ness! XD


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 6, 2010)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Just checking in -
> 
> 53 years old as of last December. I know, old as dirt. Been in the fandom before it was a fandom. Like since the '60's.





Cerari said:


> I have to admit I am glad I found this thread   I'm 28, just now admitting to my furry-ness (though I have been an anthro fan for quite some time), and was feeling like everyone else in the fandom was SO much younger than myself that I didn't fit in or belong.  Now I don't feel alone in my old-ness! XD


Hey nice to meet ya guys. Always good to see some adult furries out there.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm still pretty sure I'm too old to be furry.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Hey nice to meet ya guys. Always good to see some adult furries out there.





Sauvignon said:


> I'm still pretty sure I'm too old to be furry.



I don't think you could be too old to be furry, unless your a kid, then you might think that they are to old, but then when you get to be older, you realize, is what it is.  It's nice to see new grown ups here too. we got to keep the kidos in check!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 6, 2010)

WHO IS ONLINE RIGHT NOW?

lol download skype or something! me, lonelykitsune, and lonewolf7 are chillin in a hotel, we should all video/voice chat!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I like the idea of you dating yourself too. However, that may limit avatar selections in the future.


 
Did I just hear Ed McMahon go Hiyoooo?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> WHO IS ONLINE RIGHT NOW?
> 
> lol download skype or something! me, lonelykitsune, and lonewolf7 are chillin in a hotel, we should all video/voice chat!



are you all really there? I'm here (who knew!) and I could hit up AIM with you gents if you want


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> WHO IS ONLINE RIGHT NOW?
> 
> killer!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> WHO IS ONLINE RIGHT NOW?
> 
> lol download skype or something! me, lonelykitsune, and lonewolf7 are chillin in a hotel, we should all video/voice chat!


 
I'm on MSN, don't have skyp (or a webcam for that matter)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

So... how's everyone doin'?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not too bad I guess although I shoveled snow all fuckin day >.<
God shat out 2.5 feet of snow overnight.....GAY.

How bout yourself?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So... how's everyone doin'?



I want to jump out the window of my hotel and kick everyone in the throat who's honking their fucking horns!

and you?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not too bad I guess although I shoveled snow all fuckin day >.<
> God shat out 2.5 feet of snow overnight.....GAY.
> 
> How bout yourself?


Fuck you I had a snow blower bitch, and I drove around on my ATV.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 6, 2010)

lol everyone go download skype! and we'll all chat!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol everyone go download skype! and we'll all chat!


I don't have a webcam on my desktop. And I don't wanna look at you people >=[


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm on MSN, don't have skyp (or a webcam for that matter)


I see you *this* and raise you a "what the hell is skyp?"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol everyone go download skype! and we'll all chat!




Somewhere deep in my head someone is screaming "remain anonymous!" but sure, why the hell not.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I see you *this* and raise you a "what the hell is skyp?"



From my knowledge, it's a webcam type phone thingy, Ive only downloaded and used it once and you type in someone's "number" and you can do face-to-face conversations with one another.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I don't think you could be too old to be furry, unless your a kid, then you might think that they are to old, but then when you get to be older, you realize, is what it is.  It's nice to see new grown ups here too. we got to keep the kidos in check!



Oh, murr. I think I gravitated to this because I was out of balance. For years, I had been completely obsessed with technical and logical things, perhaps rightly so given my career choices, but it turned me into a cold hearted bastard. Reconciling with myself that I'm probably furry was like flicking a switch in my head, and I realized how severely I was depriving myself of anything with artistic or romantic value. I really like drawing this stuff now, even though I suck at it, I hope to get better; and maybe even go to a furcon someday.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I see you *this* and raise you a "what the hell is skyp?"


 
It's basically voice over IP, it can be combined with a webcam so you can see each other.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Also I'm in a steam chat with my IRL friends. So I can't talk to you furfags.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It's basically voice over IP, it can be combined with a webcam so you can see each other.



lol but we can just use voice if you kids are scared


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol but we can just use voice if you kids are scared





Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I'm in a steam chat with my IRL friends. So I can't talk to you furfags.



derp.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol but we can just use voice if you kids are scared


 
I don't have a mic


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, murr. I think I gravitated to this because I was out of balance. For years, I had been completely obsessed with technical and logical things, perhaps rightly so given my career choices, but it turned me into a cold hearted bastard. Reconciling with myself that I'm probably furry was like flicking a switch in my head, and I realized how severely I was depriving myself of anything with artistic or romantic value. I really like drawing this stuff now, even though I suck at it, I hope to get better; and maybe even go to a furcon someday.



Yeah, similar situation. so busy attacking my career, graduated college by 22, and climbed the ladder at a frenzied pace, all of a sudden realized that all the contacts in my phone were vendors, clients, and work related associates. Had to do something fun and new, so like everyone else, I picked a nice safe comfortable hobby- furries.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I don't have a mic



What!? nooooooo!!!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Yeah, similar situation. so busy attacking my career, graduated college by 22, and climbed the ladder at a frenzied pace, all of a sudden realized that all the contacts in my phone were vendors, clients, and work related associates. Had to do something fun and new, so like everyone else, I picked a nice safe comfortable hobby- furries.


 
Good lord that's uncanny. I'll just say, ditto for me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> What!? nooooooo!!!


Oh.

It's you...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I don't have a mic




but you have a webcam?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but you have a webcam?


 
I have neither a mic nor a webcam, unfortunately


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but you have a webcam?



lol what about you skawty?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but you have a webcam?



us old folks here at the home, have a limited income, so we can't just go out and by all the latest technology. Our pensions are just not that big, and social security barely pays for the heat. Thank god for government cheese.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I have neither a mic nor a webcam, unfortunately




aww I was gonna say, most modern webcams have a mic built in so if you wanted to you could just point it away while conversing....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol what about you skawty?




Actually, I have a mic and a webcam...that has a built in mic


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> us old folks here at the home, have a limited income, so we can't just go out and by all the latest technology. Our pensions are just not that big, and social security barely pays for the heat. Thank god for government cheese.



....so...no?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> us old folks here at the home, have a limited income, so we can't just go out and by all the latest technology. Our pensions are just not that big, and social security barely pays for the heat. Thank god for government cheese.



Limited income?? I have absolutely no income yet I have one, go buy a playstation eye from gamestop for about $5 and join in on the fun.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Good lord that's uncanny. I'll just say, ditto for me.


theres a reason for this. Just give me a minute to figure it out.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 6, 2010)

lol okay, just reinstalled skype, who's in? join us old people!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol okay, just reinstalled skype, who's in? join us old people!


 
When I get my paycheck I might invest in some technoloy


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ....so...no?





Scotty1700 said:


> Limited income?? I have absolutely no income yet I have one, go buy a playstation eye from gamestop for about $5 and join in on the fun.



I want to to, but like my friend scrubers, I just now got an msn live chatting whateverthefuck the thing is called... 

-the limited income thing was a geriatric joke- just trying to stay on topic.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 6, 2010)

lol i'm michael.hurd2


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol okay, just reinstalled skype, who's in? join us old people!



I guess I'l give it a whirl.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol okay, just reinstalled skype, who's in? join us old people!



I guess I'l give it a whirl.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> ScrubWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Good lord that's uncanny. I'll just say, ditto for me.
> ...


 
You've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 6, 2010)

lol damn wolfrunner is wasted!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol damn wolfrunner is wasted!


I expect a full report.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

I want in, though I don't have skype. (yet) I'll hurry up and DL it.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 7, 2010)

Since the mods have been locking threads for derailment, I'm going to put this thread back on topic; so no more _banter_ for a while.

What was your favorite movie from 1960-1970?

I would have to go with True Grit with John Wayne.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 7, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You've piqued my curiosity.



grruf.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 7, 2010)

lowkey said:


> grruf.



lowkey, get on skype, and just talk via IM text stuff, you so want to be in on this crazy stuff


oh dude, have you guys seen gran torino? clint eastwood still has it and you know it


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol damn wolfrunner is wasted!




Beat ya to the punch!

Friggen lightweights... but, at least I didn't finish the whole bottle (1.75L) of Capn'.

I doubt I'd remember anything for the next couple of days...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 7, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Beat ya to the punch!
> 
> Friggen lightweights... but, at least I didn't finish the whole bottle (1.75L) of Capn'.
> 
> I doubt I'd remember anything for the next couple of days...



lol you can't exactly consider us lightweights if we weren't drunk, we just drank slow cuz we were eating and talking while you were a chuggin' lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol you can't exactly consider us lightweights if we weren't drunk, we just drank slow cuz we were eating and talking while you were a chuggin' lol


Last night was hilarious. Oh, and I still laugh every time I see your avi. It's simply _awesome_.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Last night was hilarious. Oh, and I still laugh every time I see your avi. It's simply _awesome_.



lol it was quite entertaining, we should do it again sometime

another movie i think is pretty sweet is road to perdition, you ever see that?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol it was quite entertaining, we should do it again sometime
> 
> another movie i think is pretty sweet is road to perdition, you ever see that?


Sadly, no... I actually don't watch that many movies, new or old.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol it was quite entertaining, we should do it again sometime
> 
> another movie i think is pretty sweet is road to perdition, you ever see that?




Haven't seen that but I have seen Gran Torino. It was an excellent movie at that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

GET OFF MY LAWN


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haven't seen that but I have seen Gran Torino. It was an excellent movie at that.



indeed, and that new mel gibson film was good too

the older actors are the best


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> indeed, and that new mel gibson film was good too
> 
> the older actors are the best




Aren't they always the best? Hell, Look at Harrison Ford (Indiana Jones ftw) although the newest one wasn't as good as the others it was still plenty entertaining.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Cojack FTW


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> GET OFF MY LAWN


 
One of the greatest lines from the movie! I would get off your lawn too if you pointed an M1 at me 



Zrcalo said:


> Cojack FTW


 
Cojack was badass.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol it was quite entertaining, we should do it again sometime
> 
> another movie i think is pretty sweet is road to perdition, you ever see that?




Definitely will happen at least once more before you head over seas.  I wouldn't mind doing it a bit more often if I could, but I tell ya man.. my bank account is certainly feeling the impact of it "atm" 

Glad you two had a blast.  Sorry I didn't manage to stay coherent very long after the chuggin.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 7, 2010)

A question for any one who has been to a furcon,

What is the ratio of kids (21-) to adults?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So....there's this thread on young furries http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54715 and it sort of made me feel a little old.
> 
> I'm 28. Are there many other folks on this board that are from my generation or older?
> 
> ...


well as i read through these post i feel like im the only 15 year old furry here


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 8, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> well as i read through these post i feel like im the only 15 year old furry here


 http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54715


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> well as i read through these post i feel like im the only 15 year old furry here


 
You're definitely not the only 15yr old on FAF. Check out the Young Furries thread.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> well as i read through these post i feel like im the only 15 year old furry here



You have no idea how many people are 15 here


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 8, 2010)

They just say there 18 because there insecure.
Edit: And for the porn.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Hey nice to meet ya guys. Always good to see some adult furries out there.



Yeah, it's nice to know we're still around. Back in the '60's, we had no idea we were eventually going to be referred to as furry. Just thought it was cool to have ears. Even had them on my motorcycle helmet.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> A question for any one who has been to a furcon,
> 
> What is the ratio of kids (21-) to adults?



i see a good balance, i mean not much under the age of 16-17 most of the time, with random four year olds shuffling about, but i see lots of 18-21 people and lots of 22^ people


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

YAY 22


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> YAY 22


*sniffle* Sometimes I hate seniority...    Lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *sniffle* Sometimes I hate seniority...    Lol



I know how you feel :-?

Edit: Wait, I have age seniority over you! Go make me a sandwich beotch!
Hehe, JK bud.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 8, 2010)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Yeah, it's nice to know we're still around. Back in the '60's, we had no idea we were eventually going to be referred to as furry. Just thought it was cool to have ears. Even had them on my motorcycle helmet.


Aww that's awsome man or um... Groovy


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know how you feel :-?
> 
> Edit: Wait, I have age seniority over you! Go make me a sandwich beotch!
> Hehe, JK bud.


 
You're only 17 you have no seniority


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You're only 17 you have no seniority



I do over Seriman....

Wait how do you know I'm 17 >.< Pedo stalker hehe

Yeah yeah, I also know that I said I was 17. Just fooling...I'm hyped up on mountain dew (Throwback edition) and It's ridiculous.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *snip*
> I'm hyped up on mountain dew (Throwback edition) and It's ridiculous.


 
Anybody else around here miss the old glass bottled soda's? The only place I can get a Coke in a glass bottle is at mexican restrurants (real ones) that import them from Honduras.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Anybody else around here miss the old glass bottled soda's? The only place I can get a Coke in a glass bottle is at mexican restrurants (real ones) that import them from Honduras.



Well mountain dew throwback is THE original mountain dew that was sold in the old glass bottles so.....


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I do over Seriman....
> 
> Wait how do you know I'm 17 >.< Pedo stalker hehe
> 
> Yeah yeah, I also know that I said I was 17. Just fooling...I'm hyped up on mountain dew (Throwback edition) and It's ridiculous.




lol it was funny that on skype me and LK were the only ones of drinking age(wolfrunner7 too but he was dead lol)


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Anybody else around here miss the old glass bottled soda's? The only place I can get a Coke in a glass bottle is at mexican restrurants (real ones) that import them from Honduras.


I know, what do kids use for bb gun targets these days.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol it was funny that on skype me and LK were the only ones of drinking age(wolfrunner7 too but he was dead lol)




Yeah, I hate being young....I tend to be a "goody two shoes" and don't really hardcore party (drugs/under age drinking, etc.) so I'm just gonna wait till I'm of age which takes too long >.<


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I hate being young....I tend to be a "goody two shoes" and don't really hardcore party (drugs/under age drinking, etc.) so I'm just gonna wait till I'm of age which takes too long >.<


 
I did the same thing. You'll make up for it in college like I did


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I hate being young....I tend to be a "goody two shoes" and don't really hardcore party (drugs/under age drinking, etc.) so I'm just gonna wait till I'm of age which takes too long >.<


I've never gotten truly drunk, and I have no immediate intent to. I don't want to end up like my friend's dad, who ran into the support wires that hold up the only power/phone/cable lines that supply my whole entire neighborhood, while attempting a drunken doughnut...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I've never gotten truly drunk, and I have no immediate intent to. I don't want to end up like my friend's dad, who ran into the support wires that hold up the only power/phone/cable lines that supply my whole entire neighborhood, while attempting a drunken doughnut...


 
I think the whole drinking and then driving thing was where things started to fall apart....


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 8, 2010)

so anyone think they can make furry connection north or morphicon?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Anybody else around here miss the old glass bottled soda's? The only place I can get a Coke in a glass bottle is at mexican restrurants (real ones) that import them from Honduras.



I can get them from a taco truck near my shop. I'm pretty sure they're bottled in Mexico, though. If you live in the L.A. Basin, go over to Galco's. They have the imported stuff



> Coca-Cola (Imported - Large Bottle); This one is sweetened with real cane sugar and imported from Mexico. [355 ml]


Just can't do it too often-diabetic, you know. Jumps my blood sugar into orbit. Literally. Have to eat light for breakfast, order light for lunch and eat light for dinner just to enjoy what should be a sin: Cola made with cane sugar.

Mmmmmm ...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 9, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> so anyone think they can make furry connection north or morphicon?



what are the dates?



and as for glass bottle sodas, you can usually get them in major metropolis' at wholesale places. they tend to be in less than 12 oz servings. i like glass. they have glass bottles at the 4 seasons.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

lowkey said:


> what are the dates?


 
Furry connection north: Apr 9-11 (MI)
Morphicon: May 13-16 (OH)


How's it goin' Lowkey?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Furry connection north: Apr 9-11 (MI)
> Morphicon: May 13-16 (OH)



dont know which one i can make, but i'm damned well trying to make one, and a secret wave and call!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Furry connection north: Apr 9-11 (MI)
> Morphicon: May 13-16 (OH)
> 
> 
> How's it goin' Lowkey?



Good, have one more day of shooting, I'm beat, the bags under my eyes are packed, and ready to go!. I think I asked the question before- another senior moment..... I looked in my calendar and already had them marked. looks like I'm working in Vegas the day before FCN, but Ohio looks promising. I've never been to Ohio.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

lol ohio is an okay place, nothing really happens there though haha


----------



## lowkey (Feb 9, 2010)

Figured, that's why I haven't been, I get sent to work where things are done!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

lol, well we should all gun for ohio then! OHIOOOO! haah

and also figure out a wave and call

maybe REEEEEEPPPOOOO MAN!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Shoot, come to PA for anthrocon in June. Drag me along with you hehe.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Shoot, come to PA for anthrocon in June. Drag me along with you hehe.



i hope i can make a few, and if i do i will most def drag you along. ;3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i hope i can make a few, and if i do i will most def drag you along. ;3



Wewt, hopping on the band wagon =)

Funny thing is my parents are so gullible that I could probably pass you off as a friends brother but I wouldn't burden anyone as I have no way of repaying anyone...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i hope i can make a few, and if i do i will most def drag you along. ;3


*sniffles* I hate age. Oh, location, too...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *sniffles* I hate age. Oh, location, too...



aww no crying


----------



## lowkey (Feb 10, 2010)

so I'll start figuring out Ohio and Pennsylvania. I think I may be able to work them both into my schedule-we]ll see how it all pans out, frequent flyer miles are cool! reepoooooo! *we hook thumbs*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> so I'll start figuring out Ohio and Pennsylvania. I think I may be able to work them both into my schedule-we]ll see how it all pans out, frequent flyer miles are cool! reepoooooo! *we hook thumbs*



Wewt! PA ftw :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wave (Feb 10, 2010)

[wrong topic]


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 10, 2010)

The Wave said:


> [wrong topic]


No! This is the only true topic. Like it or not you will join us one day soooon. Mwahaha.
Who else here saw haley's comet?


----------



## The Wave (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah, soon. But not yet. Have fun waiting.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm 22 and I think came a part of the fandom when I first played Bloody Roar on the Playstation One. Then again, a game that has a bear knuckles werewolf fighting ninjutsu master moleman is all right with me.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 10, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> No! This is the only true topic. Like it or not you will join us one day soooon. Mwahaha.
> Who else here saw haley's comet?



Saw it!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Saw it!


 
Can't say that I have, unfortunately.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

All y'all old gay men need to get a life!!

Nah, i jest.  Stay a furry forever, them newbs need teaching.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> All y'all old gay men need to get a life!!
> 
> Nah, i jest. Stay a furry forever, them newbs need teaching.


 
1) Furry for life!

2) Not all of us are gay.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Saw it!


Alright, if we lucky enough we can see it twice.


ScrubWolf said:


> Can't say that I have, unfortunately.


Don't worry scrubers, ya just have to make it to what, 79? 
I remember it being some huge ordeal when I was a kid, grown ups were freakin out about it so it must have been important. I was disappointed to see it was about some crappy little white dot. But ma parents were hippies, it was there job to freak out at that stuff.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> 1) Furry for life!
> 
> 2) Not all of us are gay.


I like LonelyKitsune's term... "Furry At Heart, Furry For Life!" I just simply love it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> 1) Furry for life!
> 
> 2) Not all of us are gay.


1) AMEN!
2) Suuuuuuuuurrrrrrrreee


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Alright, if we lucky enough we can see it twice.
> 
> Don't worry scrubers, ya just have to make it to what, 79?
> I remember it being some huge ordeal when I was a kid, grown ups were freakin out about it so it must have been important. I was disappointed to see it was about some crappy little white dot. But ma parents were hippies, it was there job to freak out at that stuff.


 
I hope I make it to 79 

You're folks were hippies too huh? I found a box the other day with a bunch of pics of my parents from the late 60's and early 70's. My dad looked like Ronnie Van Zant with a trucker hat, and my mom looked like Sally Struthers wearing Elton John style sunglasses and hippie boots  EDIT: She looked like Sally Struthers from All In The Family (before Sally got fat )


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I hope I make it to 79
> 
> You're folks were hippies too huh? I found a box the other day with a bunch of pics of my parents from the late 60's and early 70's. My dad looked like Ronnie Van Zant with a trucker hat, and my mom looked like Sally Struthers wearing Elton John style sunglasses and hippie boots  EDIT: She looked like Sally Struthers from All In The Family (before Sally got fat )


Yup my legal name is -sigh- sun, sister is star

lol kidding I'd have killed them both if they did that to me. Came close though.
If I ever find it I'll post a pic of there house in ft. Myers. All painted in lady bugs and flowers.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I like LonelyKitsune's term... "Furry At Heart, Furry For Life!" I just simply love it.



awww thank you. X3

ive been saying that for quite some time now, and you are sure welcome to use it. c:


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww thank you. X3
> 
> ive been saying that for quite some time now, and you are sure welcome to use it. c:


Good. I've actually been writing it on all of the school desks I sit at throughout the day for at least 2 weeks... lol


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww thank you. X3
> 
> ive been saying that for quite some time now, and you are sure welcome to use it. c:



I think I've only seen you use it once or twice, It is however a great saying. The more I think about it the more I like it.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I think I've only seen you use it once or twice, It is however a great saying. The more I think about it the more I like it.


I know, right?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Good. I've actually been writing it on all of the school desks I sit at throughout the day for at least 2 weeks... lol



wow really... thats fucking awesome.

all i did was carve "FUCK" into my teachers desk... because back then i didnt have any cool sayings, and i could never remember the ones i heard others say that i liked


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow really... thats fucking awesome.
> 
> all i did was carve "FUCK" into my teachers desk... because back then i didnt have any cool sayings, and i could never remember the ones i heard others say that i liked


Lol. The funny part is sometimes it doesn't get erased for like a week. ^^


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Lol. The funny part is sometimes it doesn't get erased for like a week. ^^



dig really hard with a pin.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> dig really hard with a pin.


But my bio teacher would be really pissed, and I happen to like her... lol


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Lol. The funny part is sometimes it doesn't get erased for like a week. ^^


 


LonelyKitsune said:


> dig really hard with a pin.


 
Tsk tsk, defacing school property? 

Everyone knows that your's supposed to take the eraser off of a pencil, squish the end, and gouge away


----------



## Novawolf7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hehe reminds me of when a classmate and I got into serious trouble for scribbling with crayons on our desks. It was a back and forth thing. We had to get this nasty-smelling stuff and scrub them clean. Nowadays, it would probably seem quaint and silly, compared with the things kids are doing in school.

I'm 37, btw. Just turned 37, in fact. My wonderful wolfie took me out to a nice dinner..


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm a cookie


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'm a cookie




I'm gonna eat you now :mrgreen:

nom nom nom


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm gonna eat you now :mrgreen:
> 
> nom nom nom



lol i haven't tasted myself, but i'd assume i'm quite delicious


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i haven't tasted myself, but i'd assume i'm quite delicious



Oh boy! You have a cancer cell filling from that cigar! NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh boy! You have a cancer cell filling from that cigar! NOM NOM NOM!



delicious!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> delicious!



Scrumptious!

Woah I spelled that right??


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't start again Scotty! (Friendly scolding)
Keep that for the chat.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Don't start again Scotty! (Friendly scolding)
> Keep that for the chat.




^^ Oh the temptations.

Btw, if anyone here needs something to "satisfy" them, I have a website to display my collection and members can even post whatever they have so feel free to contribute to the greatest yiff site ever!!!

I guess you could say the site is NSFW although I have warnings as to where the naughty stuff is 
http://scottyspicturesite.shutterfly.com/
The password to view the site is "Furries" (no quotes)


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Scrumptious!
> 
> Woah I spelled that right??



lol i believe you did!

haha damn it, rei dragged me into SL


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Tsk tsk, defacing school property?
> 
> Everyone knows that your's supposed to take the eraser off of a pencil, squish the end, and gouge away


I prefer to use the really hard pointy needle thing on the end of a circle compass. ^^


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 12, 2010)

lol that thing hurts!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol that thing hurts!


Tell me about it... >_>


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 12, 2010)

i tend to stray away from pointy things that are too small, or else i accidently stab myself


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i tend to stray away from pointy things that are too small, or else i accidently stab myself


So do I... I hate the fact that the smallest string on my guitar has a long end on the tuning knob, because you can feel it penetrate the separate layers of skin as you get stabbed. *cringe*

Stabbed in the finger, that is...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> So do I... I hate the fact that the smallest string on my guitar has a long end on the tuning knob, because you can feel it penetrate the separate layers of skin as you get stabbed. *cringe*
> 
> Stabbed in the finger, that is...



ow


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ow


I agree. Though it was re-strung for free be a friend, so I can't complain...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. Though it was re-strung for free be a friend, so I can't complain...



cant get mine to hold tune... AAAARRRRGGG!!!

oh well, at least i still have my harmonica. ^^


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> cant get mine to hold tune... AAAARRRRGGG!!!
> 
> oh well, at least i still have my harmonica. ^^


You're supposed to tune it every time you play it, but I don't. Hell, the only thing I know how to play is the riff from "Wonderwall" by Oasis  and the rhythm from "Fuck A Dog" by Blink-182.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> cant get mine to hold tune... AAAARRRRGGG!!!
> 
> oh well, at least i still have my harmonica. ^^




I was quite impressed with that BTW ^^

I'm also impressed at HarleyParanoia.....dammit, I cheated >.<


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was quite impressed with that BTW ^^



awww Thank you. X3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww Thank you. X3



You put on quite a show, what could I say..


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

YOUR 1000TH POST DIDN'T MENTION ME SCOTTY WTF.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOUR 1000TH POST DIDN'T MENTION ME SCOTTY WTF.




OMG no, I forgot!

Edit: Nevermind :mrgreen: check it now lol


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OMG no, I forgot!



:C NO TATTOO OF YOUR NAAAME :C BUT WE SHOULD TALK ON AIM because i'll be on in like fifteen


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You're supposed to tune it every time you play it, but I don't. Hell, the only thing I know how to play is the riff from "*Wonderwall*" by Oasis and the rhythm from "Fuck A Dog" by Blink-182.


 
Wow, Oasis. I had that song on cassete  I can't believe it came out in '95.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Wow, Oasis. I had that song on cassete  I can't believe it came out in '95.


I like that song. It's on my Zune, and I was born in '95...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

FAF is boring tonight.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

HK let's troll some furries.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HK let's troll some furries.


ok


----------



## TDK (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HK let's troll some furries.



Count me in. I'll bring the drinks.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't like trolls. I like foxes.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I like that song. It's on my Zune, and I was born in '95...


Well that made me feel old. I was your age in 95'.
Didn't know we had other guitarists here. That's great.
12-strings are a bitch to tune, so no way I'm retuning after every song.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I don't like trolls. I like foxes.



i do too <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i do too <3




Oh hubba hubba ^^


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh hubba hubba ^^


What he's forgetting to say is he likes DEAD foxes. :sad: I like live ones. alive and full of energy!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> What he's forgetting to say is he likes DEAD foxes. :sad: I like live ones. alive and full of energy!




Just wike me!
Lol I made myself chuckle...again


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Just wike me!
> Lol I made myself chuckle...again


Oh, you naughty knotty boy! ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Oh, you naughty knotty boy! ^^



Gosh, I just did a sexy chuckle IRL...I want MOAR! :mrgreen:


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gosh, I just did a sexy chuckle IRL...I want MOAR! :mrgreen:


Oh you do, do you?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gosh, I just did a sexy chuckle IRL...I want MOAR! :mrgreen:



You're always wanting more.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> You're always wanting more.



Hey, I'm fueled by lust.
Btw, nice new ava. 
*Starts dryhumping my computer desk*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, I'm fueled by lust.
> Btw, nice new ava.
> *Starts dryhumping my computer desk*


Hold on there Sparky! Save it for the chatrooms!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hold on there Sparky! Save it for the chatrooms!!



Ah, AHH, oops, too late. Gotta go change my pants...again :roll:


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah, AHH, oops, too late. Gotta go change my pants...again :roll:



Oh that's just nasty.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah, AHH, oops, too late. Gotta go change my pants...again :roll:


I hope that was sarcasm...  If not, then murr...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Oh that's just nasty.


OOh! I caught that family guy reference! Cleveland ftw!



Seriman said:


> I hope that was sarcasm...  If not, then murr...



Twas but a joke my liege 

Now I are in the medieval era 
(I'm in such a random mood today)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OOh! I caught that family guy reference! Cleveland ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no mind. ^^


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OOh! I caught that family guy reference! Cleveland ftw!



Yep




Scotty1700 said:


> Twas but a joke my liege
> 
> Now I are in the medieval era
> (I'm in such a random mood today)



Umm, Aren't you always in a somewhat random mood?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm quite sporadic so yes, I guess you could say that.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, I'm quite sporadic so yes, I guess you could say that.



There's nothing wrong with that any way.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> There's nothing wrong with that any way.



Yuppers, I find it funny that I'm somehow constantly amusing myself....

Gosh, I love the word yuppers. Its so cute <3
And scamper <3333
I'm scampering off now


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yuppers, I find it funny that I'm somehow constantly amusing myself....
> 
> Gosh, I love the word yuppers. Its so cute <3
> And scamper <3333
> I'm scampering off now



Aww just as I'm getting on.
(I hate these dam time zones)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Aww just as I'm getting on.
> (I hate these dam time zones)




No, I'm not leaving (for long, gotta go drop a deuce) and I'll be back.

Lol, made myself laugh again ^____^


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I'm not leaving (for long, gotta go drop a deuce) and I'll be back.
> 
> Lol, made myself laugh again ^____^


Are you on something? This isn't the normal Scotty....... You need to release your sexual energies, because you're having QUITE the overload. I'll be happy to help. ^^  In a chatroom, o'corse.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Are you on something? This isn't the normal Scotty....... You need to release your sexual energies, because you're having QUITE the overload. I'll be happy to help. ^^



One thread has already been locked, Don't get this one locked as well.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> One thread has already been locked, Don't get this one locked as well.


Good idea. Yeah, I just noticed that... *oops*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Good idea. Yeah, I just noticed that... *oops*




Yeah I know, sorry


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Are you on something? This isn't the normal Scotty....... You need to release your sexual energies, because you're having QUITE the overload. I'll be happy to help. ^^  In a chatroom, o'corse.



You're next in line and I said I would tonight but I'm a bit busy pondering what to write for my story. How bout tomorrow?

Double post, my bad.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're next in line and I said I would tonight but I'm a bit busy pondering what to write for my story. How bout tomorrow?
> 
> Double post, my bad.


That's fine. LK is out with friends anyways... I hope your story works out!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

What story


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What story


Apparently he is writing one. I'd rather keep this thread on topic, since it's used a lot...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> That's fine. LK is out with friends anyways... I hope your story works out!


Thanks 


Heckler & Koch said:


> What story



If ya haven't caught on by now, I'm gonna attempt to write a dirty story or two <3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

kangaroo junk is upside down.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> If ya haven't caught on by now, I'm gonna attempt to write a dirty story or two <3


write one about LK constantly trying to rape me, but he never gets to. It can be a documentary!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> kangaroo junk is upside down.



Yes I have noticed this as well...

*Random fact o' the day! brought to you buy HarleyParanoia*


Also, I'm officially NOT 100% gay, I'd totally bone this chick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPankbXL3d0&feature=related


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes I have noticed this as well...
> 
> *Random fact o' the day! brought to you buy HarleyParanoia*
> 
> ...


Yes or no on my idea?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes or no on my idea?



I like the idea of hard to get but I think I would end it in a dirty scene...or maybe keep it clean until part 2


----------



## zc456 (Feb 12, 2010)

(Didn't read the rest of the thread) I'm 20 and its kinda a doubled edged sword for me. Long story unfortunately. However, I do feel separate from the rest of the generation.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I like the idea of hard to get but I think I would end it in a dirty scene...or maybe keep it clean until part 2


But that would break canon as I would never fuck a dude in the ass!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But that would break canon as I would never fuck a dude in the ass!



Who ever said i was going to stick to the "documentary" type....I'll be sure to have your character get boned though


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who ever said i was going to stick to the "documentary" type....I'll be sure to have your character get boned though


But then you'd piss off the fans for breaking canon! D=


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Enough banter! Please don't get this thread locked!

I'm putting this thread back on track:

What's the first cassete that you ever purchased?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

The one that I yiffed your mom to.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Too young to own any cassettes but too old for the "pokefur thread"...dang, I don't have a place in the FAF


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The one that I yiffed your mom to.


 
I imagine it would be a Hair Metal band?



Scotty1700 said:


> Too young to own any cassettes but too old for the "pokefur thread"...dang, I don't have a place in the FAF


 
I really glad I'm too old for that pokemon bullshit. I missed that by 3 years, thank God.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I imagine it would be a Hair Metal band?


 
I got to hand it to you your pretty insistent.

I think i bought a king diamond cassette from my dad if that counts.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I imagine it would be a Hair Metal band?
> 
> 
> 
> I really glad I'm too old for that pokemon bullshit. I missed that by 3 years, thank God.


I loved the pokemans when I was a kid. Now though, I don't. Damn kids...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I loved the pokemans when I was a kid. Now though, I don't. Damn kids...


I don't like pokemon either. It was friggen addicting when I was, like 10, now I'm into games like CoD... Or even better off (sometimes), no games at all!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff now?


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff now?


 
Sorry I heard your a cum dumpster around here. :V


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Enough banter! Please don't get this thread locked!
> 
> I'm putting this thread back on track:
> 
> What's the first cassete that you ever purchased?


I don't remember... I had a couple when I was really young, but I went to CDs... Now I use a Zune.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Sorry I heard your a cum dumpster around here. :V


No that would be scotty.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No that would be Harley.



it's true. :c


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 12, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> What's the first cassete that you ever purchased?


AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's true. :c


 
Only for me. <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Are we gunna yiff or what?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are we gunna yiff or what?


Leave it in a chat room, you horn dog... Let's try not to lock THIS thread.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

i'll yiff you right here HK


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll yiff you right here HK


Kickass let's go!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kickass let's go!



*i sit down on the bed and strip and murr*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *i sit down on the bed and strip and murr*


*I lick my tail sensually* yiffmurryiff


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *i sit down on the bed and strip and murr*


 
Come on. Don't get this thread locked. Go yiff in the stupid Pokefur thread or something.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *I lick my tail sensually* yiffmurryiff



i smirk and lick your tail as well, and i purr* purrrr.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

I are a cum dumpster!






It was originally green too....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i smirk and lick your tail as well, and i purr* purrrr.



That feels good... want more?






Scotty1700 said:


> I are a cum dumpster!
> 
> It was originally green too....




Hey you owe me yiff, let's yiff.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I are a cum dumpster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*murrs*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That feels good... want more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I refuse to partake in the locking of one of the best threads on this forum.

Edit: Where'd my dumpster go?????? IT like legit disappeared...
Edit2: And then it randomly reappears.....sure, lets go with that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I refuse to partake in the locking of one of the best threads on this forum.
> 
> Edit: Where'd my dumpster go?????? IT like legit disappeared...
> Edit2: And then it randomly reappears.....sure, lets go with that.


We can yiff in PMs you know.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I refuse to partake in the locking of one of the best threads on this forum.


 Yay!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That feels good... want more?



yea, a lot more <3



Scotty1700 said:


> No, I refuse to partake in the locking of one of the best threads on this forum.



aim me then ;3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Post #1000 XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

But it's story time and I'm just getting into it....
Going off to another sub-section and Harley I'll try and mention you on my 1,111th post


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But it's story time and I'm just getting into it....


Continue with story time, as inspiration can be rare sometimes. Yiff will happen again soon, I guarantee it.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But it's story time and I'm just getting into it....
> Going off to another sub-section and Harley I'll try and mention you on my 1,111th post



whenver you want <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But it's story time and I'm just getting into it....
> Going off to another sub-section and Harley I'll try and mention you on my 1,111th post


So are you using the idea I pitched to you?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So are you using the idea I pitched to you?



you gonna yiff me? >:C


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you gonna yiff me? >:C


Of course I am, where do you wanna go from here? Straight to anal or some foreplay?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course I am, where do you wanna go from here? Straight to anal or some foreplay?



pound my ass right now.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> pound my ass right now.


kay *yiffyiffyiff*


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Trying to re-rail this thread so it doesn't get locked!

What's your favorite classic car?

'66 Ford Fairlane, red


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Guns are cooler than cars.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay *yiffyiffyiff*



*unfunfunfunf* oh god yes HK!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *unfunfunfunf* oh god yes HK!


DEEPAH!

DEEEEPAH!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 13, 2010)

le sigh.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DEEPAH!
> 
> DEEEEPAH!



oh lord HK i'm gonna cum! >A<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So are you using the idea I pitched to you?



No, Ive got quite a good plot that I like.



ScrubWolf said:


> Trying to re-rail this thread so it doesn't get locked!
> 
> What's your favorite classic car?
> 
> '66 Ford Fairlane, red


My dad's got a 1967 Chevelle that I'm quite fond of...he's revamping it though so it's in a million pieces....
He also has a 1950 Harley which is pretty purdy 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Guns are cooler than cars.



Guns are quite fun. Another thing my dad has is an authentic Kar98k given to him by his uncle after he "pulled it from the hands of a freshly killed german".

What guns do you guys have experience with btw?
Ive only shot a Remington 870 (trap shooting) and a .44 magnum (beautiful gun, we weren't shooting anything specifically though, just dicking around)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> What's your favorite classic car?


'360 Cuda. I forgot what year, but I got to ride in it at the annual Woodward Cruise in the Detroit area last year... Loved that car.



Scotty1700 said:


> Guns are quite fun. Another thing my dad has is an authentic Kar98k  given to him by his uncle after he "pulled it from the hands of a  freshly killed german".


Wow. I'd love to have an authentic WWII gun, but not "pulled from a fresh kill"... lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, Ive got quite a good plot that I like.
> 
> 
> My dad's got a 1967 Chevelle that I'm quite fond of...he's revamping it though so it's in a million pieces....
> ...


I better be in it.

K98, R700, .357 (forgot the model, I think it's a dan wesson), Ruger Super Redhawk (.44 mag), M1 Garand, Ruger .45 handgun.

Also my K98 is authentic


----------



## Morroke (Feb 13, 2010)

God damnit furries.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, Ive got quite a good plot that I like.
> 
> 
> My dad's got a 1967 Chevelle that I'm quite fond of...he's revamping it though so it's in a million pieces....
> ...



Chevelles are fucking awesome. I'm going to buy a classic car in the next year or two and it's going to be either a Mid-sixties Ford Fairlane or a Mid-late sixties Chevelle.

I own a .22 marline rifle and a .40 Smith and Wesson semi-auto. I love my S&W. My dad has a few guns .38 nickle plated taurus revolver with porting (really cool muzzle flash when you run +p's ), Glock .40, Ruger 9mm, Ruger .44 Mag (<3), and a S&W .375. I've had a chance to play with all of them; my favorite is the Ruger .44 mag.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Morroke said:


> God damnit furries.



gawdamn fuzzies.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I better be in it.
> 
> K98, R700, .357 (forgot the model, I think it's a dan wesson), Ruger Super Redhawk (.44 mag), M1 Garand, Ruger .45 handgun.



Ooh I like!
I've never shot the Kar98k yet (heard it kicks like a mule) but I'm hoping to soon. I love the M1 Garand, one of my favorite rifles as it has a lot of character in the sense that it operates differently from any other. Had the opportunity to shoot a good ol' tommy gun (drum clip and all!) but it was when I was but a dumb kid and turned down the offer :cry:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ooh I like!
> I've never shot the Kar98k yet (heard it kicks like a mule) but I'm hoping to soon. I love the M1 Garand, one of my favorite rifles as it has a lot of character in the sense that it operates differently from any other. Had the opportunity to shoot a good ol' tommy gun (drum clip and all!) but it was when I was but a dumb kid and turned down the offer :cry:



First of, it's a magazine, not a clip. >=[

Second, K98's don't kick as bad as people make them out to, the M1 I shot kicked a lot harder than the K98.

Third, let's yiff now.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Chevelles are fucking awesome. I'm going to buy a classic car in the next year or two and it's going to be either a Mid-sixties Ford Fairlane or a Mid-late sixties Chevelle.
> 
> I own a .22 marline rifle and a .40 Smith and Wesson semi-auto. I love my S&W. My dad has a few guns .38 nickle plated taurus revolver with porting (really cool muzzle flash when you run +p's ), Glock .40, Ruger 9mm, Ruger .44 Mag (<3), and a S&W .375. I've had a chance to play with all of them; my favorite is the Ruger .44 mag.


I can see how hard you're trying to keep this thread on track, and I couldn't agree more. I've shot a pellet gun..... I am hoping to get a .22 soon... (Call me a pussy, but I live in a family that has no need for guns whatsoever... >_>)



Scotty1700 said:


> Ooh I like!
> I've never shot the Kar98k yet (heard it kicks like a mule) but I'm hoping to soon. I love the M1 Garand, one of my favorite rifles as it has a lot of character in the sense that it operates differently from any other. Had the opportunity to shoot a good ol' tommy gun (drum clip and all!) but it was when I was but a dumb kid and turned down the offer :cry:


I like the M1 Garand, though I've only seen it in CoD... :sad:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

way to make me look like a creep being the last one to respond, HK. >:C


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> First of, it's a magazine, not a clip. >=[
> *Sht, I knew that too....oh well, cry me a river.*
> 
> Second, K98's don't kick as bad as people make them out to, the M1 I shot kicked a lot harder than the K98.
> ...



Nope, your nitpicking has dissuaded me


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, your nitpicking has dissuaded me


We're gunna yiff whether you like it or not.

Also I've never actually fired a 12 gauge before... but it really isn't bad.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We're gunna yiff whether you like it or not.
> 
> Also I've never actually fired a 12 gauge before... but it really isn't bad.



Orly? Nothing's funner than watching the destructive power of buckshot


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly? Nothing's funner than watching the destructive power of buckshot


 
My dad is an asshole. The first time I shot a shotgun I was 7, and he loaded it with 3 1/2" Magnum 00. It about knocked me over, and I couldn't hear out of my right ear for a couple of hours


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> My dad is an asshole. The first time I shot a shotgun I was 7, and he loaded it with 3 1/2" Magnum 00. It about knocked me over, and I couldn't hear out of my right ear for a couple of hours



Sounds like it ^_^
I feel for ya 

Holy crap....guys I DO have a weakness...It's morning and I'm not the slightest bit sex driven, horny, hell I don't even want to look at yiff...I tink I are broken


----------



## kiro02 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ill be 23 in a month. and i've met people who dont know who power rangers are. i felt old :x


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

kiro02 said:


> Ill be 23 in a month. and i've met people who dont know who power rangers are. i felt old :x



Don't worry, just means you're saved from the power fags....they were always dumb to the point of disbelief...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't worry, just means you're saved from the power fags....they were always dumb to the point of disbelief...


Amen to that!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 13, 2010)

kiro02 said:


> Ill be 23 in a month. and i've met people who dont know who power rangers are. i felt old :x


My friends wife was one of the power rangers. That makes me really old. I never watched them.

favorite classic car: 65 chevy pickup. had one, fixed it up, it got stolen . so sad. any car from the sixties is great- I think the 60's was when the auto was perfected mechanically. no computers in them. in the 70's- late seventies specifically, cars started to get small and cheap- the pinto, the grimlin, and the honda. 

First Cassette: something by the cure: seventeen seconds, or three imaginary boys.

Guns: I own a 22 riffle_ great for plinking!- a S&W 357 revolver, a remington 12 gauge shotgun- I go to the range and shoot clay with it. tons of fun. I'm a member of the NRA too.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 13, 2010)

lol i am a hero!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i am a hero!


How so?


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 13, 2010)

Cars: I'd agree with scrubby on the fairlane.

Cassette: Bon Jovi, slippery when wet.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 13, 2010)

Favorite car: I can't answer that. Cars are my life.
First cassestte: The soundtrack to the original Ghostbusters movie.
Guns: Yes, please.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> How so?



lol this was almost to page 3 in the forum, and i posted a random thing in response to your protractor thing, sent it to page one, then like 8 pages evolve from it! i saved noso!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol this was almost to page 3 in the forum, and i posted a random thing in response to your protractor thing, sent it to page one, then like 8 pages evolve from it! i saved noso!


Yay!


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

21 in a few months, i loved stories about anthromorphic animals as a child, from classic fairytales to Disney movies. I only recently came into the fandom.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 14, 2010)

^ welcome aboard!  don't forget your ensure, and depends! on this site, at 21, you've got 1 foot in the grave!




Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol this was almost to page 3 in the forum, and i posted a random thing in response to your protractor thing, sent it to page one, then like 8 pages evolve from it! i saved noso!



it's a good feeling to keep this thread going, when you contribute to it, then it keeps going. as long as we keep the lockers from gaining control were good. I mean, a page of derailment can be fun at times, and with the geriatric crowd, (as we are), it can happen often. It does happen often. Actually it happens more often than not. 

NOSO rocks. *thumb lock* REEEEEEPO! 


thread direction: Random old people music name three arists/ songs yoiu wouldn't have heard on the radio if you were born after 1985.
Kim Carnes- Bety Davis Eyes
Descendents- Good Good Things
Pixies- lions and tigers


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 14, 2010)

First Cassette: Beach Boys 

Fav. vic.: 68 lemans 

Guns: Colt, Series 70 model 4 1911 45 Government model, 308 FAL, Blackhawk 41 Mag

^^


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 14, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Guns: I own a 22 riffle_ great for plinking!- a S&W 357 revolver, a remington 12 gauge shotgun- I go to the range and shoot clay with it. tons of fun. I'm a member of the NRA too.



Yay! A fellow NRA member  Not many of us in the fandom 



Sauvignon said:


> Favorite car: I can't answer that. Cars are my life.
> First cassestte: The soundtrack to the original Ghostbusters movie.
> Guns: Yes, please.



I have that cassete too; also the soundtrack to the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 



lowkey said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> thread direction: Random old people music name three arists/ songs yoiu wouldn't have heard on the radio if you were born after 1985.
> ...



The Band - "The Weight"
Iron Butterfly - "Inna Gadda Davida" (I've only heard it on satellite radio which doesn't count )
Bread - "Make it with you"


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Im a 34yr mouse here, on and off with the fandom.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Im a 34yr mouse here, on and off with the fandom.



lol how do you go on and off?


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol how do you go on and off?



Lol I meant i leave the fandom at times, when it gets too much. The drama and constant flood of porn does get old at times lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol I meant i leave the fandom at times, when it gets too much. The drama and constant flood of porn does get old at times lol



Nah, we're quite tame if I do say so myself....just don't put me in a thread with another male that likes RPing or shit's gonna hit the fan


----------



## Seriman (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, we're quite tame if I do say so myself....just don't put me in a thread with another male that likes RPing or shit's gonna hit the fan


^^


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol I meant i leave the fandom at times, when it gets too much. The drama and constant flood of porn does get old at times lol



lol mk but there IS a seperation between the fandom and this website


OH guys! lol i was at this restaurant late at night with some friends, and the waitress called me out on being a furry and bought me from my friend, so now i'm her pet hah!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol mk but there IS a seperation between the fandom and this website
> 
> 
> OH guys! lol i was at this restaurant late at night with some friends, and the waitress called me out on being a furry and bought me from my friend, so now i'm her pet hah!



Orly? You lucky fox you


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> OH guys! lol i was at this restaurant late at night with some friends, and the waitress called me out on being a furry and bought me from my friend, so now i'm her pet hah!



aww bullshit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> aww bullshit.









Don't you just want to turn him to the "dark side" and keep em for yourself <3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't you just want to turn him to the "dark side" and keep em for yourself <3



i just don't buy the "someone i never saw before in my life bought me as a pet! XD" act for a second.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i just don't buy the "someone i never saw before in my life bought me as a pet! XD" act for a second.



Hello, she's probably a furry just like us <3. All furries would tackle another at the sight of him/her haha. (Well, at least I would)


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i just don't buy the "someone i never saw before in my life bought me as a pet! XD" act for a second.



Wow... yeah even I'm not that submissive..


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hello, she's probably a furry just like us <3. All furries would tackle another at the sight of him/her haha. (Well, at least I would)



you don't buy someone you've never met as a pet.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you don't buy someone you've never met as a pet.



If I ran into you at a bar or some sht and suddenly realized it was you, I would totally whip out a collar and leash and take you home 

(Not really, don't worry haha)


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Wow... yeah even I'm not that submissive..



lol never said i got raped or something

the jest of the situation is she ended up being a hyper gaming chick, she was friends with one of my friends. and then when i came in(collar equipped of course) she called me out on being a furry, then after a while, we were there for almost 5 hours lol, she gave my friend a dollar to 'buy' me, then she told me i'm her pet now lol

so aparently if i go to that place again she'll have a leash for me, i'll take pictures


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol never said i got raped or something
> 
> the jest of the situation is she ended up being a hyper gaming chick, she was friends with one of my friends. and then when i came in(collar equipped of course) she called me out on being a furry, then after a while, we were there for almost 5 hours lol, she gave my friend a dollar to 'buy' me, then she told me i'm her pet now lol
> 
> so aparently if i go to that place again she'll have a leash for me, i'll take pictures



bull
shit.
:V
<3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you don't buy someone you've never met as a pet.



so you go to a pet store and get to know the chihuahua before bying it?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol never said i got raped or something
> 
> the jest of the situation is she ended up being a hyper gaming chick, she was friends with one of my friends. and then when i came in(collar equipped of course) she called me out on being a furry, then after a while, we were there for almost 5 hours lol, she gave my friend a dollar to 'buy' me, then she told me i'm her pet now lol
> 
> so aparently if i go to that place again she'll have a leash for me, i'll take pictures




^_^ I'd hate to say something like "Cool story bro" but that just about sums it up


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> so you go to a pet store and get to know the chihuahua before bying it?



seeing as that is totally different than buying another human as a sex slave...


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> seeing as that is totally different than buying another human as a sex slave...


And this is the first line that I see when I come into this thread...

Wow. Can someone explain to me why I keep coming back to the den? Please?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> seeing as that is totally different than buying another human as a sex slave...



hey now, you are jumping to our dirty minds!

i just said i was bought as a PET, you know, scratch the head and take it out on walks? what you NORMALLY do with animals, silly harley, not whips and chains...yet 

lol i'm pretty certain she meant it in a playful way, seeing how she doesnt seem that dangerous...damn


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> seeing as that is totally different than buying another human as a sex slave...


I think we're all aware that he wasn't owned for being a sex slave....just a friend 


Rsyk said:


> And this is the first line that I see when I come into this thread...
> 
> Wow. Can someone explain to me why I keep coming back to the den? Please?


You like the bromance and it's starting to grow on you so you just keep it comin'


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think we're all aware that he wasn't owned for being a sex slave....just a friend
> 
> You like the *bromance* and it's starting to grow on you so you just keep it comin'



lol, someone watches scrubs...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, someone watches scrubs...



Yeah I do but that's not where I got it from...just a generic term nowadays.
I hear it all the time in everyday life...


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, someone watches scrubs...


What Scotty said. It's a pretty generic term for gayness friendship between guys.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

damn, i must be out of the swing of things...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> What Scotty said. It's a pretty generic term for gayness friendship between guys.



....yeah I guess so..

Off-topic: I officially have a chocolate addiction...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ....yeah I guess so..
> 
> Off-topic: I officially have a chocolate addiction...



...Lucky...
Wish i had some chocolate...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...Lucky...
> Wish i had some chocolate...



lol i'm so eating a chocolate bunny right now...nomnomnom


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i'm so eating a chocolate bunny right now...nomnomnom



0_0
i think it's safe to say i'm the only guy in this forum that doesn't have any chocloate...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i'm so eating a chocolate bunny right now...nomnomnom



*nomnomnom* I LOVE Chocolate!



Krasl said:


> 0_0
> i think it's safe to say i'm the only guy in this forum that doesn't have any chocloate...



Again, poor deprived child


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *nomnomnom* I LOVE Chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, poor deprived child



*curls into fetul position over in the corner*
I haz no NOMNOMS!!!!
*begins to rock back and forth against the wall*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *curls into fetul position over in the corner*
> I haz no NOMNOMS!!!!
> *begins to rock back and forth against the wall*



*Throws a heart shaped box of chocolates at you with a wink soon following*


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Throws a heart shaped box of chocolates at you with a wink soon following*


^That means he wants to yiff.

Not because of the wink. Because he always wants to yiff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ^That means he wants to yiff.
> 
> Not because of the wink. Because he always wants to yiff.



<3 Every time I wink i want to yiff...which is about all the time


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ^That means he wants to yiff.
> 
> Not because of the wink. Because he always wants to yiff.



its true, if he says he doesn't want to yiff, he's right behind you...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Throws a heart shaped box of chocolates at you with a wink soon following*



*jumps up and gives you a nearly bone shattering bear hug*
THANK YOU!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Rysk*
> ^That means he wants to yiff.
> 
> Not because of the wink. Because he always wants to yiff.



Well, he's a naughty fox.
He's suppose to wanna yiff, lol! :3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

lol i feel out of place cuz imma fawkes and i dont wanna yiff all the time


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yuppers, naughty foxes want to get knotty if ya get what I'm sayin ^_^



Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i feel out of place cuz imma fawkes and i dont wanna yiff all the time




Cause you're not a kid at heart. I'm 17 years old and I act like a 7 year old horny bastard 

You got age so you gotta act uh...what's that one word that starts with a "M" again?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> its true, if he says he doesn't want to yiff, he's right behind you...


SURPRISE BUTTSEX!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> SURPRISE BUTTSECKS!



Fix'd

I love spelling it wrong cause it turns something hawt into something funny AND hawt


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> SURPRISE BUTTSEX!



OMG!!!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause you're not a kid at heart. I'm 17 years old and I act like a 7 year old horny bastard
> 
> You got age so you gotta act uh...what's that one word that starts with a "M" again?



lol if'n ya knew me you would know that word is the FARTHEST from the truth, its just text and phone sexxingz are soooo boring!


----------



## *Saiya* (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm 19, 20 this year, been a furry since i was 13


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol if'n ya knew me you would know that word is the FARTHEST from the truth, its just text and phone sexxingz are soooo boring!



haha, gotcha 

I love being immature. It's so much more fun than being responsible and whatnot....I should change my life philosophy to "Carpe Diem" which is practically the life blood of immaturity.

P.S. Carpe Diem means "Seize the Day" in latin, more or less saying live life like a stupid fucker and make the best of it


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> P.S. Carpe Diem means "Seize the Day" in latin, more or less saying live life like a stupid fucker and make the best of it



if someone DIDN'T know that, we should lynch them!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> haha, gotcha
> 
> I love being immature. It's so much more fun than being responsible and whatnot....I should change my life philosophy to "Carpe Diem" which is practically the life blood of immaturity.
> 
> P.S. Carpe Diem means "Seize the Day" in latin, more or less saying live life like a stupid fucker and make the best of it



lol, it's like they say.
"Keep your childhood alive, even if it means getting rid of the adult in you"


----------



## Seriman (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Morric, was it you that LK went out with last night? ^^

I learned about "Carpe Diem" in english class last semester...


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 14, 2010)

More into Carpe Nocturnum here...

when I'm not stonefaced drunk and makin myself look even more foolish than I already am


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hey Morric, was it you that LK went out with last night? ^^
> 
> I learned about "Carpe Diem" in english class last semester...



'went out' ? i hung out with him later on last night, but he is working on raping someone right now who's pretty damn scared lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 15, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> 'went out' ? i hung out with him later on last night, but he is working on raping someone right now who's pretty damn scared lol


lol

Yeah, I meant 'went out' meaning that he left his room...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> lol
> 
> Yeah, I meant 'went out' meaning that he left his room...



yep, but i didnt get what i wanted that night... *sigh* he got away


----------



## Seriman (Feb 16, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yep, but i didnt get what i wanted that night... *sigh* he got away


Well I hope you catch him soon.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yep, but i didnt get what i wanted that night... *sigh* he got away




Don't worry, you'll find someone eventually ^___^


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 16, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> More into Carpe Nocturnum here...
> 
> when I'm not stonefaced drunk and makin myself look even more foolish than I already am


Sounds like a pretty good way to seize the night to me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

My bro's friend has an M1 Garand that hasn't been shot since the war and I totally want to shoot it. I also know someone who got a 9mm pistol (I have no clue what it was, seemed to be an off the wall brand) for xmas and another 9mm pistol for his birthday like 5 days after christmas and he ended up getting 20 shot mags for both. I wanna go dual wield em now <3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My bro's friend has an M1 Garand that hasn't been shot since the war and I totally want to shoot it. I also know someone who got a 9mm pistol (I have no clue what it was, seemed to be an off the wall brand) for xmas and another 9mm pistol for his birthday like 5 days after christmas and he ended up getting 20 shot mags for both. I wanna go dual wield em now <3


Nice. I wish I had a gun of some sort... The only actual gun I've ever fired was a civil war musket, without any projectile. Go me. >_<   I'll just hope that I'll get a .22 some time in the next decade...


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Nice. I wish I had a gun of some sort... The only actual gun I've ever fired was a civil war musket, without any projectile. Go me. >_<   I'll just hope that I'll get a .22 some time in the next decade...


Don't feel bad, I only fired that little orange gun from "duck hunt".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Don't feel bad, I only fired that little orange gun from "duck hunt".



Gooooood times.


----------



## KatmanDu (Feb 16, 2010)

Favorite classic car: Steve McQueen's Mustang Fastback in "Bullitt". Ever since seeing that movie I've wanted that car.

Guns: Well, ones I've owned: Ruger Redhawk .44 mag, Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag, Remington 870 12 ga, Ruger SP-101 .357 mag, Randall .45 Auto, Para-Ordnance 14-45 LDA, Para-Ordnance 14-45 LDA Nite-Tac, vintage M1 Carbine, Ruger #1 Tropical .338 winmag, FN-FAL .308. (All I've got now are the SP-101, M1, FN-FAL, and Nite-Tac). Guns I've had experience with... geez. All the Glocks; Springfields, H&K, S&W. Colt AR-15's and variants, MAC-11, MP5 9mm and .40... shit, I can't list them all. Pretty much anything but some exotics; but it's also part of what I do for a living. Luvs me some MP5; I can shoot the hell out of that expensive little German bitch.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 16, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> Favorite classic car: Steve McQueen's Mustang Fastback in "Bullitt". Ever since seeing that movie I've wanted that car.
> 
> Guns: Well, ones I've owned: Ruger Redhawk .44 mag, Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag, Remington 870 12 ga, Ruger SP-101 .357 mag, Randall .45 Auto, Para-Ordnance 14-45 LDA, Para-Ordnance 14-45 LDA Nite-Tac, vintage M1 Carbine, Ruger #1 Tropical .338 winmag, FN-FAL .308. (All I've got now are the SP-101, M1, FN-FAL, and Nite-Tac). Guns I've had experience with... geez. All the Glocks; Springfields, H&K, S&W. Colt AR-15's and variants, MAC-11, MP5 9mm and .40... shit, I can't list them all. Pretty much anything but some exotics; but it's also part of what I do for a living. Luvs me some MP5; I can shoot the hell out of that expensive little German bitch.



Will you marry me!!!!

Hehe jk, Just love the huge gun collection.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 16, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> Favorite classic car: Steve McQueen's Mustang Fastback in "Bullitt". Ever since seeing that movie I've wanted that car.
> 
> Guns: Well, ones I've owned: Ruger Redhawk .44 mag, Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag, Remington 870 12 ga, Ruger SP-101 .357 mag, Randall .45 Auto, Para-Ordnance 14-45 LDA, Para-Ordnance 14-45 LDA Nite-Tac, vintage M1 Carbine, Ruger #1 Tropical .338 winmag, FN-FAL .308. (All I've got now are the SP-101, M1, FN-FAL, and Nite-Tac). Guns I've had experience with... geez. All the Glocks; Springfields, H&K, S&W. Colt AR-15's and variants, MAC-11, MP5 9mm and .40... shit, I can't list them all. Pretty much anything but some exotics; but it's also part of what I do for a living. Luvs me some MP5; I can shoot the hell out of that expensive little German bitch.



Wow...That is a LOT of guns...
You should move down here where i live, you would fit right in!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 16, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> Favorite classic car: Steve McQueen's Mustang Fastback in "Bullitt". Ever since seeing that movie I've wanted that car.
> 
> Guns: Well, ones I've owned: Ruger Redhawk .44 mag, Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag, Remington 870 12 ga, Ruger SP-101 .357 mag, Randall .45 Auto, Para-Ordnance 14-45 LDA, Para-Ordnance 14-45 LDA Nite-Tac, vintage M1 Carbine, Ruger #1 Tropical .338 winmag, FN-FAL .308. (All I've got now are the SP-101, M1, FN-FAL, and Nite-Tac). Guns I've had experience with... geez. All the Glocks; Springfields, H&K, S&W. Colt AR-15's and variants, MAC-11, MP5 9mm and .40... shit, I can't list them all. Pretty much anything but some exotics; but it's also part of what I do for a living. Luvs me some MP5; I can shoot the hell out of that expensive little German bitch.



Nice little collection you have there 

Have you played around with the Taurus Judge? I'm thinking about getting one of those to keep in my truck; I think I like the idea of being able to load .45 LCs and 410s.


----------



## King Roach (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm 67 years old no homo


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 16, 2010)

King Roach said:


> i'm 67 years old no homo



That's nice.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice little collection you have there
> 
> Have you played around with the Taurus Judge? I'm thinking about getting one of those to keep in my truck; I think I like the idea of being able to load .45 LCs and 410s.


It's a gimmick gun. The only thing it's good for is shooting small animals or fucking up paper targets. If you want one for either of those than go for it. If you buy it thinking it's a super badass hand-held self defense shotgun, stay clear of it.


----------



## KatmanDu (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep in mind the only ones I still own are the M1, Para Nite-Tac, SP-101, and FN-FAL... sold all the rest at one point or another. The full-auto stuff I got to play with by virtue of my job. (BTW, I wanna find the person who can empty a MAC-11 from 20 yards at six targets without using the stock and still hit anything... must be somewhere, 'cause Hollywood seems to think it's possible)

I haven't shot a Judge, but I'd put it in the "back-up/belly gun" category... relatively short sight radius, heavy recoil, small grips and flush rear sight make it a close-in, last-ditch gun in my mind; but it's still almost too big to conceal comfortably. If that's what you're looking for- or just want to blast .410's out of a revolver- I admit, 5 .410's at close range will make a mess. I just wouldn't want to have to hit something more than 15-20 yards away with it. I'm sure it's capable; but so's my SP-101 (with the same drawbacks) and I keep it solely as an "oh-shit" gun.

I still want a Desert Eagle for no other reason than I want to find a retention holster for it and try to convince the Sheriff to let me carry it. Never happen, but it'll be amusing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> Keep in mind the only ones I still own are the M1, Para Nite-Tac, SP-101, and FN-FAL... sold all the rest at one point or another. The full-auto stuff I got to play with by virtue of my job. (BTW, I wanna find the person who can empty a MAC-11 from 20 yards at six targets without using the stock and still hit anything... must be somewhere, 'cause Hollywood seems to think it's possible)
> 
> I haven't shot a Judge, but I'd put it in the "back-up/belly gun" category... relatively short sight radius, heavy recoil, small grips and flush rear sight make it a close-in, last-ditch gun in my mind; but it's still almost too big to conceal comfortably. If that's what you're looking for- or just want to blast .410's out of a revolver- I admit, 5 .410's at close range will make a mess. I just wouldn't want to have to hit something more than 15-20 yards away with it. I'm sure it's capable; but so's my SP-101 (with the same drawbacks) and I keep it solely as an "oh-shit" gun.
> 
> I still want a Desert Eagle for no other reason than I want to find a retention holster for it and try to convince the Sheriff to let me carry it. Never happen, but it'll be amusing.


Get a S&W 500 and carry that. Better than a Desert Eagle.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's a gimmick gun. The only thing it's good for is shooting small animals or fucking up paper targets. If you want one for either of those than go for it. If you buy it thinking it's a super badass hand-held self defense shotgun, stay clear of it.





KatmanDu said:


> Keep in mind the only ones I still own are the M1, Para Nite-Tac, SP-101, and FN-FAL... sold all the rest at one point or another. The full-auto stuff I got to play with by virtue of my job. (BTW, I wanna find the person who can empty a MAC-11 from 20 yards at six targets without using the stock and still hit anything... must be somewhere, 'cause Hollywood seems to think it's possible)
> 
> I haven't shot a Judge, but I'd put it in the "back-up/belly gun" category... relatively short sight radius, heavy recoil, small grips and flush rear sight make it a close-in, last-ditch gun in my mind; but it's still almost too big to conceal comfortably. If that's what you're looking for- or just want to blast .410's out of a revolver- I admit, 5 .410's at close range will make a mess. I just wouldn't want to have to hit something more than 15-20 yards away with it. I'm sure it's capable; but so's my SP-101 (with the same drawbacks) and I keep it solely as an "oh-shit" gun.
> 
> I still want a Desert Eagle for no other reason than I want to find a retention holster for it and try to convince the Sheriff to let me carry it. Never happen, but it'll be amusing.



I have a slot in the driver's side door that it would fit nicely in; I was only thinking of getting it as something for the truck in case of a car jacking or something. It would make a mess of anyone within 6 feet (i.e. someone trying to carjack or rob me. I definitely wouldn't carry it concealed as it's waaay to big for that.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 18, 2010)

poor noso


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 18, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> poor noso


Which one and why? I be confused.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 18, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Which one and why? I be confused.



there's more than one?


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 18, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> there's more than one?


Never mind, thought you were referring to a person not the thread.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 18, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Never mind, thought you were referring to a person not the thread.



no i'm talking about the endangered species which IS the thread


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> no i'm talking about the endangered species which IS the thread



Well all he older gents don't get on here on a daily basis so it sorta dies out every other day....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well all he older gents don't get on here on a daily basis so it sorta dies out every other day....



true...so true...


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well all he older gents don't get on here on a daily basis so it sorta dies out every other day....


I believe you mean the gents in the prime of their lives.
Oh lord, I found more white hairs above ma ears.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Never mind, thought you were referring to a person not the thread.



What kind of twelve string do you have/


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What kind of twelve string do you have/


What makes ya think I hav a twelve string?







OOOOvation celebrity cc245 I believe. Acoustic/electric cutaway. Not the best but I love her. You?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> What makes ya think I hav a twelve string?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have 16 strings altogether, but I spend most of my time on the regular ol' six-string acoustic. I've been debating whether or not I should get a 12 string like yours, or a classical six string acoustic-electric cutaway.... I mean, six strings is enough for me to deal with, but 12 strings sound awesome.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well all he older gents don't get on here on a daily basis so it sorta dies out every other day....



Depends on your definition of "older gent". For example Do you mean those above 25? If so then I can say "older gents" do get on, on a daily basis as I am on here daily. (unless my internet goes down like it did yesterday)


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I have 16 strings altogether, but I spend most of my time on the regular ol' six-string acoustic. I've been debating whether or not I should get a 12 string like yours, or a classical six string acoustic-electric cutaway.... I mean, six strings is enough for me to deal with, but 12 strings sound awesome.


16!? Is that code for 2 sixes and a bass?
It all depends on your style. I have a nylon for flamenco and classical, But I love open c tuning on the 12-string. If you've ever heard Bjorn Berge, I love his slide guitar on a 12-string.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> 16!? Is that code for 2 sixes and a bass?
> It all depends on your style. I have a nylon for flamenco and classical, But I love open c tuning on the 12-string. If you've ever heard Bjorn Berge, I love his slide guitar on a 12-string.



Yep, two sixes and a bass. I'm leaning towards a new nylon six string, with a cutaway so I can actually use all the frets. What kind do you have?


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yep, two sixes and a bass. I'm leaning towards a new nylon six string, with a cutaway so I can actually use all the frets. What kind do you have?



Except the 12, all ma guitars are cheap no name types. It says Takeharu and has a "state of hawaii" tag on the inside. I suspect someone took it from a public school. Sounds good though. No cutaway unfortunately.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Except the 12, all ma guitars are cheap no name types. It says Takeharu and has a "state of hawaii" tag on the inside. I suspect someone took it from a public school. Sounds good though. No cutaway unfortunately.



My acoustic is a decent Alvarez, but the other two aren't worth mentioning. I'd like my next one to be a bit better quality, but I'm not sure exactly what, yet.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Depends on your definition of "older gent". For example Do you mean those above 25? If so then I can say "older gents" do get on, on a daily basis as I am on here daily. (unless my internet goes down like it did yesterday)



Woah woah woah.....you're 25 yet you're mic shy??? (Refering to your rant/rave thread...)

Anyways, I noticed that not all the 21+ group that I consider the "older gents" don't get on...This includes Morric, Scrubwolf (not so bad), wolfrunner, occasionally LonelyKitsune, that one user who claims to be the oldest furry on the FAF, and a few others. They're basically the main contributers to this thread....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 18, 2010)

oh god how did i get here im not good with computers


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Woah woah woah.....you're 25 yet you're mic shy??? (Refering to your rant/rave thread...)
> 
> Anyways, I noticed that not all the 21+ group that I consider the "older gents" don't get on...This includes Morric, Scrubwolf (not so bad), wolfrunner, occasionally LonelyKitsune, that one user who claims to be the oldest furry on the FAF, and a few others. They're basically the main contributers to this thread....



Well people like me shouldn't really reply here 

Anyway 


Heckler & Koch said:


> oh god how did i get here im not good with computers



your curiosity lead you here.

No matter when you start pursuing what you are and what you like - it's never too late (maybe when you're 70+)


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey, what is this? Turn it off the water, man! Who do you think clem all this mess up?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 18, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I believe you mean the gents in the prime of their lives.
> Oh lord, I found more white hairs above ma ears.





Scotty1700 said:


> Well all he older gents don't get on here on a daily basis so it sorta dies out every other day....




So ya. we don't get on here much cause were trying to keep our lives afloat. once you hit thirty, it's all about making ends meet. and they rarely do, but when they do, and you can stop and breathe for a while, then it makes you feel like life really is worth all the B.S. (and it is) I haven't left a comment on here for a while, but i like checking in to this thread, even when I'm beat at the end of the day just to see where it's going. sometimes it's great, and the banter is a lot of fun, sometimes it's quizzical, and you learn a few things about our hobbies and interests, and yet other times you think it will be locked. But I have to say that there's a grounding feeling in how the thread tends to morph and grow that has a genuine liveliness to it.  Or maybe I'm just a desperate romantic that likes to think that the age of this thread is like the age of myself, and all the old folks on it. I would hate to see it die. Kinda got attached to all of those posting.  
However, I wax sentimental  and who the hell wants sentimentality on a furrie thread? I mean besides the old ones.....:grin:

Martini anyone?


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 18, 2010)

Here ! I could use one D:

And being romantical isn't something to be ashamed of.
Older, romantic guys are sexy


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Woah woah woah.....you're 25 yet you're mic shy??? (Refering to your rant/rave thread...)
> 
> Anyways, I noticed that not all the 21+ group that I consider the "older gents" don't get on...This includes Morric, Scrubwolf (not so bad), wolfrunner, occasionally LonelyKitsune, that one user who claims to be the oldest furry on the FAF, and a few others. They're basically the main contributers to this thread....




Dude, 28 here ... and I'm piss arse shy on the mic.  Unless I'm drunk, as you no doubt remember.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah i do not get on as much as i used to, sorry! getting ready for deployment


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 18, 2010)

I think age doesn't really influence if you use a mic. It's just a matter of yourself. As for me I already met 16 year-old guys who where really shy and some of them were really outgoing. Just a matter of person really; nothing you can distinguish by age.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 19, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah i do not get on as much as i used to, sorry! getting ready for deployment




grrrrarr. I don't think you should go dude. just tell them your too busy, you have a few conferences you need to go to , and the nosos you made plans with just wouldn't be able to deal with life if you didn't make it. I'm sure your boss would understand. he seems like an alright guy.....

I understand though i'm swampeded too. i have a light week next week, so looking into those dates for cons. Hopefully a few of us can make it happen!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 19, 2010)

lowkey said:


> grrrrarr. I don't think you should go dude. just tell them your too busy, you have a few conferences you need to go to , and the nosos you made plans with just wouldn't be able to deal with life if you didn't make it. I'm sure your boss would understand. he seems like an alright guy.....
> 
> I understand though i'm swampeded too. i have a light week next week, so looking into those dates for cons. Hopefully a few of us can make it happen!



Not the only one worried about this situation Lowkey.  Offered a shoulder here, otherwise .. prolly best I keep my snout out of sniffing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Dog Penis.

In my asshole.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dog Penis.
> 
> In my asshole.



If that's something that floats ya boat ...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 19, 2010)

35 here, always loved dragons and thought of my self as one. Havent actualy got into the furry part of it till like at least 15 years ago.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 19, 2010)

Yay, another 30+ fur. Nice to meet ya Bleu.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 19, 2010)

wow it been some time sense i last posted here... ya me and Morric have deen uber busy getting shit ready to go, but i dont think i will be going this time... at lest i hope not.

just got off 24 hr duty and i got some drawings done and ill be posting them on deviantart soon. X3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow it been some time sense i last posted here... ya me and Morric have deen uber busy getting shit ready to go, but i dont think i will be going this time... at lest i hope not.
> 
> just got off 24 hr duty and i got some drawings done and ill be posting them on deviantart soon. X3


Eesh... 24 hour duty... I hope you don't go either, and I hope you have some down time eventually!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Eesh... 24 hour duty... I hope you don't go either, and I hope you have some down time eventually!



Agreed, I hope for the best of you and Bravo Company (I'm pretty sure that's what you said...right?) seeing as how they're hauling the troops off.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Agreed, I hope for the best of you and Bravo Company (I'm pretty sure that's what you said...right?) seeing as how they're hauling the troops off.



lol, army talk, surprising relivent to the CURRENT topic. :3


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Agreed, I hope for the best of you and Bravo Company (I'm pretty sure that's what you said...right?) seeing as how they're hauling the troops off.




Agreed.  Be in the corner if anyone needs a shoulder.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Agreed, I hope for the best of you and Bravo Company (I'm pretty sure that's what you said...right?) seeing as how they're hauling the troops off.


I think he was also part of the Black Hearts, right? I think he said something about everybody having a name that was also a suit of cards, but my memory sucks... >_<


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I think he was also part of the Black Hearts, right? I think he said something about everybody having a name that was also a suit of cards, but my memory sucks... >_<




*shrug* not around anymore, so .. hell if I know.  Either way, wish for the best.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, army talk, surprising relivent to the CURRENT topic. :3



Hehe, Gotta love  the phonetic alphabet 




wolfrunner7 said:


> Agreed.  Be in the corner if anyone needs a shoulder.




*Drags you outta the corner* The corner is for emos and/or depressed people and you're not either of the two! Quit being so  down on yourself, be happy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, Gotta love  the phonetic alphabet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sneaks over to the corner, pulls out a bag of corn chips and a liter of soda*
party time in the corner!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *sneaks over to the corner, pulls out a bag of corn chips and a liter of soda*
> party time in the corner!


*runs to the corner with a box of ice pops, and jug of chocolate fudge* It's all I have that I can bring to a party...  >_>


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 19, 2010)

alpha
bravo
delta
echo
foxtrot(yay)
gulf
hotel
india
juliet
kilo
lima
mike
november
oscar
papa
quebec
romeo
sierra
tango
uniform
victor
whiskey(also yay)
x-ray
yankee
zulu

yay!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *runs to the corner with a box of ice pops, and jug of chocolate fudge* It's all I have that I can bring to a party...  >_>



Brings my nonexistant physical copies of my yiff collection along with a box of condoms.....oh wait.....

Nah, I gotz the ice cream!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> alpha
> bravo
> delta
> echo
> ...



Wewt *Highfive* (For the sake of foxtrot and whiskey!)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *runs to the corner with a box of ice pops, and jug of chocolate fudge* It's all I have that I can bring to a party...  >_>



*gives you a wolf hug*
great!
every party needs treats! :3



Scotty1700 said:


> Brings my nonexistant physical copies of my yiff collection along with a box of condoms.....oh wait.....
> 
> Nah, I gotz the ice cream!



Ah, why you gotta be teasing me?
oh well, i like ice cream anyway. ^_^


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 19, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> alpha
> bravo
> delta
> echo
> ...



You're not so old that you were able to kill Charlie.  (Neither am I, but that's beside the point.)


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, Gotta love  the phonetic alphabet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or people who are just trying to keep distance.  I'm not currently emo or depressed, just observant.  You tend to learn what to look for, and know to keep your nose and ears down and away from situations you ought not to be sniffin.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Or people who are just trying to keep distance.  I'm not currently emo or depressed, just observant.  You tend to learn what to look for, and know to keep your nose and ears down and away from situations you ought not to be sniffin.



Aww, you're just shy is all ^_^

Come on out and have a bit of fun, you only live once right?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Aww, you're just shy is all ^_^
> 
> Come on out and have a bit of fun, you only live once right?



i'll get the stuff for the party!
*runs out of the thread*


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Brings my nonexistant physical copies of my yiff collection along with a box of condoms.....oh wait.....
> 
> Nah, I gotz the ice cream!




Be careful what ya wish fer... and don't be ashamed, I've almost 3 gigs of it on my lappy.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Aww, you're just shy is all ^_^
> 
> Come on out and have a bit of fun, you only live once right?




True enough, perhaps.. I just don't revel in making others uncomfortable is all.  And am a fairly good reader.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Be careful what ya wish fer... and don't be ashamed, I've almost 3 gigs of it on my lappy.



lol, looks like i was late for that party! :3
Damn!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

FUCK Y'ALL YOUNGIN'S DIS THREED EESH FOR US OLD FOAGIES, SIKE!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK Y'ALL YOUNGIN'S DIS THREED EESH FOR US OLD FOAGIES, SIKE!




Epic.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, and speaking of yapping.. how in the hell does this Skype crap work.  I feel like a freaken n00b.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Be careful what ya wish fer... and don't be ashamed, I've almost 3 gigs of it on my lappy.



Crist, I only have 240 mb and I though I had a moderate amount....




wolfrunner7 said:


> True enough, perhaps.. I just don't revel in making others uncomfortable is all.  And am a fairly good reader.



I don't think it's possible for a charming guy such as your self to make anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Epic.



I'd say the extended version but then again it's just a tad overkill.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Crist, I only have 240 mb and I though I had a moderate amount....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lmao, charming?  wow.. ask the other two, am sure they'd have a different assessment on that view


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Lmao, charming?  wow.. ask the other two, am sure they'd have a different assessment on that view



hah well you don't seem so bad now. Heck, the only way to find out is to figure it out for myself ^_^


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> hah well you don't seem so bad now. Heck, the only way to find out is to figure it out for myself ^_^




Again, heh.. be careful what ya wish fer.

And for the record .. being a nice person, doesn't always make you friends.  Creeps some people out I guess when you try to be selfless..


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Again, heh.. be careful what ya wish fer.
> 
> And for the record .. being a nice person, doesn't always make you friends.  Creeps some people out I guess when you try to be selfless..



I get the hint  

Anywho, time to call it quits for me.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I get the hint
> 
> Anywho, time to call it quits for me.




Wasn't meant in any bad way.. up to you if ya wish to know more.  I'm not the kinda person who forces a situation or chases after others if they seek nothing in me.

Was trying to point out that I've been friendly and selfless to others.. and it only serves to scare them away..

Get some rest friend, tis late.  Perhaps we'll speak tomorrow..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

proabably a tad inappropriate for me to say this, but good night both of you!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> proabably a tad inappropriate for me to say this, but good night both of you!




Nothing wrong with it whatsoever, thanks.. will try to get some rest myself.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 20, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Yay, another 30+ fur. Nice to meet ya Bleu.


 Thanks  always good to see new furrys, but makes me wonder with all the newer and younger furrys, do other older furrys lose the intrest?  
So far i feel like il be a FURRY FOR LIFE!!


----------



## Blaze tail (Feb 20, 2010)

i just turned 14 and ive been in the fandom for about 2 years but never been to addicted to it, but i always seem to choose fox or someone while paying brawl XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Nothing wrong with it whatsoever, thanks.. will try to get some rest myself.



Np, and good luck with that. 



Blaze tail said:


> i just turned 14 and ive been in the fandom for about 2 years but never been to addicted to it, but i always seem to choose fox or someone while paying brawl XD



lol, probably cuz fox is a badass in most super smash bros. games.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm 25.

You youngins and yer fur suits and yer poke e mans!

Get off my lawn!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> I'm 25.
> 
> You youngins and yer fur suits and yer poke e mans!
> 
> Get off my lawn!



lol


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

28, got ya beat.

You're on my lawn now mr. kittykat


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> 28, got ya beat.
> 
> You're on my lawn now mr. kittykat



uh-oh!
look out kitty!
he's getting his cane!
run!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> uh-oh!
> look out kitty!
> he's getting his cane!
> run!




Lol, this pup doesn't use a cane .. and walking on anything more than 4 legs is either painful or just wouldn't happen.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Lol, this pup doesn't use a cane .. and walking on anything more than 4 legs is either painful or just wouldn't happen.




whew goo, false alarm kitty...
he only has...
*gasp*
Claws!
Run kitty, RUUUUN!!


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 20, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Thanks  always good to see new furrys, but makes me wonder with all the newer and younger furrys, do other older furrys lose the intrest?
> So far i feel like il be a FURRY FOR LIFE!!


I hope they lost interest, otherwise furries die off young *cough*
Yeah, I think the furriness will be with me forever. I've tried to get rid of it, but it's sticky.


wolfrunner7 said:


> 28, got ya beat.
> 
> You're on my lawn now mr. kittykat


Gottcha beat by 2 years. Wait a minute, I don't wanna win this game. If anyone has some spare 20's I'd like some back please.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Oh, and speaking of yapping.. how in the hell does this Skype crap work.  I feel like a freaken n00b.



I'll help ya out, it's quite easy once you get the basics down.



GoldenJackal said:


> I'm 25.
> 
> You youngins and yer fur suits and yer poke e mans!
> 
> Get off my lawn!



Pull out your M1 Garand and persuade me lil kitty 
(Gran Torino Reference)


----------



## CJ_BEAR_WOLF_HYBRID (Feb 20, 2010)

im almost 31 and brand new to the whole Furry scene


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

CJ_BEAR_WOLF_HYBRID said:


> im almost 31 and brand new to the whole Furry scene



Bear/wolf hybrid, very interesting. Welcome to the fandom old man 

Sht...you're almost twice as old as me, only off by 3 years....:?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 20, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> I'm 25.
> 
> You youngins and yer fur suits and yer poke e mans!
> 
> Get off my lawn!





wolfrunner7 said:


> 28, got ya beat.
> 
> You're on my lawn now mr. kittykat



you kidos are cracking me up. i'm 33, and as soon as I get out of this iron lung, I'm going to wheel myself over there and ... oh crap, I forgot, they won't let me leave the home....



twelvestring said:


> I hope they lost interest, otherwise furries die off young *cough*
> Yeah, I think the furriness will be with me forever. I've tried to get rid of it, but it's sticky.
> 
> Gottcha beat by 2 years. Wait a minute, I don't wanna win this game. If anyone has some spare 20's I'd like some back please.



it looks like I'm winning now, I hope a really old one shows up soon, before I have to put my other foot in the grave. 
I hate to do this twelvers, but I think we really need to start talking about funeral plans again. I have been having second thoughts about the steel blue casket choice I made last month. I'm thinking the oak would be much nicer.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 20, 2010)

This is relevant, and on topic, all you kids watch, listen and learn.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n34eeXWjUQ


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bear/wolf hybrid, very interesting. Welcome to the fandom old man
> 
> Sht...you're almost twice as old as me, only off by 3 years....:?



lol, that's a chick you're talking to by the way.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, that's a chick you're talking to by the way.



yeah, she never put her gender until after I posted...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> yeah, she never put her gender until after I posted...



lol

that is all...


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 20, 2010)

CJ_BEAR_WOLF_HYBRID said:


> im almost 31 and brand new to the whole Furry scene


Cool, I'm very pleased at the increase in 30+ furries were getting. Nice to meet ya CJ


Scotty1700 said:


> Bear/wolf hybrid, very interesting. Welcome to the fandom old man
> 
> Sht...you're almost twice as old as me, only off by 3 years....:?


Hang your head in shame Scotty. That's just a horrible greeting.:smile:


lowkey said:


> it looks like I'm winning now, I hope a really old one shows up soon, before I have to put my other foot in the grave.
> I hate to do this twelvers, but I think we really need to start talking about funeral plans again. I have been having second thoughts about the steel blue casket choice I made last month. I'm thinking the oak would be much nicer.


I think I've decided that I'm too hot to rot. You can join me on the grill if you'd like.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> You're not so old that you were able to kill Charlie.  (Neither am I, but that's beside the point.)



lol but i am old enough to have fought the taliban


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> whew goo, false alarm kitty...
> he only has...
> *gasp*
> Claws!
> Run kitty, RUUUUN!!



I have teeth and wings.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> I have teeth and wings.



*gasp*
kitty can fly!?
OMG!!!


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Is nineteen appropriate for this board? lol.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 20, 2010)

Flying cat... why does that make me hungry????


^19 years old? wow, that seems pretty young. It depends, are you in a wheelchair? and do you have control over your bodily functions?


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Is nineteen appropriate for this board? lol. JK

Edit; Why did it double post on me, goshdarnit. Ignore me


----------



## lowkey (Feb 20, 2010)

if you're ignored then we can't figure out if you're old or not. old lady wanna be.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

lowkey said:


> if you're ignored then we can't figure out if you're old or not. old lady wanna be.



Lol. I've always just gotten along better with the older crowd in all honesty


----------



## lowkey (Feb 20, 2010)

me too, thats why we've come to this thread. It gives me heartburn sometimes, but it's worth the chatter. why do you like old people, kido?

I think they smell weird, my grandma always smelled weird, especially after she died.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

lowkey said:


> me too, thats why we've come to this thread. It gives me heartburn sometimes, but it's worth the chatter. why do you like old people, kido?



They're wiser.

AND ... I'm sure that being homeschooled (and therefore being raised and having more conversations 
around my mom and her older friends instead of socializing with my own age at school) had something to do with it.

Edit: Lol, I thought ya'll were using 'old' to generalize everyone in their late 20's and older XD


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

lowkey said:


> me too, thats why we've come to this thread. It gives me heartburn sometimes, but it's worth the chatter. why do you like old people, kido?
> 
> I think they smell weird, my grandma always smelled weird, especially after she died.



Ugh, I have heartburn, too. It might have something to do with being an alcoholic, or maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 20, 2010)

I hear ya, I was that kid too growing up. kids were always boring to me. I wanted to run my own business before I coulkd drive. I tried to open a bank account when I was a kid, and demanded to dee the manager when they wouldn't let me. I had a learners permit and drove there illegally.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Ugh, I have heartburn, too. It might have something to do with being an alcoholic, or maybe I'm just getting old.



it's probably both, take some baking soda and water. it'll make ya feel better!:grin:


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I hear ya, I was that kid too growing up. kids were always boring to me. I wanted to run my own business before I coulkd drive. I tried to open a bank account when I was a kid, and demanded to dee the manager when they wouldn't let me. I had a learners permit and drove there illegally.



Lol, and see I was actually the opposite believe it or not. The getting along better with adults thing only came along around age 11 or so. I was really the most childish thing you'd ever see, and in a lot of ways probably still am! Haha.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

lowkey said:


> it's probably both, take some baking soda and water. it'll make ya feel better!:grin:



I usually just eat Tums like candy. Does that really work?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I usually just eat Tums like candy. Does that really work?


 
A red peppermint helps too.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heh, bout the same here.. tend to get along better with those above me in years.  More than likely do to the fact that as a child, I never had time to be a child.  Life was too much about survival to worry about the next big prank, trick, or fun time.  Guess that's why I sometimes come across as boring to those my age or near it.  That, and I prefer to treat people with respect unless given a reason not to .. which seems the opposite of many in my generation.  

On the other hand, there are plenty below me in age I get along with well enough...  more so a personality deal perhaps.  Can be a real goof at times


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Heh, bout the same here.. tend to get along better with those above me in years. * More than likely do to the fact that as a child, I never had time to be a child.  Life was too much about survival to worry about the next big prank, trick, or fun time.  Guess that's why I sometimes come across as boring to those my age or near it.*  That, and I prefer to treat people with respect unless given a reason not to .. which seems the opposite of many in my generation.
> 
> On the other hand, there are plenty below me in age I get along with well enough...  more so a personality deal perhaps.  Can be a real goof at times



wow, that is sad! 
that made me wanna cry!
i feel for you man!


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, all my good friends have always been older than me. What's the deal with that? Maybe I never liked the responsibility of being the old one, or maybe I just didn't like dealing with the childish antics of people my own age.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, that is sad!
> that made me wanna cry!
> i feel for you man!



Appreciated, but cry not for me.  Past is part of who I've become.  Entered foster care at age of 6 months, lived a life of pleasing others until HS graduation.  Dumped off on the porch of the college I had planned to go to and told good luck.  Haven't really looked back since, each day is yet another challenge to be had.  Guess that's why I've been around this long, and perhaps why I'm seen as being boring or sheltered.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Appreciated, but cry not for me.  Past is part of who I've become.  Entered foster care at age of 6 months, lived a life of pleasing others until HS graduation.  Dumped off on the porch of the college I had planned to go to and told good luck.  Haven't really looked back since, each day is yet another challenge to be had.  Guess that's why I've been around this long, and perhaps why I'm seen as being boring or sheltered.



wow, i could seriously cry right now.
that's just HORRIBLE!
NO ONE deserves to live like that!
ESPECIALLY not as a child!
words cannot express how cruel and unfair life was for you!
I seriously want to cry and give you the worlds biggest hug right now!


----------



## njsykora (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Past is part of who I've become.



This is why I don't cry for people who've had hard beginnings to life, it just fades into history and becomes part of who you are today.

For my entry into the thread purposes, I'm 21 but also much prefer older, wiser company rather than most of the idiotic people my age who go out drinking every night.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 21, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Well, all my good friends have always been older than me. What's the deal with that? Maybe I never liked the responsibility of being the old one, or maybe I just didn't like dealing with the childish antics of people my own age.


Same here, I always hung out with an older crowd. Don't know why, just happened naturally I guess. Of coarse maturity doesn't have much to do with age. I remember watching ma great uncles al gathered around there campfire playing chess, discussing politics and lighting their farts on fire.


leon said:


> A red peppermint helps too.


Hey! I just noticed ma quote in your sig is gone. 
You used me like a cheap whore, and tossed me away when ya found something better.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gasp*
> kitty can fly!?
> OMG!!!



Cat/bat/fox hybrid:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2624749 

The kitty in my avatar isn't my fursona.


----------



## hlfb (Feb 21, 2010)

<--Grey Muzzle (33)


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 21, 2010)

<-- super sexy and awesome


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

<< BAMF


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

<---Horny lil' cocksucker 

Edit: Lol, just got back from RPing IRL.....I was a vampire so I actually suck more than just cawk 8)


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

<-- best baller on the forums.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> <-- best baller on the forums.


who have you balled?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> who have you balled?



Lol baller as in paintball XD


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol baller as in paintball XD



yes, we all assumed that, but my comedy would have gone unnoticed had I not printed the pun.
enjoy free ballin'
if your on the red team, don't get blue-balled!- 
I'm sure you have a ball sack full of those....


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yes, we all assumed that, but my comedy would have gone unnoticed had I not printed the pun.
> enjoy free ballin'
> if your on the red team, don't get blue-balled!-
> I'm sure you have a ball sack full of those....



You sir have made a good funny.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I usually just eat Tums like candy. Does that really work?



yeah, tums is basically bicarbonate of soda, which is basically baking soda. it works. tums taste better, but in a pinch, and for way less money.... use the baking soda.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> <---Horny lil' cocksucker
> 
> Edit: Lol, just got back from RPing IRL.....I was a vampire so I actually suck more than just cawk 8)




Tempting.. very.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yes, we all assumed that, but my comedy would have gone unnoticed had I not printed the pun.
> enjoy free ballin'
> if your on the red team, don't get blue-balled!-
> I'm sure you have a ball sack full of those....



So ebul ... in a good way.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Frankly I could joke about his tactical ball unit all night. I'm sure scotty could too, and W.Runner, I'm sure you wouldn't mind watching.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

I will put all my balls on your face if you do that. All 2000 of them >:[

now let's stop with the lame ball jokes for the sake of our sanity.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

God, gotta love paintballing. Gets the adrenaline flowin and it's fun as hell. Love my spyder RS but there's no real good paintball fields here in PA besides 3 rivers which you can easily blow $80 a person there.....Nothing quite like it though, especially when you get some good scenarios going.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I will put all my balls on your face if you do that. All 2000 of them >:[
> 
> now let's stop with the lame ball jokes for the sake of our sanity.



you will probably shoot them in my face.
I don't know if i could handle that, so i choose to go with you on this one. 
I think I should switch the topic to paintball. seeing as i have never done it. I shoot real guns at angeles crest off the 210. seeing as you are near the area, wheres the closest paintball court, field, or whatever you call it, and what do you have to do to play for the first time?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Psh. Pump guns and speedball are the shit.

Alright massive edit:


lowkey said:


> you will probably shoot them in my face.
> I don't know if i could handle that, so i choose to go with you on this one.
> I think I should switch the topic to paintball. seeing as i have never done it. I shoot real guns at angeles crest off the 210. seeing as you are near the area, wheres the closest paintball court, field, or whatever you call it, and what do you have to do to play for the first time?



I have no idea where that is, I navigate by sight  nearestlocal place is SC Village in Corona, you'll have to sign a waiver or two to play. Around $60 to play with rentals and paint costs.

On topic. I'm 16 so why am I posting in this thread :V


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Psh. Pump guns and speedball are the shit.



pump guns and speedball, sounds like a fast game. looks like i may be lookingf into a new hobby.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> pump guns and speedball, sounds like a fast game. looks like i may be lookingf into a new hobby.



Pump guns are slower than guns with electronics XD

don't get started playing a lot though, it consumes your life and money.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought a paintball gun, I thought it sounded fun... Then I realized I had no friends to play with and it's in been in my closet for 3 years


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I bought a paintball gun, I thought it sounded fun... Then I realized I had no friends to play with and it's in been in my closet for 3 years



oh... you have to have friends to play with... well, shit! if I had friends, I wouldn't be on this crappy site!
So much for paintball, I'll just stick to my shotgun.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Frankly I could joke about his tactical ball unit all night. I'm sure scotty could too, and W.Runner, I'm sure you wouldn't mind watching.



Just wait .. till I have my popcorn 


Oh, and don't ever buy a POS Tipmann ... worse junk I ever played with.  God wish I had a Spyder or an Archangel...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Just wait .. till I have my popcorn



Run away w.runner! just found out he's 16! run away run away!  
what the hell is a kid posting on the old folks thread for? really, if you live with your parents, and/or are still in school, chances are you are not old. - I'm just sayin', I'm not sayin', but i'm just sayin'!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Run away w.runner! just found out he's 16! run away run away!
> what the hell is a kid posting on the old folks thread for? really, if you live with your parents, and/or are still in school, chances are you are not old. - I'm just sayin', I'm not sayin', but i'm just sayin'!




Lol, is it a crime to watch? *sirens* Oh ship, I'm outa here.. screw the corn.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Run away w.runner! just found out he's 16! run away run away!
> what the hell is a kid posting on the old folks thread for? really, if you live with your parents, and/or are still in school, chances are you are not old. - I'm just sayin', I'm not sayin', but i'm just sayin'!



Hehe my trap worked >:3

Scotty shouldn't be here as well, as I recall he's in high school still.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh god, if you get lucky and find a place with quite a bit of traffic and go 30 v 30, it's funner than anything else. I admit it can get sorta pricey but it's not too bad, I've only spent like $200 myself and my dad payed for the paint which costs about $50 for 2000 which isn't too bad although if you get those big games you can go through 2000 in half a day. God, I wanna go now but the snow's a bit of a problem. Fields can get a bit pricey though, they get their own paint which costs upwards to around $80 for 2000 rounds which is absurd, plus the cost to play there which is like $15, plus food and what have you. I personally play woodsball a lot. During the summer I play around once a month and is dirt cheap as we play limited paint @ 50 shots a person. As for guns, I have a gun w/ an E-trigger (electronic) which is single shot/burst fire only. You can get a basic starter gun for like $129 for the basic of basics or you can go up to like $250 and get something a bit nicer (like here)


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Lol, is it a crime to watch? *sirens* Oh ship, I'm outa here.. screw the corn.



corn screwing......



Bando37 said:


> Hehe my trap worked >:3
> 
> Scotty shouldn't be here as well, as I recall he's in high school still.



get the fuck out! isn't it past your bed time?  The last thing we need is your dad going thru your computer, and having another lawsuit on my hands... I mean a lawsuit.. I mean, um, well, stop being...
 look Mr. bando, we were just discussing paintball balls, that's it, I swear!


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> get the fuck out! isn't it past your bed time?  The last thing we need is your dad going thru your computer, and having another lawsuit on my hands... I mean a lawsuit.. I mean, um, well, stop being, look Mr. bandol, we were just discussing paintball balls, that's it, I swear!



I always stay up until midnight. Also, i'm on my iPod, so it's epic easy to clean up my tracks :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I always stay up until midnight. Also, i'm on my iPod, so it's epic easy to clean up my tracks :3



Hehe, just set your computer browser to clear it whenever it closes....yeah I suppose your parents could find other means of determining where you've been but really, are they that computer savvy? I got my own computer and I've yet to see anyone else use it in a good 3 years.....I'm not joking either. And really, it's only midnight for you??? It's 3:08 Am here, gotta love late nights and sleeping in till noon


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh god, if you get lucky and find a place with quite a bit of traffic and go 30 v 30, it's funner than anything else. I admit it can get sorta pricey but it's not too bad, I've only spent like $200 myself and my dad payed for the paint which costs about $50 for 2000 which isn't too bad although if you get those big games you can go through 2000 in half a day. God, I wanna go now but the snow's a bit of a problem. Fields can get a bit pricey though, they get their own paint which costs upwards to around $80 for 2000 rounds which is absurd, plus the cost to play there which is like $15, plus food and what have you. I personally play woodsball a lot. During the summer I play around once a month and is dirt cheap as we play limited paint @ 50 shots a person. As for guns, I have a gun w/ an E-trigger (electronic) which is single shot/burst fire only. You can get a basic starter gun for like $129 for the basic of basics or you can go up to like $250 and get something a bit nicer (like here)



Used to go down to a place in Lancaster county, don't remember the name of it.  Had fields, trailers, all sorts of things.  People were buying all sorts of extras.  I just rented a Tipmann ProLite which was junk, kept slicing balls.  On average, I'd likely go through 3000 rounds in a good day depending on the traffic.  Some had those spray grenades, they got messy in the trailers though.  Was fun in fall though, because the paint wouldn't break as easily.  Would have PB's bouncing off my sweatshirt.  Got to the point where people just started shooting me in the mask.  

PB is fun and all, but it hurts at close range I tell ya.. some dude was hiding in a makeshift crows nest and shot me in the hand from 6 feet away.  Needless to say, the scar will never go away .. and sometimes still itches.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, just set your computer browser to clear it whenever it closes....yeah I suppose your parents could find other means of determining where you've been but really, are they that computer savvy? I got my own computer and I've yet to see anyone else use it in a good 3 years.....I'm not joking either. And really, it's only midnight for you??? It's 3:08 Am here, gotta love late nights and sleeping in till noon



They know how to check email, use iTunes, and use Safari. I passed them up when I was like 11 in computer knowledge. Unfortunately, no computer for me  only has a family one.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I always stay up until midnight. Also, i'm on my iPod, so it's epic easy to clean up my tracks :3



No way lol, I'm on my iPhone ;3


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> No way lol, I'm on my iPhone ;3



Stealing my own wifi with an almost out of battery itouch


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

you kids are alright, perhaps there is hope for the next generation, however, I'm not counting on it. 
thanks for the paintball tips, i may do it at some point. 
3 am, scotty, wtf are you doing at that hour? really dude.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

2 am here and my headache is getting worse, I'll pass out eventually


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> 2 am here and my headache is getting worse, I'll pass out eventually


drink a glass of water and close your eyes.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> 3 am, scotty, wtf are you doing at that hour? really dude.



Weekends, bro. Kids stay up for no reason, so why not chill out here


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> drink a glass of water and close your eyes.



Too loud! My parents can't know I'm up lol, must stay underneath the heavy blanket that blacks out all my phones light in my room. O wait I've got some Gatorade right here... I'll try that...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> PB is fun and all, but it hurts at close range I tell ya.. some dude was hiding in a makeshift crows nest and shot me in the hand from 6 feet away.  Needless to say, the scar will never go away .. and sometimes still itches.



Hehe, story time. Me, my bro, and a ton of our friends were playing woodsball and like 5 minutes into the game (yes, we normally play with around 10 peeps and most games average around 20 minutes) and my bro got shot uh...where it counts ^_^ and he was out for literally hours. It was so damn funny. I also wasn't aware of the 10 ft rule that we strictly enforce whenever I played my first game. My bro was behind a bush pile that was impossible to see through and I just sat there cause I was told to just camp and defend so we weren't flanked and he came walking past and I shot him like 4 times within 10 feet. He was bleeding. A lot.



lowkey said:


> you kids are alright, perhaps there is hope for the next generation, however, I'm not counting on it.
> thanks for the paintball tips, i may do it at some point.
> 3 am, scotty, wtf are you doing at that hour? really dude.



I have a higher than average metabolism, I create buttloads of energy outta nothing and I'm very much capable of pulling constant all nighters.....Needless to say, I'm not the slightest bit tired unless I'm actually laying in my bed.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Storytime you say? Last week while paintballing I shot myself in the finger while it was directly in front of the barrel during a break between gmaes. Still played the the rest the day even though the finger lost feeling for like 10 minutes.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Storytime you say? Last week while paintballing I shot myself in the finger while it was directly in front of the barrel during a break between gmaes. Still played the the rest the day even though the finger lost feeling for like 10 minutes.


Betcha didn't learn ya lesson did ja.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Storytime you say? Last week while paintballing I shot myself in the finger while it was directly in front of the barrel during a break between gmaes. Still played the the rest the day even though the finger lost feeling for like 10 minutes.



Hah sounds painful. Another good one of my stories is I was at my brother's friends house playing and we play in a valley and on the one side it's cleared away from logging and there's a ton of random fallen trees and brush piles. We were playing a scenario game where it's normal Team 1 vs Team 2 but we had to elect a captain in the team and if he dies, that team automatically loses. I'm a very slow paced player so they elected me and I layed down inside a brush pile and the newbie on the other team walked within 10 feet so I couldn't shoot and he actually walked behind me and I couldn't move at all as I was laying on leaves. I looked back and he stared intently at me for like 10 seconds then decided to move closer...I instantly surrendered and he's like "holy shit, who said that!" I laughed my ass off then stood up and called game over, funny shit.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Betcha didn't learn ya lesson did ja.



I've been shot too many times now to even care. Although I make sure my gun is off now during breaks if I'm playing electric.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I have a higher than average metabolism, I create buttloads of energy outta nothing and I'm very much capable of pulling constant all nighters.....Needless to say, I'm not the slightest bit tired unless I'm actually laying in my bed.



Had the same thing around that time... then again, I used to do 83 hour mechwarrior marathons... ran with 3 clans and a merc unit in about 5 different leagues.  Normally I didn't often last past 76 hours.. and after that I had to knock out for about 16 hours straight.  Might have been fun then, but now I can't do shyte without less than 6 hours in a 36 hour period.

And yes, PB's do cause alot of blood at that range.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm out kids, I pulled 2 all nighters last week doing adult things, so i need to catch up while I can.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm out kids, I pulled 2 all nighters last week doing adult things, so i need to catch up while I can.




NP, take it easy.  Rest well friend.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Had the same thing around that time... then again, I used to do 83 hour mechwarrior marathons... ran with 3 clans and a merc unit in about 5 different leagues.  Normally I didn't often last past 76 hours.. and after that I had to knock out for about 16 hours straight.  Might have been fun then, but now I can't do shyte without less than 6 hours in a 36 hour period.
> 
> And yes, PB's do cause alot of blood at that range.



 Mechwarriors is fun. I've never gotten to involved with it (I got a crash course on it and then a quick game) but it was really fun. Honestly, I can only go about 36 hours and then I crash for about 10 cause I'm very used to getting about 6 hrs of sleep a day for school. I've done that for about 5 years and my body has learned that I don't need sleep that often.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm out kids, I pulled 2 all nighters last week doing adult things, so i need to catch up while I can.



Oh murr...I think I might nod off too. Gotta go move furniture for my grandmother tomorrow (yahoo...) and as usual, I'm a horny bastard and I gotta get at it some *hint hint*

God I love being a furvert


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mechwarriors is fun. I've never gotten to involved with it (I got a crash course on it and then a quick game) but it was really fun. Honestly, I can only go about 36 hours and then I crash for about 10 cause I'm very used to getting about 6 hrs of sleep a day for school. I've done that for about 5 years and my body has learned that I don't need sleep that often.



This month I started getting 6 hours of sleep and I'm used to it already.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mechwarriors is fun. I've never gotten to involved with it (I got a crash course on it and then a quick game) but it was really fun. Honestly, I can only go about 36 hours and then I crash for about 10 cause I'm very used to getting about 6 hrs of sleep a day for school. I've done that for about 5 years and my body has learned that I don't need sleep that often.




Sometimes miss it.  Good games tend to die young it seems.  Most of the leagues died around the time Neuromancer passed away, was a sad day for the entire community.

Bout the same here these days, don't often go more than 36 unless I have to.  Six hours minimum a night for me, but most often I'll need like .. 10.  Granted my metabolism isn't like it used to be.. back in college I was 5'11 3/4" and weighed only 155.  Could eat like a horse, not do a darn thing... and not gain a pound.  Much the reverse as well, could work like a mule and not eat a darned thing .. not a pound gone.

How I wish for those days again..


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah sounds painful. Another good one of my stories is I was at my brother's friends house playing and we play in a valley and on the one side it's cleared away from logging and there's a ton of random fallen trees and brush piles. We were playing a scenario game where it's normal Team 1 vs Team 2 but we had to elect a captain in the team and if he dies, that team automatically loses. I'm a very slow paced player so they elected me and I layed down inside a brush pile and the newbie on the other team walked within 10 feet so I couldn't shoot and he actually walked behind me and I couldn't move at all as I was laying on leaves. I looked back and he stared intently at me for like 10 seconds then decided to move closer...I instantly surrendered and he's like "holy shit, who said that!" I laughed my ass off then stood up and called game over, funny shit.



Lol, I wish I had some funny paintball stories to tell.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr...I think I might nod off too. Gotta go move furniture for my grandmother tomorrow (yahoo...) and as usual, I'm a horny bastard and I gotta get at it some *hint hint*
> 
> God I love being a furvert




Mean .. friggen .. tease.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Lol, I wish I had some funny paintball stories to tell.



Oh I've got plenty but I'm gonna regret not getting off now. 



wolfrunner7 said:


> Mean .. friggen .. tease.



Sorry....gotta love my paws <3

*Hint hint*


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh I've got plenty but I'm gonna regret not getting off now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOG .. god .. mean.

Eh, yanno.. they say it's like a game of bridge.  If ya don't have a good partner, better have a good hand...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> MOG .. god .. mean.
> 
> Eh, yanno.. they say it's like a game of bridge.  If ya don't have a good partner, better have a good hand...



Hehe, I've had plenty of practice....never had a good partner though


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, I've had plenty of practice....never had a good partner though




Don't feel bad, join the club.  Realized I was a double agent at the age of 22 .. 6 years and I've still not had a partner.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Don't feel bad, join the club.  Realized I was a double agent at the age of 22 .. 6 years and I've still not had a partner.



I wouldn't feel bad :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Don't feel bad, join the club.  Realized I was a double agent at the age of 22 .. 6 years and I've still not had a partner.



<3 I'm looking on the bright side of things, at least I'm better off than paralyzed people or Quadriplegics hehe. Don't worry though, you'll find someone eventually 

Mkay, I'm off. Adios.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> <3 I'm looking on the bright side of things, at least I'm better off than paralyzed people or Quadriplegics hehe. Don't worry though, you'll find someone eventually
> 
> Mkay, I'm off. Adios.




Night bud, rest well.  Sweet dreams etc.


----------



## CJ_BEAR_WOLF_HYBRID (Feb 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Cool, I'm very pleased at the increase in 30+ furries were getting. Nice to meet ya CJ!




Thanks hun, nice to meet you too...And nice to meet/see an older crowd on here :-D...Feel free to hit me up with a PM or add me to ur friends list if u like anyone...Im brand new, and need new furry buddies...And yes, ima female, and its been there on every post ive posted...hehehe


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

U sure about that? Coulda sworn in only said "Bear/Wolf Hybrid", "Feb 2010", and "Posts:12" the first time I saw you....strange :-?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> U sure about that? Coulda sworn in only said "Bear/Wolf Hybrid", "Feb 2010", and "Posts:12" the first time I saw you....strange :-?



I think the avy threw everyone off, I was so busy trying to figure out if they were hugging, screwing, or if the bear was about to eat the wolf, that all other info sort of fell by the wayside!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Don't feel bad, join the club.  Realized I was a double agent at the age of 22 .. 6 years and I've still not had a partner.



secret agent man! theres a song there. i know theres a song there.

bond, james bond... I like em shaken, not stirred.... ( what a moron, everyone knows shaking bruises the gin!) 

need more coffee! i'm not random enough yet. !

aaaarrrrrgh!

fuck., I double posted again!!!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hehe, losing it are we?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, losing it are we?




lol, done and lost it long ago


----------



## CJ_BEAR_WOLF_HYBRID (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I think the avy threw everyone off, I was so busy trying to figure out if they were hugging, screwing, or if the bear was about to eat the wolf, that all other info sort of fell by the wayside!



The bear is hugging the wolf...Its the best avatar I could find to put on my profile, it suits me...Wished they would morph in2 one...Untill I create my own fursona with a generator, or sum1 draws me one, the bear hugging the wolf it is...I created a cool lil avatar, but I didnt know how to save it, im sure ill figure sumthen out...Any suggestions, are welcome


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> lol, done and lost it long ago



Hah, i'm still sane (for the most part) but you know what they say, insane people can never tell if they're messed up themselves...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> lol, done and lost it long ago




has anyone seen my marbles?



Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, i'm still sane (for the most part) but you know what they say, insane people can never tell if they're messed up themselves...


Ya. they say if you tell people you're insane, that you can't possibly be. trully insane people think in there heads that there perfectly fine- it's everyone else thats screwdeded upseses!

-i'm sane to


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> has anyone seen my marbles?



I was starting to like those marbles... Fine, I'll give them back :/


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I was starting to like those marbles... Fine, I'll give them back :/


should have know it was you- the guy who goes through two thousand balls in 4 hours... geeesh!

god damn it! My plan was perfect! It would have all worked out fine if it wasn't for those meddling kids!


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, I see how it is. You all wait till I go to work and then ya get all chatty.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Oh, I see how it is. You all wait till I go to work and then ya get all chatty.



yes it is a massive plot against you. we all PM and say "o.k. guys, twelvestring just came online! let's lead him on for a few posts, then go to another thread, then wait for him to sign off! Let the PAR-TAY begin!!!! twelvewstring went to work YAAAAH! cocktails and hookers!!!!!!"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> U sure about that? Coulda sworn in only said "Bear/Wolf Hybrid", "Feb 2010", and "Posts:12" the first time I saw you....strange :-?



lol, you're more blind than me!



Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, i'm still sane (for the most part) but you know what they say, insane people can never tell if they're messed up themselves...



crazy?
who said i'm crazy?
i'm not crazy!
I JUST WANT MY CORN CHIPS!!!
*twitches*


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you're more blind than me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"i'm mad, you're mad, we're all mad here!"
"how do you know I'm mad?"
Well of course you're mad, or you wouldn't be here!"


*reluctantly offers a corn chip*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> "i'm mad, you're mad, we're all mad here!"
> "how do you know I'm mad?"
> Well of course you're mad, or you wouldn't be here!"
> 
> ...



*jumps around clapping*
Yay!
corn chips!
sweet, sweet corn chips!
*grabs bag of corn chips and runs to the corner*
okay...maybe i am mad...
...mad as a mad hatter!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 21, 2010)

i've gone insane!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *jumps around clapping*
> Yay!
> corn chips!
> sweet, sweet corn chips!
> ...



thanks for getting the reference! alice in wonderland is one of the best books ever- lewis carrol is genius! he was a logician. his logic works are equally as brilliant. 

I am a frito fiend. it is the only chip I keep in the house. I like them with ham, I like them with tuna, I like them with egg salad, I like them with grilled cheese, I like them with pimento cheese, I like them with hamburger, I like them with hot dog, I like them alone, I like them with friends, I like them smothered in chilli and cheese, I like them. 
Frito ingredients: corn, corn oil, salt. 
thats it nothing else. no MSG no preservatives, just corn and salt! mmmm pure corn chip goodness.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good god, I just had an orgy just from that last post. I LOVE Fritos!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i've gone insane!


here, put this jacket on and climb into the van with the rest. we'll take you to the happy place!

nurse! 50 cc's of thorazine!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> thanks for getting the reference! alice in wonderland is one of the best books ever- lewis carrol is genius! he was a logician. his logic works are equally as brilliant.
> 
> I am a frito fiend. it is the only chip I keep in the house. I like them with ham, I like them with tuna, I like them with egg salad, I like them with grilled cheese, I like them with pimento cheese, I like them with hamburger, I like them with hot dog, I like them alone, I like them with friends, I like them smothered in chilli and cheese, I like them.
> Frito ingredients: corn, corn oil, salt.
> thats it nothing else. no MSG no preservatives, just corn and salt! mmmm pure corn chip goodness.



yes, i loved alice in wonderland!
dude, i LOVE fritos!
now you're making me wanna hold up walmart for some!



Scotty1700 said:


> Good god, I just had an orgy just from that last post. I LOVE Fritos!



me too!
on both statements!



lowkey said:


> here, put this jacket on and climb into the van with the rest. we'll take you to the happy place!
> 
> nurse! 50 cc's of thorazine!



lol


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good god, I just had an orgy just from that last post. I LOVE Fritos!



I see it now, the latest fetish, frito pit wrestling! I think I'll go downstairs now and get some it's lunchtime on the west coast! 
Fuck! lunchtime! 1:00 WTF? I've just pissed off my whole morning!
I am going to hell.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yes it is a massive plot against you. we all PM and say "o.k. guys, twelvestring just came online! let's lead him on for a few posts, then go to another thread, then wait for him to sign off! Let the PAR-TAY begin!!!! twelvewstring went to work YAAAAH! cocktails and hookers!!!!!!"


Bastards, I love cocktails and hookers.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

^^fuck he's back! quick PM, get the fuck out ABORT!

hey twelvers, uhh hows it going.... I was just about to get off....


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 21, 2010)

lowkey said:


> ^^fuck he's back! quick PM, get the fuck out ABORT!
> 
> hey twelvers, uhh hows it going.... *I was just about to get off.*...


must... resist... horrible pun


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> must... resist... horrible pun



lol, i can see that one coming!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i can see that one coming!



if you don't want to see it, don't look

I know you won't believe me, but seriously, guys... no pun was intended there.... 
It happens to me alll the time. 

"once again, lowkey makes the room fall silent!"


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 21, 2010)

you ever been so bored you cant read?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you ever been so bored you cant read?



Yep, happens all the time.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you ever been so bored you cant read?



That's why god invented hands; but be warned! 
Idle hands are the devil's playthings!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you ever been so bored you cant read?



yup, 24/7!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, happens all the time.



i'm so bored when i got on this place, i noticed i was 3 pages behind

i went page by page scrolling, seeing nothing but blurs lol

now i'm on this page and finally collapsed in my boredom...and am reinstalling WoW


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'm so bored when i got on this place, i noticed i was 3 pages behind
> 
> i went page by page scrolling, seeing nothing but blurs lol
> 
> now i'm on this page and finally collapsed in my boredom...and am reinstalling WoW




Poor guy..

If ya stop by Norgannon.. say hello to Mortyr, Terrin, or Taurae .. horde side.  I don't play much anymore, more so went back to EQ1.  Occasionally pop in from time to time, welcomed to drop a line.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'm so bored when i got on this place, i noticed i was 3 pages behind
> 
> i went page by page scrolling, seeing nothing but blurs lol
> 
> now i'm on this page and finally collapsed in my boredom...and am reinstalling WoW



Be strong! Don't... d.d..d.d.... OMG WOW IS AWESOME I N33D TO REINSTALL NOW


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never liked WoW as I have to pay for it and I'm cheap 

I'll stick with my occasional piratebay'd games


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Heh, penny pincher myself.  Got into EQ1 seven years ago, with a couple of friends.  I'm the only one of those still playing, mainly due to the social atmosphere .. still have a few friends left there.  Only did WoW as an escape from the drama on EQ.  Used to do a ton of gaming, not much anymore however.

Kinda miss the ol' mechwarrior leagues, the fun of multiplayer MOHAA .. Have a 360 as well, but rarely do MP stuff there.  I was never super great at games to be honest, better in the woods.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

While on the topic of this, I'm quite happy now as I finally got my "coffin" for my ps3. The "coffin" is the box used to ship it into sony's repair facility so hopefully I'll be back up and running in 2 weeks tops.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ouch.. hope for the best man.  Sadly, 360 is the only console I own -- never had a problem with it.  Damn thing has fallen 8 feet from a storage compartment in the semi I used to drive .. on multiple occasions, and still works like a charm.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 22, 2010)

I am cheap, too, so the only online game I play is CoD4. I like MW2, but it's for communists.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> While on the topic of this, I'm quite happy now as I finally got my "coffin" for my ps3. The "coffin" is the box used to ship it into sony's repair facility so hopefully I'll be back up and running in 2 weeks tops.



yay!
scotty's ps3 is getting fixed!



wolfrunner7 said:


> Ouch.. hope for the best man.  Sadly, 360 is the only console I own -- never had a problem with it.  Damn thing has fallen 8 feet from a storage compartment in the semi I used to drive .. on multiple occasions, and still works like a charm.



woot!
i'm not the only one on here with a 360 then!
wow, your xbox must be magic or something...
mine crapped out on me after like half a year (RROD) and had to send it in to get fixed...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

At least microsoft pays for their mistakes >.< Curse you sony!!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

My ps3 broke like 2 times & now I got the YLOD.....

I quit gaming now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Shoot son...I got a ylod once and then I got pissed cause my ps3 ate my disk so I tore it apart and it still thought there was a disk in it when there wasnt so I just shoved one in there and *snap* it broke.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 22, 2010)

I only want a PS3 for Gran Turismo 5, otherwise, I should like to get an Xbocks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

I admit, the PS3 and 360 are both great systems and I'm obviously biased towards the PS3 but neither of the two deserve the hype that they have. They're both good...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

They'll both die on you & your warranty will eventually run out.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Although the 360 has a lifetime warranty on the 3 rings....ps3 has no warranty whatsoever but there's always a slight chance of you fixing it beforehand...

Edit: If you're up for it, the YLOD is fixable...there's a ton of youtube guides on how to do it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I'm not because I lack the mental capacity.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've never liked WoW as I have to pay for it and I'm cheap
> 
> I'll stick with my occasional piratebay'd games


There IS such a thing as free WoW. I used to play it a lot. I'm out of it now, because it got really boring... Called a freeserver. There is a shitton out there. I, in fact used to own one. ^^


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive played wow for like...3 years now i think, i started 4-5 months before BC came out. I only play it because its something to do, blizzard totally butchered pvp and pve its not even fun anymore T_T


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Ive played wow for like...3 years now i think, i started 4-5 months before BC came out. I only play it because its something to do, blizzard totally butchered pvp and pve its not even fun anymore T_T



That sucks, maybe you should try a different game? I thought wow was alright but there are better games to me.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Ive played wow for like...3 years now i think, i started 4-5 months before BC came out. I only play it because its something to do, blizzard totally butchered pvp and pve its not even fun anymore T_T



I refuse to play that game. Knowing myself, I'd probably get hooked on it... The last thing I want is to spend tons of money on a single game.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I refuse to play that game. Knowing myself, I'd probably get hooked on it... The last thing I want is to spend tons of money on a single game.



It seems like alot Of money when you add it all up, but it's all worth it if
your having fun and enjoy the game. I don't see a problem with pay to play games. Not to mention, usually when you play a game like that, that's all you play, in my case at least.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Ive played wow for like...3 years now i think, i started 4-5 months before BC came out. I only play it because its something to do, blizzard totally butchered pvp and pve its not even fun anymore T_T



wow, that sux...
and i was going to try it soon...
*sobs*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> It seems like alot Of money when you add it all up, but it's all worth it if
> your having fun and enjoy the game. I don't see a problem with pay to play games. Not to mention, usually when you play a game like that, that's all you play, in my case at least.



True, but I don't know anybody who plays it, and I don't want to be a jerk and force them to, just because I do.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> True, but I don't know anybody who plays it, and I don't want to be a jerk and force them to, just because I do.



Well you can come play lotro with me


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, that sux...
> and i was going to try it soon...
> *sobs*


 
instead of wasting my time on WoW, I have a job and attend college.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Well you can come play lotro with me



No thanks, I'm not really a fan of LOTR.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> instead of wasting my time on WoW, I have a job and attend college.


.   That's good I guess?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> . That's good I guess?


 
/very/ good.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> /very/ good.



Yes, but I was actually intending to question your motive behind stating that. That is good for you though, hope your doing well.. I guess.. Wait


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Yes, but I was actually intending to question your motive behind stating that. That is good for you though, hope your doing well.. I guess.. Wait


 
you're how old?


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 22, 2010)

This thread got huge, Tl;dr, What we talken about? 

I wana join, I wana join!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> This thread got huge, Tl;dr, What we talken about?
> 
> I wana join, I wana join!


 
O HAI IM 21 AN LIVE IN MA MUMS BAZEMENT


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're how old?



I'm 16, reason for asking?


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> O HAI IM 21 AN LIVE IN MA MUMS BAZEMENT




 

I smell failure.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'm 16, reason for asking?


 
you're a child.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I smell failure.


 
you're right.

now put your head down in shame.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're a child.



Ok, well that's true I guess?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ok, well that's true I guess?


 
yep.

nya nya nyaaa I'm older than you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

zrcalo is older than me -sob-


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yep.
> 
> nya nya nyaaa I'm older than you.




I beat you all. 14 bitch. 

Age =/= Maturity. 

Lol, I dunno. this is just a dead thread with all kinds of random posts I guess.

MAKE MY POST COUNT GO ABOVE 9000. Random.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> zrcalo is older than me -sob-


If it makes you feel any better, I'm younger than you.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yep.
> 
> nya nya nyaaa I'm older than you.



That looks fun. I don't mock nearly enough children anymore.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> zrcalo is older than me -sob-


 
maybe. 

are you legal?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> maybe.
> 
> are you legal?


 
Technically speaking I am not legal. However, I've gotten rather spectacular at getting around the legality of things.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yep.
> 
> nya nya nyaaa I'm older than you.



Good, i'm glad, isn't it great


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Good, i'm glad, isn't it great


 
not really.
cant have underage sex.
can get more prison time.
I have to pay for living expenses.

*shrug*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> not really.
> cant have underage sex.
> can get more prison time.
> I have to pay for living expenses.
> ...



nya nya nyaaa


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> nya nya nyaaa


 
aaawww fuck you.
I can drive and drink.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> aaawww fuck you.
> I can drive and drink.


He puts up a good point there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> He puts up a good point there.


 I can also get a DUI.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 23, 2010)

Christ, the kids fucking abducted this thread again! get the fuck out! god damn children running around here like they have something important to say. almost two god damn pages about games I've never heard of! what ever happened to pinball, and the atari 2600!!!!!

Hi Zrcalo, where the fuck have you been?

I've been busting my ass to pay bills and taxes- something kids living with mom and dad have no clue about! grrraaaawwwwwwwwwer! murghruf.

brandy, anyone?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Christ, the kids fucking abducted this thread again! get the fuck out! god damn children running around here like they have something important to say. almost two god damn pages about games I've never heard of! what ever happened to pinball, and the atari 2600!!!!!
> 
> Hi Zrcalo, where the fuck have you been?
> 
> ...




Heh, well .. their own thread got locked.  So, now they're here.

Sure, I'll take some brandy ... after I polish off this bottle of Goldschlager.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> aaawww fuck you.
> I can drive and drink.



Hey I can drive, and who sez I can't drink?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 23, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Heh, well .. their own thread got locked.  So, now they're here.
> 
> Sure, I'll take some brandy ... after I polish off this bottle of Goldschlager.



call me later, I busy exterminating!



Melkor said:


> Hey I can drive, and who sez I can't drink?


The law, kid, your not even old enough to drive! get the fuck out! I'll be damned if you bastard medling kids are going to lock this thread! OUT! this is for prune eating, pimento cheese sandwich gumming old fucks in iron lungs! 
I need my ensure, and another pair of depends, god damn it!!!!!!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> call me later, I busy exterminating!
> 
> 
> The law, kid, your not even old enough to drive! get the fuck out! I'll be damned if you bastard medling kids are going to lock this thread! OUT! this is for prune eating, pimento cheese sandwich gumming old fucks in iron lungs!
> I need my ensure, and another pair of depends, god damn it!!!!!!



I'll be 17 ina month, I can drive lulz... I only said I can drink to mess with zrcarlo... Trying to seem better because he's older heh.. It's true.. I can drink illegally, however I won't lol


----------



## lowkey (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'll be 17 ina month, I can drive lulz... I only said I can drink to mess with zrcarlo... Trying to seem better because he's older heh.. It's true.. I can drink illegally, however I won't lol



I'll be 34 in a month. when I see kids your age driving, I wonder how they stole their moms keys, and how the hell they can reach the peddles! 

you don't look old enough to drive!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'll be 34 in a month. when I see kids your age driving, I wonder how they stole their moms keys, and how the hell they can reach the peddles!
> 
> you don't look old enough to drive!



Your going a little to far with the "im old!" joke. Your only 34, embrace your youth and livalittle.. Ya that's one word.. Must sleep now lol


----------



## lowkey (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Your going a little to far with the "im old!" joke. Your only 34, embrace your youth and livalittle.. Ya that's one word.. Must sleep now lol



drive off a cliff- in your mom's car.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> drive off a cliff- in your mom's car.



I'll just drive into your house :B 

*leaves*


----------



## lowkey (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'll just drive into your house :B
> 
> *leaves*



hey chicken shit! you left your mom's car in my house! she has to go to work tomorrow to pay for your groceries! 
get back here!

geesh, what a mess. it's going to take us days to clean this up!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> drive off a cliff- in your mom's car.



I'll drive off a cliff in my own car thankyou


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 24, 2010)

Good Lord! I'm gone for a couple of days and all the riff-raff feel the need to fill the void.

Anyway I'm going to attempt to right this sinking ship:

For those of you that are old enough (hint hint) please expound on the virtues and vices of your first *real* job.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Good Lord! I'm gone for a couple of days and all the riff-raff feel the need to fill the void.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to attempt to right this sinking ship:
> 
> For those of you that are old enough (hint hint) please expound on the virtues and vices of your first *real* job.




I was a male prostitute.


----------



## Masika Meskhenet (Feb 24, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm only 21 but I've been through so much I feel a hell of a lot older.



That's what got me into the fandom.... I felt so much older and had problems no one my age had...


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Kill Yourself said:


> That's what got me into the fandom.... I felt so much older and had problems no one my age had...


 
Change your goddamn screen name


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Kill Yourself said:


> That's what got me into the fandom.... I felt so much older and had problems no one my age had...



I agree with Viva, you screen name is stupid and somewhat offensive.



VivaLaPh!va said:


> Change your goddamn screen name


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with Viva, you screen name is stupid and somewhat offensive.


I would have linked this too if I was you.... I mostly just find it stupid though 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=39121


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I would have linked this too if I was you.... I mostly just find it stupid though
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=39121


 
^This.  Use this link well, KY


...on second thought keep your screen name


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> ^This.  Use this link well, KY
> 
> 
> ...on second thought keep your screen name



I'd rather she didn't. Not something I want to read every time I am on the forums, especially as I have one friend irl who's a suicide risk.

Maybe she should do what his name says.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd rather he didn't. Not something I want to read every time I am on the forums, especially as I have one friend irl who's a suicide risk.
> 
> Maybe he should do what his name says.


 
I have multiple suicidal friends. And one suicidal online friend. Her screen name is offensive, but she's just trying to be emo. Because emo = cool, obviously :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I have multiple suicidal friends. And one suicidal online friend. Her screen name is offensive, but she's just trying to be emo. Because emo = cool, obviously :V



People like that just do it for attention seeking purposes.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

All emos are posers because the real ones are already dead.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> People like that just do it for attention seeking purposes.


 
Yes.  Most newfags are like that


----------



## Masika Meskhenet (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah, like i left the window open and my stupid ass friend gave this anme, cant find any mods though...


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Kill Yourself said:


> yeah, like i left the window open and my stupid ass friend gave this anme, cant find any mods though...


 
lol now it's justified


----------



## Patton89 (Feb 24, 2010)

Crap. Listening to John Coltrane isn't making me feel any younger. 

In any case, I haven't managed to find British Hammer Horror movies from 1960's yet. I doubt they even exist here in a DVD form, so I might just have to order the damn things from UK.

I never understood the EMO thing though. I doubt it will start making sense anytime soon.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 24, 2010)

grawwr! so close to deploying gents! you guys should mail me trinkets!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> grawwr! so close to deploying gents! you guys should mail me trinkets!



If only it would come later rather than sooner for once :sad:

How long are you going to be out for?


----------



## Hyasinth (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow I'm lame, I just found this thread. I'm 30. Been in the fandom since 2000, but I've been drawing anthros since I was 5.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> Wow I'm lame, I just found this thread. I'm 30. Been in the fandom since 2000, but I've been drawing anthros since I was 5.



Hehe, no worries. Really though, 25 years of experience...I'm going off to your gallery!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If only it would come later rather than sooner for once :sad:
> 
> How long are you going to be out for?



a year


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> a year



Aren't you lucky? I never got to deploy when I was in. I just farted around a desk all day. Blargh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> a year



Dang man, good luck to you and all your comrades. I'm expecting a million and one youtube videos of you guys being jackasses too lol.

Keep it safe and don't do anything too seriously stupid.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Keep it safe and don't do anything too seriously stupid.



hahaah...umm i mean i'll be good 

naah, i lie, there'll be plenty of funny stories, none on youtube though, that'll get us in trouble, i'll find a way to show ya


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> hahaah...umm i mean i'll be good
> 
> naah, i lie, there'll be plenty of funny stories, none on youtube though, that'll get us in trouble, i'll find a way to show ya



Haha don't worry about it. Don't take the risk for little ol' me haha.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> grawwr! so close to deploying gents! you guys should mail me trinkets!



I send boxes to our guys over there on occasion, but I don't know anyone personally- til now- if you gave me the address to ship to, I 'll send you guys stuff.
don't be afraid to ask for stuff too, I'll try to make most reasonable requests happen! You guys deserve it!


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Good Lord! I'm gone for a couple of days and all the riff-raff feel the need to fill the void.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to attempt to right this sinking ship:
> 
> For those of you that are old enough (hint hint) please expound on the virtues and vices of your first *real* job.



First *real* job?

I totally scored this job at Chick Fil A when I was about 14 or 15. BEST JOB EVER.

But not really.

The best paying and most enjoyable job I had was, surprisingly, my call center job with Verizon. It's a shame I didn't get to keep it, with complications in the recent move at that time. The amusing thing is that the job was in New Mexico, and being a CSR doesn't require a college degree there, while in Virginia, they do prefer college grads for the same position.

Worst parts of the job: _Always_ being timed. I had never held such a microscheduling intensive job before.

Best: The gym, the environment, the cafeteria, the pay, work morale. I have no idea how they did it, but the morale was good at that place for a call center, heheh.

And I move around too much. I'll be in Germany this weekend (can't stop talking about it).



Kill Yourself said:


> yeah, like i left the window open and my stupid ass friend gave this anme, cant find any mods though...



Hah. If you cared to do so: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=39121

That's a terrible excuse though! Does this situation actually happen to people? XP


----------



## lowkey (Feb 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Good Lord! I'm gone for a couple of days and all the riff-raff feel the need to fill the void.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to attempt to right this sinking ship:
> 
> For those of you that are old enough (hint hint) please expound on the virtues and vices of your first *real* job.



I was 22 fresh out of college, and smack in the middle of LA. I demanded 25 bucks an hour, got 18 , and later found out I was getting paid more than people that had been at the company for over ten years. I was making bank, with overtime! and we got done at 4:30 every day. I was painting scenery and backdrops at a scene shop. learned a lot from the old timers too.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I send boxes to our guys over there on occasion, but I don't know anyone personally- til now- if you gave me the address to ship to, I 'll send you guys stuff.
> don't be afraid to ask for stuff too, I'll try to ake most reasonable requests happen! You guys deserve it!


aww thanks!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> Wow I'm lame, I just found this thread. I'm 30. Been in the fandom since 2000, but I've been drawing anthros since I was 5.



wow, 26 years of drawing...
my head is about to explode. XD


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Good Lord! I'm gone for a couple of days and all the riff-raff feel the need to fill the void.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to attempt to right this sinking ship:
> 
> For those of you that are old enough (hint hint) please expound on the virtues and vices of your first *real* job.


Maintenance for a storage facility. Not many virtues come to mind about that job. I got bribed quite a bit to help people move there stuff. Under the table money is always the best money. The job itself was horrible. Walking around all day in an industrial type area. We used to kick holes in the walls just to have something to repair, so we could stop roaming for a bit.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> aww thanks!



you're it, man pm me your info when you have it!



twelvestring said:


> Maintenance for a storage facility. Not many virtues come to mind about that job. I got bribed quite a bit to help people move there stuff. Under the table money is always the best money. The job itself was horrible. Walking around all day in an industrial type area. We used to kick holes in the walls just to have something to repair, so we could stop roaming for a bit.



that sounds like a shitty job. I had a framing job once, I was too good at it, so I was in charge of framing all the compound angle circular windows and arches. that sucked. It actually took brain power, so I couldn't drink heavily the day before like my buddies were. the day I did, I was up two stories on scaffolding, under a skylight in the foyer of the house. it was hot, I was pasty and well hung over. I was sweating vodka. it was awful!


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty bad job indeed. I also had to clean up homeless man puke when they drank there. A lot of homeless people would use their storage unit as a home base.

Also, scrubby get back here! Noso was second paged!


----------



## Option7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Fucking grave dodgers.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Option7 said:


> Fucking grave dodgers.



who's the bad kitty? Yes he is! Yes he is a bad Kitty!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you're it, man pm me your info when you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds like a shitty job. I had a framing job once, I was too good at it, so I was in charge of framing all the compound angle circular windows and arches. that sucked. It actually took brain power, so I couldn't drink heavily the day before like my buddies were. the day I did, I was up two stories on scaffolding, under a skylight in the foyer of the house. it was hot, I was pasty and well hung over. I was sweating vodka. it was awful!




Lemme know when ya do, I'll donate to help out.  Used to partake in that program Pilot had, before they killed it.  Would often purchase and send 3-4 bags of coffee to our fellas over seas twice a week.  Wishing I had done more...


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm 17  but my lifestyle isnt really any different from a 21 year old. Living in malaysia, you get easy access to alcohol and clubs, and i can drive too ^^


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Ruffie said:


> I'm 17  but my lifestyle isnt really any different from a 21 year old. Living in malaysia, you get easy access to alcohol and clubs, and i can drive too ^^


 
Wow, malaysia? That's pretty cool.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Wow, malaysia? That's pretty cool.




Well its cool for you because i presume its a country you dont know much about  BUUUUT, in truth its a crap hole. A warm summer all year long corrupted craphole. The only good thing is theres beaches here and its fun to just hang out with friends tehre and drink and camwhore and stuff  I'm a social person


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like it, so where is it located?


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 26, 2010)

well Google is always there. but if oyu must learn it from me, its in the south east region of asia


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2010)

1412 posts?? Wha...?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Elessara said:


> 1412 posts?? Wha...?



Whats this got to do with anything?  Or have I missed something maybe?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Whats this got to do with anything?  Or have I missed something maybe?



I'm no rocket scientist, but I think they're referring to the little # on the upper right hand side of the post block. if Im not mistaken, that makes you 1413, and me 1414 .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm no rocket scientist, but I think they're referring to the little # on the upper right hand side of the post block. if Im not mistaken, that makes you 1413, and me 1414 .



Oh right. That would make sense. Though I often forget posts are counted like that in these threads.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Elessara said:


> 1412 posts?? Wha...?



yeah, i'm a little surprised too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, i'm a little surprised too.



57 pages also.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 57 pages also.




way to keep a thread in tact guys! congrats!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> way to keep a thread in tact guys! congrats!



I'm old enough to post in here! lol 

I should be allowed to post whatever I like


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm old enough to post in here! lol
> 
> I should be allowed to post whatever I like



you also have enough posts, too. I'm of legal age to post in the old folks home, but pretty new to the site. I'm
 still bannable at this point.
 *hides under a lampshade so no one notices him*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 57 pages also.



omg, wow.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 26, 2010)

i think this is the only thread in the den to have an intelligent confursation in... (sorry had to do it) X3

when im tired of all the other bullshit, i come here to read the posts and maybe put a little something of my own. i guess being old can have its advantages... not that im old...

yay im #1422


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i think this is the only thread in the den to have an intelligent confursation in... (sorry had to do it) X3



hate to admit it, but it's true.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i think this is the only thread in the den to have an intelligent* confursation* in... (sorry had to do it) X3
> 
> when im tired of all the other bullshit, i come here to read the posts and maybe put a little something of my own. i guess being old can have its advantages... not that im old...
> 
> yay im #1422



theres a thread for this: _ Stop sticking 'fur' in random words. Stop it._

I suggest you visit there.

however please continue the intelligent conversation.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i think this is the only thread in the den to have an intelligent confursation in... (sorry had to do it) X3
> 
> when im tired of all the other bullshit, i come here to read the posts and maybe put a little something of my own. i guess being old can have its advantages... not that im old...
> 
> yay im #1422



Ah, I know what you mean.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2010)

Aren't threads suppose to get "snipped" at the 500 mark?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

hey guys


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys



word. harley in the house!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

sup in this thread


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> sup in this thread


 
Your dick.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> sup in this thread



is still a bunch of old people that forget to check back in, so the posts stagger along like an old drunk nun on a rocky path. 
We have noticed that there are nearly 1500 posts, and that it hasn't got derailed or blocked, so were all hanging onto it, like its grandma on life support, and nobody wants to pull the plug. 
Some kid (lonelyK)  said its a refuse for intelligent conversation. that was probably the high lite. 
but that was just nullified by leon's post.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

Elessara said:


> Aren't threads suppose to get "snipped" at the 500 mark?



Apparently not.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Elessara said:


> Aren't threads suppose to get "snipped" at the 500 mark?


 
That's only in forum games.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Your dick.



it always is!


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it always is!


 
Want me to suck it?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it always is!



I am sure it is in most threads!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Want me to suck it?



always falls back to this...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> always falls back to this...



Well look who it is! Wait, aren't you leaving on monday?! Get out there and live it up! (unless you're locked down with getting ready )


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Want me to suck it?



uhm yea definitelyyy


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

what day is it again?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> what day is it again?



FURiday...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FURiday...



Wrong furcking thread, Scotty!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Wrong furcking thread, Scotty!



Hehehe, I know 

Wait, don't blame me! Blame the two devils on my shoulder! (sig reference)


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehe, I know
> 
> Wait, don't blame me! Blame the two devils on my shoulder! (sig reference)



satan's 'lil helper!

thats o.k. my dad is Satan.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> satan's 'lil helper!
> 
> thats o.k. my dad is Satan.



I don't like Satan, he's mean


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't like Satan, he's mean



you just haven't given him a chance. he's real nice, once you give him your soul... i mean get to know him.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hell .. O .. been there, done that.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Hell .. O .. been there, done that.



thank god you came!

I was beginning to think I was the only one!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you just haven't given him a chance. he's real nice, once you give him your soul... i mean get to know him.



oh shit...
*grabs bible*


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> satan's 'lil helper!
> 
> thats o.k. my dad is Satan.


 
(Just talk) I'm straightening out my clothes so as to make myself presentable before people who are likely older than myself. Self-image.

Okay...(The QUOTE, RETARD...)

Well lowkey, sir, you must have a very interesting life for you to have said something of that nature.

(Stay on topic) My dad is a Vietnam vet who wasn't exactly in the ROUGHEST of positions (he was a "supporter."), but SOMETHING in that war must have destroyed something in his soul. It's funny how he truly is a great [provider], but he says things that are pretty "out-of-the-way" sometimes.

I wish MY dad was Satan. Then again...his dad was Satan, so... (TIME PARADOX!)

*Alternate version:* If my dad was Satan, I would be a much stronger individual overall...

I got stuck with the "Good imoogi"... (guess who that crazily makes my mom... and her Chinese Zodiac symbol makes it all the more true:lol:!!!

......)

lol I'm sick...

Edit: My first job was as a "cart-boy" at Cub Foods. I was actually PROUD of that crappy job like "Yeah! I'm fuckin' hardcore now!" and meaningless dumb shit.

I remember being afflicted with some kind of crazy disease where I could barely stand up, and I still just kept on moving... I must've looked like a fluggin' "Resident Evil" zombie on ecstacy *does not know a thing about harmful drugs CAUSE HE DOESN'T TAKE THEM*

Little Note: In ALL DUE HONESTY, I scored a 31 on Ratte's "I should be in jail" meme.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 27, 2010)

Tssssssunami!!! Kinda on topic. The last one to hit was in the 60's.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Tssssssunami!!! Kinda on topic. The last one to hit was in the 60's.



thats when this thread was started!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> thats when this thread was started!



lol


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol



stalker.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> stalker.



suuure, i'm the stalker.
lol


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

what was the first concert you went to?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> what was the first concert you went to?



...haven't been to one yet...


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> what was the first concert you went to?


Harry belafonte believe it or not.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Tssssssunami!!! Kinda on topic. The last one to hit was in the 60's.



I hope everything's okay over there. *ignorance*

I believe you have my view (PM) on, uh...things of that nature on FA, 12. *horribly ignorant*

PS: I typed up those PMs nicely since I was on my dad's computer, but now I'm back on the fluggin' Wii...

Also...

"lowkey" is cool-people (as I form my opinion from his posts.) =^_^=

I hope my posts are visible...

HELLOOO? ANYBODY THEEERE?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...haven't been to one yet...



o.k. your too young to be here.



twelvestring said:


> Harry belafonte believe it or not.



awesome. 

I cant remember I was so high at that point in my life.... I remember the pretty lights, and the music......


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> o.k. your too young to be here.



lol, just don't got the time and money to go to one.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, just don't got the time and money to go to one.



Damn kids today. Don't you know anything. Your supposed to steal the money from your moms purse. She won't respect you if you don't. It's expected.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Damn kids today. Don't you know anything. Your supposed to steal the money from your moms purse. She won't respect you if you don't. It's expected.



lol, suuuuuuuure.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, just don't got the time and money to go to one.




I don't believe you. how old are you?

twelvers, your corrupting the utes!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I don't believe you. how old are you?
> 
> twelvers, your corrupting the utes!



i am 16...
and you might be...?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i am 16...
> and you might be...?



you are too young to be in this thread!

use the site. theres lots of nifty features they have built in to help you get to know your fellow furs. 

heres a quarter, go run along and play with your friends.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you are too young to be in this thread!
> 
> use the site. theres lots of nifty features they have built in to help you get to know your fellow furs.
> 
> heres a quarter, go run along and play with your friends.



lol, these are my friends tho.
besides, i know younger furs in this place, and they still post and message.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, these are my friends tho.
> besides, i know younger furs in this place, and they still post and message.



I R furcking wit U! play ball! don't surrender so quick, kid!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I R furcking wit U! play ball! don't surrender so quick, kid!



lol, i know.
i wasn't surrendering by the way, just stating the facts.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i know.
> i wasn't surrendering by the way, just stating the facts.



it was a surrender.

don't go back... you can _neve_r go back.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> don't go back... you can _neve_r go back.



lol, i wasn't planning on it.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I don't believe you. how old are you?
> 
> twelvers, your corrupting the utes!



Isn't that what you're supposed to do with utes?
Krasl, do drugs.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Isn't that what you're supposed to do with utes?
> Krasl, do drugs.



lol, no thnx.
i already looked stoned, i don't need anything to increase that look.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Isn't that what you're supposed to do with utes?
> Krasl, do drugs.



Hey you didn't get washed away by the tsunami! awesome. I'm glad you came, It was starting to get a little pedo in here. 

I want to open a nail salon and call it pedifile.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I want to open a nail salon and call it pedifile.



lol, clever idea.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, no thnx.
> i already looked stoned, i don't need anything to increase that look.



then do meth!

http://www.funnychill.com/media/934/Faces_Of_Meth/


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, clever idea.



it's not funny when you respond to it!!!!!
*facepaw*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> then do meth!
> 
> http://www.funnychill.com/media/934/Faces_Of_Meth/



um, i'll pass.
i don't wanna look like the singer for aerosmith.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm 13!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> I'm 13!



and for that you get a high five!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> I'm 13!


 haha im older then u :3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> haha im older then u :3



how old is u then?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and for that you get a high five!


Don't high-five me, you haven't even been to a CONCERT.



Usarise said:


> haha im older then u :3


Pretty much everyone on this site is, but hey, I like to think I'm the most mature =3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> how old is u then?


15.  you?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 15.  you?



16, i win.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> 16, i win.


 -_- you win this round.....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -_- you win this round.....



*pats on back*
it's okay, there's always next time.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *pats on back*
> it's okay, there's always next time.


 yeah.... i guess..


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> Don't high-five me, you haven't even been to a CONCERT.
> 
> 
> Pretty much everyone on this site is, but hey, I like to think I'm the most mature =3



Awesome. keep it up kid, and awesome sig! Glenn Beck is a bad ass. 
I know you're being sarcastic, but when you actually start watching him, and start suporting yourself, you will soon realize that government does nothing but rob people of their wealth, and make life complicated for you. but this usually doesnt happen until late in your twenties, then you realize it and say " fuck I'm the government, and tax money paying for all of their bullshit is money I worked for- they're fucking stealling my money, and giving to lazy pieces of shit, that won't get off their asses and go to work!" 



Krasl said:


> 16, i win.



33 ^^ epic loss.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you will soon realize that government does nothing but rob people of their wealth, and make life complicated for you. but this usually doesnt happen until late in your twenties, then you realize it and say " fuck I'm the government, and tax money paying for all of their bullshit is money I worked for- they're fucking stealling my money, and giving to lazy pieces of shit, that won't get off their asses and go to work!"
> 
> 
> 
> 33 ^^ epic loss.



i agree.

lol, damn


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Awesome. keep it up kid, and awesome sig! Glenn Beck is a bad ass.
> I know you're being sarcastic, but when you actually start watching him, and start suporting yourself, you will soon realize that government does nothing but rob people of their wealth, and make life complicated for you. but this usually doesnt happen until late in your twenties, then you realize it and say " fuck I'm the government, and tax money paying for all of their bullshit is money I worked for- they're fucking stealling my money, and giving to lazy pieces of shit, that won't get off their asses and go to work!"


Firstly, thanks.
Secondly, I was indeed being sarcastic, since I am a Liberal, I have a natural hatred towards Fox News and Glenn Beck, and I like to joke around with him from time to time.
Thirdly, I'm way past the realization, dude. Maybe I should be a politician? :3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

So.... who here supports Socialism?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> 16, i win.



Lets not forget the person slightly older than you ;3


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So.... who here supports Socialism?


If I support nationalized health care, does that make me Socialist?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> If I support nationalized health care, does that make me Socialist?


 somewhat.  :/


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> somewhat.  :/


That's the thing: it's only somewhat Socialist. Maybe not even that, maybe just remotely.
Conservatives tend to use the term to have their audience associate bad feelings with nationalization of health care.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So.... who here supports Socialism?



um, i'm an anarchist, so...



Melkor said:


> Lets not forget the person slightly older than you ;3



oh, haha.
just by a few months! >:[


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> That's the thing: it's only somewhat Socialist. Maybe not even that, maybe just remotely.
> Conservatives tend to use the term to have their audience associate bad feelings with nationalization of health care.


 true.  personally i would support a more socialist government.  the idea of the government taking care of most things seems to be a good one to me.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> true.  personally i would support a more socialist government.  the idea of the government taking care of most things seems to be a good one to me.


Same here. As long as they don't get too carried away, I welcome any ideas like that. (Though, my opinion doesn't really matter for another five years )


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> Same here. As long as they don't get too carried away, I welcome any ideas like that. (Though, my opinion doesn't really matter for another five years )


 same lol.  i cant wait to vote.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> same lol.  i cant wait to vote.


Yeah dude, except...
LINES. Vote early I guess =3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> Yeah dude, except...
> LINES. Vote early I guess =3


 eh but the wait is worth it to have a small say in what happens.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh but the wait is worth it to have a small say in what happens.


Indeed it is.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> Firstly, thanks.
> Secondly, I was indeed being sarcastic, since I am a Liberal, I have a natural hatred towards Fox News and Glenn Beck, and I like to joke around with him from time to time.
> Thirdly, I'm way past the realization, dude. Maybe I should be a politician? :3



I am still trying to understand how one can have such a deep hatred towards a news station, and a reporter. I never watched a lot of news, until this whole hatred to fox thing started up a few years ago. I would watch CNN from time to time, but thought I was never really getting any meat in a story. So I didn't watch much. I tuned in to fox,once because people were bitching about it, and turned out, that after watching it a few times, that I realized they were actually reporting fairly decent news, and they were also reporting on issues that the other news networks were missing.
    I then tunned in to Glenn Beck. at first I thought he was a little out there, but then, after watching him for a couple of weeks, I noticed too, that he was bringing up issues that other networks wouldn't touch. What I like best about Beck, is that he is independent. He will dig deep on in both parties, so he is fair in the way he rips people new ones. I also like how all of his arguments are based on the constitutionality of the issue at hand. When a political argument can be grounded in the constitution, then it resolves itself efficiently. It may not be fast, but it is efficient. 
     So me being an independent voter, who thinks government does little more than complicate my life, I have found that Fox news and Glenn Beck reflect the ideals that were laid out by the founding fathers of this country, and I like the way they challenge progressive ideas,that, if left unchecked will contradict the ideals this country was founded on. While I do not think anarchy is the solution, I don't think socialism is either. I do believe that states should have more power than the federal government but people independently need to be were most of the power is. the power to live your own life as you see fit without a government or another person telling you how to do it. This is the basis of why The United States was formed. 
       I think the feds responsibility should be little more than military, roads, and public safety, I think People have lost the idea that the state level is where we should be concerned with our day to day personal issues. That was the unique idea set up with the constitution- if you didn't like the laws of Iowa, you could move to Nebraska. This homogenization of our country is beginning to weaken it's character. the sooner we rebuild the individual as the power source of this country, the stronger we will become as a whole country. Personal responsibility is key to the success of our nation.

But that's just my opinion. I am curious though why you have this hatred towards fox news and Glen Beck. I don't have hatred towards MSNBC, or ABC, or Rachel Madow, or Keith Oberman. In fact I watch them too. So I was just curious where it stems from, and how it thrives so prevalent in our society right now. Please elaborate. thanks.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

I would also like to take this opportunity to suggest that the youth of today do some independent studies on american history. particularly the years around 1776. In fact this would be a great place to plug a book-1776 by David McCullough- in fact any book written by him is great. he is a great authority on this subject, and has gone to great lengths to research accurately on the subject. I would suggest really understanding how you own this country we all do. the people in Washington work for you. You need to understand that the money the government spends is your money, and you have the responsibility to know where its going,and coming from. Freedom is always one generation away from being lost. Unless you study, and understand what it was like before freedom, and what it was like after, and where we are at now, you will never know whats at stake.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Well that certainly got rid of the riff raff.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Well that certainly got rid of the riff raff.



yes, i think so...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yes, i think so...


 i dont wanna read the block of text.... 0.o


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I am still trying to understand how one can have such a deep hatred towards a news station, and a reporter. I never watched a lot of news, until this whole hatred to fox thing started up a few years ago. I would watch CNN from time to time, but thought I was never really getting any meat in a story. So I didn't watch much. I tuned in to fox,once because people were bitching about it, and turned out, that after watching it a few times, that I realized they were actually reporting fairly decent news, and they were also reporting on issues that the other news networks were missing.
> I then tunned in to Glenn Beck. at first I thought he was a little out there, but then, after watching him for a couple of weeks, I noticed too, that he was bringing up issues that other networks wouldn't touch. What I like best about Beck, is that he is independent. He will dig deep on in both parties, so he is fair in the way he rips people new ones. I also like how all of his arguments are based on the constitutionality of the issue at hand. When a political argument can be grounded in the constitution, then it resolves itself efficiently. It may not be fast, but it is efficient.
> So me being an independent voter, who thinks government does little more than complicate my life, I have found that Fox news and Glenn Beck reflect the ideals that were laid out by the founding fathers of this country, and I like the way they challenge progressive ideas,that, if left unchecked will contradict the ideals this country was founded on. While I do not think anarchy is the solution, I don't think socialism is either. I do believe that states should have more power than the federal government but people independently need to be were most of the power is. the power to live your own life as you see fit without a government or another person telling you how to do it. This is the basis of why The United States was formed.
> I think the feds responsibility should be little more than military, roads, and public safety, I think People have lost the idea that the state level is where we should be concerned with our day to day personal issues. That was the unique idea set up with the constitution- if you didn't like the laws of Iowa, you could move to Nebraska. This homogenization of our country is beginning to weaken it's character. the sooner we rebuild the individual as the power source of this country, the stronger we will become as a whole country. Personal responsibility is key to the success of our nation.
> ...



tl;dr


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont wanna read the block of text.... 0.o



it's required reading if you want to stay on this thread!
and if you would read the second smaller block, you would see how you're contributing to the decline of civilization.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> tl;dr



I hate that shit...

TRY TO HAVE SOME DAMN SUBSTANCE TO YOUR POST BEFORE YOU PULL THAT "too long, didn't read" BULLSHIT.

GOD people are lazy as FUCK!

Edit: I read what lowkey said, and from what I gather, he's generally saying this:

We need balance.

"Try." "Trying."

They're VERY interesting words if you USE them!

...Christ! >_>......

PS: My punctuation is meant to convey a REAL LIFE nature of conversation If you can't envision how it would sound in real life, you just suck..., plain and simple.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> it's required reading if you want to stay on this thread!
> and if you would read the second smaller block, you would see how your contributing to the decline of civilization.


 fine... *goes to read it*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont wanna read the block of text.... 0.o



me either, no offense to the author.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> me either, no offense to the author.



see post #1508

you are slowly sinking into lame-land once again.....


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> tl;dr


Heh, I read it and I'll respond.
I don't necessarily like national news in general, most of the time it's biased, and biasing the media is one of my pet peeves. And yes, I do joke around with Glenn Beck, I know he's not really crazy, it's just that he discusses topics that make others question his sanity, really. That, and he gets emotional during his news casts... anyway, this trend for hatred towards Fox News was started by Jon Stewart and Steven Colbert, I believe, and you know how trends work. And I know what this nation was founded on, of course I do. But then again, since the election of 1796, the media has gotten involved in politics with the intent to change the opinions of whoever reads the said article, so that's why instead of listening to a 24 hour news network talk about the president, I like to do some independent research. And the country isn't beginning to lose character, hell, ever since the first early immigrants came to America, it lost character.
But yeah, it seems that people tend to blow things up out of proportion when it's not their exact views. For instance, if the federal government gave most of the power to the people, then those against the people who did it would start calling the U.S. the United States of Amerikong, and saying that the said person was a supporter of Communism, only because Communism itself is "for the People."
And yeah, most children should pick up a book on U.S. history, it'd be a lot better than them wasting their brain power on Twilight, for God's sake, I want to kill whoever wrote that book.

tl;dr most Americans are stupid


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> see post #1508
> 
> you are slowly sinking into lame-land once again.....



yeah, but mankind is just bringing itself closer to self destruction.
why not start with the civilization?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Old and Decrepit Furs*

I went skiing, yesterday, for the first time in two years.
The moguls tried to kill me.
My legs are toast. 
Too old for that shit, anymore.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Old and Decrepit Furs*



Sauvignon said:


> I went skiing, yesterday, for the first time in two years.
> The moguls tried to kill me.
> My legs are toast.
> Too old for that shit, anymore.




Poor pup.  Shoot, last time I went skiing.. 5 wrecks in one night.  Was .. glorious.  Wasn't the course that tried to kill me though, it was the other people on the slopes 

Dear snowboarders, you're cool.. really cool, and all.  Just, please .. pay attention to what's behind you when you drop to your ass to slow down.  That skier 15 feet behind you, just veered off and hit a lift post to avoid you...


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Old and Decrepit Furs*



wolfrunner7 said:


> Poor pup.  Shoot, last time I went skiing.. 5 wrecks in one night.  Was .. glorious.  Wasn't the course that tried to kill me though, it was the other people on the slopes
> 
> Dear snowboarders, you're cool.. really cool, and all.  Just, please .. pay attention to what's behind you when you drop to your ass to slow down.  That skier 15 feet behind you, just veered off and hit a lift post to avoid you...



Glorious, indeed. I'll be going again, soon.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Old and Decrepit Furs*



Sauvignon said:


> Glorious, indeed. I'll be going again, soon.



oh snow! I miss you so much, you are my friend! you are so special to me! I wish I had waxed feet.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 1, 2010)

missing snow? ;;; that's a new concept to me, I'm glad I left the snow... it's the wicked storms I miss


----------



## lowkey (Mar 1, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> missing snow? ;;; that's a new concept to me, I'm glad I left the snow... it's the wicked storms I miss



thunderstorms with lightning, and torrential downpours, and people who know how to drive in the rain.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 1, 2010)

so ya know that pain... XD


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah .. I do so enjoy blizzards. <3 snow, specially that nighttime snow .. yanno, the kind that falls in moonlight.

Yeah, hopeless .. I know.

Need proof, go look at me dA.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Old and Decrepit Furs*



wolfrunner7 said:


> Poor pup.  Shoot, last time I went skiing.. 5 wrecks in one night.  Was .. glorious.  Wasn't the course that tried to kill me though, it was the other people on the slopes
> 
> Dear snowboarders, you're cool.. really cool, and all.  Just, please .. pay attention to what's behind you when you drop to your ass to slow down.  That skier 15 feet behind you, just veered off and hit a lift post to avoid you...



Aww, I got the same problem out here on waves. Crowded as hell. Dodging people right and left. I almost can't help but laugh when I'm at the top of a wave dropping in and sure enough there's the most adorable helpless little tourist staring up at me as I come crashing down on them. I can almost hear there inner monologue screaming "hep me".


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Old and Decrepit Furs*



wolfrunner7 said:


> Ah .. I do so enjoy blizzards. <3 snow, specially that nighttime snow .. yanno, the kind that falls in moonlight.
> 
> Yeah, hopeless .. I know.
> 
> Need proof, go look at me dA.





twelvestring said:


> Aww, I got the same problem out here on waves. Crowded as hell. Dodging people right and left. I almost can't help but laugh when I'm at the top of a wave dropping in and sure enough there's the most adorable helpless little tourist staring up at me as I come crashing down on them. I can almost hear there inner monologue screaming "hep me".



heh. I have the same problem in my career.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Old and Decrepit Furs*



twelvestring said:


> Aww, I got the same problem out here on waves. Crowded as hell. Dodging people right and left. I almost can't help but laugh when I'm at the top of a wave dropping in and sure enough there's the most adorable helpless little tourist staring up at me as I come crashing down on them. I can almost hear there inner monologue screaming "hep me".



lmfao I love that visual. 

And yes snow is romantic and pretty IF you are inside and insulated home and not sitting there freezing your butt off XD. I like to watch it glisten in the moon light but haven't been able to take the cold for awhile. Which is one reason for the move to SoCal lol


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Old and Decrepit Furs*



KashakuTatsu said:


> lmfao I love that visual.
> 
> And yes snow is romantic and pretty IF you are inside and insulated home and not sitting there freezing your butt off XD. I like to watch it glisten in the moon light but haven't been able to take the cold for awhile. Which is one reason for the move to SoCal lol



the weather here is perfect. I can put my garden in a month earlier than I did in Texas. it never freezes here!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

Where the hell did all the old people run off too? I want active older furballs, to get back here and make something of this thread! lets start with an annoying picture...

on second thought maybe we should just let it die.....


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

tending a cold for the most part XD got one after dealing with hellastress from some car related crap the past few days... been sleep > posting XD


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> tending a cold for the most part XD got one after dealing with hellastress from some car related crap the past few days... been sleep > posting XD



hell's yazers! we got a heartbeat! .... unfortunately, I have to crash and burn- people to boss around tomorrow! I've been having screwed up car shit too! It's soooooo awesome when your car gets screwed up in LA. two days ago I had to pay thirty bucks for a cab to get where I needed to go- one way!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

metro it! lol hell I love the subway, esp for china town visits lol and you give them hell for me tomorrow! I have no one to give hell to atm, though I'd love to kick around the soarer for putting me thru hell lol


----------



## robotechtiger (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, if it's still alive, may as well give it my own kick:

Just turned 39 a week ago, been in the fandom for about 6 years now, though only became more 'active' since about August '09.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

lol I should do the pedigree info huh? 28 going on 29... known about furries for like 3yrs-ish, got more active within the past year by contributing my artwork lol


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 3, 2010)

im 15 0.o i feel so young


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

25 here. I don't' mind the young guys, but I feel awkward talking to them. They just aren't mature enough and I feel their being a furry is much different than myself. It almost seems like a fad.
I mean, I grew up with more fondness towards animals than people and huge admiration of various cartoon characters that I was in love with. 
I'm not sure if some of these younger guys are just furries because they wanted a group to be a part of or that maybe they found some porn they liked.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> 25 here. I don't' mind the young guys, but I feel awkward talking to them. They just aren't mature enough and I feel their being a furry is much different than myself. It almost seems like a fad.
> I mean, I grew up with more fondness towards animals than people and huge admiration of various cartoon characters that I was in love with.
> I'm not sure if some of these younger guys are just furries because they wanted a group to be a part of or that maybe they found some porn they liked.


It's probably because of the explosive growth rate of the fandom.
Most furries get into the fandom in their teenage years, eventually the fandom will get bell curved(probably a 5-6 years from now).


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

*puts fingers in her ears* lalalalala 

Thinking about that makes me realize those of us around 30 will be old by that time... lol


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> *puts fingers in her ears* lalalalala
> 
> Thinking about that makes me realize those of us around 30 will be old by that time... lol



I know, right? I an have an IRA , and thinking about what i'm going to do in retirement... at 33, I'm already half way there. I so want to go back to the glorious boat ride in de nile river........

this thread reminds me of a TV show in the 80's:

Stairway to heaven...


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

wow retirement planning in your 30s is a good idea in this economy -.-'


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> wow retirement planning in your 30s is a good idea in this economy -.-'



ya, and talking about the exciting world of finances, taxes, and mortgages is a sure fire way to kill a thread too!:grin:  Biut I think that's what starts to become important when you're --- dare I day it- _Middle aged_! NOOOOOOOOO! runn from it RUUUUUUUUN!

where's my paddle?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

... don't make me eat you >.< XD


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> ... don't make me eat you >.< XD




wow, a dragon eating a jackass, now theres an avatar picture! I want it in 3-d!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

lmfao I could prolly do it in 2d traditional for ya but not in 3d, realized when I got that degree I don't have the patience for it XD


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

cool, I think we have your new avi!

wee! time to crack the whip! later!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

lol mail references/descriptions =p

I do have icons for forums, just been lazy bout getting one on here for some reason XD


----------



## ScrubWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

lowkey said:


> ya, and talking about the exciting world of finances, taxes, and mortgages is a sure fire way to kill a thread too!:grin: Biut I think that's what starts to become important when you're --- dare I day it- _Middle aged_! NOOOOOOOOO! runn from it RUUUUUUUUN!
> 
> where's my paddle?


 
Holy Crap! This thread is still alive?? Awesome.

OMG noooo, not financial planning


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

How do I get a mortgage if I have excellent credit, but no employment history!?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> How do I get a mortgage if I have excellent credit, but no employment history!?


 
Lack of employment history cancels out excellent credit. You need to have at least three years stable work history to be considered for a mortgage these days.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd say... get a co-signer.... -.-' 

Hell they wanted a co-signer for a 500$ loan to fix one of our cars


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Holy Crap! This thread is still alive?? Awesome.
> 
> OMG noooo, not financial planning




Yep .. and .. Yep.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 6, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Yep .. and .. Yep.



yep. this is now the bastard redheaded step child. I don't want to kill it, but it's not my fault it's like this, I didn't give birth to it. 
However, I am still taking some responsibility for its revival. Christ is it real that time, I have to get my crap together- dinner party and a wild orgy to prepare for. 
what's everyone else doing on this glorious Saturday evening?


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, so it looks like I'll be renting for the next few years, anyway. I hate throwing my money away to a landlord.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 7, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yep. this is now the bastard redheaded step child. I don't want to kill it, but it's not my fault it's like this, I didn't give birth to it.
> However, I am still taking some responsibility for its revival. Christ is it real that time, I have to get my crap together- *dinner party and a wild orgy to prepare for. *
> what's everyone else doing on this glorious Saturday evening?




Lucky bugger...


----------



## lowkey (Mar 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yeah, so it looks like I'll be renting for the next few years, anyway. I hate throwing my money away to a landlord.



you arte sooooo trying to kill this thread with finances, aren't you (wink)  I think thats hot.... not to make you uncomfortable, because  I know how honesty makes you feel week in the knees..... but really sauv, pop a top, and have a sip, we'll always love you for you loving what you love (smiley face, with a breath of sincerity!)



wolfrunner7 said:


> Lucky bugger...



I know, right!. Unfortunately, I got abducted by the wrong thing, and my friends got distracted, and we fuckededed the whole evening on he- said, she-said.

hell, I hope every one else is still havi ng there.. evenings... (hmm, who is this on the mobile???)

more later friends.....


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## LostAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

Posting in a worthwhile topic.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 8, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you arte sooooo trying to kill this thread with finances, aren't you (wink)  I think thats hot.... not to make you uncomfortable, because  I know how honesty makes you feel week in the knees..... but really sauv, pop a top, and have a sip, we'll always love you for you loving what you love (smiley face, with a breath of sincerity!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helluva night, huh?

Damn .. sometimes wish I had folks to go have fun with.  Alas, just me in teh bushes all by myself.


----------



## Thou Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So....there's this thread on young furries http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54715 and it sort of made me feel a little old.
> 
> I'm 28. Are there many other folks on this board that are from my generation or older?
> 
> ...


I'm 26, have been a furry since long before I knew there could be such a thing. Hmm... well, my earliest memories of reading stuff by Dr. Seuss, Richard Scarry, Mercer Mayer, Maurice Sendak, etc. (you know, everything with monsters or animal-people) are probably from when I was four. So, since then.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 9, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you arte sooooo trying to kill this thread with finances, aren't you (wink)  I think thats hot.... not to make you uncomfortable, because  I know how honesty makes you feel week in the knees..... but really sauv, pop a top, and have a sip, we'll always love you for you loving what you love (smiley face, with a breath of sincerity!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm, yes, I love discussing finance. I am saving my bottle of sauv blanc for later, though. Right now, I pop the top on the rum.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 9, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Helluva night, huh?
> 
> Damn .. sometimes wish I had folks to go have fun with.  Alas, just me in teh bushes all by myself.



you do have folks to have fun wit- you obviously have not met them yet.
no worries, mate, the bushes is usually where I end up!



Thou Dog said:


> I'm 26, have been a furry since long before I knew there could be such a thing. Hmm... well, my earliest memories of reading stuff by Dr. Seuss, Richard Scarry, Mercer Mayer, Maurice Sendak, etc. (you know, everything with monsters or animal-people) are probably from when I was four. So, since then.



awesome, another old furrie! this is so cool- your avi is even a pencil sketch- rock-on! glad to have you at the home. bingo starts at 8:15 sharp.





Sauvignon said:


> Hmm, yes, I love discussing finance. I am saving my bottle of sauv blanc for later, though. Right now, I pop the top on the rum.



secretly, I love discussing finances, investments and taxes too, but it seems so dreary when you want to escape into fantasy-land. most of the time when I'm on this site, I want to be far away from reality...... the rum should help with that.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

idc how old I get or feel, I am not diggin bingo =p


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 9, 2010)

28.  Dragged into the fandom, honestly.  Had a crush on someone at some point, and learned they were into the art.  So, made it my  duty to thoroughly research the art aspect.  As a result, got hooked.  That was 6 years ago, when it all began.. and when I realized that I was .. well .. double agent (in a manner of speaking).

Far as the forums, setting up profiles, or writing stories .. that didn't start happening till more recently.  For the most part, I was just a browser / collector.  Comes a point where the art isn't just interesting, but the people behind said art become so.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

lol I went from drawing the art as a hobby to engrossed in doing art for the fandom XD Kinda gets addictive after awhile XD


----------



## lowkey (Mar 9, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> idc how old I get or feel, I am not diggin bingo =p



there is nothing quite like the experience of going to a bingo hall full of people over 55 and sitting at long fold out tables in a smoke filled room blotting two 16 card bingo sheets- with your grandma(god rest her soul)! now that's Friday night entertainment! BINGO!


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 9, 2010)

You ditching bastards! This thread picked up again after I went to work this weekend. I see how it is.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

lol my gma didn't do bingo, but when I was in drum corps we held a bingo night to raise money for our tour.... and oh the carnage some of those lil ol'ladies can leave behind is amazing XD


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 9, 2010)

Old people carnage. I hope I don't get into bingo when I'm older.
I wanna wait until I'm 65 then get a mohawk with what ever hair I have left. Get all decked out in ma leather jacket and chains and go hang out where ever the young punks are just to piss em off.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

lol reminds me of a comic of what'll happen to gen x'er's when they retire XD


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 9, 2010)

OOOH, this must happen. I wonder how I'll do in a mosh pit at 65. I'd better start stretchin.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 9, 2010)

make sure to drink plenty of milk to keep them hips tough!


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 9, 2010)

Milk, it does a body good. Imma take as many noso's down with me. Start drinkin yer milk everybody!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 9, 2010)

centrum silver, and ensure- it's the new milk. But leather and chains will always be cool.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes they will, now you keep up with your yoga lowkey. We hitting a concert at 65 and don't tell me you've already got plans. I wonder if there will be any metal bands when we're 65.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 9, 2010)

yes there will, but they'll be good by then.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 9, 2010)

Aw man, they're gonna be all christian death metal by then, aren't they.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 9, 2010)

osteo
porosis

it worries me


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 9, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> osteo
> porosis
> 
> it worries me


You just get to stretchin. We got a metal show in 35 years.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 10, 2010)

Can we go to a pagan metal concert? *looks cute and starts hittin the citri-cal*


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh dear...
No wonder I've felt so intellectually inadequate here.
I'm fifteen years old.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 10, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Can we go to a pagan metal concert? *looks cute and starts hittin the citri-cal*


As long as there's a pit for our geriatric asses to break a hip in, sure.


Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Oh dear...
> No wonder I've felt so intellectually inadequate here.
> I'm fifteen years old.


Don't worry, you'll get here sooner than you think. Mwhahahaha


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Oh dear...
> No wonder I've felt so intellectually inadequate here.
> I'm fifteen years old.


 *gives high five* im 15 too!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

@twelvestring: I'll take your word for it. I'm sure, as with most things, progress will just come naturally.

@Usarise: *bro fists* Alright. At least I know I'm not the only one here.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 11, 2010)

OLD PEOPLE


----------



## Liam (Mar 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> OLD PEOPLE


Useless whippersnappers!


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 11, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> OOOH, this must happen. I wonder how I'll do in a mosh pit at 65. I'd better start stretchin.



Wearing contact lenses helps.


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 11, 2010)

Im 14 

but you know, everyone of you have been kids once, and once I (and all other kids) will get older and over 18.

for me, its 4 years left till im 18.
... unless that 2012 shit is really gonna happen moahah x3


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Wearing contact lenses helps.


Screw that!  Laser surgery FTW!


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm nineteen, so I suppose perhaps I'm somewhere in the middle of the young and old thread? Haha, I have no idea.

...I have to admit I'm really *not* looking forward to turning twenty at the end of this year... 
It'll be sad to leave the teens, having been a teenager for what seems like forever now.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> I'm nineteen, so I suppose perhaps I'm somewhere in the middle of the young and old thread? Haha, I have no idea.
> 
> ...I have to admit I'm really *not* looking forward to turning twenty at the end of this year...
> It'll be sad to leave the teens, having been a teenager for what seems like forever now.


Aww, don't worry Koco. It's the only time you'll have to feel that way. Your twenties go by way too fast to get too familiar with them.:smile:


----------



## lowkey (Mar 12, 2010)

Koco said:


> I'm nineteen, so I suppose perhaps I'm somewhere in the middle of the young and old thread? Haha, I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



get ready for time to fucking fly!  I'm in my 30"s and its only 5 more years till i'm 40! the older you get the faster it goes!



twelvestring said:


> Aww, don't worry Koco. It's the only time you'll have to feel that way. Your twenties go by way too fast to get too familiar with them.:smile:



my dad and I talk about it all the time- his advice- _"you think it goes by fast now? wait till your 60_!"


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 12, 2010)

lowkey said:


> get ready for time to fucking fly!  I'm in my 30"s and its only 5 more years till i'm 40! the older you get the faster it goes!
> 
> my dad and I talk about it all the time- his advice- _"you think it goes by fast now? wait till your 60_!"



No kidding!  I thought time flew when I hit 20. I'm thirty now and i can't believe I'll be 31 in 2 months O_O


----------



## lowkey (Mar 12, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> No kidding!  I thought time flew when I hit 20. I'm thirty now and i can't believe I'll be 31 in 2 months O_O



yeah. it is in  effing sane! I don't know how it happened or where it went, but I'm middle aged, and it's almost over! WTF! with lots of smiles, I can't wait to die!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yeah. it is in  effing sane! I don't know how it happened or where it went, but I'm middle aged, and it's almost over! WTF! with lots of smiles, I can't wait to die!



Thoughts like this scare me. How could you not spazz out knowing half of your life is away??

19 ftw buddy.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 12, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> No kidding!  I thought time flew when I hit 20. I'm thirty now and i can't believe I'll be 31 in 2 months O_O


Yay, I win I'm six months younger than ya!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thoughts like this scare me. How could you not spazz out knowing half of your life is away??
> 
> 19 ftw buddy.



I used to try to kill myself with drugs, but then I realized it is worth it, so now I just enjoy everyday I blessed with being here.


----------



## Koco (Mar 12, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I used to try to kill myself with drugs, but then I realized it is worth it, so now I just enjoy everyday I blessed with being here.



It's good you came to terms with that. I think life really is good, you just have to have an optimistic
 view about things, pick yourself up out of unfortunate circumstances, dust yourself off. Keep going.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I just turned seventeen, that doesn't count as old does it? But when does someone become old? I tend to think it differs form person to person, but for me the general line is around 60. What do you fellows think?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 12, 2010)

12/f/cali

amidoinitrite?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 12/f/cali
> 
> amidoinitrite?



you're doin' it plenty right for me, baby <3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Shizam! (Wild gay appears)
So what is this thread about?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2010)

harley


----------



## Lobar (Mar 12, 2010)

so, 64 pages, and no mods ever corrected the typo in the thread title?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> harley


I think this is a lie...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> so, 64 pages, and no mods ever corrected the typo in the thread title?



I
JUST
SAW
THAT.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Shizam! (Wild gay appears)
> So what is this thread about?



it's about a bunch of us getting sick of realizing we were chatting with underage fucks, so we started a thread for us old geezers, so we wouldn't get arrested for  being pedos. 



HarleyParanoia said:


> harley



hardly, paranoia.

^ and as far as the type-o,   if you have been keeping up with this thread, you would have realized that not only has the type-o been embraced, but it is now a euphemism for the thread.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I think this is a lie...


I'm not sure. Harely is just too big to ignore!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm not sure. Harely is just too big to ignore!



post size and cock size are two entirely different things.

unless your talking about weight, but I've never met him in person, so I really can't say much more than that. not saying I wouldn't want to ride in his van, but I'm to old for that, and the candy I need is not what lures the kids into the van, so that being said, you're right, but this thread is about old fucks dealing with old people issues, and reveling in the fact that the kids love jumping in and trying to figure out where they'll be in a few more years!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 13, 2010)

bad mental image... lol


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm not sure. Harely is just too big to ignore!



this



lowkey said:


> post size and cock size are two entirely different things.
> 
> unless your talking about weight, but I've never met him in person, so I really can't say much more than that. not saying I wouldn't want to ride in his van, but I'm to old for that, and the candy I need is not what lures the kids into the van, so that being said, you're right, but this thread is about old fucks dealing with old people issues, and reveling in the fact that the kids love jumping in and trying to figure out where they'll be in a few more years!



lol, nice vivid picture.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Mar 15, 2010)

lowkey said:


> it's about a bunch of us getting sick of realizing we were chatting with underage fucks, so we started a thread for us old geezers, so we wouldn't get arrested for being pedos.
> 
> *snip*


 
Agreed 



lowkey said:


> post size and cock size are two entirely different things.
> 
> unless your talking about weight, but I've never met him in person, so I really can't say much more than that. not saying I wouldn't want to ride in his van, but I'm to old for that, and the candy I need is not what lures the kids into the van, so that being said, you're right, but this thread is about old fucks dealing with old people issues, and reveling in the fact that the kids love jumping in and trying to figure out where they'll be in a few more years!


 
lol, you just made my night lowkey!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 16, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you just made my night lowkey!



it's about time I made somebodies night. Life seems so trying at times. what the fuck does it take for people to just relax, and attack their fellow friends until we're all a bunch of whateverthefuck we want to be when we're together? people. there so effing predictable.....

but this is not the rant thread. - I forgot. I forget everything as of late. fuck- oh look another grey whisker. awesome.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 17, 2010)

*tips his ball cap*


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 17, 2010)

greys?!  *breaks out the dye*


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

Im 20, I know alot of furs who are 25-40, though.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 17, 2010)

wow im only 18 i didnt expect that many people to be THAT much older than me in the fandom

tbth didnt expect a whole lot of people older than 30


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm 18 now, can I be a part of the old fart thread??

Hehe, I kid thee about the old fart deal


----------



## cpam (Mar 17, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> wow im only 18 i didnt expect that many people to be THAT much older than me in the fandom
> 
> tbth didnt expect a whole lot of people older than 30



Why not?  The fandom got started twenty, twenty-five years ago, and most of those who kicked it off are still around.  And a lot of them were involved in pre-furry interests in the years _before_ the fandom got under way.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm 18 now, can I be a part of the old fart thread??
> 
> Hehe, I kid thee about the old fart deal



Congrats, happy b-day (sorry I missed it), welcome to the club -- 3 more years and ya can get stone drunk with us.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

You're only as old as you feel.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 17, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> wow im only 18 i didnt expect that many people to be THAT much older than me in the fandom
> 
> tbth didnt expect a whole lot of people older than 30



thats because most of us are dead to you. but don't worry you're dead to us too. now get the fuck out, please.



Scotty1700 said:


> I'm 18 now, can I be a part of the old fart thread??
> 
> Hehe, I kid thee about the old fart deal



Scotty, go outside and play hide and go fuck yourself- again.



Browder said:


> You're only as old as you feel.


 if that were true, I'd be dead.

happy fucking saint patricks day, now go get drunk on jamesons., oh, sorry you're too young. get the fuck out, please.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Congrats, happy b-day (sorry I missed it), welcome to the club -- 3 more years and ya can get stone drunk with us.



Hah, I get woozy just thinkin' about it 



lowkey said:


> thats because most of us are dead to you. but don't worry you're dead to us too. now get the fuck out, please.
> Scotty, go outside and play hide and go fuck yourself- again.
> 
> 
> ...



I get the strangest feeling that...you despise me? Is that so?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

God damnit now you're legal. Don't rape me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Stupid Heckler. You'll already been raped. Scotty would want a virgin.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 18, 2010)

18?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 19, 2010)

go fuck  your mom, please.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 19, 2010)

I wana fuck you, and your grandma, bitch!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, H & K, wana yif, bitch?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, fuck, multiple posteses!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

lowkey said:


> oh, fuck, multiple posteses!



Sounds like you don't need any help :O


----------



## lowkey (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck


----------



## lowkey (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sounds like you don't need any help :O



i don't, but I do need your assistance.....if you will


----------



## Telnac (Mar 19, 2010)

WTF?  This thread still lives?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2010)

Telnac said:


> WTF?  This thread still lives?



Yeah, but its taking Centrum Silver.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 19, 2010)

Telnac said:


> WTF?  This thread still lives?



Medicare.  :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hehe, silly ratte. Always givin' a good ol' case of the chuckles.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 20, 2010)

Moar then Medicare .. try Welfare.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Moar then Medicare .. try Welfare.




More*

Not a hard word to spell, is it?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> More*
> 
> Not a hard word to spell, is it?




No shit sherlock.  Ya think I was tryin to spell it right? ...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> No shit sherlock.  Ya think I was tryin to spell it right? ...



 "look at me I cans intentionally misspell words, I is clever!"


Seriously, I don't see the point in intentionally misspelling easy words.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> "look at me I cans intentionally misspell words, I is clever!"
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't see the point in intentionally misspelling easy words.




Who pissed in your cheerios this morning?  Anyway, I have little time to argue tragically foolish matters.  For someone to make such a big fuss over such, seriously shows issues that quite frankly I really did not need to be involved with.

Have fun eating those cheerios...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Who pissed in your cheerios this morning?  Anyway, I have little time to argue tragically foolish matters.  For someone to make such a big fuss over such, seriously shows issues that quite frankly I really did not need to be involved with.
> 
> Have fun eating those cheerios...



I don't have issues, I just find it annoying. One of my little pet peeves which I'm sure everyone has some pet peeves.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have issues, I just find it annoying. One of my little pet peeves which I'm sure everyone has some pet peeves.




Well then, I guess we're on the opposite side of the ball now...

Because one of my biggest peaves is people making huge fusses over little to nothing..

But .. I can agree to disagree, let us leave it at that.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> But .. I can agree to disagree, let us leave it at that.


 i agree. ^^  ...wait... no. i dissagree!


----------



## Innuk (Mar 20, 2010)

40 yr old here.

In reply to the drama..   I like grapes.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm just posting to aid in this threads life. kind of like giving grandma a pacemaker at 98. even if she survives the surgery, she's probably not got that much longer anyhow.


----------



## Woggle (Mar 20, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So....there's this thread on young furries http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54715 and it sort of made me feel a little old.
> 
> I'm 28. Are there many other folks on this board that are from my generation or older?
> 
> ...



Laughs, "That makes you feel old? I'd 37 pushing 38, you're just a pup."


----------



## JDFox (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 23, and figured maybe I'd finally find a hobby that wasn't overly crowded by annoying ass youngsters who think they know everything (Like my other hobby, airsoft)


----------



## Pike (Mar 20, 2010)

*goes back to first post*

I'm 26 but I feel like I'm about 19.  I grew up way too friggin' fast.

Aaaand I've liked talking cartoon animals since before I could remember. :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 20, 2010)

JDFox said:


> I'm 23, and figured maybe I'd finally find a hobby that wasn't overly crowded by annoying ass youngsters who think they know everything (Like my other hobby, airsoft)


Sorry to break this to ya, but, wrong.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Sorry to break this to ya, but, wrong.



Yeah, kinda found that out the hard way.  Oh well, there seem to be a decent amount of older people in the fandom as well...Maybe not more mature, but definitely older.

At least in airsoft I can shoot the annoying younger ones, multiple times even.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 21, 2010)

Woggle said:


> Laughs, "That makes you feel old? I'd 37 pushing 38, you're just a pup."



Yeah, but he's a good pup.


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 21, 2010)

41, young enough to like the hypersexualized nature of today's furry fandom, old enough to have forgot whether I've already posted in this thread 

It's pretty funny, all the people posting "I am 23, but I have lived more lifetimes than you will ever understand!"  yeah, that's how I felt at the time, too


----------



## JDFox (Mar 21, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> 41, young enough to like the hypersexualized nature of today's furry fandom, old enough to have forgot whether I've already posted in this thread
> 
> It's pretty funny, all the people posting "I am 23, but I have lived more lifetimes than you will ever understand!"  yeah, that's how I felt at the time, too



Hello from Putney dude, haha!


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 21, 2010)

Innuk said:


> *40 yr old here.*
> 
> In reply to the drama..   I like grapes.


EWW! Gross. No seriously, I love you.


Woggle said:


> Laughs, "That makes you feel old? I'd 37 pushing 38, you're just a pup."


 oh oh! I'm 30, could you please refer to me as a pup. It'd mean the world to me.


jinxtigr said:


> *41*, young enough to like the hypersexualized nature of today's furry fandom, old enough to have forgot whether I've already posted in this thread


I love you too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol @ Jinxtigr's post.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol @ Jinxtigr's post.


Late happy birthday scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Late happy birthday scotty.



Why thank you ^_^


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why thank you ^_^



Oh hey. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh hey. Happy belated birthday!



Hehe, thanks to you too. Even if they're late they're still highly appreciated :3


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, thanks to you too. Even if they're late they're still highly appreciated :3


I guess to stay on topic I have to call you an old fart. Sorry gramps it's the law.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

congratulations for making it to the 67th page!!!!

OPAH!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I guess to stay on topic I have to call you an old fart. Sorry gramps it's the law.



You said you were 30....senile old fart v_v



Joeyyy said:


> congratulations for making it to the 67th page!!!!
> 
> OPAH!!!



At least it's not over 9000(!11!!1!!)......


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

ocrap.... i forgot!! 0_0

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCOTTY!


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You said you were 30....senile old fart v_v


Hey! Do I call you names!?
I'm classic thank you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ocrap.... i forgot!! 0_0
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCOTTY!



No worries, Thanks though :3



twelvestring said:


> Hey! Do I call you names!?
> I'm classic thank you.



You called me gramps....I had to start the bantering of names somehow


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You called me gramps....I had to start the bantering of names somehow


When I did it it was cute, but you had to take it too far


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> When I did it it was cute, but you had to take it too far



You're 30....you're barely halfway to the halfway mark in your life. aka you have PLENTY of time to enjoy yourself. Make the best of it and hell, I never really ment it, you're not old....

Edit: I'm just waiting for the supposed "Oldest member of the FAF" to come strolling in. "Back in my day we didn't have no fancy computers and all these other gizmos."


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 21, 2010)

I was just kidding. I'm not sad, just had to play the par... Ah scotty, we really didn't have these fancy computers..in..ma..day.
Did you ever play oregon trail? I could never ford the damn river.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I was just kidding. I'm not sad, just had to play the par... Ah scotty, we really didn't have these fancy computers..in..ma..day.
> Did you ever play oregon trail? I could never ford the damn river.



Oh god, GOOOOOD times. Played that back in like 5th grade. I think I forded the river like 3 times or so.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh god, GOOOOOD times. Played that back in like 5th grade. I think I forded the river like 3 times or so.


lol oh thank god, I thought you wouldn't have heard of it.:grin:


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Edit: I'm just waiting for the supposed "Oldest member of the FAF" to come strolling in. "Back in my day we didn't have no fancy computers and all these other gizmos."



Don't kid. I grew up in a world without computers. By the time I started being able to read and write in earnest- there it was, Apple II+. I literally started off on a computer with 48 _K_ of RAM, and had a lot of fun with it. Choplifter... Santa Paravia and Fiumaccio, BITCHES  and I'm only 41.

Oh- and Hitchhiker's, and waiting for Adams to write the SECOND book


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> Don't kid. I grew up in a world without computers. By the time I started being able to read and write in earnest- there it was, Apple II+. I literally started off on a computer with 48 _K_ of RAM, and had a lot of fun with it. Choplifter... Santa Paravia and Fiumaccio, BITCHES  and I'm only 41.
> 
> Oh- and Hitchhiker's, and waiting for Adams to write the SECOND book



Have no clue what you said but sure, lets go with that.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 22, 2010)

28.

First computer: IBM PC-XT with an 8088 and two 5.25" floppies

... then came the PC-Jr .. then the 80286, 80386, Pentium (classic), Pentium MMX, AMD K6-2, Athlon ...  you get the picture.

Now, am stuck with a pair of laptops 


Oh, and last I checked .. Adams won't be writing the second book, unless he's able to do it from the grave. Poor Agra..


----------



## lowkey (Mar 23, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> 28.
> 
> First computer: IBM PC-XT with an 8088 and two 5.25" floppies
> 
> ...



oh wolfie, I so want to chop your head off, and skull fuck your brain through your spine till your eyes bleed and pop out....
I wuv you!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 23, 2010)

i used to think i could see between. you'd be surprised at my degree of uncertainty. perhaps my brains are old and scrambled.....oh, me ..oh, my......


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heck I still have a 5.25 floppy drive on my computer. Yeah, I'm a bit outdated v_v


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> oh wolfie, I so want to chop your head off, and skull fuck your brain through your spine till your eyes bleed and pop out....
> I wuv you!



hmm..  tempting.  Just 1 issue.

I wanna live!

Dead puppies hump no leg..


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

19 yo ..
               . I thought old ppl and computers weren't compatible... CrAzY.!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

IM BACK!!!
BWA HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 25, 2010)

where'd u go o_0


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> where'd u go o_0



fort polk, for about 3 weeks... fuck!!! it sucked!!!


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 25, 2010)

forts are for army people. not fun!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> IM BACK!!!
> BWA HA HA HA HA!!!




Wb.  Had puppeh worried.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Wb.  Had puppeh worried.



lol ya just had to get some training done and now im back


----------



## Seriman (Mar 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol ya just had to get some training done and now im back


Yay!  I really was wondering where you'd ran off to... So... How's life been treating you?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 25, 2010)

DICKS


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> DICKS



O_O Where!?


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 25, 2010)

Im 24 and have liked the idea that animals could walk, talk and look and do things like humans (warner brothers cartoons on saturday and sunday morning!), but I didnt know about the fandom until about 2005-06, and then I personally realized that I WAS a furry in 2008.
*shrug*


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> O_O Where!?




Do you really wish to know?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Do you really wish to know?


Kinda...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Kinda...



What he said


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What he said




Sniffers indeed come in handy, when one seeks something alluring.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Sniffers indeed come in handy, when one seeks something alluring.



Haha, that got me laughing for some reason


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

hey guys wanna yiff


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys wanna yiff



I would but I can't gotta go soon and I don't have AIM on this computer v_v


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would but I can't gotta go soon and I don't have AIM on this computer v_v



fuck scotty don't tease me like that


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fuck scotty don't tease me like that



I wasn't teasing, you're the crazed horny bustard asking for it


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wasn't teasing, you're the crazed horny bustard asking for it



but you're turnin' me dowwwn.

YOU TURN ME ON JUST TO TURN ME AWAAAY...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but you're turnin' me dowwwn.
> 
> YOU TURN ME ON JUST TO TURN ME AWAAAY...



 I'z sorry, I'm such a tease though.

P.S. Bawww, my bro's shitty arse computer keeps crashing!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but you're turnin' me dowwwn.
> 
> YOU TURN ME ON JUST TO TURN ME AWAAAY...



he's a teaser, just ignore him and pay some attention to me 
lol


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm only 18 >_>


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I'm only 18 >_>



that's young enough for me


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

:'D

you're a weasel 0_0


>_> similar to a ferret.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

You're only 18. Dang, I seem like a kid, you seem like you'd pass for like 20+


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd pass for 20?

5'6 and boyish looking 0_0

hmm...... >_>


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> :'D
> 
> you're a weasel 0_0
> 
> ...



*brofist*


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> IM BACK!!!
> BWA HA HA HA HA!!!


Welcome back, where be that other kitsune of the morric type? Out training as well?


Krasl said:


> he's a teaser, just ignore him and pay some attention to me
> lol


hehehehe, how'd you get all orange lettered, you naughty wolf.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it weird that I identify more with the younger furries? I'm not even trying, it just happens. :\


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 30, 2010)

um no? I seem to keep getting 18-22 yr old friends instead of around 30 like one would expect lol... keeps me feeling like I'm not nearing 30 XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> um no? I seem to keep getting 18-22 yr old friends instead of around 30 like one would expect lol... keeps me feeling like I'm not nearing 30 XD


lol old people.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lol old people.



Then are you old compared to them.
I could see how old the other members are in the forum, but I have at least 1% life to NOT go through 69 pages.
Though, I could just search.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 30, 2010)

well it's official, I just got older. now I'm 34. another year, weee. 
I think I'd rather  focus on the fact we're on page 69. it's kind of making me drool.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got older, too.
Oh, there it is again.
And again.
.
.
.
Hey, _time_, can you hold up a sec?


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> well it's official, I just got older. now I'm 34. another year, weee.
> I think I'd rather  focus on the fact we're on page 69. it's kind of making me drool.


Damn it, lowkey stop aging. You're taking me down with ya!!! Happy birthday.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> well it's official, I just got older. now I'm 34. another year, weee.
> I think I'd rather  focus on the fact we're on page 69. it's kind of making me drool.



Happy birthday bud! (Phew, nearly missed it, half an hour to spare....)


----------



## Browder (Mar 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> well it's official, I just got older. now I'm 34. another year, weee.
> I think I'd rather  focus on the fact we're on page 69. it's kind of making me drool.



Happy birthday, gramps.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 31, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Damn it, lowkey stop aging. You're taking me down with ya!!! Happy birthday.



I plan on taking all of you down with me. time is my future, death is my savior.



Scotty1700 said:


> Happy birthday bud! (Phew, nearly missed it, half an hour to spare....)



birthdays are no longer happy once you cross over 30. they are merely fleeting moments in a time which seems to speed by as if you were in a particle accelerator.



Browder said:


> Happy birthday, gramps.



I may be old, but at least I know what I like, and at least I have trained myself to be discerning in the things that bring me joy. 

Thanks, Kids, you guys rock.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 1, 2010)

Meh .. I slack.

Many seasons ahead friend, keep on livin'

/sigh .. and to think I used to calculate my age by moon-cycle...

Yeah .. lame, I r.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 1, 2010)

Your cell phone rings, and it's a number you don't recognize. You shrug, and answer anyway. The voice on the other line says, "Can I have five minutes of your time?" You answer yes, and the caller immediately hangs up. Then, you look at the clock. 

...it's the same, but you feel five minutes older. 

OOOH SCAAARYYY


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm 20, although due to the idiocy I've seen in the mass market and from some of my country's people, I feel ahead of my time.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well seeing as how old furs know their guns and whatnot...I was over to a friend's house and his brother-in-law brought over a badass .45 caliber bullet that was 1) Holopoint and/or FMJ, 2) Magnum, double packed/charge 3) Contained two 12 gauge buckshot(s) in the casing, 4) "Hydropoint", contained a charge in the core of the actual bullet that explodes the bullet once it enters soft tissue/flesh.

I shat myself at the thought of the destruction. Mind you it was a .45 so load a UMP or an UZI and you got yourself a full auto potential one-hit-incapacitation machine O_O


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 1, 2010)

What? I'm confused. How big is this bullet


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What? I'm confused. How big is this bullet



Yeah it seemed rather farfetched but he showed me the box and it seemed pretty damn legit but it's the same size as a standard .45


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 1, 2010)

Exploding hollowpoint FMJ .45 with buckshot. This is all in one thing? These can't be legal


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Exploding hollowpoint FMJ .45 with buckshot. This is all in one thing? These can't be legal



Police Issue. He knows some friends in law-enforcement and he's one MoFo I do NOT want to mess with, he's a martial artist, trained with using a variety of "obsolete" weapons such as a sword, flails, etc. and is a 2nd degree blackbelt plus he's got guns galore in his room, I stared in awe at his Glock 21 hehe.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Exploding hollowpoint FMJ .45 with buckshot. This is all in one thing? These can't be legal



you know what's cooler than that?

anything else that isn't a gun.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you know what's cooler than that?
> 
> anything else that isn't a gun.



guns are cool
guns make me feel like a man
i can kill people
but i choose not to
i kill small animals, instead


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> guns are cool
> guns make me feel like a man
> i can kill people
> but i choose not to
> i kill small animals, instead



^ "hello my name is small penis." ^

EDIT: also, post 666 for you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

I love guns. I hope to one day make it down to Knob Creek (youtube it if you don't know) as it's sweet. Love history and love military-related items.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ^ "hello my name is small penis." ^
> 
> EDIT: also, post 666 for you.



i am evil
and have small penis
today is a good day


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I love guns. I hope to one day make it down to Knob Creek (youtube it if you don't know) as it's sweet. Love history and love military-related items.



all i know is that is some good bourbon


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> i am evil
> and have small penis
> today is a good day



however, you are in luck.

i rather like small penises.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> however, you are in luck.
> 
> i rather like small penises.



i said it is a good day


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> i said it is a good day



wanna yiff


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> wanna yiff



ya but im too drunk to get it up


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> ya but im too drunk to get it up



it's okay, i'll be on top.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> all i know is that is some good bourbon



Not the bourbon, the gun show >_>


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 2, 2010)

WHAT IS GOING ON IN HERE?


...may I join?


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

of course <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

NO NO NO, Not in this thread! Tis nearly legendary!


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

i put on my robe and wizard hat


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> NO NO NO, Not in this thread! Tis nearly legendary!



I actually tend to agree, if only because old people aren't the ones derailing this thread.

So on topic. Respect you're elders, kids.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i put on my robe and wizard hat



WAIT. you have a wizard hat!?

OH YEAH, IT'S YIFF TYME


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i put on my robe and wizard hat



Ok Dumbledore, I'm ready to hop onto my vibrating yiffy broomstick.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh this thread is about age...

Well I'm 20...

Can't really call me elder yet.


...back to transfiguration class.


----------



## coba (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> however, you are in luck.
> 
> i rather like small penises.


 
harley would like small penis and i guess i can't be in your van anymore harley an i not good enough for you ;3


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 2, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON IN HERE?
> 
> 
> ...may I join?




You may not wish to know...

Harley on the prowl.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i put on my robe and wizard hat




He's such a ninja .. and a wizard .. NINJA WIZARD!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

You know, a senior-age furry could give himself a lot of publicity.  All that person has to do is act young and do all the stuff we do.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

I am the elderly of the forums. I'm 30 something.
Actually it's lies
So I can rock here peacefully.


----------



## KatmanDu (Apr 3, 2010)

30? 30?!? You young pup.

*stepping aside before I get swatted by one of the *really* old furs' tennis-ball-tipped walkers*


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

How old is 2 the Ranting Gryphon?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> 30? 30?!? You young pup.
> 
> *stepping aside before I get swatted by one of the *really* old furs' tennis-ball-tipped walkers*



Laughed at this too, yeah there's quite a few "elderly" furs hehe.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> 30? 30?!? You young pup.
> 
> *stepping aside before I get swatted by one of the *really* old furs' tennis-ball-tipped walkers*



Am I old?
You should have quoted to see the deep message inside it.
It is invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

22 but been between a furry and scalie for years now.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 4, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> 30? 30?!? You young pup.
> 
> *stepping aside before I get swatted by one of the *really* old furs' tennis-ball-tipped walkers*


Yeah, I'm 36 and there are several furs here older than me.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG, i am soooo Fucking happy that this thread is still alive!!!

How are all of you?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Why?

WHY?

WHYYYYYY!??!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cause it's another legendary thread that will make my head explode if it gets locked. This and the baww thread :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy shit, 1761 replies?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Holy shit, 1761 replies?





Scotty1700 said:


> Cause it's another legendary thread that will make my head explode if it gets locked. This and the baww thread :3



Hopefully you get the message lol


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hopefully you get the message lol


what is this i dont even


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> what is this i dont even



Please don't say you're serious....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Please don't say you're serious....


Nah.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel younger now.. o.o


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> I feel younger now.. o.o



I'm 18 and I feel like I'm 12....cause that's totally what I act like hehe


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm 18 and I feel like I'm 12....cause that's totally what I act like hehe



Lucky son of a ... fawwks.

Helluva lot better than being 28 and feeling like 68..

Just an old wolf .. put me to bed please.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Lucky son of a ... fawwks.
> 
> Helluva lot better than being 28 and feeling like 68..
> 
> Just an old wolf .. put me to bed please.



Ahh cheer up you crazy coot, you're not over with life just yet


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm old enough to have to blow into my video game cartridges in order to get them to work.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 6, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> I'm old enough to have to blow into my video game cartridges in order to get them to work.


Original NES FTW  

One of my friends had an Atari 2600 in 1981.  I was beyond jealous at the time.  :evil:  Thankfully a few years later my father got us an Apple IIe and all was right with the world again.


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 6, 2010)

Age is just a number... it doesn't determine your intellect, your sexual ferocity (don't get sarcastic on me now), or your frame of mind...

Met a woman in her mid 50s and she was a free spirit, very energetic and lively... had the spirit and attitude of a woman in her 20s.  Optimistic and friendly as it gets.

At the same time had a girlfriend at one point, she was 17 at the time... and acted like a crabby old woman, always bickering about the little things.  Never enjoying life as it came, there was always something wrong with everything.

Age is just a number, your attitude determines your age.

Oh btw that mid 50s woman was just an acquaintance, although I did toy with the idea of seeing where it went if we were together... Alas, she was married lol.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fhuzky said:


> Age is just a number... it doesn't determine your intellect, your sexual ferocity (don't get sarcastic on me now), or your frame of mind...
> 
> Met a woman in her mid 50s and she was a free spirit, very energetic and lively... had the spirit and attitude of a woman in her 20s.  Optimistic and friendly as it gets.
> 
> ...




Usually how it is, huh?  All the good ones either taken or uninterested.


----------



## zyiliax (Apr 6, 2010)

i'm  20 and 21 in september  but  i've  never  ever felt  a  day  over 12 (mentally  that is ) but no i have  litterally  been into the  fandom not  over  about  1 maybe year and  a  half  didn't  find this  site  until about couple of weeks  back if that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm 21.

buy me booze.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm 21.
> 
> buy me booze.




Tempting..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm 21.
> 
> buy me booze.



Only if you're paying for it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

And yet I'm still underage when it comes to drinking, bawwww...


----------



## Seriman (Apr 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And yet I'm still underage when it comes to drinking, bawwww...


I'm underage for EVERYTHING fun. BAWWW


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

This hasn't been stickied yet?

I feel somewhere in the middle :/
cuz there are furries here now that are like...2 or 3 years younger than me ._.


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

How is '18' considered old? I think the cut off age should be 35. That's the average age people become fugly isn't it?

 Not that that has happened or will ever happen to me. I'm gorgeous.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm underage for EVERYTHING fun. BAWWW




Don't worry, your time will come.

Edit: lol....come.....cum


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And yet I'm still underage when it comes to drinking, bawwww...



Find a boyfriend 21+ years old and he'll get you all the booze you want. I know I'd buy some for a younger boyfriend. (They're going to get it anyway, better to drink it in private)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Find a boyfriend 21+ years old and he'll get you all the booze you want. I know I'd buy some for a younger boyfriend. (They're going to get it anyway, better to drink it in private)



this is true


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 8, 2010)

35 years old fan sense mid 1980 or so its gone through a lot of revelutions sens then. Anime started my fandom but it spread out even a bit of light fursuit stuff on the hospitol wards for the little kids (Dr Bunny) have always found it and the people to be positive with a good if twisted outlook on life. moved back to NY and hope to find a fur crowd again.
Alec


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't worry, your time will come.



i'll make your time come.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 8, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll make your time come.





HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll *make* *you*r time *come*.



Oh murr......Please do ^_^


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr......Please do ^_^



Dayyyymmm .. puppeh gotta get a piece of the action .. someday


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 8, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Dayyyymmm .. puppeh gotta get a piece of the action .. someday



Hehe, waiting for the day


----------



## lowkey (Apr 9, 2010)

christ almighty kiddo's! thanks for having the maturity to not kill the thread. Scotty, you just might be getting old enough to classify as a noso. However, common sense and wisdom  are only linked through time and history. A lot of new faces in here too. Not to mention all the OLD ones! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## entropicage (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm 23.

I never used to consider myself old. Then I started hanging out in the Intro threads. Hoo boy. I'm used to being the youngin' with all my geeky exploits. What the heck?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 9, 2010)

lowkey said:


> christ almighty kiddo's! thanks for having the maturity to not kill the thread. Scotty, you just might be getting old enough to classify as a noso. However, common sense and wisdom  are only linked through time and history. A lot of new faces in here too. Not to mention all the OLD ones! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!




Stop growling at me, I haven't nibbled on you yet..


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm between the ages of 20 and 30.  Been a furry since the early 90's....


----------



## Yena (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm 15, but I was acting very serious and mature even at 12.
I got into the fandom at 10, I think.

So yeah, I'm pretty young.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

HOLY CRAP IT GOT STICKIED!!!   GO NOSO!! I'm not one, so I'll just cheer for them. ^_^


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 10, 2010)

$$


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, waiting for the day



*Gazes at you* 

hmmmm


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 10, 2010)

21. 

Still young and will refuse to say otherwise.

I enjoy my youth instead of bawing that I feel old at this age.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 10, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> *Gazes at you*
> 
> In due time mah boi!




Must be one of teh lucky ones.

/sigh


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm/He's not lucky... not yet anyway ._. 

It's all up to him, really...

*downer sigh*


----------



## Yaps (Apr 10, 2010)

I am in the twenties... Gosh, here goes 1/4 of my life...


----------



## lowkey (Apr 10, 2010)

I realized I was no longer a kid when I took money out of the ATM by the hundreds instead of twenties, and when I bought wine by the case instead of the bottle, and  When I got gas, I just filled it all the way up, instead of ten dollars at a time. I realized I was an adult when I stopped going out on Friday and Saturday night- because it felt like amateur night, and when I went out on Monday and Tuesday night, I started running into the same people over and over again- all in their thirties and forties.... The best part is, I like it that way. dinner at 6:30? hell's ya! senior special please!


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 12, 2010)

Meh, I can be poor and still feel like an old man. When I get more monies, maybe I'll have a pre-midlife crisis so I can feel young, again.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, when'd this get stickied?!    Now us oldies are immportalized forever in a thread proclaiming us old.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Hey, when'd this get stickied?!    Now us oldies are immportalized forever in a thread proclaiming us old.



Christ. I know, right? Now we  don't have to remember where the thread is. I think it got stickied so they would stop getting technical support questions from old people on where the old peoples thread was located. They say the memories the first thing to go.....


----------



## twelvestring (Apr 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Stop growling at me, I haven't nibbled on you yet..


That's probably why he growled at ya. Yous should be more nibblie



lowkey said:


> I realized I was no longer a kid when I took money out of the ATM by the hundreds instead of twenties, and when I bought wine by the case instead of the bottle, and  When I got gas, I just filled it all the way up, instead of ten dollars at a time. I realized I was an adult when I stopped going out on Friday and Saturday night- because it felt like amateur night, and when I went out on Monday and Tuesday night, I started running into the same people over and over again- all in their thirties and forties.... The best part is, I like it that way. dinner at 6:30? hell's ya! senior special please!


I realized I wasn't the kid when I started declining the chugging challenges.
I want to enjoy ma drink, damn it. I actually like being 30 it's just the fact that I'm gonna keep aging that bothers me.


Oh the stickiness, it be so delightfully sticky. Yayz noso's!


----------



## LostAngel (Apr 13, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> That's probably why he growled at ya. Yous should be more nibblie
> 
> 
> I realized I wasn't the kid when I started declining the chugging challenges.
> ...



I realized I was an adult when "thinking," in general, started to HURT instead of feel funl ike the feeling you get when you fully realize the power you hold in a unique and cool videogame.

I swear I thought that the "Powered Up Punch" in _Data East's_ *"Bad Dudes"* only happened because my "dude" () just "got angry from outta NOWHERE...

Charging the Mega Buster made more sense to me...

Also...

...AGE 27 FTW! 

*hopes he was even noticed...*


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 14, 2010)

With my advanced age, and spending most days typing, wrenching, guitaring, and doing other misc. activities, I think I am getting carpal tunnel. This never used to happen to me!


----------



## airfurce (Apr 14, 2010)

All i can say now is i don't feel like some sort of freak for realizing i was a furry at 26!  You all make me feel so young! Thank you.


----------



## Rhuedog (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah, im 21, but ive love furries all my life! from seein em on cartoons to adventuring with em on video games and it has structured me well, now im a musician writing adventurous/comic music inspired by FURRIES!! Ive also been drawing them since i was 3.:mrgreen:


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

hi guys... its me... IM BACK!!!


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hi guys... its me... IM BACK!!!


SUP! :grin:


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hi guys... its me... IM BACK!!!




gawd .. like .. stop vanishing already 

Anyhoo .. gimme a shout if ya need someone to talk to (betting there are plenty of those anyway *shrug*)


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 15, 2010)

13. 

You are all old geezers.  >


----------



## dingos (Apr 15, 2010)

i just turned 23, so thanks for making me feel younger :3 

@chrisda4, i didnt eat your baby.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 15, 2010)

Chrisda4 said:


> 13.
> 
> You are all old geezers.  >


14. Older than you, but not a geezer. :3


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> 14. Older than you, but not a geezer. :3



No, you're a brat.
Unlike older gentlemen such as myself :>
:V


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> No, you're a brat.
> Unlike older gentlemen such as myself :>
> :V


I AM NOT A BRAT! *stomps feet, huffs and walks off*

I'm kidding, really... XD


----------



## Melo (Apr 16, 2010)

airfurce said:


> All i can say now is i don't feel like some sort of freak for realizing i was a furry at 26!  You all make me feel so young! Thank you.



Is it just me, or does every dude go through a "zomg I'm old" stage in his mid twenties?

Either way, we're glad to have you around. Mature, easy-going furs are a huge +


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Is it just me, or does every dude go through a "zomg I'm old" stage in his mid twenties?
> 
> Either way, we're glad to have you around. Mature, easy-going furs are a huge +


Your sig: Ratchet FTW!!! <3333


Also, you're in Michigan too! Cool


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Thread needs moar Lombax.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Thread needs moar Lombax.


Yes! :3   <3


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Thread needs moar Lombax.




skeeery.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 17, 2010)

Shindo said:


> hi guys, im 17.... :3c



I'm 26, we should make out sometime. ^-^


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Thread needs moar old people.

Too bad I'll never be an old person myself though.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Apr 17, 2010)

27. 

I can say that I've probably been furry my whole life. My earliest memories are of running around on all fours, meowing and rubbing against people. I'd been roleplaying anthro animals before I even knew there was a term for one. My brother was the first one to show me the furry art, introduced me to Sabrina Online and other furry comics. I only liked shows (cartoon and non) that had animals, or animal-like things. :3


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm 32 and I've always liked and believed in things relating to transforming things,.animals /robots,.its just always been there,.I have different feelings toward certain kinds of things concidered furry,.but yeah.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ever notice how most of the older users have wolf avatars...


----------



## Trail Horse (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm 30. I've known about Furry since the mid 90's but have been actively involved since 2004.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Apr 18, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I realized I was no longer a kid when I took money out of the ATM by the hundreds instead of twenties, and when I bought wine by the case instead of the bottle, and When I got gas, I just filled it all the way up, instead of ten dollars at a time. I realized I was an adult when I stopped going out on Friday and Saturday night- because it felt like amateur night, and when I went out on Monday and Tuesday night, I started running into the same people over and over again- all in their thirties and forties.... The best part is, I like it that way. dinner at 6:30? hell's ya! senior special please!


 
I think I realized I was no longer a kid when drinking games no longer interested me  I drink because I enjoy it, I don't need a game to make me drink.

And holy shit my thread got stickied! Awesome^^ I never expected it to last this long or to have so many posts! I thought for sure it would have been locked by now


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 18, 2010)

21, so I'm not quite there yet. I don't really consider myself too deep in the fandom, but I highly enjoy the art. I only started recognizing my tastes about 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 18, 2010)

20 Next month. I got into the fandom in Jr. High when I mistaked Furcadia for an MMORPG.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 19, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I think I realized I was no longer a kid when drinking games no longer interested me  I drink because I enjoy it, I don't need a game to make me drink.
> 
> And holy shit my thread got stickied! Awesome^^ I never expected it to last this long or to have so many posts! I thought for sure it would have been locked by now



hey buddy< how are you? I am in miami< and hanging here for a few more days- very busy, but old at that. wish you were in my thread, I'm in yours as usual.... more later, and lots more as usual... XOXO< ME.


----------



## Issashu (Apr 19, 2010)

26
And yeah wolves are cool , bears too 
If I think about it, probably a furry for a long time now.
Now we need a 80s/90s generation thread


----------



## PopRockSkittles (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 20 going to be 21 in October and i already feel old my bones make noises when i move ;A;


----------



## robotechtiger (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ever notice how most of the older users have wolf avatars...



*looks over at his*  Ummmmm...no...


----------



## Further (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm just going to say I belong with this group.


----------



## Dumok (Apr 19, 2010)

41 here, I don't think it's so much that I am a "Furry" so much as I really like anthro art Since the old days of watching Bugs Bunny. But in my own work, things are a bit...uhm....Frolicky with various species.


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 19, 2010)

Over 45.


----------



## DJ_KFX (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll chime in here.
I'm currently 35, and I can clearly see gray hair every morning staring back at me in the miror. 
It kind of frightens me when I have attended fur parties (like the PS?) and seen the enormous crowd of young faces. I have been "in the fandom" for about 15 years now...but I have always been a fur, even before I knew there was such a thing.

I've been to a few conventions. Attended a couple of ConFurences (went to 8 and 9, and actually DJ'd a dance at 10), went to Further Confusion for several years before I could not afford to go any longer (I guess 1,2,3 and 4). There are many other ones I wish I could have gone to, and know plenty of fur friends who went.

I know a handful of artists. But mostly I just stick to a couple of pretty close friends. We are sort of on the fringe of the fandom you could say. I still consider myself a fur, but I no longer take an "active" role in the fandom.


----------



## gingerninja666 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 18. I know strictly speaking I should be with the yung'uns. but I've always related more to older people y'know. We have more in common. Young people are jerks.

I became a furry when my friend started drawing the stuff sometime last year, but really I've been a fan for much longer than that, I just didn't know what title to call myself lol. Ah well, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## twelvestring (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ever notice how most of the older users have wolf avatars...


 Hmm, Maybe blame the old werewolf movies of our youth. Ah, the howling.



Dumok said:


> 41 here, I don't think it's so much that I am a "Furry" so much as I really like anthro art Since the old days of watching Bugs Bunny. But in my own work, things are a bit...uhm....Frolicky with various species.


 What's your own work? I be curious now.



LostAngel said:


> I realized I was an adult when "thinking," in general, started to HURT instead of feel funl ike the feeling you get when you fully realize the power you hold in a unique and cool videogame.
> 
> I swear I thought that the "Powered Up Punch" in _Data East's_ *"Bad Dudes"* only happened because my "dude" () just "got angry from outta NOWHERE...
> 
> ...



Hey! I can see your posts again. Bad dudes was a kick ass game.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to unsticky and lock this to make a multi-purpose thread.


----------

